# Smoking and Obamacare #13



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Not sure what omery means but Meerkat in their own environment are cute little creatures. When predators are nearby they do stand guard to protect the pack esp their young.
> 
> I loved the Meerkats in Life of Pi.
> 
> Meerkat what made you choose that avatar? Very original.


The word is ornery RUK. Look a little closer. I don't think omery is a word. You do know what ornery means, right?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The word is ornery RUK. Look a little closer. I don't think omery is a word. You do know what ornery means, right?


Apparently not. I'd suggest she go stick her head in the meerkat mansion to find out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Several people were kind enough to define it for her, but I don't think she gets it.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> The word is ornery RUK. Look a little closer. I don't think omery is a word. You do know what ornery means, right?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I'm not crazy about zoos but it is a good way for kids to see lots of different animals. And also adults.
> 
> I always think they should have a zoo of homo sapiens for the Pandas, elephants, sloths, etc to visit and show their young what we look like. Strange sick thought???


Not a strange thought at all. I have looked at them for a very long time and when I see how we humans behave I have thought this is all backwards. They should be the ones on the outside looking at us. I do believe Darwin had it right and humans just went down a different evolutionary path than our beautiful relatives.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree 100%.

Ps. Edith Bunker, Jean Stapleton died at 90.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Not a strange thought at all. I have looked at them for a very long time and when I see how we humans behave I have thought this is all backwards. They should be the ones on the outside looking at us. I do believe Darwin had it right and humans just went down a different evolutionary path than our beautiful relatives.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

GW Bush has admitted that 'power can be corrosive.' Does that mean he finally figured out that Cheney was pulling all the strings?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

OK, ladies--time to come clean. Which one of us has been slipping Admin some of the green stuff, thus enabling us to run wild on KP? I heard it from an impeccable source, and I for one am just shocked!............................................why didn't you give it to ME?!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

The Borowitz report. Sounds like some of our friends could have written this.

http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2013/05/obama-under-fire-for-using-free-government-housing.html?mbid=nl_


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> GW Bush has admitted that 'power can be corrosive.' Does that mean he finally figured out that Cheney was pulling all the strings?


damemary

Bush will never wake up to that fact. A fine Artist he is but a good judge of people not by a long shot. Bush is just not very bright and Cheney is just very evil and took advantage of that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> The Borowitz report. Sounds like some of our friends could have written this.
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2013/05/obama-under-fire-for-using-free-government-housing.html?mbid=nl_


All it takes these days to get into the news is try to be totally nuts and the attention will be overwhelming. Even though our White House is a great house but as Raisa Gorbachev pointed out to Nancy Reagan (in other words of course) compared to other President's and Prime Minister's Residences it is a shack.
The White House is a house other residences are Palaces and WE THE PEOPLE voted it to be the residence of President Obama and Family for at least 8 years. The jealousy of the Republicans is endless, isn't it. How dare a not all white man be so intelligent and become President. This should have increased the market for Tums tremendously.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> All it takes these days to get into the news is try to be totally nuts and the attention will be overwhelming. Even though our White House is a great house but as Raisa Gorbachev pointed out to Nancy Reagan (in other words of course) compared to other President's and Prime Minister's Residences it is a shack.
> The White House is a house other residences are Palaces and WE THE PEOPLE voted it to be the residence of President Obama and Family for at least 8 years. The jealousy of the Republicans is endless, isn't it. How dare a not all white man be so intelligent and become President. This should have increased the market for Tums tremendously.


Checked the link--stuff like this makes me sick to my stomach. I think it's true that the insane levels of jealousy and hate are based on something more than a solid dislike of Obama's policies--regrettably the conservatives seem to find it intolerable to live in a country led by an African-American President. It's no surprise at all that some refer to the President's current residence at "the Blackhouse", or that the ads that tout Belize as haven for anxious conservative inevitably depict grinning natives waiting hand and foot on Caucasians lounging in beach chairs. They really do seem to long for what they consider to be "the good old days": when African-Americans knew their place, devoted their lives to serving the "white quality", and knew better than to even try to approach the voting booth.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Another of their rumors? I doubt Admin will take it to the bank. Could it be that we aren't doing anything against the rules? Quite frankly, I'm just enjoying it. Thanks all my friends.



susanmos2000 said:


> OK, ladies--time to come clean. Which one of us has been slipping Admin some of the green stuff, thus enabling us to run wild on KP? I heard it from an impeccable source, and I for one am just shocked!............................................why didn't you give it to ME?!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...wouldn't this be great bait?>>>



alcameron said:


> The Borowitz report. Sounds like some of our friends could have written this.
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2013/05/obama-under-fire-for-using-free-government-housing.html?mbid=nl_


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I found this on Yahoo Trending.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> 
> Bush will never wake up to that fact. A fine Artist he is but a good judge of people not by a long shot. Bush is just not very bright and Cheney is just very evil and took advantage of that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....they have the stuff needed to anchor the news on Fox.>>>



susanmos2000 said:


> Checked the link--stuff like this makes me sick to my stomach. I think it's true that the insane levels of jealousy and hate are based on something more than a solid dislike of Obama's policies--regrettably the conservatives seem to find it intolerable to live in a country led by an African-American President. It's no surprise at all that some refer to the President's current residence at "the Blackhouse", or that the ads that tout Belize as haven for anxious conservative inevitably depict grinning natives waiting hand and foot on Caucasians lounging in beach chairs. They really do seem to long for what they consider to be "the good old days": when African-Americans knew their place, devoted their lives to serving the "white quality", and knew better than to even try to approach the voting booth.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

There was some discussion about Mezvinsky and his wealth a few days ago. Got this in an email and just knew it would be devoured.
You're welcome.

Who is Ed Mezvinsky?...

Edward "Ed" Mezvinsky born January 17, 1937, is a former Democrat congressman.

As a Democrat, he represented Iowa 's 1st congressional district in the United States House of Representatives for two terms,
from 1973 to 1977.

He sat on the House Judiciary Committee that decided the fate of Richard Nixon.

He and the Clinton's were very politically intertwined for years.

In March 2001, Mezvinsky was indicted and later pleaded guilty to 31 of 69 charges of bank fraud, mail fraud, and wire fraud.

He was sentenced to 80 months in (Federal) prison.

Ed Mezvinsky embezzled more than $10 million dollars from people via both a Ponzi scheme and the notorious Nigerian e-mail scams.

After serving five years in federal prison, he was released in April 2008. He remained on federal probation through 2011,
and still owes $9.4 million in restitution to his victims.

So who is he?

He's Chelsea Clinton's father-in law.

...and don't tell me he paid for his crime...tell that it his victims.
Has anyone heard mention of this in any of the media?

If this guy was Jenna or Barbara Bush's, or better yet, Sarah Palin's daughter's, father-in- law, the news would be an everyday headline.

Some say there are no double standards in politics . . . Yeah Right...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Easy. If he committed crimes, he had to pay for them. What else is there to say?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

This is certainly interesting...what do you think? when unemployment runs out, one can't qualify for welfare, disability is the only option? What a country...

Record 10,978,040 Now on Disability; Disability Would Be 8th Most Populous State
May 29, 2013 - 9:52 AM
By Terence P. Jeffrey

The total number of people in the United States now receiving federal disability benefits hit a record 10,978,040 in May, up from 10,962,532 million in April, according to newly released data from the Social Security Administration.

The 10,978,040 disability beneficiaries in the United States now exceed the population of all but seven states. For example, there are more Americans collecting disability today than there are people living in Georgia, Michigan, North Carolina, New Jersey or Virginia.

The record 10,978,040 total disability beneficiaries in May, included a record 8,877,921 disabled workers (up from 8,865,586 in April), a record 1,939,687 children of disabled workers (up from 1,936,236 in April), and 160,432 spouses of disabled workers.

May was the 196th straight month that the number of American workers collecting federal disability payments increased. The last time the number of Americans collecting disability decreased was in January 1997. That month the number of workers taking disability dropped by 249 peoplefrom 4,385,623 in December 1996 to 4,385,374 in January 1997.

As the overall number of American workers collecting disability has increased, the ratio of full-time workers to disability-collecting workers has decreased.

In December 1968, 1,295,428 American workers collected disability and, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics, 65,630,000 worked full-time. Thus, there were about 51 full-time workers for each worker collecting disability. In May 2013, with a record 8,877,921 American workers collecting disability and 116,053,000 working full-time, there were only 13 Americans working full-time for each worker on disability.

According to the latest Census Bureau population estimates, if disability were a state in the union it would rank eighth in population, coming in after Ohio but ahead of Georgia:

1. California 38,041,430

2. Texas 26,059,203

3. New York 19,570,261

4. Florida 19,317,568

5. Illinois 12,875,255

6. Pennsylvania 12,763,536

7. Ohio 11,544,225

8. Disability 10,978,040

9. Georgia 9,919,945


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

YAWN>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> There was some discussion about Mezvinsky and his wealth a few days ago. Got this in an email and just knew it would be devoured.
> You're welcome.
> 
> Who is Ed Mezvinsky?...
> ...


 And Chelsea Clinton is a topic here why?
My goodness, get a life! Or a you jealous that she lives a better one than you?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> And Chelsea Clinton is a topic here why?
> My goodness, get a life! Or a you jealous that she lives a better one than you?


You know why. We have to start publishing any dirt that may reflect on the name "Clinton" in case Hillary runs.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Momeee
What do you suggest for people whose unemployment benefits have run out and they haven't found a job?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> YAWN>>>>>>>>>>>>


Yes, Queen Cut and Paste is at it again. She must have spent the day scouring the lowest sites on the Internet for this junk.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You know why. We have to start publishing any dirt that may reflect on the name "Clinton" in case Hillary runs.


Yes, I figured as much. Go after the kids. How nice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....Ms cut and paste obviously believes in the child suffering for the sins of the father. Does she still refer to illegitimate children as b-----ds? Most people don't.>>>



momeee said:


> There was some discussion about Mezvinsky and his wealth a few days ago. Got this in an email and just knew it would be devoured.
> You're welcome.
> 
> Who is Ed Mezvinsky?...
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> There was some discussion about Mezvinsky and his wealth a few days ago. Got this in an email and just knew it would be devoured.
> You're welcome.
> 
> Who is Ed Mezvinsky?...
> ...


Actually this too is VERY OLD news. We very much followed it while you slept I guess and what does that have to do with Chelsea Clinton? Keep on trying to smear the Clinton name.
It ain't going to work no matter how hard you try. The Clintons are one of the most intelligent families anywhere in this world
and as my Dad would say: "and you are not qualified to open the door for them".


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Easy. If he committed crimes, he had to pay for them. What else is there to say?


Restitution? I doubt his victims feel he paid enough. Do you? Some people lost everything...savings, retirement. How does one rebuild after retirement if all is gone?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Disability is not as easy to get as one would think. It can take up to 3 years to even get a decision back. SS turns down all on the first application. The applicant can appeal the decision, hire a lawyer and wait a great deal of time for a hearing. 
I find it hard to believe that they go right on disability from expired welfare. You must prove that you are disabled, and that takes many doctor visits to the applicants own doctors and then to the SS physicians which the applicant is billed for. Then there is a person who will take the diagnosis, compare them and see if you would still be able to work in any capacity. Then there is the cost of the lawyer that they have to have represent them at the hearing. And then another 6 months to receive a payment from SS if they are deemed to be truly disabled. The payment is goes back to the day you became disabled to the date that they make their final decision. Not everybody wins these cases. 
So welfare recipients have thousands of dollars to try and get on disability? I don't think so. 
Maybe these numbers have gone up, because we have many disabled troops returning home from 2 wars. Baby boomers are aging, etc..


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....Ms cut and paste obviously believes in the child suffering for the sins of the father. Does she still refer to illegitimate children as b-----ds? Most people don't.>>>


Your comment has nothing to do with my post. However, as someone earlier said regarding her purchase of a multimillion dollar condo...her father in law is wealthy...I would object if she benefited from stolen and hidden funds. Otherwise, where her money comes from is her business.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> Your comment has nothing to do with my post. However, as someone earlier said regarding her purchase of a multimillion dollar condo...her father in law is wealthy...I would object if she benefited from stolen and hidden funds. Otherwise, where her money comes from is her business.


You are right momee, it really is her business and hers alone.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Momeee
> What do you suggest for people whose unemployment benefits have run out and they haven't found a job?


I don't know...it is horrifying and cannot imagine what one does or how one copes. Somehow 'disability' seems the wrong category..IF the country is in such shape that jobs can't be found, extensions of unemployment benefits with good job retraining??? What would you suggest?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huck, I confess that part of this message was copied and pasted here, but i did it with a positive attitude, so I hope you won't mind too much. I also admit I'm being picky, picky, picky. 

President Obama can spend eight years, or two terms, in the White House, so he can't be there "for at least 8 years", as you say. The 22nd Amendment to the Constitution was a response to the fact that FDR was elected to 4 terms. He died on April 12, 1945, so he only serve a little under 3 months of his 4th term. Here's what The Constitution says: 

AMENDMENT XXII 
Passed by Congress March 21, 1947. Ratified February 27, 1951.

Section 1.
No person shall be elected to the office of the President more than twice, and no person who has held the office of President, or acted as President, for more than two years of a term to which some other person was elected President shall be elected to the office of President more than once. But this Article shall not apply to any person holding the office of President when this Article was proposed by Congress, and shall not prevent any person who may be holding the office of President, or acting as President, during the term within which this Article becomes operative from holding the office of President or acting as President during the remainder of such term.

Section 2.
This article shall be inoperative unless it shall have been ratified as an amendment to the Constitution by the legislatures of three-fourths of the several States within seven years from the date of its submission to the States by the Congress.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> Restitution? I doubt his victims feel he paid enough. Do you? Some people lost everything...savings, retirement. How does one rebuild after retirement if all is gone?


So now Ms. Cut n Paste feels herself qualified to decide on and administer more penalties, above and beyond what the judge who heard the case decided was fair? Astounding.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> I don't know...it is horrifying and cannot imagine what one does or how one copes. Somehow 'disability' seems the wrong category..IF the country is in such shape that jobs can't be found, extensions of unemployment benefits with good job retraining??? What would you suggest?


read my post on disability above.It does not include the obviously disabled, such a limb loss, brain disfunction, etc.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> Your comment has nothing to do with my post. However, as someone earlier said regarding her purchase of a multimillion dollar condo...her father in law is wealthy...I would object if she benefited from stolen and hidden funds. Otherwise, where her money comes from is her business.


As far as I know Chelsea Clinton is not running for office. This is about the dumbest and most illogical smear attempt I've seen yet.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> Restitution? I doubt his victims feel he paid enough. Do you? Some people lost everything...savings, retirement. How does one rebuild after retirement if all is gone?


Yes, he should make restitution. That should have been part of the court case.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So now Ms. Cut n Paste feels herself qualified to decide on and administer more penalties, above and beyond what the judge who heard the case decided was fair? Astounding.


You are a pathetic hypocrite. If your life savings were stolen from you, wouldn't you want the thief to have to pay it - some or all - back after getting out of jail? Would you forgive the thief if it was done by a Democrat? Or would you only want it back if a Republican was the thief? Would you be happy to see the thief resume his lavish life-style on his hidden assets or newly earned wealth? Don't you feel that the victims deserve more?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty, I am one of the very rare persons whose aplication for Social Security Disability Insurance was approved the first time around. I used a lawyer that advertised on TV and the lawyer who was shepherding my application through the process was almost speechless when she called to tell me my application had been approved, was back-dated by a couple of years which meant I got some money I wasn't expecting to get at all. I mean this lawyer was completely blown away. She told me I was approved so quickly because of my doctor's letter describing what my disability was and what it meant in terms of employability really impressively. She said it was a great letter.Those couple of years that got me that bit of money for back payments also meant that I was eligible for Medicare immediately.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> You are a pathetic hypocrite. If your life savings were stolen from you, wouldn't you want the thief to have to pay it - some or all - back after getting out of jail? Would you forgive the thief if it was done by a Democrat? Or would you only want it back if a Republican was the thief? Would you be happy to see the thief resume his lavish life-style on his hidden assets or newly earned wealth? Don't you feel that the victims deserve more?


A thief is a thief, no matter which party he belongs to. As alcameron said, maybe restitution was part of the sentence.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> You are a pathetic hypocrite. If your life savings were stolen from you, wouldn't you want the thief to have to pay it - some or all - back after getting out of jail? Would you forgive the thief if it was done by a Democrat? Or would you only want it back if a Republican was the thief? Would you be happy to see the thief resume his lavish life-style on his hidden assets or newly earned wealth? Don't you feel that the victims deserve more?


Read your own garbage, sweetheart. The court is requiring him to pay back more than 10 million dollars.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> BrattyPatty, I am one of the very rare persons whose aplication for Social Security Disability Insurance. I used a lawyer that advertised on TV and the lawyer who was shepherding my application through the process was almost speechless when she called to tell me my application had been approved, was back-dated by a couple of years which meant I got some money I wasn't expecting to get at all. I mean this lawyer was completely blown away. She told me I was approved so quickly because of my doctor's letter describing what my disability was and what it meant in terms of employability. She said it was a great letter.Those couple of years that got me that bit of money for back payments also meant that I was eligible for Medicare immmediately.


That's great, and the system worked for you. Thanks for sharing. But it seems you did everything right..lawyer, paperwork in order, a legitimate case, etc. As it should be. When I read the article I was shocked at the high numbers...and had been reading that disability claims were up for reasons other than disability. IMO much more oversight should be applied to give-away programs, as the country cannot continue to afford it if it continues to grow at the current rate.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> That's great, and the system worked for you. Thanks for sharing. But it seems you did everything right..lawyer, paperwork in order, a legitimate case, etc. As it should be. When I read the article I was shocked at the high numbers...and had been reading that disability claims were up for reasons other than disability. IMO much more oversight should be applied to give-away programs, as the country cannot continue to afford it if it continues to grow at the current rate.


Frankly the numbers don't surprise me a bit. Until recently the unemployment rate was so high that people would push themselves to the limit to hang onto their jobs. If we're now seeing an epidemic of stomach ulcers, back problems, and heart disease it's no wonder.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> That's great, and the system worked for you. Thanks for sharing. But it seems you did everything right..lawyer, paperwork in order, a legitimate case, etc. As it should be. When I read the article I was shocked at the high numbers...and had been reading that disability claims were up for reasons other than disability. IMO much more oversight should be applied to give-away programs, as the country cannot continue to afford it if it continues to grow at the current rate.


Let's look at some of the rest of the "give-away" programs. The ones that pay people for not planting on their land or the ones that let corporations get out of paying any tax, or the ones that allow pseudo social welfare organizations to accept money from rich donors and use it for political reasons.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....does mummy investigate and empathize with all people or just ones the GOP tells her to do?>>>



momeee said:


> Your comment has nothing to do with my post. However, as someone earlier said regarding her purchase of a multimillion dollar condo...her father in law is wealthy...I would object if she benefited from stolen and hidden funds. Otherwise, where her money comes from is her business.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....Is she hoping for a court appointment?>>>



susanmos2000 said:


> So now Ms. Cut n Paste feels herself qualified to decide on and administer more penalties, above and beyond what the judge who heard the case decided was fair? Astounding.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> BrattyPatty, I am one of the very rare persons whose aplication for Social Security Disability Insurance. I used a lawyer that advertised on TV and the lawyer who was shepherding my application through the process was almost speechless when she called to tell me my application had been approved, was back-dated by a couple of years which meant I got some money I wasn't expecting to get at all. I mean this lawyer was completely blown away. She told me I was approved so quickly because of my doctor's letter describing what my disability was and what it meant in terms of employability. She said it was a great letter.Those couple of years that got me that bit of money for back payments also meant that I was eligible for Medicare immmediately.


Same for me, SS. I hired Binder and Binder.My doc and rheumatologist were very supportive of my afflictions. It just took forever to get the hearing date set. The back pay was nice.
I also got my medicare right away. It was an expensive trip through all of the red tape. My SS judge looked like Rev Al Sharpton with glasses. When he asked me to raise my right hand, I raised my left as I was a little nervous and on Flexeril.
He laughed. The only thing I didn't appreciate was the SS doctor, who had never seen me before that day. One of my knees I needed PT for. He brought up the fact several times that my knee had full range of motion, but my knees weren't the issue. It took another 3 weeks to get the decision and 6 months to get the back pay check.

It took another 3 weeks to


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

momeee said:


> That's great, and the system worked for you. Thanks for sharing. But it seems you did everything right..lawyer, paperwork in order, a legitimate case, etc. As it should be. When I read the article I was shocked at the high numbers...and had been reading that disability claims were up for reasons other than disability. IMO much more oversight should be applied to give-away programs, as the country cannot continue to afford it if it continues to grow at the current rate.


I don't understand why some claims are approved. I've met a few people who didn't seem disabled, even after describing what their disability was. Maybe someone in SS finally gets tired of rejecting an applicant and caves... There are some pretty stiff rules. Maybe they aren't being followed to the degree they should be. Also, what I am paid is based on what I paid into the SS system throughout my working years. just like ordinary SS would be paid to a retiree, so I don't feel guilty about getting back what I already gave.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....GOP is showing its desperation.>>>



susanmos2000 said:


> As far as I know Chelsea Clinton is not running for office. This is about the dumbest and most illogical smear attempt I've seen yet.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I think I figured out what happens to reasonable discussions here. At some point, someone (anyone, it's an equal opportunity deal) doesn't like what someone has said and the insults start flying. More and more people get involved and these insult matches go on and on. I'm catching up on the topics I follow, and I read through 6 or 7 pages of this topic that were largely given over to mudslinging. 

Maybe we could ignore the first mud ball and nip the problem in the bud. "All we are saying is give peace a chance."


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I don't understand why some claims are approved. I've met a few people who didn't seem disabled, even after describing what their disability was. Maybe someone in SS finally gets tired of rejecting an applicant and caves... There are some pretty stiff rules. Maybe they aren't being followed to the degree they should be. Also, what I am paid is based on what I paid into the SS system throughout my working years. just like ordinary SS would be paid to a retiree, so I don't feel guilty about getting back what I already gave.


Some disabilities such a fibromyalgia aren't obvious. One looks normal and looks like they can perform all sorts of things, But the thing about the syndrome is that it attacks frequently in different parts of the body and can have you down for weeks at a time. You can't choose the days that you will feel good or control the flareups. No blood tests will show FM. I refused the Cymbalta and Lyrica as the side effects outweigh the benefits. Since my meds are narcotics, I had to give up driving.On the good days, nobody would know that I had such an affliction.
And like you, I don't feel guilty.I had worked since I was 14 and paid my share into SS.
I can't see how a person who's welfare has run out can afford to get on disability, with all of he required doctor visits, and the long waiting period, he would have no income at all.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bratty, I used Binder and Binder, too. I didn't see any SS doctors or have to go to any sort of hearing. I think the process took about four months. I'm still amazed at how it all worked out.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bratty, my mother has fibromyalgia, too. Sometimes it really gets bad. She also has something called positional vertigo which really means what it says. If she puts her head in certain positions she gets awful vertigo. Sometimes she'll end up having to stay in bed for a few days. She's pretty tough and does as much as she can and I do the grunt work so she can have as much fun as possible. The last few days she's been recreating her container garden.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> OK, ladies--time to come clean. Which one of us has been slipping Admin some of the green stuff, thus enabling us to run wild on KP? I heard it from an impeccable source, and I for one am just shocked!............................................why didn't you give it to ME?!


Who is your reliable source, or was it one of those mysterious, yet unverifiable, PM's that are conveniently used?

Was is someone from this site? Who said it? Where was it posted?

Guess it was a lie and you felt a need to get attention


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

momeee said:


> There was some discussion about Mezvinsky and his wealth a few days ago. Got this in an email and just knew it would be devoured.
> You're welcome.
> 
> Who is Ed Mezvinsky?...
> ...


Thank you for this information. Guess birds of a feather stick together

She is relevant because if one of the Bush daughters bought one off the longest condos in NYC it would be splashed over the front pages. Double standard

Speaking of double standards, where is Hilary? Why is she hiding? Don't tell me she has had another bout of the flu, that would be awful.

YarnAndCoffee, wonder if I should change my name to that?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<out loud. Cut and paste from questionable sources. Saved time and ignored it. >>>>



joeysomma said:


> DOJ: Slam Muslims on Facebook, face feds
> Social media postings that 'violate civil rights' subject to federal jurisdiction
> 
> Bloggers beware. And those who use email, too. And those on Facebook. And Twitter. And anyone else using social media: Diss a Muslim and the Department of Justice will be on your case with the full weight of federal law.
> ...


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Thank you for this information. Guess birds of a feather stick together
> 
> She is relevant because if one of the Bush daughters bought one off the longest condos in NYC it would be splashed over the front pages. Double standard
> 
> ...


And this makes Chelsea guilty of ???


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

I need to address: Receiving disability. Why is it that usually accusations come from the right while they holler that we are a Christian Nation. Are there some people who receive disability and should not? OF COURSE but that number is rather small.
These numbers are much fewer than rich cheating on taxes and often pay none.
Take the time and go with an individual who really needs to apply for it and see how many hoops they have to jump through. It is no picnic I assure you. Are people who receive it for illnesses not visible to start limping so it looks like they qualify? Give me a break and yourself some education regarding health issues which are very severe yet not visible.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary

THANK YOU VERY MUCH for posting such important information. It should be read by EVERYONE. We should have a Department of Diplomacy the size of the Defense Department and we most likely would achieve some Peace around the globe. Churches and Temples and Synagoges have been very ineffective or perhaps not even been trying to unite mankind.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Let's look at some of the rest of the "give-away" programs. The ones that pay people for not planting on their land or the ones that let corporations get out of paying any tax, or the ones that allow pseudo social welfare organizations to accept money from rich donors and use it for political reasons.


Who are these people that give farm subsidies (one that comes to mind is Sam Donaldson) or pseudo social welfare organizations that accept money from rich donor and use it for political reasons? And please be fair and balanced with your lists, if possible.

YarnAndCoffee for me


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Received a PM re. my Avatar. It depicts how dim the future is for the GOP UNLESS they get their stuff in order which I wish for. I like the existence of at least two strong parties. Beneficial for all of us.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Who are these people that give farm subsidies (one that comes to mind is Sam Donaldson) or pseudo social welfare organizations that accept money from rich donor and use it for political reasons? And please be fair and balanced with your lists, if possible.
> 
> YarnAndCoffee for me


Michele and Marcus Bachmann happily accepted subsidies and even though she did nothing for her constituents, she will pick up her yearly pension of $ 22,664.00 for the rest of her life. Why can't we get such benefits when working for many decades? What a rip off she has been.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I need to address: Receiving disability. Why is it that usually accusations come from the right while they holler that we are a Christian Nation. Are there some people who receive disability and should not? OF COURSE but that number is rather small.
> These numbers are much fewer than rich cheating on taxes and often pay none.
> Take the time and go with an individual who really needs to apply for it and see how many hoops they have to jump through. It is no picnic I assure you. Are people who receive it for illnesses not visible to start limping so it looks like they qualify? Give me a break and yourself some education regarding health issues which are very severe yet not visible.


So true, Huck. One of my brother's in-laws was a professional mover--worked moving furniture in and out of those huge transcontinental semis. Over the years this destroyed his back, and it took virtually as long for the Feds to decide whether or not he qualified for disability. I believe the issue was whether the weekend pickup games of basketball he'd played in his twenties had contributed in any way to his injuries. End result: despite the two herniated disks in his back he continued shifting literally tons of furniture and household goods while the agency tried to come to a decision.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit your nastiness

Thank you for asking. Hillary is fine now. Hope that you will never suffer any health issues. The fall Secretary of State and former First Lady Hillary Clinton took had extremely serious consequences but what do you know about such matters. Facts are irrelevant in your circles. Shame on you. Keep it up and your party will suffer for a L O N G, L O N G time. Its future is as dim as my Avatar for sure.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> off2knit your nastiness
> 
> Thank you for asking. Hillary is fine now. Hope that you will never suffer any health issues. The fall Secretary of State and former First Lady Hillary Clinton took had extremely serious consequences but what do you know about such matters. Facts are irrelevant in your circles. Shame on you. Keep it up and your party will suffer for a L O N G, L O N G time. Its future is as dim as my Avatar for sure.


Yep, the dinosaurs enjoyed better odds with a 9-mile wide asteroid bearing down on them than today's GOP. They simply are incapable of learning and adapting. It's unfortunate, but the forces of evolution don't play favorites.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....Is she hoping for a court appointment?>>>


<<<Seems so....dare we tell her that the court presiding over the Salem Witch Trials disbanded more than three hundred years ago?>>>


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> I need to address: Receiving disability. Why is it that usually accusations come from the right while they holler that we are a Christian Nation. Are there some people who receive disability and should not? OF COURSE but that number is rather small.
> These numbers are much fewer than rich cheating on taxes and often pay none.
> Take the time and go with an individual who really needs to apply for it and see how many hoops they have to jump through. It is no picnic I assure you. Are people who receive it for illnesses not visible to start limping so it looks like they qualify? Give me a break and yourself some education regarding health issues which are very severe yet not visible.


I think those who complain about the number of people who MIGHT be getting disability insurance forget that their payments are based on what they paid into the SS system in the first place, so are getting back money they put into the system, same as someone who retires in the ordinary way.

I think the complaints tend to come from the right because they are more obsessed with big government and big spending. I agree there are probably a lot fewer people who are getting SSDI who have faked their way into it.

There are indeed very strict rules for getting SS Disability Insurance and the process can be hard enough that there should probably be a new disability called 'Application Disorder", kind of like PTSD. (I know, I'm joking a bit). Also, with government cutbacks, there are sure to be fewer people processing disability claims who rubber stamp applications to deal with the giant pile of applications on their desks.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Rove's American Crossroads comes to mind.
Have a little church with your coffee.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Who is your reliable source, or was it one of those mysterious, yet unverifiable, PM's that are conveniently used?
> Was is someone from this site? Who said it? Where was it posted?
> Guess it was a lie and you felt a need to get attention


Is the negative tone of your message absolutely necessary? Like I said earlier, amybe we could ignore the first mud ball and nip the problem in the bud. "All we are saying is give peace a chance." Maybe we could throw the mud away.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Too late, SS.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

WND, that bastion of fair and balanced reporting

http://www.splcenter.org/get-informed/intelligence-report/browse-all-issues/2012/fall/world-nuts-daily#.UatiTcu9KSN


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> WND, that bastion of fair and balanced reporting
> 
> http://www.splcenter.org/get-informed/intelligence-report/browse-all-issues/2012/fall/world-nuts-daily#.UatiTcu9KSN


Yes, it's always good to get the facts. Who knew that soybean consumption causes homosexuality, gays were responsible for the Holocaust, and Satan was the first leftist?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> off2knit your nastiness
> 
> Thank you for asking. Hillary is fine now. Hope that you will never suffer any health issues. The fall Secretary of State and former First Lady Hillary Clinton took had extremely serious consequences but what do you know about such matters. Facts are irrelevant in your circles. Shame on you. Keep it up and your party will suffer for a L O N G, L O N G time. Its future is as dim as my Avatar for sure.


"All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yep, the dinosaurs enjoyed better odds with a 9-mile wide asteroid bearing down on them than today's GOP. They simply are incapable of learning and adapting. It's unfortunate, but the forces of evolution don't play favorites.


"All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, it's always good to get the facts. Who knew that soybean consumption causes homosexuality, gays were responsible for the Holocaust, and Satan was the first leftist?


"All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> "All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


People feel as though they have to respond in kind. If you turn the other cheek, nobody on the right listens. You have to be nasty in return or they do not take you seriously. You should know that. Look what happens when you try to keep an even temperament.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Too late, SS.


That's pretty fatalistic. I'm sorry, but I don't buy it. We don't have to fawn all over each other. We need to stop derailing the discussions we're here for.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> off2knit your nastiness
> 
> Thank you for asking. Hillary is fine now. Hope that you will never suffer any health issues. The fall Secretary of State and former First Lady Hillary Clinton took had extremely serious consequences but what do you know about such matters. Facts are irrelevant in your circles. Shame on you. Keep it up and your party will suffer for a L O N G, L O N G time. Its future is as dim as my Avatar for sure.


Good then she can testify regarding Benghazi

And if you think I care what you think, here's a quarter and call someone that cares


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> "All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


As always I appreciate your peace-making attempts, SS. But as long as Joey's garbage post (see page 81) remains I have no intention of playing nice with these folks. That picture is a sordid piece of filth, and despite Joey's assurances that she'd take it down it still is there.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> That's pretty fatalistic. I'm sorry, but I don't buy it. We don't have to fawn all over each other. We need to stop derailing the discussions we're here for.


Off2just proved my point----again.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> WND, that bastion of fair and balanced reporting
> 
> http://www.splcenter.org/get-informed/intelligence-report/browse-all-issues/2012/fall/world-nuts-daily#.UatiTcu9KSN


How nice to know the World Weekly News is still with us, at least in spirit.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm watching the t--d blossom on one of the network news shows this morning. I think I'll work in the yard before it gets too hot and amble over to our church festival.
Later


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm watching the t--d blossom on one of the network news shows this morning. I think I'll work in the yard before it gets too hot and amble over to our church festival.
> Later


See you!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> As always I appreciate your peace-making attempts, SS. But as long as Joey's garbage post (see page 81) remains I have no intention of playing nice with these folks. That picture is a sordid piece of filth, and despite Joey's assurances that she'd take it down it still is there.


The more attenmtion she gets, the more "garbage" she'll post.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> People feel as though they have to respond in kind. If you turn the other cheek, nobody on the right listens. You have to be nasty in return or they do not take you seriously. You should know that. Look what happens when you try to keep an even temperament.


"All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> As always I appreciate your peace-making attempts, SS. But as long as Joey's garbage post (see page 81) remains I have no intention of playing nice with these folks. That picture is a sordid piece of filth, and despite Joey's assurances that she'd take it down it still is there.


"All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> The more attenmtion she gets, the more "garbage" she'll post.


"All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> How nice to know the World Weekly News is still with us, at least in spirit.


What would the world be like if there wasn't the Weekly World News? I hate ti think...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


Welcome back, Cherf. You aren't going back far enough to see where the nasty stuff started.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> As always I appreciate your peace-making attempts, SS. But as long as Joey's garbage post (see page 81) remains I have no intention of playing nice with these folks. That picture is a sordid piece of filth, and despite Joey's assurances that she'd take it down it still is there.


Yes, it's an awful picture and an awful idea that such a thing could be true. Off2knit has made another of her "friendly" posts on this page and knitpresentgifts has copied all my posts theat start with "All we are saying is give peace a chance." And there really isn't anything I care to say to either of them because they will be provoked to make more negative posts. You are one smart cookie, and I'm sure you understand why engaging with Joey or anyone else who posts negative stuff and that they will never stop trying to post something even more negative than what you say to them. Maybe I should be saying "What if somebody gave a war and nobody came?"


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Good then she can testify regarding Benghazi
> 
> And if you think I care what you think, here's a quarter and call someone that cares


off2knit

Now I get it - still living in the times of pay phones. That explains a great deal.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Good then she can testify regarding Benghazi
> And if you think I care what you think, here's a quarter and call someone that cares


"All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Rove's American Crossroads comes to mind.
> Have a little church with your coffee.


alcameron
Their church must be Satan's temple and their coffee poisoned with hatred.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> Their church must be Satan's temple and heir coffee poisoned with hatred.


"What if somebody gave a war and nobody came? Was this message necessary? What response do you think youll get? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I did remove the last 6 lines of my original post. I never said I would take down the picture. The 6 men are Muslims and are advisors to Obama. That is a true statement. It is more likely than not they are a part of the Muslim Brotherhood. the word "infiltrate" may be a little strong. But I stand behind what I posted.
> 
> Also I want to commend you ladies on the left for doing just what I expected. When we mention, Obama and Muslims in the government you react without using reason or common sense. We ladies on the right are laughing.


What if somebody gave a war and nobody came? Was this message necessary? What response do you think youll get? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Read your own garbage, sweetheart. The court is requiring him to pay back more than 10 million dollars.


That in no way means that he has or that he will. The courts do not follow up on whether or not restitution has been paid. It is up to the person charged.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> I think I figured out what happens to reasonable discussions here. At some point, someone (anyone, it's an equal opportunity deal) doesn't like what someone has said and the insults start flying. More and more people get involved and these insult matches go on and on. I'm catching up on the topics I follow, and I read through 6 or 7 pages of this topic that were largely given over to mudslinging.
> 
> Maybe we could ignore the first mud ball and nip the problem in the bud. "All we are saying is give peace a chance."


Wow, someone actually turned the switch to on. Amazing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That in no way means that he has or that he will. The courts do not follow up on whether or not restitution has been paid. It is up to the person charged.


Oh really? Become informed it pays.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Who are these people that give farm subsidies (one that comes to mind is Sam Donaldson) or pseudo social welfare organizations that accept money from rich donor and use it for political reasons? And please be fair and balanced with your lists, if possible.
> 
> YarnAndCoffee for me


Arm up waving, I know: Two types will head the list, Michelle Bachman and any other conservative that has land (because only conservatives/GOPers will do this) and the Tea Party groups that were targeted by the IRS. Was I fair and balanced? :wink:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I did remove the last 6 lines of my original post. I never said I would take down the picture. The 6 men are Muslims and are advisors to Obama. That is a true statement. It is more likely than not they are a part of the Muslim Brotherhood. the word "infiltrate" may be a little strong. But I stand behind what I posted.
> 
> Also I want to commend you ladies on the left for doing just what I expected. When we mention, Obama and Muslims in the government you react without using reason or common sense. We ladies on the right are laughing.


Interesting to hear what makes you laugh. Sordid humor you have.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> WND, that bastion of fair and balanced reporting
> 
> http://www.splcenter.org/get-informed/intelligence-report/browse-all-issues/2012/fall/world-nuts-daily#.UatiTcu9KSN


Maybe we should all get our news from NBC who openly doctors their reports to fit their agenda. They seem to be reputable. NOT.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> People feel as though they have to respond in kind. If you turn the other cheek, nobody on the right listens. You have to be nasty in return or they do not take you seriously. You should know that. Look what happens when you try to keep an even temperament.


Give it a rest. You never turn the other cheek. Your (collective) one line "zingers" attest to that. Your ganging up on one person attests to that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<Maybe they'll reopen. The real witches are everywhere.>>>



susanmos2000 said:


> <<<Seems so....dare we tell her that the court presiding over the Salem Witch Trials disbanded more than three hundred years ago?>>>


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<With intellectuals like Chuck Norris......>>>



alcameron said:


> WND, that bastion of fair and balanced reporting
> 
> http://www.splcenter.org/get-informed/intelligence-report/browse-all-issues/2012/fall/world-nuts-daily#.UatiTcu9KSN


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Let's look at some of the rest of the "give-away" programs. The ones that pay people for not planting on their land or the ones that let corporations get out of paying any tax, or the ones that allow pseudo social welfare organizations to accept money from rich donors and use it for political reasons.


Oh, you are soooo very correct. Why isn't there an outcry about these abusers? My guess is that it comes from the top - for decades, if not centuries - with a wink and a handshake. No one has the integrity to challenge these or other abuses, and if they do they are quickly squelched by those who have power enough to protect their fiefdom.

It is about power and money....this is a wealthy, strong country, and we should be able to help those who need it, and in the process, make the country stronger, and united, rather than down the divisive road we are traveling in the quest of power and money.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SS we appreciate what you're trying to do, but it's been tried before to no avail. I have to my own self be true. Thanks for trying.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yawn.



off2knit said:


> Good then she can testify regarding Benghazi
> 
> And if you think I care what you think, here's a quarter and call someone that cares


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I did remove the last 6 lines of my original post. I never said I would take down the picture. The 6 men are Muslims and are advisors to Obama. That is a true statement. It is more likely than not they are a part of the Muslim Brotherhood. the word "infiltrate" may be a little strong. But I stand behind what I posted.
> 
> Also I want to commend you ladies on the left for doing just what I expected. When we mention, Obama and Muslims in the government you react without using reason or common sense. We ladies on the right are laughing.


I'm glad you left your post up joey. I think infiltrate is the proper word. Treating the Muslims with kid gloves show how blind the administration is. The ME is on fire and Obama wants to ignore the facts and say it's a "bump in the road". Obama is the laughing stock of the terrorist groups. They are playing him and he doesn't even see it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....see you can teach an old pitbull new tricks. I don't trust either of them. (KPG or other pitbulls.)



knitpresentgifts said:


> "All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

See SS even your peace attempts are mocked.



knitpresentgifts said:


> "All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Win/win. More idiots. More laughs.



SeattleSoul said:


> What would the world be like if there wasn't the Weekly World News? I hate ti think...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....a lovely thought. It makes me very sad it sounds naïve. >>>



SeattleSoul said:


> Yes, it's an awful picture and an awful idea that such a thing could be true. Off2knit has made another of her "friendly" posts on this page and knitpresentgifts has copied all my posts theat start with "All we are saying is give peace a chance." And there really isn't anything I care to say to either of them because they will be provoked to make more negative posts. You are one smart cookie, and I'm sure you understand why engaging with Joey or anyone else who posts negative stuff and that they will never stop trying to post something even more negative than what you say to them. Maybe I should be saying "What if somebody gave a war and nobody came?"


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<<Great zinger Huck.>>>>



Huckleberry said:


> off2knit
> 
> Now I get it - still living in the times of pay phones. That explains a great deal.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> People feel as though they have to respond in kind. If you turn the other cheek, nobody on the right listens. You have to be nasty in return or they do not take you seriously. You should know that. Look what happens when you try to keep an even temperament.


Who is forcing you to be nasty in return? I doubt that those on the right listen to anything anyone here says, except to find an opportunity to post an insult.

I suspect it will be a very cold day in a very hot place before those on the right take those on the left seriously, and it's probably the same the other way around. I'm not leaving myself out of my advice on keeping an even temperment.

There are posts here, on "LOLL" and "FF Wearing Denim and Pearls" that drive me straight up the wall, but if I respond in a nasty way, the person who made the post I don't like wins. I don't think the intention of these topics is to play games, but there are some who treat these topics that way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OMG!!!



soloweygirl said:


> I'm glad you left your post up joey. I think infiltrate is the proper word. Treating the Muslims with kid gloves show how blind the administration is. The ME is on fire and Obama wants to ignore the facts and say it's a "bump in the road". Obama is the laughing stock of the terrorist groups. They are playing him and he doesn't even see it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> See SS even your peace attempts are mocked.


I'm not likely to care that I'm being mocked for my peace attempts. Consider the source.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm glad you left your post up joey. I think infiltrate is the proper word. Treating the Muslims with kid gloves show how blind the administration is. The ME is on fire and Obama wants to ignore the facts and say it's a "bump in the road". Obama is the laughing stock of the terrorist groups. They are playing him and he doesn't even see it.


I wish joeysomma hadn't made that post in the first place, and consider what she said she did to make it less "nasty" to be no effort at all. But there's that little thing called "freedom of speech" involved so she doesn't have to anything anyone would like her to do about what she posts.

I don't particularly like what you said, either. Would it make you think I took you and joeysomma seriously if I wrote a real nasty reply?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Maybe we should all get our news from NBC who openly doctors their reports to fit their agenda. They seem to be reputable. NOT.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

It would be more productive, and make some contributors appear more invested in honest dialogue, if one dislikes or disagrees with a post to 1., simply say so, nicely. and 2., to post an article or info that would disprove the original. Nasty comments and no answers tell me that the article has merit.

IT is understandable that lefties and righties favor the sources that seem to support their views. But most of the ridiculous ugly replies are just born of frustration and ignorance. Pages of slop in reaction to a post that is disliked is what I'd expect from a ghetto playground of uneducated kids...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Good then she can testify regarding Benghazi
> 
> And if you think I care what you think, here's a quarter and call someone that cares


She already did.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I did remove the last 6 lines of my original post. I never said I would take down the picture. The 6 men are Muslims and are advisers to Obama. That is a true statement. It is more likely than not they are a part of the Muslim Brotherhood. the word "infiltrate" may be a little strong. But I stand behind what I posted.
> 
> Also I want to commend you ladies on the left for doing just what I expected. When we mention, Obama and Muslims in the government you react without using reason or common sense. We ladies on the right are laughing.


Joey, you did not create that posting. It has been broadcast on numerous sites. The statements of fact are true - these men are working in the WH. and will obviously have INFLUENCE over the policies. That is what advisers do. When Kennedy was elected ( and the Catholics rejoiced), the same type of fear existed - that he'd fill the WH with Catholics and we'd be forced to do....heavens knows what. How are judges chosen? Based on their background (yup religion, gender, ) along with education, experience...and their political leanings too. So this should be a no-brainer...unless they subscribe to the tenets of the Muslim Brotherhood.

With this amount of influence, it appears that some are concerned. Before the bigotry flies, everyone owes it to themselves, their families and country to become as informed about the tents of this Muslim faith. As in every religion one can find 'good'. One needs to read deeply and decided what is really being promoted.

Political corrective is important, but sometimes we've swung way to far in trying to appease everyone. We need to return to the edicts of morality, kindness, common sense, love of country and brother man... Hate speech has no place anywhere but arises from ignorance and fear- and we see it almost daily on this site. Free speech is entirely different from hate speech. I wish all would understand the difference.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> What if somebody gave a war and nobody came? Was this message necessary? What response do you think youll get? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


Some do, but it appears to be desired by very few. Thanks for trying.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Give it a rest. You never turn the other cheek. Your (collective) one line "zingers" attest to that. Your ganging up on one person attests to that.


I think you're getting me mixed up with someone.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

She's too busy trying to slap everyone down, that she has lost track of who she is actually swinging at.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm glad you left your post up joey. I think infiltrate is the proper word. Treating the Muslims with kid gloves show how blind the administration is. The ME is on fire and Obama wants to ignore the facts and say it's a "bump in the road". Obama is the laughing stock of the terrorist groups. They are playing him and he doesn't even see it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are correct.

Has anyone read anything about The Cloward Piven Strategy?
I was unfamiliar with it - politics and economic theory aren't in my background - and i am finding it disturbing. Comment please, only from those who can analyze...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone looked up any of the people listed as advisors to Obama or do they assume that because they're Muslim they're awful people interested only in jihad? I picked just one name and looked him up. Does he sound evil? Do you think he's a member of the Muslim Brotherhood?


Imam Mohamed Hagmagid is a Sudanese-born American who came to the United States in 1987. He attained his religious education in various Islamic disciplines as a Resident Scholar at Al-Medina Institute. Currently serving as the Executive Director of the All Dulles Area Muslim Society (ADAMS), Imam Magid helped establish exemplary religious services for Muslim communities across the nation to emulate. He has much experience serving the nation-wide Muslim community as ISNA's East Zone representative and as ISNA Vice President prior to his election in September 2010 as ISNA President. Imam Magid has a long history of commitment to public service through organizations, such as The Peaceful Families Project, Annual Twinning of Mosques and Synagogues, Fairfax Faith Communities in Action, Interfaith Conference of Metropolitan Washington Assembly and the Buxton Interfaith Initiative.

Imam Magid strives to create and foster dialogue and increase understanding about Islam. Part of his work with the Buxton Interfaith Initiative included forging a partnership with Rabbi Robert Nosanchuk, then leader of the Northern Virginia Hebrew Congregation in Reston. Both men were recognized by the Washingtonian as "2009's Washingtonians of the Year" for building bridges between their faith communities. Imam Magid continues to provide good counsel for the Muslim community through his regular contributions to ISNA's magazine, Islamic Horizons, as well as a speaker and leader of discussions on imminent issues facing the Muslim American community. He is also well known for his family counseling expertise. Imam Magid lives in Virginia with his wife and five young daughters.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I believe it's baloney.(Cloward Piven)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gee, al, maybe he is a neighbor of off2knit!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Gee, al, maybe he is a neighbor of off2knit!


I thought of that!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I believe it's baloney.(Cloward Piven)


I couldn't find one source about Cloward Piven that wasn't Tea Party or far right extremist . I did read it and think it's nothing but more RWN propaganda.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a lengthy article about the Cloward Piven strategy from The Nation, which is a moderately left-leaning publication.

http://www.thenation.com/article/mad-tea-party


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

momeee said:


> Has anyone read anything about The Cloward Piven Strategy?
> I was unfamiliar with it - politics and economic theory aren't in my background - and i am finding it disturbing. Comment please, only from those who can analyze...


Hi Momeee, To create such chaos in the USA, so we will think Socialism is the only way to save our country. Top -down, bottom-up, inside-out..... yes it is disturbing. On the economic side I think it is about 17 trillion debt now.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

momeee said:


> You are a pathetic hypocrite. If your life savings were stolen from you, wouldn't you want the thief to have to pay it - some or all - back after getting out of jail? Would you forgive the thief if it was done by a Democrat? Or would you only want it back if a Republican was the thief? Would you be happy to see the thief resume his lavish life-style on his hidden assets or newly earned wealth? Don't you feel that the victims deserve more?


Why don't you also provide a list of Republicans who have swindled people out of money and not fully repaid the victims of their crime who may or may not be involved in politics. That way we will know your posts are not biased and that we can take you seriously. Just a clue, you won't have to look to hard.


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

I also believe Bernie is going to stop printing money soon, if not stop cut back, and when he does interest rates will rise and stock market will go down, atleast that is what has happened in the past. Thanks for bringing the Cloward and Piven up.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

For the foolish people of the world. Hilary Clinton is not hiding from anyone. She was on a live Sunday morning talk show, To the Contrary" discussing the social, political and economic rights of women around the world and how women can be a very powerful force for good in the world by supporting each other to gain equality no matter where they live. Some people really need to get out more they might learn something.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This thread is so over the top it is unbelievable. I am so appalled at the level reached here by everyone. I want no part of any of the nastiness. I have dropped in and read these posts and don't know where the people I knew went, or the people on the 'other' side. 

step back and ready how silly and nasty you are all getting. why don't you all sign up for some workshops and leave this thread for a month and get back to normal. You egg each other on and I am saddened. You are not gaining anything except spreading the hatred on both sides. 

Shirley --


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> WND, that bastion of fair and balanced reporting
> 
> http://www.splcenter.org/get-informed/intelligence-report/browse-all-issues/2012/fall/world-nuts-daily#.UatiTcu9KSN


Thanks for the link, Andrea. Fair and balanced doesn't exist on the right. We have to look at a lot of junk sometimes to find out where truth lies but some people continually go back to the exact same sources over and over again buying everything coming from these places. I must admit it is a real no brainer and certainly takes very little effort to do this but at what cost? I think a lot of people are really just too lazy and or afraid to look outside their comfort zone. I know for myself and friends I know well go to great lengths to get at the truth. Sometimes we don't always find what we hope to but I believe that more people on the left can and do modify their thinking on issues if they find reason to change what they had previously believed about an issue. I don't see that ability to adjust on the right. They seem hardwired into a belief system that has them clinging to beliefs that may or may not be wrong and totally unwilling to let go.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Why don't you also provide a list of Republicans who have swindled people out of money and not fully repaid the victims of their crime who may or may not be involved in politics. That way we will know your posts are not biased and that we can take you seriously. Just a clue, you won't have to look to hard.


The discussion wasn't about all swindlers...it was about one man, who happened to be Dem.and he was held up as an example of success who might have helped his daughter-in-law financially- that is where I jumped in. (you are familiar with free speech?) Do you excuse him, forgive him, love him, because or his political affiliation - the same way you'd look to demonize all non-Dems? If you want to see a list of other thieves, and sort them by political party - have a blast. However, since you asked, why don't you do what you demand of all...post what YOU want to see that may support your view. I, for one, would like to read opinions other than your hate-filled venom. 
Hint: good luck.  There was actually one generated months ago of the DC politicians - kinda interesting. Perhaps that is still around and make it easy on you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

momeee said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> It would be more productive, and make some contributors appear more invested in honest dialogue, if one dislikes or disagrees with a post to 1., simply say so, nicely. and 2., to post an article or info that would disprove the original. Nasty comments and no answers tell me that the article has merit.
> 
> IT is understandable that lefties and righties favor the sources that seem to support their views. But most of the ridiculous ugly replies are just born of frustration and ignorance. Pages of slop in reaction to a post that is disliked is what I'd expect from a ghetto playground of uneducated kids...


Oh my Momeee - "What I'd expect from a ghetto playground of uneducated kids..." Thank you for your post for everyone to see what hateful, racists, bigots you all are. If any of you on the right do NOT agree with Momeee let's hear you speak up against her hate speech. You really aren't too bright, are you but thank you for displaying the dirty underbelly of the beast that is the new GOP party.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> Oh, you are soooo very correct. Why isn't there an outcry about these abusers? My guess is that it comes from the top - for decades, if not centuries - with a wink and a handshake. No one has the integrity to challenge these or other abuses, and if they do they are quickly squelched by those who have power enough to protect their fiefdom.
> 
> It is about power and money....this is a wealthy, strong country, and we should be able to help those who need it, and in the process, make the country stronger, and united, rather than down the divisive road we are traveling in the quest of power and money.


Yep, I think you are correct - greed and power.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

So I am making "crashed potatoes" using the new potatoes I dug from my garden this morning. It's a recipe from Pioneer Woman and you can find it on her website. I'm going to make 1/2 with herbs (for me) and then put jalapenos on the other half (for hubby). YUM!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> It would be more productive, and make some contributors appear more invested in honest dialogue, if one dislikes or disagrees with a post to 1., simply say so, nicely. and 2., to post an article or info that would disprove the original. Nasty comments and no answers tell me that the article has merit.
> 
> IT is understandable that lefties and righties favor the sources that seem to support their views. But most of the ridiculous ugly replies are just born of frustration and ignorance. Pages of slop in reaction to a post that is disliked is what I'd expect from a ghetto playground of uneducated kids...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> Joey, you did not create that posting. It has been broadcast on numerous sites. The statements of fact are true - these men are working in the WH. and will obviously have INFLUENCE over the policies. That is what advisers do. When Kennedy was elected ( and the Catholics rejoiced), the same type of fear existed - that he'd fill the WH with Catholics and we'd be forced to do....heavens knows what. How are judges chosen? Based on their background (yup religion, gender, ) along with education, experience...and their political leanings too. So this should be a no-brainer...unless they subscribe to the tenets of the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> With this amount of influence, it appears that some are concerned. Before the bigotry flies, everyone owes it to themselves, their families and country to become as informed about the tents of this Muslim faith. As in every religion one can find 'good'. One needs to read deeply and decided what is really being promoted.
> 
> Political corrective is important, but sometimes we've swung way to far in trying to appease everyone. We need to return to the edicts of morality, kindness, common sense, love of country and brother man... Hate speech has no place anywhere but arises from ignorance and fear- and we see it almost daily on this site. Free speech is entirely different from hate speech. I wish all would understand the difference.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Oops, I hit the send button before I posted. I remember when Kennedy was elected and my father was furious. He was Catholic - he would ruin the US. I was 8 and I never understood why people thought Kennedy was the enemy. And frankly, I think he did a lot of good for our country.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> Political corrective is important, but sometimes we've swung way to far in trying to appease everyone. We need to return to the edicts of morality, kindness, common sense, love of country and brother man... Hate speech has no place anywhere but arises from ignorance and fear- and we see it almost daily on this site. Free speech is entirely different from hate speech. I wish all would understand the difference.


Mommeee - I have two friends who are Muslim - they are in my spinning group. It saddens them that all Muslims are lumped into the violent category. Like any group, there will be always be extremists and the terrorists seem to fit that profile.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are correct.
> 
> Has anyone read anything about The Cloward Piven Strategy?
> I was unfamiliar with it - politics and economic theory aren't in my background - and i am finding it disturbing. Comment please, only from those who can analyze...


I don't but I'll look it up and get back to you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I don't but I'll look it up and get back to you.


GW
After you look it up, read the long article from The Nation. I posted the link earlier on this thread when the topic was brought up.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> The discussion wasn't about all swindlers...it was about one man, who happened to be Dem.and he was held up as an example of success who might have helped his daughter-in-law financially- that is where I jumped in. (you are familiar with free speech?) Do you excuse him, forgive him, love him, because or his political affiliation - the same way you'd look to demonize all non-Dems? If you want to see a list of other thieves, and sort them by political party - have a blast. However, since you asked, why don't you do what you demand of all...post what YOU want to see that may support your view. I, for one, would like to read opinions other than your hate-filled venom.
> Hint: good luck. There was actually one generated months ago of the DC politicians - kinda interesting. Perhaps that is still around and make it easy on you.


Personally, I think a smaller list would be those politicians in DC, regardless of their party persuasion, who aren't thieves in some way or another.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Mommeee - I have two friends who are Muslim - they are in my spinning group. It saddens them that all Muslims are lumped into the violent category. Like any group, there will be always be extremists and the terrorists seem to fit that profile.


Absolutely. You have to judge people as you find them and realize that all do not represent their ancestral, religious or ethnic groups. There are good and bad everywhere, in every faith, ethnic group, race, etc.. It just take intelligence to not paint everyone with the same brush. It is also important to learn about others' backgrounds to help understand their actions and how their beliefs shaped their lives and decisions. This pseudo-Political Correctness does not mean giving everyone a free pass fearing that to not do so would look like prejudice.

This takes education, patience and a willingness to be open to other cultures. It also means being aware of the forces which would take advantage of our country's generosity and acceptance...some foreigners see it as a weakness and opportunity to take advantage.

What I've learned about the hate filled posters here is that they do not appear to be either educated -even though some declare it- or intelligent...just protective of their little circle and seek to gather supporters through hate filled accusations, fear and threats. Free speech is only for them. Their beliefs are the only right ones...Their 'side' does no wrong - the rest of us...well, no good.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, it's always good to get the facts. Who knew that soybean consumption causes homosexuality, gays were responsible for the Holocaust, and Satan was the first leftist?


Susan, you crack me up!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> off2knit
> 
> Now I get it - still living in the times of pay phones. That explains a great deal.


Nah darlin' just love C&W, sweet tea in the afternoon with a cucumber sandwich.

Bless your heart, and ya'll have a nice day


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

deleted -no sense in posting it, nothing changes here.

Just getting sucked in again and vowed I would not.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

medusa said:


> Susan, you crack me up!


Straight from a WND 6-part series!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Wow, someone actually turned the switch to on. Amazing.


I agree soloweygirl. Seattle says she will not turn to ugly or hate again; I hope she will honor her words. I have been urged by several to begin posting but will continue to ignore the hate. I hope all will follow the truce agreement.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Maybe we should all get our news from NBC who openly doctors their reports to fit their agenda. They seem to be reputable. NOT.


Did you see the news orgs that refused to attend Holder's off-the-record presser? I believe all those who attended admitted to all Americans they are just people who like to write about anything they personally agree to support and are not true journalists nor stand for what a true journalist is.

Those who chose to attend only confirmed their bias to me.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Yesterday I had a short conversation with someone here about an entirely different topic--no politics. It was short, but pleasant. A nice change. We do have other interests.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momee, my question is why was Chelsea Clinton even targeted here?
What good does it do to go after the children of politicians? 
I doubt Chelsea needed any help from her FIL. Her parents are wealthy enough as is the Rodham family. 

Here's a tidbit for you. Her MIL will be running for office again in Pennsylvania.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> Their church must be Satan's temple and their coffee poisoned with hatred.


I'm sorry you choose to remain in the dark and dim of wit, Huckleberry, as evidenced by your avatar which you chose to represent yourself. The words you choose also reflect upon you in the same light.

God is the truth and the light! Join a church and you will see and reflect the light.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm not likely to care that I'm being mocked for my peace attempts. Consider the source.


SeattleSoul, I'm not mocking you, I'm quoting you as I agree. Consider this: You are the source.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm sorry you choose to remain in the dark and dim of wit, Huckleberry, as evidenced by your avatar which you chose to represent yourself. The words you choose also reflect upon you in the same light.
> 
> God is the truth and the light! Join a church and you will see and reflect the light.


Looks like the truce has been broken already. sigh*. Already with the name calling, Cherf? One should practice what one preaches.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> Joey, you did not create that posting. It has been broadcast on numerous sites. The statements of fact are true - these men are working in the WH. and will obviously have INFLUENCE over the policies. That is what advisers do. When Kennedy was elected ( and the Catholics rejoiced), the same type of fear existed - that he'd fill the WH with Catholics and we'd be forced to do....heavens knows what. How are judges chosen? Based on their background (yup religion, gender, ) along with education, experience...and their political leanings too. So this should be a no-brainer...unless they subscribe to the tenets of the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> Thank yo Momee. Those on the Left when after Joey for posting
> With this amount of influence, it appears that some are concerned. Before the bigotry flies, everyone owes it to themselves, their families and country to become as informed about the tents of this Muslim faith. As in every religion one can find 'good'. One needs to read deeply and decided what is really being promoted.
> ...


Thank you Momee. You are spot on. Those on the Left who attacked Joey for posting something that wasn't done by her, but by President Obama and his advisors.

If anyone does not agree to the positions those men were given, or the influence they will have, opposers must speak to their representatives or to those who have influence for the appointments.

Joey was only the messenger of the news.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

I guess as long as the hate is only onesided it is fine.

Your ignorance is breathtaking.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Yesterday I had a short conversation with someone here about an entirely different topic--no politics. It was short, but pleasant. A nice change. We do have other interests.


<<<<<<<<<<<whispering, she thought she was on LOLL>>>>>>>


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

President Obama's Agenda Fails the Middle Class
Friday, 31 May 2013 11:42 AM
As President Obama travels the country speaking about immigration, student loans, taxes and the like, increasingly Democratic leaders are lobbying him to tell voters how his agenda strengthens the middle class.

Otherwise Republicans, they fear, will use the IRS and other scandals to distract public attention and stall most of his legislative proposals.

Unfortunately, most of Mr. Obama's initiatives may appease liberal elites but don't do much to bolster opportunities for middle-class and working families.

His immigration policy comes down to spending record sums to deport undocumented immigrants with criminal records, but letting just about anyone else who manages to get across the border stay and have babies  presumably, who will one day vote Democratic.

If he gets his way in proposed legislation, many undocumented workers will eventually become citizens, and businesses like GE and Apple will be permitted more visas in skill-short areas like engineering, but the border won't be secured. The ranks of semi-skilled immigrant workers, who drive down wages in hospitality, construction, manufacturing and other sectors, will continue to swell, frustrating the middle-class aspirations of the working poor born in this country.

His massive expansion of student loans permits universities to jack up tuition, bloat administrative staffs and indulge faculty to teach even less and less effectively. Students are graduating encumbered by massive debt and too few marketable skills. Broke and unemployed, they are not marrying and starting families  that shrinks the middle class. 

Despite the availability of loans, skyrocketing tuition mandates ever-greater family contributions to finance college. This puts higher education further out of reach for many working-class families, and fewer low-income children are pursuing post-secondary education than in the past  that shrinks the middle class too.

Organized labor, academics and other progressives jealous of peers in business endlessly obsess about income redistribution and tax rates. The president has jacked up taxes on families earning more than $250,000. 

Unfortunately, most businesses in America are either proprietorships or pass through corporations that pay those higher individual, as opposed to corporate, tax rates, raising the cost of investing and expanding businesses  that spells fewer jobs for the middle class and those who aspire to its ranks.

Unable to push through Congress limits on CO2 emissions, President Obama has used executive orders and the Environmental Protection Agency to impose limits by fiat. Unfortunately, those raise manufacturing costs, China has no such limits and all this encourages business to outsource in China  again fewer jobs for the middle class and aspiring middle class.

Free trade agreements that permit trading partners to undervalue their currencies, subsidize exports and artificially underprice their products on U.S. store shelves; healthcare mandates that raise the price of insuring employees instead of controlling costs; unnecessarily cumbersome regulations to run factories; mindless limits on developing U.S. oil reserves; and exporting abundant natural gas to countries that shut out U.S. products with high tariffs all encourage outsourcing, not just in manufacturing, but for many supporting services too  yet again, fewer jobs for middle-class Americans.


Performance not polemics is the problem. His progressive agenda has accomplished 2.1 percent growth and an anemic job market since the economic recovery began. 

In comparable circumstances, Ronald Reagan engineered 5 percent growth and many more middle-class jobs by rejecting the failed policies of the left and betting on Americans' competitive instincts.

Democrats are asking too much of President Obama to explain how his agenda helps the middle class. There's no there, there.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Have you thought about the similarities and differences of the two sides on this thread?
> Hopefully we are all creative crafter, knitters, crocheters, and sewers, We want to help the downtrodden, we give to charities, in money, time, and our crafts. We have a love of our Country and want the best for it.
> 
> Then we have the differences in how we see the future of our country. The Liberals seem to want the government to take care of everybody, they can do no wrong They are against capitalism, as they discourage anyone of trying to do things on their own and succeeding. They have so many rules and regulations that they discourage anyone from starting new businesses. The also believe that the Constitution is an evolving document, and what it was 200 years ago is not relevant for today. It seems to be that winning is of utmost importance, cheating, fraud, or bullying or anyway to get there.
> ...


Joey, 
nicely said. Thank you. I agree.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> President Obama's Agenda Fails the Middle Class
> Friday, 31 May 2013 11:42 AM
> As President Obama travels the country speaking about immigration, student loans, taxes and the like, increasingly Democratic leaders are lobbying him to tell voters how his agenda strengthens the middle class.
> 
> ...


May I ask who the source is for this long copy and paste?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> momee, my question is why was Chelsea Clinton even targeted here?
> What good does it do to go after the children of politicians?
> I doubt Chelsea needed any help from her FIL. Her parents are wealthy enough as is the Rodham family.
> 
> Here's a tidbit for you. Her MIL will be running for office again in Pennsylvania.


She is a public figure, it seems, especially when the press is reporting on her ability to afford such a condo. If it were a Repub's child, there would be plenty to say, don't ya think?
And by the way, I did not 'attack' her.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> She is a public figure, it seems, especially when the press is reporting on her ability to afford such a condo. If it were a Repub's child, there would be plenty to say, don't ya think?
> And by the way, I did not 'attack' her.


No, I don't think so. I think more Americans are more focused on the important things like the economy, jobs, etc. Congress getting off of their duffs and working for us.
Oh, and by the way, I never said you attacked her. I asked why she was "targeted" for this forum. IMHO how she got her condo is her own business.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you Momee. You are spot on. Those on the Left who attacked Joey for posting something that wasn't done by her, but by President Obama and his advisors.
> 
> If anyone does not agree to the positions those men were given, or the influence they will have, opposers must speak to their representatives or to those who have influence for the appointments.
> 
> Joey was only the messenger of the news.


I beg your pardon, but I don't think what was posted was news. It was an attempt to instill fear in everyone that we have the Muslim Brotherhood advising the president, that simply is not true.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, I don't think so. I think more Americans are more focused on the important things like the economy, jobs, etc.
> Oh, and by the way, I never said you attacked her. I asked why she was "targeted" for this forum. IMHO how she got her condo is her business.


Sorry if I incorrectly assumed the origin - I did not check back. You are correct - it is her business, as long as no one uncovers the funds were from FIL's ill-gotten gains...but the press loves this stuff. No, I don't think enough Americans are focused on the issues to improve our situation. Too polarized.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<whispering, she thought she was on LOLL>>>>>>>


No she was right here, and she is right.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> May I ask who the source is for this long copy and paste?


I know I am not the one that posted it, but did research where it came from
http://m.upi.com/story/UPI-47561370005596/

Written by Peter Morici an economist and professor at the university of Maryland

Professor Peter Morici is a recognized expert on economic policy and international economics. Prior to joining the university, he served as director of the Office of Economics at the U.S. International Trade Commission. He is the author of 18 books and monographs and has published widely in leading public policy and business journals including the Harvard Business Review and Foreign Policy. Morici has lectured and offered executive programs at more than 100 institutions including Columbia University, the Harvard Business School and Oxford University. His views are frequently featured on CNN, CBS, BBC, FOX, ABC, CNBC, NPR, NPB and national broadcast networks around the world.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<whispering, she thought she was on LOLL>>>>>>>


Who thought?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...GOP.com?>>>



BrattyPatty said:


> May I ask who the source is for this long copy and paste?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MOMTO2 said:


> deleted -no sense in posting it, nothing changes here.
> 
> Just getting sucked in again and vowed I would not.


I don't know you MOMTO2 don't even know what side you are on. I have left these 'discussions' because they are getting nastier and nastier and no one is convincing anyone and everyone is getting more and more dug in. Personal, unkind attacks don't gain anything and that is what the majority are doing on both sides. just my opinion. I am sad about it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> I know I am not the one that posted it, but did research where it came from
> http://m.upi.com/story/UPI-47561370005596/
> 
> Written by Peter Morici an economist and professor at the university of Maryland
> ...


Thanks sirNJ!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> May I ask who the source is for this long copy and paste?


After scrolling through the long, long, long, long, long, quoted reply, I had to get me some Bob Dylan on the old headphones and jack up the volume when I found all that quoting was the prelude to a question that really isn't very important. Assume the source is as reliable as the poster and you'll be fine.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Try reading them! I think a link to the article is more appropriate and doesn't waste as much space.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yesterday I had a short conversation with someone here about an entirely different topic--no politics. It was short, but pleasant. A nice change. We do have other interests.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

I invite you all to join our workshops. Get away from the nastiness and have some fun learning new techniques. Sad indeed.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Try reading them! I think a link to the article is more appropriate and doesn't waste as much space.


As soon as your eyes start to glaze over, move on. That glazing thing your eyes are doing is the early warning sign you're reading something that could lead you to listening to Bob Dylan bringing it all back home by way of Highway 61.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> May I ask who the source is for this long copy and paste?


Peter Morici, conservative economist
After a few sentences, I read the phrase "liberal elite" so I knew what was coming. 
I do not agree with every move the president makes, but I also don't agree with Peter.
I hold Congress responsible for the lack of meaningful legislation designed to move this country forward. We need to stop looking for scandals for the next 3 years and conduct business. In my opinion, the call to squelch anything that makes Obama look good, has not been good for the US. The Tea Party and the rest of the republicans can scream about what a rotten president Obama is, but they must take the responsibility for their own failures.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Quoted from joey
Then we have the differences in how we see the future of our country. The Liberals seem to want the government to take care of everybody, they can do no wrong They are against capitalism, as they discourage anyone of trying to do things on their own and succeeding. They have so many rules and regulations that they discourage anyone from starting new businesses. The also believe that the Constitution is an evolving document, and what it was 200 years ago is not relevant for today. It seems to be that winning is of utmost importance, cheating, fraud, or bullying or anyway to get there.

I don't want the government to take care of everybody, I want the government to help those who need it. So that's the first fallacy in your dissertation. Capitalism may not be the best system in the world, but it's our system, so we need to exist in it. I am happy when individuals succeed if it's not at the expense of others. Rules and regulations for businesses are necessary just as rules and regulations are in place for individuals. We need laws for the well-being of our society. Many professions have rules and regulations, licensure s, and fees to contend with. It isn't just business who has to comply with rules. Starting and maintaining a business is not easy, and starting and maintaining practice of a given profession isn't easy, either. I think the constitution should evolve just as our society has. There are certain things that remain the same, and there are things that have really changed. For example, we've evolved beyond a "standing militia" which, in my opinion, is not the same as having a military.
You've left religion out of your dissertation. The right is intent on forcing Christianity on its citizens through governmental policies and procedures. I don't want someone else's brand of religion "ruling" me, and I believe a lot of you would agree with me.
Anything else?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

momeee said:


> The discussion wasn't about all swindlers...it was about one man, who happened to be Dem.and he was held up as an example of success who might have helped his daughter-in-law financially- that is where I jumped in. (you are familiar with free speech?) Do you excuse him, forgive him, love him, because or his political affiliation - the same way you'd look to demonize all non-Dems? If you want to see a list of other thieves, and sort them by political party - have a blast. However, since you asked, why don't you do what you demand of all...post what YOU want to see that may support your view. I, for one, would like to read opinions other than your hate-filled venom.
> Hint: good luck. There was actually one generated months ago of the DC politicians - kinda interesting. Perhaps that is still around and make it easy on you.


Perhaps he has confessed his sins, especially on Yom Kippur, and G-d, has forgiven him. Since G-d ha forgiven him, why shouldn't we? If Catholics can confess their sins and be forgiven, and Born Again Christians can accept Jesus and have their sins forgiven, why can't a Jew confess his sins and be forgiven? Why are you harping on just him?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Perhaps he has confessed his sins, especially on Yom Kippur, and G-d, has forgiven him. Since G-d ha forgiven him, why shouldn't we? If Catholics can confess their sins and be forgiven, and Born Again Christians can accept Jesus and have their sins forgiven, why can't a Jew confess his sins and be forgiven? Why are you harping on just him?


Guess why, Rocky.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Perhaps he has confessed his sins, especially on Yom Kippur, and G-d, has forgiven him. Since G-d ha forgiven him, why shouldn't we? If Catholics can confess their sins and be forgiven, and Born Again Christians can accept Jesus and have their sins forgiven, why can't a Jew confess his sins and be forgiven? Why are you harping on just him?


Perhaps you misunderstand me. I do not harp on him...this was the 1st I heard of him, then an email. Confession is private, something I do not want to know about. I do not believe it is my job to forgive or otherwise have any concern about him. I will repeat..I was only commenting on the post about the purchase of a very expensive condo when the background came up...someone felt he had done his time. I commented on the victims- the only ones I care about - he and his family can well take care of themselves. I didn't care enough to look to find whether he had been ordered to reimburse his victims...we all know that because the court orders it, without monitoring, often it doesn't happen. I hope his victims are made whole.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I beg your pardon, but I don't think what was posted was news. It was an attempt to instill fear in everyone that we have the Muslim Brotherhood advising the president, that simply is not true.


I heard about the appointments on other sites from different sources in addition to Joey's post; so, yes, it was of and in the news.

I do not know if the men hold positions within the Brotherhood, so I will assume you know their backgrounds and am able to state Joey's post was not true.

However, Joey' was critiqued for posting what she believed to be true according to her knowledge.

I will not believe either of you and your individual motives until I research and learn more myself.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I heard about the appointments on other sites from different sources in addition to Joey's post; so, yes, it was of and in the news.
> 
> I do not know if the men hold positions within the Brotherhood, so I will assume you know their backgrounds and am able to state Joey's post was not true.
> 
> ...


We won't sleep until then...................................


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I did leave out religion. The conservatives are for freedom of religion in all parts of their lives. We do not want to be forced into accepting or paying for abortion in any form, or homosexuality. We want to be free to choose who we will do business with, without being sued for refusing to bake a cake or taking pictures of a homosexual marriage ceremony. We also want to run our businesses without having to pay for abortifact drugs.
> 
> Also to be free to raise our children, to control what they are taught in school, or homeschool if we desire. And to be responsible for their medical treatment.


Tell me how you feel about the law of the land regarding abortion. I already know,the answer, don't I? If your religion is opposed to it and an atheist, say, wants an abortion, why should it be stopped?
I disagree with you on the religion part of this. I don't believe my religion should dictate services to anyone else. I disagree with you about knowing what's best to teach children of a certain age, but it is your right to opt out of it--it's not your right to see to it that other children can't be exposed to the teaching. I don't feel any of us has the right to dictate our beliefs about something to other peope's children, particularly if we're talking about scientific fact. But some refuse to accept fact and evidence.
I know conservatives who think more like I do than they do you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I heard about the appointments on other sites from different sources in addition to Joey's post; so, yes, it was of and in the news.
> 
> I do not know if the men hold positions within the Brotherhood, so I will assume you know their backgrounds and am able to state Joey's post was not true.
> 
> ...


That's what you should do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> That's what you should do.


Does that mean you do know their backgrounds, then, and that is how you knew Joey's post was false?

You said her post was not true previously, but now this post of yours makes me think otherwise as you did not oppose nor support your claim.

It goes without saying that each of us needs to understand that of which we speak. I don't know what you think other than you say Joey made an untruthful, and intentionally biased post meant to cause fury.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Does that mean you do understand their backgrounds, then, and know Joey's post was false.
> 
> You said as much, but this post now makes me think otherwise?


You should do your own digging up of facts, that's all I meant.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

momeee said:


> The discussion wasn't about all swindlers...it was about one man, who happened to be Dem.and he was held up as an example of success who might have helped his daughter-in-law financially- that is where I jumped in. (you are familiar with free speech?) Do you excuse him, forgive him, love him, because or his political affiliation - the same way you'd look to demonize all non-Dems? If you want to see a list of other thieves, and sort them by political party - have a blast. However, since you asked, why don't you do what you demand of all...post what YOU want to see that may support your view. I, for one, would like to read opinions other than your hate-filled venom.
> Hint: good luck. There was actually one generated months ago of the DC politicians - kinda interesting. Perhaps that is still around and make it easy on you.


Hate filled venom, that describes you perfectly. I said nothing hateful to you. Going after someone's child is about as low as you can get. Chelsea and her husband have done absolutely nothing wrong and they certainly have nothing to explain to the likes of you or anyone else. I have read more and educated myself about this topic and I suggest you may want to do the same. His father divorced his mother several years ago and his father has nothing. He served several years in federal prison for his crime. The father and son no longer are close but he did invite his father to the wedding. So no, they got no money from his father. If I said something to lead you to believe that I was wrong. I have found the sites you post from and they are extreme right wing biased sources. You just copy and paste them word for word. I don't know if you check to see if what you post is factual or not but since you have decided to go after an innocent third party I am assuming your agenda is to smear people and you don't care who it is and that really is a shame. It's one thing to go after a political figure but to go after their child is just wrong and you should know that.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am stating my opinions of conservatives. As far as controlling their child's education, I mean being told what will be taught and given the option of removing their child from that lesson.
> 
> As far as the abortion, I don't want to be forced to pay for it.


But abortion is legal. I don't want to pay for war, I don't want to pay for executing a murderer, I don't want to pay a corporation's share of taxes that they don't. We're all in this together, and there are many things that are distasteful to me. In fact you don't really know if abortion is distasteful to me.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I have to leave in the middle of this because I have to feed our dogs and start dinner. Responsibility calls!
Later (maybe)


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Tell me how you feel about the law of the land regarding abortion. I already know,the answer, don't I? If your religion is opposed to it and an atheist, say, wants an abortion, why should it be stopped?
> I disagree with you on the religion part of this. I don't believe my religion should dictate services to anyone else. I disagree with you about knowing what's best to teach children of a certain age, but it is your right to opt out of it--it's not your right to see to it that other children can't be exposed to the teaching. I don't feel any of us has the right to dictate our beliefs about something to other peope's children, particularly if we're talking about scientific fact. But some refuse to accept fact and evidence.
> I know conservatives who think more like I do than they do you.


alc - I believe your question was addressed to joey, but I would like to reply, also. I agree with you regarding not letting the various religions determine laws. How one chooses to practice a faith, or not, and how to apply the teaching of a faith or morality, should not be the work of the government. It should be a private thing.

I understand the frustration when tax payer monies is supporting actions that are contrary to ones faith or morals...
Separation of Church and State aside, these are complicated issues that only a staunch believer would have hard-and-fast rules about. Here, I would vote for less or no intermingling of the 'rules'.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> But abortion is legal. I don't want to pay for war, I don't want to pay for executing a murderer, I don't want to pay a corporation's share of taxes that they don't. We're all in this together, and there are many things that are distasteful to me. In fact you don't really know if abortion is distasteful to me.


America is a Nation of laws. You don't pay for war, you pay your govt for protection and security of the nation of which you are a citizen. To not support your mandated responsibility of national security, is to not want to see America be a soverign nation which is protected by its laws and citizens.

You choose by your vote, who will run your govt. If you do not want your Govt to defend your nation, you may choose to live in a nation who is more to your liking.

You must pay for law enforcement and protection following the laws of the land (executing a murderer in your words) as that is still protecting and defending the laws and security of your Nation.

No one wants to pay another's taxes, private or corporate.

No one wants to be taxed to support another's personal or religious beliefs either. Hence, why our forefathers wrote a Constitution to separate the Church from the state and what rights each citizen has.

Conservatives and others don't want to pay for another's health care, abortions (murderers in their words) cradle to grave assistance, food, housing, schooling, legal fees, etc. Those are privileges, not national security or nation building (roads, infrasture, etc.) for which taxes are collected.

Entitlements are not part of the Constitution and what taxes are paid and how they are used is the very foundation of the founding of America.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky, thank you for a good example of how to disagree with someone without what some folks around here call "nastiness" Yes, you used some negative words, but they weren't thrown out to insult, but used rationally to make a realistic description about how someone was communicating.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hate filled venom, that describes you perfectly. I said nothing hateful to you. Going after someone's child is about as low as you can get. Chelsea and her husband have done absolutely nothing wrong and they certainly have nothing to explain to the likes of you or anyone else. I have read more and educated myself about this topic and I suggest you may want to do the same. His father divorced his mother several years ago and his father has nothing. He served several years in federal prison for his crime. The father and son no longer are close but he did invite his father to the wedding. So no, they got no money from his father. If I said something to lead you to believe that I was wrong. I have found the sites you post from and they are extreme right wing biased sources. You just copy and paste them word for word. I don't know if you check to see if what you post is factual or not but since you have decided to go after an innocent third party I am assuming your agenda is to smear people and you don't care who it is and that really is a shame. It's one thing to go after a political figure but to go after their child is just wrong and you should know that.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't pay for war, you pay your govt for protection and security of the nation of which you are a citizen. To not support your mandated responsibility of national security, is to not want to see America be a soverign nation.
> 
> You choose by your vote, who will run your govt. If you do not want your Govt to defend your nation, you may choose to live in a nation who is more to your liking.
> 
> ...


These things you posted are all your opinions, as were mine. So there's no point in arguing about anything. I am free believe what I choose as are you.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't pay for war, you pay your govt for protection and security of the nation of which you are a citizen. To not support your mandated responsibility of national security, is to not want to see America be a sovereign nation.
> 
> You choose by your vote, who will run your govt. If you do not want your Govt to defend your nation, you may choose to live in a nation who is more to your liking.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nicely said. thank you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

You must pay for law enforcement and protection (executing a murderer in your words) as that is still protecting and defending the laws and security of your Nation.

How do you arrive at this statement? Law enforcement and protection are not the same as executing people.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I believe it's baloney.(Cloward Piven)


If people believe this garbage they will believe anything. Baloney is right.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Quoted from joey
> Then we have the differences in how we see the future of our country. The Liberals seem to want the government to take care of everybody, they can do no wrong They are against capitalism, as they discourage anyone of trying to do things on their own and succeeding. They have so many rules and regulations that they discourage anyone from starting new businesses. The also believe that the Constitution is an evolving document, and what it was 200 years ago is not relevant for today. It seems to be that winning is of utmost importance, cheating, fraud, or bullying or anyway to get there.
> 
> I don't want the government to take care of everybody, I want the government to help those who need it. So that's the first fallacy in your dissertation. Capitalism may not be the best system in the world, but it's our system, so we need to exist in it. I am happy when individuals succeed if it's not at the expense of others. Rules and regulations for businesses are necessary just as rules and regulations are in place for individuals. We need laws for the well-being of our society. Many professions have rules and regulations, licensure s, and fees to contend with. It isn't just business who has to comply with rules. Starting and maintaining a business is not easy, and starting and maintaining practice of a given profession isn't easy, either. I think the constitution should evolve just as our society has. There are certain things that remain the same, and there are things that have really changed. For example, we've evolved beyond a "standing militia" which, in my opinion, is not the same as having a military.
> ...


alcameron

You must have had the best teachers at home and elsewhere.
Congratulations.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> These things you posted are all your opinions, as were mine. So there's no point in arguing about anything. I am free believe what I choose as are you.


Sorry, but they are not; they are the laws and history of America.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Quoted from joey
> Then we have the differences in how we see the future of our country. The Liberals seem to want the government to take care of everybody, they can do no wrong They are against capitalism, as they discourage anyone of trying to do things on their own and succeeding. They have so many rules and regulations that they discourage anyone from starting new businesses. The also believe that the Constitution is an evolving document, and what it was 200 years ago is not relevant for today. It seems to be that winning is of utmost importance, cheating, fraud, or bullying or anyway to get there.
> 
> I don't want the government to take care of everybody, I want the government to help those who need it. So that's the first fallacy in your dissertation. Capitalism may not be the best system in the world, but it's our system, so we need to exist in it. I am happy when individuals succeed if it's not at the expense of others. Rules and regulations for businesses are necessary just as rules and regulations are in place for individuals. We need laws for the well-being of our society. Many professions have rules and regulations, licensure s, and fees to contend with. It isn't just business who has to comply with rules. Starting and maintaining a business is not easy, and starting and maintaining practice of a given profession isn't easy, either. I think the constitution should evolve just as our society has. There are certain things that remain the same, and there are things that have really changed. For example, we've evolved beyond a "standing militia" which, in my opinion, is not the same as having a military.
> ...


You covered it, Andrea. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> We won't sleep until then...................................


Don't hold your breath either, Patty. Some things never change.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> You must pay for law enforcement and protection (executing a murderer in your words) as that is still protecting and defending the laws and security of your Nation.
> 
> How do you arrive at this statement? Law enforcement and protection are not the same as executing people.


Oh, but it is! America is a nation of laws. The People (Govt) executes and enforces those laws. Courts, judges, those in positions of power within the Govt are those qualified and authorized to enforce America's laws.

All legal citizens of the USA pay and support the enforcement of America's laws.

If America's citizens decided that the punishment for breaking a particular law is execution, decided BTW by each individual State govt (not the Fed Govt), then the execution is not only legal but the responsibility of the people to carry out.

Hence, if a law is broken, after due process, enforcement is just.

Protection and enforcement of America's laws are not mutually exclusive, they must and do co-exist.

Abortion and the funding of same has nothing to do with national security but those who do illegal abortions must answer to the Nation's laws.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I agree, Cheeky.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Cheeky, thank you for a good example of how to disagree with someone without what some folks around here call "nastiness" Yes, you used some negative words, but they weren't thrown out to insult, but used rationally to make a realistic description about how someone was communicating.


I try SS, I try.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Andrea I know that you are off the line right now but do know what the peace sign means. I googled it and here is what I came up with.http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/False%20Religions/Wicca%20&%20Witchcraft/peace_sign.htm Just wondering if you had heard this before.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hate filled venom, that describes you perfectly. I said nothing hateful to you. Going after someone's child is about as low as you can get. Chelsea and her husband have done absolutely nothing wrong and they certainly have nothing to explain to the likes of you or anyone else. I have read more and educated myself about this topic and I suggest you may want to do the same. His father divorced his mother several years ago and his father has nothing. He served several years in federal prison for his crime. The father and son no longer are close but he did invite his father to the wedding. So no, they got no money from his father. If I said something to lead you to believe that I was wrong. I have found the sites you post from and they are extreme right wing biased sources. You just copy and paste them word for word. I don't know if you check to see if what you post is factual or not but since you have decided to go after an innocent third party I am assuming your agenda is to smear people and you don't care who it is and that really is a shame. It's one thing to go after a political figure but to go after their child is just wrong and you should know that.


Please, she is no longer a child. She has put herself out there on various causes, which is great. But she is an adult, so it is time for her to put her big girl pants on and take some criticism if she chooses to become a public figure and people disagree with her.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Please, she is no longer a child. She has put herself out there on various causes, which is great. But she is an adult, so it is time for her to put her big girl pants on and take some criticism if she chooses to become a public figure and people disagree with her.


IGNORE


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

As an observer, I would hazard to guess what goes on in this board is exactly what goes on in your government!

Hence no headway. It`s one side against an other going around in circles both declaring that they are right, with no give, or take. 

No wonder it`s frustrating.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, but it is! America is a nation of laws. The People (Govt) executes and enforces those laws. Courts, judges, those in positions of power within the Govt are those qualified and authorized to enforce America's laws.
> 
> All legal citizens of the USA pay and support the enforcement of America's laws.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the laws are wrong. Slavery was wrong. Segregation was wrong. Denying women and African-Americans the right to vote was wrong. Laws can and do change, and the nation usually benefits.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Looks like the truce has been broken already. sigh*. Already with the name calling, Cherf? One should practice what one preaches.


Looks like it is you name calling. You are so full of baloney, you don't even know who you are responding to. Good grief, you have called that woman so many names, even a man, you must be losing your mind.

But that is okay, maybe you just forgot, or need to take the 5th, or go to an Easter Egg roll, or what other lame excuses you are using from your out of date dem play book.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Andrea I know that you are off the line right now but do know what the peace sign means. I googled it and here is what I came up with.http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/False%20Religions/Wicca%20&%20Witchcraft/peace_sign.htm Just wondering if you had heard this before.


You ARE joking, right? There are tons of other pages on google that would make this look even more ridiculous.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Looks like it is you name calling. You are so full of baloney, you don't even know who you are responding to. Good grief, you have called that woman so many names, even a man, you must be losing your mind.
> 
> But that is okay, maybe you just forgot, or need to take the 5th, or go to an Easter Egg roll, or what other lame excuses you are using from your out of date dem play book.


IGNORE


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sometimes the laws are wrong. Slavery was wrong. Segregation was wrong. Denying women and African-Americans the right to vote was wrong. Laws can and do change, and the nation usually benefits.


Very well said, Susan! Nobody can dispute that! I think....
But I am sure someone will try.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Andrea I know that you are off the line right now but do know what the peace sign means. I googled it and here is what I came up with.http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/False%20Religions/Wicca%20&%20Witchcraft/peace_sign.htm Just wondering if you had heard this before.


Google up a junk site and come up with...well, junk. Very logical.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Who would have thought?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Very well said, Susan! Nobody can dispute that! I think....
> But I am sure someone will try.


No doubt about it!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:
 

> Sorry, but they are not; they are the laws and history of America.


No, as Andrea pointed out I believe you are wrong. You seem to believe life is as simple as it once was when this country was founded. No one then could have ever imagined the complex nation we have become made up of 50 states and so many different people from all over the world. The constitution is a wonderful document but it has changed and from time to time it may need to change again. That's why we have amendments.
What you are proposing would be the same as telling a newly married couple who live in a one bedroom apartment that they will always live in that one bedroom apartment even though down the road they would have 5 or 6 children. Wouldn't a sensible family look at the situation and say, things have changed and we will adapt to these changes? They decide for the good of their family they will move into a house with more bedrooms, an extra bath and a yard for the children to play in. They will make sure there are good schools where their children can receive a good education and so on and so forth. No matter how much we resist the world does change and we have to make adjustments to those changes and our constitution is as alive as we are and it can adjust too, hopefully in positive ways that are good for all of it's citizens.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sometimes the laws are wrong. Slavery was wrong. Segregation was wrong. Denying women and African-Americans the right to vote was wrong. Laws can and do change, and the nation usually benefits.


No one suggested differently did they? The rights denied to slaves were properly protected as a result of Lincoln's actions. Rights against treating people not as equal (segregation) were properly respected, voting rights for all women endorsed as The People seek to follow the Constitution and Bill of Rights as written.

Laws will forever evolve and change, yet the Constitution and American's RIGHTS rarely (perhaps 2 or 3 times?) changed once adopted.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No one suggested differently did they? The rights denied to slaves were properly protected as a result of Lincoln's actions. Rights against treating people not as equal (segregation) were properly respected, voting rights for all women endorsed as The People seek to follow the Constitution and Bill of Rights as written.
> 
> Laws will forever evolve and change, yet the Constitution and is RIGHTS has rarely (perhaps 3 times?) changed once adopted.


But is has changed.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Who would have thought?


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

http://history1900s.about.com/od/1950s/qt/peacesymbol.htm

Peace Symbol Created (1958): In 1958, British artist Gerald Holtom drew a circle with three lines inside, intending the design to be a symbol for the Direct Action Committee Against Nuclear War (DAC). The design incorporates a circle with the lines within it representing the simplified positions of two semaphore letters (the system of using flags to send information great distances, such as from ship to ship). The letters "N" and "D" were used to represent "nuclear disarmament." (The "N" is formed by a person holding a flag in each hand and then pointing them toward the ground at a 45 degree angle. The "D" is formed by holding one flag straight down and one straight up.)

Holtom finished his design on February 21, 1958 and the design was then first introduced to the public at a DAC march on April 4. The symbol quickly spread. In Britain, the symbol became the emblem for the Campaign for Nuclear Disarmament (CND), thus causing the design to become synonymous with nuclear disarmament. In 1960, the symbol migrated to the United States and began to be used as a symbol for the peace movement.

Think I will go with this. Really sort of interesting, how the designer came up with it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> http://history1900s.about.com/od/1950s/qt/peacesymbol.htm
> 
> Peace Symbol Created (1958): In 1958, British artist Gerald Holtom drew a circle with three lines inside, intending the design to be a symbol for the Direct Action Committee Against Nuclear War (DAC). The design incorporates a circle with the lines within it representing the simplified positions of two semaphore letters (the system of using flags to send information great distances, such as from ship to ship). The letters "N" and "D" were used to represent "nuclear disarmament." (The "N" is formed by a person holding a flag in each hand and then pointing them toward the ground at a 45 degree angle. The "D" is formed by holding one flag straight down and one straight up.)
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> IGNORE


Double IGNORE; IGNORE IGNORE


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Double IGNORE; IGNORE IGNORE


I'll be GW here. I'll take your double and raise you one!
IGNORE IGNORE IGNORE!!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'l be GW here. I'll take your double and raise you one!
> IGNORE IGNORE IGNORE!!!


Seems like the Dysfunctional Duo got the message--they're gone!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Seems like the Dysfunctional Duo got the message--they're gone!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Wonder if LL knows that her guy has blown (well, clanked) back in town. I'm sure once she hears the news she'll come dashing over, burka firmly in place. Ick.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MOMTO2 said:


> As an observer, I would hazard to guess what goes on in this board is exactly what goes on in your government!
> 
> Hence no headway. It`s one side against an other going around in circles both declaring that they are right, with no give, or take.
> 
> No wonder it`s frustrating.


MOMTO2 - You are absolutely correct. We are a reflection of what is going on in the country. I think all are frustrated that nothing is happening for the good of the country or it's people. We have two sides that see things very differently and I am not sure how things are going to get back on track again. Please bear with us and if you have any suggestions or any other observations please feel free to make them. I feel more compatible with you as a Canadian than I do with the right wing in my own country. Having said that I am sure the folks on the right will tell me to move to Canada. As much as I love and admire your beautiful country I love my country more and will ride out this turbulence and hope that sanity will once again prevail for all our sakes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You ARE joking, right? There are tons of other pages on google that would make this look even more ridiculous.


Excuse me?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....changing the rules didn't mean you were free to say anything.>>>>



joeysomma said:


> It was less than a year ago, when the rules were changed.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> http://history1900s.about.com/od/1950s/qt/peacesymbol.htm
> 
> Peace Symbol Created (1958): In 1958, British artist Gerald Holtom drew a circle with three lines inside, intending the design to be a symbol for the Direct Action Committee Against Nuclear War (DAC). The design incorporates a circle with the lines within it representing the simplified positions of two semaphore letters (the system of using flags to send information great distances, such as from ship to ship). The letters "N" and "D" were used to represent "nuclear disarmament." (The "N" is formed by a person holding a flag in each hand and then pointing them toward the ground at a 45 degree angle. The "D" is formed by holding one flag straight down and one straight up.)
> 
> ...


Thanks, SJR. I think this is the correct interpretation.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....the cut and paste gang likes to waste space. They think it makes them look smart. Wrong.>>>



BrattyPatty said:


> Try reading them! I think a link to the article is more appropriate and doesn't waste as much space.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Seems like the Dysfunctional Duo got the message--they're gone!


I hope so. They form a little cloud that blocks out the sun and makes the day so dreary.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Quoted from joey
> Then we have the differences in how we see the future of our country. The Liberals seem to want the government to take care of everybody, they can do no wrong They are against capitalism, as they discourage anyone of trying to do things on their own and succeeding. They have so many rules and regulations that they discourage anyone from starting new businesses. The also believe that the Constitution is an evolving document, and what it was 200 years ago is not relevant for today. It seems to be that winning is of utmost importance, cheating, fraud, or bullying or anyway to get there.
> 
> I don't want the government to take care of everybody, I want the government to help those who need it. So that's the first fallacy in your dissertation. Capitalism may not be the best system in the world, but it's our system, so we need to exist in it. I am happy when individuals succeed if it's not at the expense of others. Rules and regulations for businesses are necessary just as rules and regulations are in place for individuals. We need laws for the well-being of our society. Many professions have rules and regulations, licensure s, and fees to contend with. It isn't just business who has to comply with rules. Starting and maintaining a business is not easy, and starting and maintaining practice of a given profession isn't easy, either. I think the constitution should evolve just as our society has. There are certain things that remain the same, and there are things that have really changed. For example, we've evolved beyond a "standing militia" which, in my opinion, is not the same as having a military.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, but it is! America is a nation of laws. The People (Govt) executes and enforces those laws. Courts, judges, those in positions of power within the Govt are those qualified and authorized to enforce America's laws.
> 
> All legal citizens of the USA pay and support the enforcement of America's laws.
> 
> ...


The law of the land doesn't execute people. It varies from state to state. And it is not a law that we MUST execute people.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...I have an opinion, but I'll just think it. Any mind-readers out there?>>>



alcameron said:


> Guess why, Rocky.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> America is a Nation of laws. You don't pay for war, you pay your govt for protection and security of the nation of which you are a citizen. To not support your mandated responsibility of national security, is to not want to see America be a soverign nation which is protected by its laws and citizens.
> 
> You choose by your vote, who will run your govt. If you do not want your Govt to defend your nation, you may choose to live in a nation who is more to your liking.
> 
> ...


Excuse me, but I do pay taxes and my taxes are being spent on war. I would suggest (politely) that some of your statements are not statements of fact but your opinion. They should be written as such.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....you harp on him if you bring it up in several emails when no one agrees with you. >>>



momeee said:


> Perhaps you misunderstand me. I do not harp on him...this was the 1st I heard of him, then an email. Confession is private, something I do not want to know about. I do not believe it is my job to forgive or otherwise have any concern about him. I will repeat..I was only commenting on the post about the purchase of a very expensive condo when the background came up...someone felt he had done his time. I commented on the victims- the only ones I care about - he and his family can well take care of themselves. I didn't care enough to look to find whether he had been ordered to reimburse his victims...we all know that because the court orders it, without monitoring, often it doesn't happen. I hope his victims are made whole.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Kanga....please save yourself. Shhhhh.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The law of the land doesn't execute people. It varies from state to state. And it is not a law that we MUST execute people.


And, frankly, if there was I would break it. I don't believe in the death penalty and have been excused twice from the jury box because of this. Murder is murder, and two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

CB this is a peace sign and nothing more


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<<whispering....more HARP music. Shhhhh.>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> I heard about the appointments on other sites from different sources in addition to Joey's post; so, yes, it was of and in the news.
> 
> I do not know if the men hold positions within the Brotherhood, so I will assume you know their backgrounds and am able to state Joey's post was not true.
> 
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Looks like it is you name calling. You are so full of baloney, you don't even know who you are responding to. Good grief, you have called that woman so many names, even a man, you must be losing your mind.
> 
> But that is okay, maybe you just forgot, or need to take the 5th, or go to an Easter Egg roll, or what other lame excuses you are using from your out of date dem play book.


Please get a grip on yourself.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....We won't be able to sleep with all this HARP music.>>>



BrattyPatty said:


> We won't sleep until then...................................


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> And, frankly, if there was I would break it. I don't believe in the death penalty and have been excused twice from the jury box because of this. Murder is murder, and two wrongs don't make a right.


And they never did. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Harp music.



joeysomma said:


> If he was ordered to pay restitution, it is up to the individual to follow up to get paid. If he doesn't voluntarily pay the restitution, the individual has to start another court action to receive the money.
> 
> When my daughter won a small lawsuit, she had to get a court order to garnish the debtors wages. Instead of paying her the approx. $70 owed, she paid $185


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

AGGGGH! I can't even whisper with all this HARP music.>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> Does that mean you do know their backgrounds, then, and that is how you knew Joey's post was false?
> 
> You said her post was not true previously, but now this post of yours makes me think otherwise as you did not oppose nor support your claim.
> 
> It goes without saying that each of us needs to understand that of which we speak. I don't know what you think other than you say Joey made an untruthful, and intentionally biased post meant to cause fury.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Mommy has no shame, obviously.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> CB this is a peace sign and nothing more


Andrea, are you really a witch or something? Should I be scared of you and run away? Please don't turn me into a frog a toad would be OK though. Yours truly, Cheeky :shock:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Please get a grip on yourself.


Probably not possible anymore...maybe a straight jacket would assist her in the process.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....the cut and paste gang likes to waste space. They think it makes them look smart. Wrong.>>>


It definitely doesn't...especially when it becomes obvious that they themselves haven't read the stuff they're plastering around.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought I was being so diplomatic putting up a peace sign. Little did I know!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...she's serious. I'm overwhelmed.>>>



BrattyPatty said:


> You ARE joking, right? There are tons of other pages on google that would make this look even more ridiculous.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I thought I was being so diplomatic putting up a peace sign. Little did I know!


Face it, girl--the righties have dragged us with them into the rabbit hole.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wonderful analogy. Nice try.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> No, as Andrea pointed out I believe you are wrong. You seem to believe life is as simple as it once was when this country was founded. No one then could have ever imagined the complex nation we have become made up of 50 states and so many different people from all over the world. The constitution is a wonderful document but it has changed and from time to time it may need to change again. That's why we have amendments.
> What you are proposing would be the same as telling a newly married couple who live in a one bedroom apartment that they will always live in that one bedroom apartment even though down the road they would have 5 or 6 children. Wouldn't a sensible family look at the situation and say, things have changed and we will adapt to these changes? They decide for the good of their family they will move into a house with more bedrooms, an extra bath and a yard for the children to play in. They will make sure there are good schools where their children can receive a good education and so on and so forth. No matter how much we resist the world does change and we have to make adjustments to those changes and our constitution is as alive as we are and it can adjust too, hopefully in positive ways that are good for all of it's citizens.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear CB, She's trying to tell you as nicely as possible that your link about the peace sign is malarkey.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Excuse me?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...that's what witches do.>>>



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I hope so. They form a little cloud that blocks out the sun and makes the day so dreary.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Got this off Country Bumpkin's site:

The "El Diablo" hand sign often is con-fused with the deaf hand signal of the phrase, "I love you." While at first this appears an odd resemblance, we register an "ahh, I get it!" emotion when we discover that the person who invented, or created, the hand sign system for the deaf, Helen Keller, was herself an occultist and Theosophist. Did Keller purposely design the deaf's "I love you" sign to be such a remarkable imitation of the classic sign of Satan? Was Keller saying, basically, "I love you, Devil?"

Someone tell me that I'm misinterpreting this PLEASE!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

omg...I quit before I got to this. PS. Is the 24 hour contest still on?



susanmos2000 said:


> Got this off Country Bumpkin's site:
> 
> The "El Diablo" hand sign often is con-fused with the deaf hand signal of the phrase, "I love you." While at first this appears an odd resemblance, we register an "ahh, I get it!" emotion when we discover that the person who invented, or created, the hand sign system for the deaf, Helen Keller, was herself an occultist and Theosophist. Did Keller purposely design the deaf's "I love you" sign to be such a remarkable imitation of the classic sign of Satan? Was Keller saying, basically, "I love you, Devil?"
> 
> Someone tell me that I'm misinterpreting this PLEASE!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> omg...I quit before I got to this. PS. Is the 24 hour contest still on?


Guess so. From Saturday to Sunday morning? Let me count mine.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

43!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> 43!


this makes 45for me.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If that is what you choose to believe. I believe it is a broken cross, a sign of Satan.


I'm sure you do--might be a good idea for your guardian to install some Parental Controls on your computer. Unrestricted access just isn't working out for you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> If that is what you choose to believe. I believe it is a broken cross, a sign of Satan.


alcameron

your Avatar is making a real impact. I like its strong presence.
Peace be with us all.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> 
> your Avatar is making a real impact. I like its strong presence.
> Peace be with us all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> The law of the land doesn't execute people. It varies from state to state. And it is not a law that we MUST execute people.


How wrong you are. I've already said prior that each state decides how their state handles a death sentence. Each states' people passes the law that IS followed for that state.

Jodi Arias is the perfect example. She has been found guilt, the punishment trial in that state also determines if she is put to death or will serve a living death sentence.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If that is what you choose to believe. I believe it is a broken cross, a sign of Satan.


The majority of people view this as a peace sign and nothing else. If you choose to give it evil attributes, that's on you. I'm sorry that you look for so much evil in the world.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How wrong you are. I've already said prior that each state decides how their state handles a death sentence. Each states people passes the law that IS followed for that state.


Back to give your buzz saw another workout? Let me run and get my ear plugs.....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I guess all of those peace mongering hippies and soldiers were all Satan worshipers. I wonder how many of our men in uniform were looking up toward the sky when praying wearing that peace symbol during the Viet Nam war.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Excuse me, but I do pay taxes and my taxes are being spent on war. I would suggest (politely) that some of your statements are not statements of fact but your opinion. They should be written as such.


Pardon - I'm sorry you don't understand what I posted. Your taxes are being spent by the choice of the people to support, enforce and defend your country, for roads, bridges, etc. and now for abortions, entitlements to those not deserving, health care and housing for those refusing to work or provide for themselves, benefits, care, housing for illegal immigrants, protection of criminals, all sorts of things.

As you told me previously, I'm free to post as I choose, and I'm not obliged to accept your claim that my facts, which can be proved, are my opinion. They are not; they are facts.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The majority of people view this as a peace sign and nothing else. If you choose to give it evil attributes, that's on you. I'm sorry that you look for so much evil in the world.


It is sad--and frightening. Most historians now believe that the Salem Witch Trials came about because people became convinced that the Devil was lurking in every nook and cranny.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> And, frankly, if there was I would break it. I don't believe in the death penalty and have been excused twice from the jury box because of this. Murder is murder, and two wrongs don't make a right.


So I gather you are against all abortions, correct?

"Murder is murder." I'd agree.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Satan is the ruler of this world.


I don't choose to believe this. I try to look for the good in people and in the world.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your taxes are being spent by the choice of the people to support, enforce and defend your country, for roads, bridges, etc. and now for abortions, entitlements to those not deserving, health care and housing for those refusing to work or provide for themselves, benefits, care, housing for illegal immigrants, protection of criminals, all sorts of things.


Brum-brum-brum-brum-rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Satan is the ruler of this world.


Better not let God hear that. I'm sure he thinks much differently.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Better not let God hear that. I'm sure he thinks much differently.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He knows. He knows everything.


I think she was joking.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> It is sad--and frightening. Most historians now believe that the Salem Witch Trials came about because people became convinced that the Devil was lurking in every nook and cranny.


It seems you don't follow history very well. It is known, with historical record, the Salem Witch Trials came about from children's play - period.

Adults, acting without a backbone allowed accusations, trials, ridiculous punishments and even death against those they didn't like until people of character took a stand to stop the horrible nonsense and hate.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am not joking.


No, I meant Btatty was joking. Sorry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Joeys I agree satan is the prince and the power of the air. Ephesians 2:2http://holdfast2allthings.tripod.com/id37.html


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It seems you don't follow history very well. It is known, with historical record, the Salem Witch Trials came about from children's play - period.
> 
> Adults, acting without a backbone allowed accusations, trials, ridiculous punishments and even death against those they didn't like until people of character took a stand to stop the horrible nonsense and hate.


She says looking down her nose at you.......


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It seems you don't follow history very well. It is known, with historical record, the Salem Witch Trials came about from children's play - period.
> 
> Adults, acting without a backbone allowed accusations, trials, ridiculous punishments and even death against those they didn't like until people of character took a stand to stop the horrible nonsense and hate.


I didn't know that! Where can I read about the children's play?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Better not let God hear that. I'm sure he thinks much differently.


God knows he (satan) is the prince and power of the air.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She says looking down her nose at you.......


That's OK. Arrogance is her sin.
Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the earth.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It seems you don't follow history very well. It is known, with historical record, the Salem Witch Trials came about from children's play - period.
> 
> Adults, acting without a backbone allowed accusations, trials, ridiculous punishments and even death against those they didn't like until people of character took a stand to stop the horrible nonsense and hate.


Wrong, TM. In the period directly before the witch trials the Massachusetts' Bay Colony had no proper charter, leading to widespread anxiety and unrest among the people. In addition, many Puritans believed that the Devil was making a frantic effort to gain recruits as he prepared for a final battle in his last place of refuge, the New World. Tituba, the children, and their dabbling in the occult were just the spark that lit the fuse.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It seems you don't follow history very well. It is known, with historical record, the Salem Witch Trials came about from children's play - period.
> 
> Adults, acting without a backbone allowed accusations, trials, ridiculous punishments and even death against those they didn't like until people of character took a stand to stop the horrible nonsense and hate.


I would accept this to be more factual on the Salem witch trials.
They have a more believeable reason than "child's play". Period.

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/brief-salem.html?c=y&page=2


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I didn't know that! Where can I read about the children's play?


Any accurate accounts written tell the true story. Or better yet, go and visit in person and research in Salem, Mass.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Wrong, TM. In the period directly precluding the witch trials the Massachusetts' Bay Colony had no proper charter, leading to widespread anxiety and unrest among the people. In addition, many Puritans believed that the Devil was making a frantic effort to gain recruits as he prepared for a final battle in his last place of refuge, the New World. Tituba, the children, and their dabbling in the occult were just the spark that lit the fuse.


How about Anton Lavey? Know anything about him?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Any accurate accounts written tell the true story. Or better yet, go and visit in person and research in Salem, Mass.


I have done a cursory review of what came up on Google but I haven't found any reference to "children's play" yet. Surely there must be something I can read without going to Salem!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Read the link I posted al.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> That's OK. Arrogance is her sin.
> Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the earth.


What is wrong with telling you the truth and providing the facts?

Have you ever read or researched anything about the Salem Witch Trials?

Its easy to follow the story and learn the facts.

Nothing arrogant about telling the truth.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is wrong with telling you the truth and providing the facts?
> 
> Have you ever read or researched anything about the Salem Witch Trials?
> 
> ...


So where can I read the truth? You can't be the arbiter of whether your own statements are accepted as fact.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have done a cursory review of what came up on Google but I haven't found any reference to "children's play" yet. Surely there must be something I can read without going to Salem!!


Think that's a reference to some dabbling in the occult that Tituba (a slave) indulged in with a few girls from the village. It seems fairly certain that this did occur, but again most historians believe that this was just the spark that set the whole thing off.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How about Anton Lavey? Know anything about him?


A quick Wikipedia scan tells me he's a satanist who drew from the philosophies of Ayn Rand, for one. 
Oh, dear. Isn't Ayn big with Paul Ryan?
Enough for tonight. I have to knit.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Think that's a reference to some dabbling in the occult that Tituba (a slave) indulged in with a few girls from the village. It seems fairly certain that this did occur, but again most historians believe that this was just the spark that set the whole thing off.


According to Smithsonian Mag the children were affected by a fungus named ergot that caused these girls to go through these spasms, and vomiting and hallucinations. Ergot grew within rye which was a staple in their diet. The swampy area of Salem was the perfect climate for this fungus to grow.

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/brief-salem.html?c=y&page=2


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> According to Smithsonian Mag the children were affected by a fungus named ergot that caused these girls to go through these spasms, and vomiting and hallucinations. Ergot grew within rye which was a staple in their diet. The swampy area of Salem was the perfect climate for this fungus to grow.
> 
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/brief-salem.html?c=y&page=2


Thank you. I had read the same thing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> A quick Wikipedia scan tells me he's a satanist who drew from the philosophies of Ayn Rand, for one.
> Oh, dear. Isn't Ayn big with Paul Ryan?
> Enough for tonight. I have to knit.


Good night, OLd Nick! Have fun


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have you ever read or researched anything about the Salem Witch Trials?


Have you? I find it hard to believe, else you wouldn't hold such a simplistic view.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> According to Smithsonian Mag the children were affected by a fungus named ergot that caused these girls to go through these spasms, and vomiting and hallucinations. Ergot grew within rye which was a staple in their diet. The swampy area of Salem was the perfect climate for this fungus to grow.
> 
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/brief-salem.html?c=y&page=2


Kind of sounds like the Muslim witch hunt being conducted here in the US. Only they know better than to ingest ergot.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a youtube on Anton Lavey.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> So where can I read the truth? You can't be the arbiter of whether your own statements are accepted as fact.


So you personally know nothing about the Salem Witch Trials, yet, you call me arrogant.

Well, I've read the historical and factual accounts, have, in fact, been to Salem to learn more on multiple visits and spoke nothing but the truth to you.

Perhaps you should first read the fictional tale "The Scarlett Letter" by N. Hawthorne and then tackle the accounts of the actual Salem trials.

Why am I not surprised that several jump in to tell me all they know of this subject, which is nothing, or what they learned by goggling it five minutes ago.

What kind of education is that?

BTW: meekness is strength under control and

"Through presumption comes nothing but strife, But with those who receive counsel is wisdom."

Proverbs 14:8


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So you personally know nothing about the Salem Witch Trials, yet, you call me arrogant.
> 
> Well, I've read the historical and factual accounts, have, in fact, been to Salem to learn more and spoke nothing but the truth to you.
> 
> ...


Better get the oil can out, Susan.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Better get the oil can out, Susan.


Righto, Patty. The Tin Man must have run completely dry during his time away--the rusties now seem to be eating into his brain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is the video of him using the sign of the devil that cheeky made fun of. He is the author of the Satanic bible.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sZcUsrbvfI


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hey sus, I am going to sign out. Have more gardening to do early in the AM. Have a good night!
Bazinga!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

*YAWN* CB, your posts have finished me off--time for beddy-bye. Ciao.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Susan either you serve God or you serve the devil . Go run from my posts but you can't hide from God. So to the others that had to run. Must have gotten to close for comfort.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Susan either you serve God or you serve the devil . Go run from my posts but you can't hide from God. So to the others that had to run. Must have gotten to close for comfort.


Agreed, so they claim we are arrogant and they resort to name-calling and childish antics just as was done in Salem. I choose to not bother sharing the truth about any topic with those with closed minds, hearts and ears.

I wonder if they know anything about the people or the places or traveled to the locations or met the people in the avatars they choose; probably not. Sigh ....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is an interesting story on Black Sabbath singer Jeff Fenholt. I have seen him with my family in person.http://www.yesheis.com/en-in/v/ex-black-sabbath-singe


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I have done a cursory review of what came up on Google but I haven't found any reference to "children's play" yet. Surely there must be something I can read without going to Salem!!


The Salem Witch Museum is dedicated to being the voice of the innocent victims of the Salem witch trials of 1692. We give personality to the names that you will hear during your stop at Salem's most visited museum.

She afflicts me! 
She comes to me at night and torments me! 
She's a witch!

Words such as these struck terror into the hearts of Salem townspeople in the early spring of 1692 as hysterical young girls called out names.

By summer, hundreds had been accused and imprisoned - defenseless against accusations of witchcraft in a society driven by superstition and fear. The court, formed to try the victims, acted quickly. Bridget Bishop was tried on June 2 and hanged on June 10 thereby setting the precedent for a summer of executions.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jeff fenholt song hosanna.http://www.yesheis.com/en-in/v/ex-black-sabbath-sing


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is wrong with telling you the truth and providing the facts?
> 
> Have you ever read or researched anything about the Salem Witch Trials?
> 
> ...


If you give me something factual to read about children's play and the witch trials I will read it. I did a cursory search and nothing that came up talked about children's play. You may be correct, but I found nothing. Why should I accept your facts if you can't give me a source? Yes, you come across as arrogant. I am willing to learn something new of value.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agreed, so they claim we are arrogant and they resort to name-calling and childish antics just as was done in Salem. I choose to not bother sharing the truth about any topic with those with closed minds, hearts and ears.
> 
> I wonder if they know anything about the people or the places or traveled to the locations or met the people in the avatars they choose; probably not. Sigh ....


I have not called anyone any names. If you're only providing your version of the truth accepting it would be stupid. You are acting as though you are the only one with knowledge and truth. That is unbridled arrogance.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm cross eyed. I have 69 for you & 71 for me. Bazinga.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> If you give me something factual to read about children's play and the witch trials I will read it. I did a cursory search and nothing that came up talked about children's play. You may be correct, but I found nothing. Why should I accept your facts if you can't give me a source? Yes, you come across as arrogant. I am willing to learn something new of value.


Sorry, your past treatment of me was disrespectful, insulting and hateful and you refuse to listen with an open heart. You claim I'm arrogant yet you nothing nothing of the very subject you discussed.

Why should I assist you in any way only to be demeaned and insulted yet again. You're better served by finding the facts, books, reference manuals, sources, people to get to the truth as you ignore or dismiss all those I've provided anyway. I tried.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sorry, your past treatment of me was disrespectful and hateful and you refuse to listen with an open heart. You claim I'm arrogant yet you nothing nothing of the very subject you discussed.
> 
> Why should I assist you in any way only to be demeaned and insulted yet again. You're better served by find the facts, books, reference manuals, sources, people to get to the truth as you ignore or dismiss all those I've provided anyway. I tried.


I did not discuss the Salem Witchcraft Trials, I asked questions that you were unable to answer to my satisfaction. I admitted that I did a search and what I saw after glancing through some information had nothing about "children's play." You say things that you want people to accept as fact as though nobody should question what you say. That's how your manner of writing comes across, and to me, it's arrogance. I have been trying today to avoid any "zingers" or nastiness. Even my peace symbol, which to most people means just that, was interpreted as satanic. I tried, too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I didn't think you knew it as anything other than a peace sign but just wondered if you knew about how it came about. Then everyone came down on me. It is a demonic sign meaning but not many know the truth meaning of it. I just thought you may need to know what it meant.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agreed, so they claim we are arrogant and they resort to name-calling and childish antics just as was done in Salem. I choose to not bother sharing the truth about any topic with those with closed minds, hearts and ears.
> 
> I wonder if they know anything about the people or the places or traveled to the locations or met the people in the avatars they choose; probably not. Sigh ....


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> :thumbup:


We must be careful Momeee, or we'll be accused, tried, and convicted in days before "they" even know anything or Goggle the topic at hand.

"A" stood for something other than arrogance don't ya know. :shock:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We must be careful Momeee, or we'll be accused, tried, and convicted in days before "they" even know anything or Goggle the topic at hand.
> 
> "A" stood for something other than arrogance don't ya know. :shock:


@knittingpresents: This evening's postings have been stupifying...However, they engender fodder for much lively discussion when I share them (now , over 1200 pages of unchanging vitriol) with a woman's group which meets to discuss social, political, educational, legal, and other pertinent issues of the times. It is a wonderfully diversified group of women of all ages, backgrounds, education, etc., including a women from the legal profession, physicians - medical and psychological areas, numerous educators, mothers, grandmothers, day-care workers, entry-level employees and unemployed ladies. Everyone brings something to the table so we all experience a well-rounded picture of our local area's problems. All have varied interests but the goal and concern is how to improve and support the position of women in general, whether working or home-makers, given the economic and political climate in our state. Needless to say, the opinion of the group is that there are a number of truly mentally ill contributors and that healthy folks would be well served to leave them to their own devices...there will never be a consensus of opinion as they are not on KP to learn or discuss, but to incite and feed their need to assert superiority - in a way that they could not do in polite society. A few, jokingly suggested that these postings be compiled into a book... Well, I leave you tonight, with blessings, and wishes for peace. I doubt if you'll find it here. But you'll likely find more of my cut and paste...scroll past if it suits you. I will continue to enjoy reading your exchanges, I hope.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We must be careful Momeee, or we'll be accused, tried, and convicted in days before "they" even know anything or Goggle the topic at hand.
> 
> "A" stood for something other than arrogance don't ya know. :shock:


Such a condescending person you are. Do you really think that none of us are educated or well travelled?
Also you are acting in such a way that you have slammed us for. Go on doing it, since nobody is online to refute your very unknowledgeable puffed up posts
I have been to Cairo, Turkey, Bosnia, Czech Republic, all over Europe, Japan, Canada, Mexico, Buenos Aires, and once to South Africa. And I did learn about the people of each country. So what's your problem? I am sure the other ladies have an interesting passport like mine. 
Don't assume, because it really does make an ass out of you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...Is it worth trying so hard? No. I wouldn't bother. >>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> Sorry, your past treatment of me was disrespectful, insulting and hateful and you refuse to listen with an open heart. You claim I'm arrogant yet you nothing nothing of the very subject you discussed.
> 
> Why should I assist you in any way only to be demeaned and insulted yet again. You're better served by finding the facts, books, reference manuals, sources, people to get to the truth as you ignore or dismiss all those I've provided anyway. I tried.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering. It's not true.>>>



Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't think you knew it as anything other than a peace sign but just wondered if you knew about how it came about. Then everyone came down on me. It is a demonic sign meaning but not many know the truth meaning of it. I just thought you may need to know what it meant.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh the immature lefties were out in full force.

Did you notice that they appear to be a group of mindless robots? Too bad they are not smart enough to come up with their own avatars. pathetic like lemmings

An example of what we are in for with Obamacare. That poor 11 year old child will die because she needs a lung transplant. When the policy of age was put in, the technology could not use a lobe of a lung, and had to do a whole lung transplant, which would be too big for a child. But with new technology all she needs is a lobe to live. But will the bureaucracy or health czars in Washington acknowledge: we have the technology, we can try to make her better, we can try to save her life. Guess Obama doesn't care about this child, like he did Trayvon (sp) Martin. One is dead, and she will be soon. Maybe he will care when she is dead and go to the funeral for a photo op.

If Washington bureaucrats will let a child die over a regulation, just think how our seniors will treated when the death panels are in full force.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Perhaps he has confessed his sins, especially on Yom Kippur, and G-d, has forgiven him. Since G-d ha forgiven him, why shouldn't we? If Catholics can confess their sins and be forgiven, and Born Again Christians can accept Jesus and have their sins forgiven, why can't a Jew confess his sins and be forgiven? Why are you harping on just him?

rocky1991


alcameron said:


> Guess why, Rocky.


You took the words right out of my mouth, Andrea!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> http://history1900s.about.com/od/1950s/qt/peacesymbol.htm
> 
> Peace Symbol Created (1958): In 1958, British artist Gerald Holtom drew a circle with three lines inside, intending the design to be a symbol for the Direct Action Committee Against Nuclear War (DAC). The design incorporates a circle with the lines within it representing the simplified positions of two semaphore letters (the system of using flags to send information great distances, such as from ship to ship). The letters "N" and "D" were used to represent "nuclear disarmament." (The "N" is formed by a person holding a flag in each hand and then pointing them toward the ground at a 45 degree angle. The "D" is formed by holding one flag straight down and one straight up.)
> 
> ...


So will I, as this makes SENSE!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> @knittingpresents: Needless to say, the opinion of the group is that there are a number of truly mentally ill contributors and that healthy folks would be well served to leave them to their own devices...there will never be a consensus of opinion as they are not on KP to learn or discuss, but to incite and feed their need to assert superiority - in a way that they could not do in polite society.


 :shock: Yes, I'd be in agreement with your excellent group! You're so fortunate to have such a diverse group with proper debating and intellectual skills to share experiences and beliefs.

I have a large group of friends with whom I can share and discuss likewise. Mostly, men, though, I'd have to add. Yet, within my church I have so many strong women with which to meet, life is good!

Funny you said how those on KP can asset their superiority as when they try to do so, they always fall defeated and look foolish as they cannot justify or back-up any claim. It just one-liners, no discussion, no reasoning or knowledge about which they "try" to make a point. Then, immediate retreat from the topic, and an insult or calling-out without sharing or learning a thing! Why bother? You are correct and it is how I shall continue to enjoy KP by only responding to those who can share as you have done.



> Well, I leave you tonight, with blessings, and wishes for peace. I doubt if you'll find it here.


Well, I did find a 'recognized by the majority', "Peace Sign," as we've been told. :-o



> I will continue to enjoy reading your exchanges, I hope.


I'll do my best to engage you (and hope you'll enjoy our exchanges), and please do likewise with me. We can be virtual friends and me a part of your great group!

Just don't include me in the mentally-ill list of contributors to your book! :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Momeee, I just noticed you post your location as MA and VT. 

So, you are probably well informed about the trials that took place in Salem, MA. What a horrifying result of antics and accusations without merit.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Momeee, I just noticed you post your location as MA and VT.
> 
> So, you are proably well informed about the trials that took place in Salem, MA. What a horrifying result of antics and accusations without merit.


What do you expect? They choose to ignore how the Obama Administration is willing to let a child die because of regulations, yet bring up something that happened over 300 years ago?

With their current way of thinking, I bet the judges in their minds were pre-Republicans, and knew that their future generations would vote for Bush.

Pathetic to think where their priorities are and what they choose to fester over


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Oh the immature lefties were out in full force.
> 
> Did you notice that they appear to be a group of mindless robots? Too bad they are not smart enough to come up with their own avatars. pathetic like lemmings
> 
> ...


I agree. Why won't the President speak to this technical rule and usher in a change? Doing so will serve the American people, right a wrong, and serve to gain approval for himself when we sorely needs some during his scandalous time.

Regardless, the law is flawed, and the legislature needs to correct it. Holder and Seibilus are both quite busy, so probably no help coming from them either in time to make a difference.

BTW: I like your new(?) avatar. I don't remember this one when I was hear before. The coffee cozy ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> What do you expect? They choose to ignore how the Obama Administration is willing to let a child die because of regulations, yet bring up something that happened over 300 years ago?


Ya, know, I'm going to have to read back and see how the trials even came up. Why did someone bring up something they knew so little about.

Going back, now, since you've made me curious ......


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you for noticing my new avatar. This is because I love both YarnAndCoffee and this cute little coffee cup has both.

I also am becoming interested in old Grace Kelly movies. Don't know why, probably because there are only reruns on TV, but she had such classic beauty and an interesting life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a youtube on Anton Lavey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If you give me something factual to read about children's play and the witch trials I will read it. I did a cursory search and nothing that came up talked about children's play. You may be correct, but I found nothing. Why should I accept your facts if you can't give me a source? Yes, you come across as arrogant. I am willing to learn something new of value.


Actually Al, it's a fairly simple matter to understand the mindset of those who drove the Witch Trials--just take a gander at certain member of this thread. The similarities between the ultra right and the likes of Cotton Mather (a Puritan minister who played an extremely influential role in the proceedings) are uncanny: arrogance, deeply-rooted bigotry, pessimism about the inherent goodness of man, strong belief that the End Times are at hand, an eagerness to condemn those who disagree as being pawns of the Devil, and a breathtaking ignorance that stretches as wide and deep as the Grand Canyon.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> @knittingpresents: Needless to say, the opinion of the group is that there are a number of truly mentally ill contributors and that healthy folks would be well served to leave them to their own devices...there will never be a consensus of opinion as they are not on KP to learn or discuss, but to incite and feed their need to assert superiority - in a way that they could not do in polite society.


Looks like KPG's overly elaborate and tooth-jarring syntax is rubbing off on some folks. Battle of the dueling buzz saws?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't think you knew it as anything other than a peace sign but just wondered if you knew about how it came about. Then everyone came down on me. It is a demonic sign meaning but not many know the truth meaning of it. I just thought you may need to know what it meant.


Country Bumpkin

Try to accept what the sign means to people and that is Peace. 
Just as we see the thorns carrying roses and not roses having thorns. Your Bible studies should have a positive influence on your thinking.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkin
> 
> Try to accept what the sign means to people and that is Peace.
> Just as we see the thorns carrying roses and not roses having thorns. Your Bible studies should have a positive influence on your thinking.


Maybe it's a question of which Bible you use. Their stated belief that Satan rules the world smacks of Anton Lavey's teachings. I'm sure he's be pleased to hear that some self-proclaimed Christians have decided among themselves that the Prince of Darkness has indeed triumphed.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually Al, it's a fairly simple matter to understand the mindset of those who drove the Witch Trials--just take a gander at certain member of this thread. The similarities between the ultra right and the likes of Cotton Mather (a Puritan minister who played an extremely influential role in the proceedings) are uncanny: arrogance, deeply-rooted bigotry, pessimism about the inherent goodness of man, strong belief that the End Times are at hand, an eagerness to condemn those who disagree as being pawns of the Devil, and a breathtaking ignorance that stretches as wide and deep as the Grand Canyon.


Hilarious, I knew that the progressives would blame the Witch trials on Republicans and are probably doing research to prove that Bush is related to them.

But I disagree, I find the progressives extremely arrogant (taking the 5th, sleeping while American's are being murdered to raise money, Easter Egg Hunt references,....) bigots (attack anyone that won't go to their dark points of view, always bringing up race when they have nothing else to say, denigrate Christians that do not believe as they do....) and do not believe in American Exceptionalism.

But then again they will do anything to deflect away from the IRS scandal today. Even the Cincinnati IRS employees report that they are being thrown under the Obamabus.

Off to practice line dancing to get ready for Anaheim...........oh that's right I can't afford to go because I don't work for the IRS. Maybe I should work on producing a Star Trek video. Oh wait, I don't have the $50,000 dollars from the IRS to produce it. Rats


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

@knitpresentgifts
Yes, I've visited the Salem Witch House numerous times , but not recently. Back in 'the day', we studied it in a very cursory manner, and it wasn't presented in a very interesting manner. It was not given the importance that it perhaps deserved, much as the study of the atrocities done to the Native Americans received a simplistic,one-sided story.
There are many wonderful historic sites to be seen in NE, and I never felt that our educational system did them justice.
Have you ever visited NE?

I pray for our mid-western neighbors who are experiencing such terrible storms. How do they go on...and have the fortitude to keep rebuilding?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hilarious, I knew that the progressives would blame the Witch trials on Republicans and are probably doing research to prove that Bush is related to them.
> 
> But I disagree, I find the progressives extremely arrogant (taking the 5th, sleeping while American's are being murdered to raise money, Easter Egg Hunt references,....) bigots (attack anyone that won't go to their dark points of view, always bringing up race when they have nothing else to say, denigrate Christians that do not believe as they do....) and do not believe in American Exceptionalism.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


May be you could ask the government for money to start your new company" The end of the line " then go for bankruptcy.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Frankly Offknit, there's a deep strain of pessimism and hopelessness running through the ultra conservatives that I've noticed and commented before. Bad enough to believe, as you folks do, that one President can lay waste and utterly destroy a nation that has managed to triumph over monsters like Hitler and Mussolini. But for a self-professed Christian to declare that Satan rules the world makes it obvious that some folks have turned their backs on The Word. Guess in their minds His Sacrifice was in vain, after all.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hilarious, I knew that the progressives would blame the Witch trials on Republicans and are probably doing research to prove that Bush is related to them.
> 
> But I disagree, I find the progressives extremely arrogant (taking the 5th, sleeping while American's are being murdered to raise money, Easter Egg Hunt references,....) bigots (attack anyone that won't go to their dark points of view, always bringing up race when they have nothing else to say, denigrate Christians that do not believe as they do....) and do not
> 
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Disclaimer
This sign means nothing but peace


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't think you knew it as anything other than a peace sign but just wondered if you knew about how it came about. Then everyone came down on me. It is a demonic sign meaning but not many know the truth meaning of it. I just thought you may need to know what it meant.


CB, I'm not trying to bash you or be mean, but you are misinformed about the history of the peace sign. It was originally designed for use by the British nuclear disarmament movement. It combines the semiphore signs for "N" and "D", superimposed over each other and chosen to represent the words "Nuclear" and "Disarmamen".

As for the idea that it is a demonic sign, Wikipedia says this "In an attempt to discredit the burgeoning anti-war movement, the John Birch Society published an attack on the peace symbol in its June 1970 issue of American Opinion", calling the symbol "a manifestation of a witch's foot or crow's foot", supposedly icons of the devil in the Middle Ages. A national Republican newsletter was reported to have "noted an ominous similarity to a symbol used by the Nazis in World War II."

If you would like to know more about the history of the peace sign, you can go to Wikipedia and search for "peace sign". The article there goes into great detail, but is way too long to quote in its entirety here.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually Al, it's a fairly simple matter to understand the mindset of those who drove the Witch Trials--just take a gander at certain member of this thread. The similarities between the ultra right and the likes of Cotton Mather (a Puritan minister who played an extremely influential role in the proceedings) are uncanny: arrogance, deeply-rooted bigotry, pessimism about the inherent goodness of man, strong belief that the End Times are at hand, an eagerness to condemn those who disagree as being pawns of the Devil, and a breathtaking ignorance that stretches as wide and deep as the Grand Canyon.


This is an excellent parallel between then and now. We've already been through McCarthyism and now 60 years later we're witnessing a similar wave.
Sickening!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> CB, I'm not trying to bash you or be mean, but you are misinformed about the history of the peace sign. It was originally designed for use by the British nuclear disarmament movement. It combines the semiphore signs for "N" and "D", superimposed over each other and chosen to represent the words "Nuclear" and "Disarmamen".
> 
> As for the idea that it is a demonic sign, Wikipedia says this "In an attempt to discredit the burgeoning anti-war movement, the John Birch Society published an attack on the peace symbol in its June 1970 issue of American Opinion", calling the symbol "a manifestation of a witch's foot or crow's foot", supposedly icons of the devil in the Middle Ages. A national Republican newsletter was reported to have "noted an ominous similarity to a symbol used by the Nazis in World War II."
> 
> If you would like to know more about the history of the peace sign, you can go to Wikipedia and search for "peace sign". The article there goes into great detail, but is way too long to quote in its entirety here.


Thank you, SS. I was waiting for you to chime in!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly Offknit, there's a deep strain of pessimism and hopelessness running through the ultra conservatives that I've noticed and commented before. Bad enough to believe, as you folks do, that one President can lay waste and utterly destroy a nation that has managed to triumph over monsters like Hitler and Mussolini. But for a self-professed Christian to declare that Satan rules the world makes it obvious that some folks have turned their backs on The Word. Guess in their minds His Sacrifice was in vain, after all.


Frankly, I have no idea why you made this comment to me. I am not and Ultra Conservative, I am not hopeless. I have never stated that Satan rules the world. I have never self-professed to be a born again Christian. I have always been proud of my Catholic faith. Though I admire born again Christians for their deep belief in Jesus and their bible, I do not believe everything they believe. But that is okay.

But then again, I believe that you a have a sick need to spew accusations and pontificate false beliefs. But that too is okay, you are what you are, and God still loves you.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Sen Frank Lautenberg (D) from NJ has just died.

Will send prayers for him and his family


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We must be careful Momeee, or we'll be accused, tried, and convicted in days before "they" even know anything or Goggle the topic at hand.
> 
> "A" stood for something other than arrogance don't ya know. :shock:


What if somebody gave a war and nobody came? Was this message necessary? What response do you think youll get? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

What if somebody gave a war and nobody came? Was this message necessary? What response do you think youll get? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


off2knit said:


> Oh the immature lefties were out in full force.
> 
> Did you notice that they appear to be a group of mindless robots? Too bad they are not smart enough to come up with their own avatars. pathetic like lemmings
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> This is an excellent parallel between then and now. We've already been through McCarthyism and now 60 years later we're witnessing a similar wave.
> Sickening!


alcameron

Fortunately it then was ONE monster, now quite a number have emerged headed by Darrell Issa a man with a sordid past.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> What if somebody gave a war and nobody came? Was this message necessary? What response do you think youll get? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


off2knit
Still trying to spread lies about death panels? Get with it, that lie has been extinguished long ago.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

What if somebody gave a war and nobody came? Was this message necessary? What response do you think youll get? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


BrattyPatty said:


> Such a condescending person you are. Do you really think that none of us are educated or well travelled?
> Also you are acting in such a way that you have slammed us for. Go on doing it, since nobody is online to refute your very unknowledgeable puffed up posts
> I have been to Cairo, Turkey, Bosnia, Czech Republic, all over Europe, Japan, Canada, Mexico, Buenos Aires, and once to South Africa. And I did learn about the people of each country. So what's your problem? I am sure the other ladies have an interesting passport like mine.
> Don't assume, because it really does make an ass out of you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Satan is the current ruler of the world. He has not triumphed, or there would not be any born-again Christians here. God will triumph in the end.


Joeysomma
Well, if satan rules it proves that God is powerless.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder if the righties ever ponder what they say. Or if they just mindlessly repeat the SOSO. Off her rocker.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Joeysomma
> Well, if satan rules it proves that God is powerless.


So true, Huck. Satan holds only as much power as we choose to give him. Those who state that he rules the world are simply buying into his lies and, by their words and actions, making his deceptions their personal reality.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You're welcome. I'm so picky, I couldn't let the historical inaccuracy about the peace sign unnoticed. the peace sign mans a lot to me, and I don't enjoy reading posts that are untrue and attempt to discredit a sympol that means a great deal to so many people.


alcameron said:


> Thank you, SS. I was waiting for you to chime in!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Sen Frank Lautenberg (D) from NJ has just died.
> 
> Will send prayers for him and his family


A fine Man and a loss to many.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> You're welcome. I'm so picky, I couldn't let the historical inaccuracy about the peace sign unnoticed. the peace sign mans a lot to me, and I don't enjoy reading posts that are untrue and attempt to discredit a sympol that means a great deal to so many people.


It really does. I remember the clashes my mother and grandmother had during the Vietnam War (mom was anti, gram fervently pro). One Christmas my mother wove a discreet peace sign into a wreath and presented it to grandma, who somehow--unbelievably--didn't recognize or understand what the symbol meant. Unsuspectingly she hung the wreath on her door and proudly called all visitors' attention to it and the "quaint" symbol in its center--until someone finally screwed up the courage to tell her what it meant.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I wonder if the righties ever ponder what they say. Or if they just mindlessly repeat the SOSO. Off her rocker.


damemary
They actually give little or no thought to what they say. Reading over their many responses it becomes obvious that they have been fed certain information and stick with it whether it is factual or not and nothing new ever emerges either. How did we become such free spirits, independent thinkers, fact hungry creatures?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And never the twain shall meet.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> They actually give little or no thought to what they say. Reading over their many responses it becomes obvious that they have been fed certain information and stick with it whether it is factual or not and nothing new ever emerges either. How did we become such free spirits, independent thinkers, fact hungry creatures?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> It really does. I remember the clashes my mother and grandmother had during the Vietnam War (mom was anti, gram fervently pro). One Christmas my mother wove a discreet peace sign into a wreath and presented it to grandma, who somehow--unbelievably--didn't recognize or understand what the symbol meant. Unsuspectingly she hung the wreath on her door and proudly called all visitors' attention to it and the "quaint" symbol in its center--until someone finally screwed up the courage to tell her what it meant.


Thanks for your message. I've got some great pictures of your grandmother running through my mind, and think your mother was very creative and a bit mischevious to do what she did. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> @knitpresentgifts
> 
> There are many wonderful historic sites to be seen in NE, and I never felt that our educational system did them justice.
> Have you ever visited NE?


I've not only lived in NE, but also visited everything I could find, learn about, tour, do, etc., multiple times and continue to this day when the time allows. I pretty much will go anywhere and learn or at least try anything that seems safe, reasonable or interesting to me.

I've been to every state, but one, multiple times for most states, learning, living, enjoying, doing!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> He is working through the Christians here. It seems like satan is because there are so many that are not Christians.
> Who controls the weather? Have you noticed when our government sides against Israel we have a storm or other catastrophe? Also since more and more states are allowing sane sex marriage, there are more storms, floods etc.


joeysomma

You have a most vivid imagination and obviously are lacking scientific education. I applaud people who are willing to make a committment to each other regardless of their choice of gender.
All people are entitled to happiness not just you - perhaps you
are lacking it and envy others who have found it.

Government decisions end in storms and floods? What a crock that is. You are joking, right? Your thoughts concern me. Get out of that dark chamber you are residing in and see the beautiful World we are surrounded by. You may want to visit a service at United Church of Christ sometime and hear a positive sermon and not the nonsense you are being fed on an obviously regular basis. I wish you healing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I have not researched this subject, but this is what I remember from school.
> 
> This statement is opinion. It seems the fungus idea is something later people came up with to explain the happenings.


Exactly correct Joey. Two little girls were stricken ill, and historians have no proof of what illness they suffered so theories were made. One, modern day person, suggested the reason for the illness, yet her sole theory remains theory, not proven by many historians as was posted.

The girls who were being taught some beginning beliefs of voodoo from a child Caribbean slave during play, gave false or misunderstood accusations and called those they didn't like 'witches' as an explanation of their illness.

The adults, superstitious and fearful, took the false witness to the extreme and the result was the beginning of a hysterical frenzy about nothing all based upon the false words of children.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Frankly, I have no idea why you made this comment to me. I am not and Ultra Conservative, I am not hopeless. I have never stated that Satan rules the world. I have never self-professed to be a born again Christian. I have always been proud of my Catholic faith. Though I admire born again Christians for their deep belief in Jesus and their bible, I do not believe everything they believe. But that is okay.
> 
> But then again, I believe that you a have a sick need to spew accusations and pontificate false beliefs. But that too is okay, you are what you are, and God still loves you.


 :thumbup: I was thinking along the same lines as you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Sen Frank Lautenberg (D) from NJ has just died.
> 
> Will send prayers for him and his family


Me too. I believe he was the longest serving, living WW2 Veteran as well. I'm very grateful for his service to our country.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

alcameron said:


> The Borowitz report. Sounds like some of our friends could have written this.
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2013/05/obama-under-fire-for-using-free-government-housing.html?mbid=nl_


 Andy Borowitz is a satirist. Check out his other posts....of course, the current political atmosphere is so twisted that we've lost of sense of what is real discourse and what's humor.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> He is working through the Christians here. It seems like satan is because there are so many that are not Christians.
> Who controls the weather? Have you noticed when our government sides against Israel we have a storm or other catastrophe? Also since more and more states are allowing sane sex marriage, there are more storms, floods etc.


Well, Huckleberry, you now have a good example of how God works to help us avoid errors in our faith, floods, storms and catastrophes. I hope you agree with me that education is a wonderful thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I would like to suggest to all of you who only believe in science you might or might not. But hope you will reaad the book by Eben Alexander, MD a neurosurgeon. The book may open your eyes. 

Proof of Heaven, a scientist's case for The After Life. 

there is a heaven and a hell, and as he was an unbeliever it may help you to know that he was surpised at his near death experience.
Dr. Alexander was one of those scientists who believe only in science that though Near death experience were simply fantasies produce by a brain under extreme stress. 

He has been an academic neurosurgeion for 25 years last 15 years spent at Brigham and Womans,and Chidren's hospitals, and Harvard Medical school in Boston. 

Web site www.lifebeyonddeath.net


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkin
> 
> Try to accept what the sign means to people and that is Peace.
> Just as we see the thorns carrying roses and not roses having thorns. Your Bible studies should have a positive influence on your thinking.


Thanks Ingreid but I am not in denial of a broken cross. It may mean peace to andrea but I know the real meaning. Maybe if you will search the teaching of Anton Lavey the grand high priest of the Satanic bible you will find out the true meaning. But I am going with the teaching of the real King.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Well, Huckleberry, you now have a good example of how God works to help us avoind errors, and floods, storms and catastrphes. I hope you agree with me that education is a wonderful thing.


Seattle Soul
Education is the answer to just about everything, unfortunately some folks view brainwashing as education and the difference is stark, VERY stark.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Comments, concerns?

CAIR demands school accommodate Muslim prayers, attacks voluntary Bible lesson


By Kyle Olson EAGnews.org

DEARBORN, Mich.  How is the radical Council on American-Islamic Relations bending public school policy to its will?

Two stories from Michigan tell the tale.

From a CAIR press release:

CAIRThe Michigan chapter of the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR-MI) said today that a Detroit-area school district has apologized for handing out permission slips for Bible study classes to elementary school students.

CAIR-MI sent a letter to Roseville Public Schools after receiving a complaint from two parents of children who attend Huron Park Elementary School about distribution by teachers of permission slips for the Bible classes at a local Baptist church. 

CAIR Executive Director Dawus Walid wrote in a letter to the school district, School staff and teachers are not to serve as advocates for one particular religion or congregation within a religion by passing out slips inviting parents to give permission for their children to attend religious instruction.

But thats precisely what CAIR sought in the nearby Dearborn district.

The Arab American News reported that CAIR staff recently met with Dearborn Public Schools Superintendent Brian Whiston to discuss concerns from some parents regarding prayer accommodations in Dearborn Public Schools.

Dearborn Public Schools has implemented a policy which fully accommodates student-led prayer in all the schools, as well as unexcused absences for students who leave early on Fridays for Jumuah prayers. CAIR-MI is currently in discussion with Melvindale Public Schools to get similar accommodations for students that are now in place for Dearborn Public Schools.

So Muslims can conduct religious activities within a public school, but Christians cant go off-site to receive voluntary Bible lessons? Whats wrong with this picture?

Is political correctness accommodating such hypocrisy?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe it's a question of which Bible you use. Their stated belief that Satan rules the world smacks of Anton Lavey's teachings. I'm sure he's be pleased to hear that some self-proclaimed Christians have decided among themselves that the Prince of Darkness has indeed triumphed.


I am a child of the King. Anton Lavey is in hell and doesn't care what or who I am . You need to quit KP and do some real reading. I told you where to read about the scripture about satan being the prince and power of the air. Just trying to keep you from burning one day. The prince of darkness is already been defeated . He is dragging some of you happily down with him. I just pray you will have your eyes opened before this happens. Go see the video I put up here I am from the real Peace maker. His sign is the CROSS.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Ingreid but I am not in denial of a broken cross. It may mean peace to andrea but I know the real meaning. Maybe if you will search the teaching of Anton Lavey the grand high priest of the Satanic bible you will find out the true meaning. But I am going with the teaching of the real King.


CountryBumpkin
If you want to answer my posting I ask you to address me
correctly. Obviously you want to put a twist on everything.
Have yet to find out who the person is you are referring to. Enlighten me. I have no interest in wasting my valuable time on this earth with fairty tales - satan and other inventions- have outgrown those. Reality is my playground and I like it - have no need to escape into some unknown region. Seeing is believing and you have shown me nothing to substantiate your believe - all handed down stories only.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Catarry said:


> Andy Borowitz is a satirist. Check out his other posts....of course, the current political atmosphere is so twisted that we've lost of sense of what is real discourse and what's humor.


Hi Catarry ! You haven't been around for awhile.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Seattle Soul
> Education is the answer to just about everything, unfortunately some folks view brainwashing as education and the difference is stark, VERY stark.


Stark, depressing--and insulting. Joey's comment is a slap in the face to all the tornado victims of the Midwest.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Ingreid but I am not in denial of a broken cross. It may mean peace to andrea but I know the real meaning. Maybe if you will search the teaching of Anton Lavey the grand high priest of the Satanic bible you will find out the true meaning. But I am going with the teaching of the real King.


Dear old Anton LaVey. He was a source of much entertainment, and is sorely missed by those with a sense of humor.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am a child of the King. Anton Lavey is in hell and doesn't care what or who I am . You need to quit KP and do some real reading. I told you where to read about the scripture about satan being the prince and power of the air. Just trying to keep you from burning one day. The prince of darkness is already been defeated . He is dragging some of you happily down with him. I just pray you will have your eyes opened before this happens. Go see the video I put up here I am from the real Peace maker. His sign is the CROSS.


Country Bumpkin
I am so happy that you belong to such royal circles by being the child of a king. Enjoy and leave the rest of us in PEACE.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Huck. Satan holds only as much power as we choose to give him. Those who state that he rules the world are simply buying into his lies and, by their words and actions, making his deceptions their personal reality.


He is ruling you and you don't even know it. Wake up little girl!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jodi Arias is the perfect example. She has been found guilt, the punishment trial in that state also determines if she is put to death or will serve a living death sentence.


Off topic - I can't believe the first jury was unable to determine a sentence. And now there is a second jury.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Stark, depressing--and insulting. Joey's comment is a slap in the face to all the tornado victims of the Midwest.


Yes, I couldn't show more disrespect for the victims of the recent tornados, and the victims of many other narural disasters over the years, than Joeysomma managed to do. It saddens me to think that she is not alone in her beliefs.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Dear old Anton LaVey. He was a source of much entertainment, and is sorely missed by those with a sense of humor.


The brain is the greatest mystery of all. Amazing what it can come up with. LaVey was humorous for sure and so are many other writings.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> CountryBumpkin
> If you want to answer my posting I ask you to address me
> correctly. Obviously you want to put a twist on everything.
> Have yet to find out who the person is you are referring to. Enlighten me. I have no interest in wasting my valuable time on this earth with fairty tales - satan and other inventions- have outgrown those. Reality is my playground and I like it - have no need to escape into some unknown region. Seeing is believing and you have shown me nothing to substantiate your believe - all handed down stories only.


What twist was that?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkin
> I am so happy that you belong to such royal circles by being the child of a king. Enjoy and leave the rest of us in PEACE.


Why don't you be the one leaving not me. I have never been kicked of KP so I don't have to go anywhere. If you are not in peace it is because you are in darkness. I have seen no peace on this site.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> The brain is the greatest mystery of all. Amazing what it can come up with. LaVey was humorous for sure and so are many other writings.


I'm sure his daughter and he's church are very serious about it. I agree with you on the brain thing tho.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Susan, you already know that what CB says (quoted below) contains some misconceptions. About the last thing I can imagine is you burning in Hell. Anton LaVey, as I said elsewhere, was a great source of entertainment and I don't mean when he was playing musical instruments. If youbelieve in Heaven, you'll get to meet him if you want to. I'll bet he has a thing or two to say about where he's ended up.


Country Bumpkins said:


> I am a child of the King. Anton Lavey is in hell and doesn't care what or who I am . You need to quit KP and do some real reading. I told you where to read about the scripture about satan being the prince and power of the air. Just trying to keep you from burning one day. The prince of darkness is already been defeated . He is dragging some of you happily down with him. I just pray you will have your eyes opened before this happens. Go see the video I put up here I am from the real Peace maker. His sign is the CROSS.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Catarry said:


> Andy Borowitz is a satirist. Check out his other posts....of course, the current political atmosphere is so twisted that we've lost of sense of what is real discourse and what's humor.


Yes, I know. I read him all the time. I don't know how others interpreted it. I thought the satire was obvious.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Off topic - I can't believe the first jury was unable to determine a sentence. And now there is a second jury.


I cannot believe the original jury could not agree to a punishment either. Each juror HAD to agree to be able to vote 'death' verdict of punishment BEFORE they were allowed to serve.

The jury agreed to the crime(s), yet couldn't come to agreement to a death sentence.

Un-precented trial and punishment trial/jury.

Who know what will happen now. More time being spent, funds wasted for what?

Sigh ....


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am a child of the King. Anton Lavey is in hell and doesn't care what or who I am . You need to quit KP and do some real reading. I told you where to read about the scripture about satan being the prince and power of the air. Just trying to keep you from burning one day. The prince of darkness is already been defeated . He is dragging some of you happily down with him. I just pray you will have your eyes opened before this happens. Go see the video I put up here I am from the real Peace maker. His sign is the CROSS.


Insulting, even for you Bumpkins. Who appointed you to be God's mouthpiece here on earth? It's sheer folly and arrogance on your part to believe that you can speak for Him. Only God truly knows what's in our hearts--not some woman so inflated with self-importance that she could be launched like the Goodyear Blimp.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why don't you be the one leaving not me. I have never been kicked of KP so I don't have to go anywhere. If you are not in peace it is because you are in darkness. I have seen no peace on this site.


CountryBumpkin
I said nothing about you leaving - I said leave us in Peace. So hard to understand such plain language? Who was kicked off? You speak in weird ways I must say. No darkness around me. I have a bright sunny sky above me with puffy clouds, being serenaded by songbirds. No satanic forces in my neighborhood.
I fear no evil, why do you?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> Comments, concerns?
> 
> CAIR demands school accommodate Muslim prayers, attacks voluntary Bible lesson
> 
> ...


Couple of initial thoughts: It's my understanding that certain metropolitan areas of Michigan are becoming more populated by Muslims so the clash in schools is not surprising. I don't think the teachers did anything wrong by handing out permission slips - it's not as though they were promulgating a religion. While some will disagree, it is my personal opinion that religion does not belong in public schools.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> CountryBumpkin
> I said nothing about you leaving - I said leave us in Peace. So hard to understand such plain language? Who was kicked off? You speak in weird ways I must say. No darkness around me. I have a bright sunny sky above me with puffy clouds, being serenaded by songbirds. No satanic forces in my neighborhood.
> I fear no evil, why do you?


I don't. I am not playing games with you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Insulting, even for you Bumpkins. Who appointed you to be God's mouthpiece here on earth? It's sheer folly and arrogance on your part to believe that you can speak for Him. Only God truly knows what's in our hearts--not some woman so inflated with self-importance that she could be launched like the Goodyear Blimp.


susanmos2000
I just had to rush to the bathroom to keep from soiling my underwear. Your goodyear blimp remark did it. Thank you for a healthy laugh. The importance some people put on themselves can be disgusting at times. So many have the need for dictatorship and don't we know what type of people have such needs!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I.
> 
> More time being spent, funds wasted for what?
> 
> Sigh ....


Exactly!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't. I am not playing games with you.


Country Bumpkin
I think it is time to end this particular conversation since it is confusing you more and more.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Couple of initial thoughts: It's my understanding that certain metropolitan areas of Michigan are becoming more populated by Muslims so the clash in schools is not surprising. I don't think the teachers did anything wrong by handing out permission slips - it's not as though they were promulgating a religion. While some will disagree, it is my personal opinion that religion does not belong in public schools.


Religion is so personal that it belongs in churches and homes and IF it is being taught in schools, ALL religons must be on the table.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What twist was that?


CB, may I suggest you completely ignore all her posts and refrain from responding. She has shown no respect speaking to you and others here and she has particularly nasty words about you and others in the Leftist, nasty thread titled L.O.L.L.

She does not believe in nor follow the Bible or God's word.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Couple of initial thoughts: It's my understanding that certain metropolitan areas of Michigan are becoming more populated by Muslims so the clash in schools is not surprising. I don't think the teachers did anything wrong by handing out permission slips - it's not as though they were promulgating a religion. While some will disagree, it is my personal opinion that religion does not belong in public schools.


Either ALL religions or none should be discussed in schools. I am for NONE. Homes and churches are the place for such teachings and not public schools.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Insulting, even for you Bumpkins. Who appointed you to be God's mouthpiece here on earth? It's sheer folly and arrogance on your part to believe that you can speak for Him. Only God truly knows what's in our hearts--not some woman so inflated with self-importance that she could be launched like the Goodyear Blimp.


Its's your words that tell the tale. Don't blame it on me. You wear you heart out in the open for the world to see. There are only 2 sides God or the devil you have pointed out which side you are on . If you are insulted it is not my fault. You insulted your ownself without me pointing it out. Your choice. You still have a chance to change. If I didn't love you in Jesus I wouldn't bother . Heaven or hell your choice. I am shaking the dust off my feet.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Off topic - I can't believe the first jury was unable to determine a sentence. And now there is a second jury.


The 2nd jury is to determine life or death only, I believe.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't. I am not playing games with you.


She literally was surrounded by darkness, until I pointed out her blackened avatar of choice and nearly instantly it was changed. At least something said made some kind of impact.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB, may I suggest you completely ignore all her posts and refrain from responding. She has shown no respect speaking to you and others here and she has particularly nasty words about you and others in the Leftist, nasty thread titled L.O.L.L.
> 
> She does not believe in nor follow the Bible or God's word.


knitpresentgifts
"....not believe in or follow the Bible" - a broad statement and assumption. My Bibles , I have many written during different centuries seem quite different from the one you folks keep referring to. No hatred spread in mine. Who wrote yours I wonder or is it the interpretation that makes yours sound so
scary and hate laced? I go with the latter.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She does not believe in nor follow the Bible or God's word.


His-and-her dirigibles. How sweet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> His-and-her dirigibles. How sweet.


I love you Susan. Think about what I have said.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> His-and-her dirigibles. How sweet.


No, no, no. We get carried to Heaven on flowery beds of ease.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Its's your words that tell the tale. Don't blame it on me. You wear you heart out in the open for the world to see. There are only 2 sides God or the devil you have pointed out which side you are on . If you are insulted it is not my fault. You insulted your ownself without me pointing it out. Your choice. You still have a chance to change. If I didn't love you in Jesus I wouldn't bother . Heaven or hell your choice. I am shaking the dust off my feet.


Country Bumpkins
Leave the preaching to those to whom we turn when we want answers, scholars. Your self-grandising ways to know it all are a total turn-off. I have no problem with you having certain believes BUT please, keep them private and do not infringe on our territory. Our sins have been taken away already and no hell to look forward to.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Couple of initial thoughts: It's my understanding that certain metropolitan areas of Michigan are becoming more populated by Muslims so the clash in schools is not surprising. I don't think the teachers did anything wrong by handing out permission slips - it's not as though they were promulgating a religion. While some will disagree, it is my personal opinion that religion does not belong in public schools.


No question to me that religion belongs at home and at church, not in the public schools. And frankly I wouldn't be pleased if my son's teacher handed out such permission slip either. Many young children take everything their teacher says with the utmost seriousness--I can easily imagine them believing that they HAD to go, whether they wanted to or not.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> No, no, no. We get carried to Heaven on flowery beds of ease.


Might be quicker to just grab the rope hanging from Bumkin's fuselage and let oneself trail in her wake.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the video of him using the sign of the devil that cheeky made fun of. He is the author of the Satanic bible.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sZcUsrbvfI


alcameron wrote:
CB this is a peace sign and nothing more

Andrea, are you really a witch or something? Should I be scared of you and run away? Please don't turn me into a frog a toad would be OK though. Yours truly, Cheeky

Is this what you are talking about CB? I totally agree with Andrea. It is a peace sign and nothing more.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't think you knew it as anything other than a peace sign but just wondered if you knew about how it came about. Then everyone came down on me. It is a demonic sign meaning but not many know the truth meaning of it. I just thought you may need to know what it meant.


Believe what you want CB. Just because you think it is true it doesn't make it true. Why are you so afraid of everything? If you believe Jesus is the way why should you have any worries at all? I don't understand that way of thinking.


----------



## mona fait (May 31, 2013)

u are so right


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Either ALL religions or none should be discussed in schools. I am for NONE. Homes and churches are the place for such teachings and not public schools.


Absolutely! :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Mommeee - I have two friends who are Muslim - they are in my spinning group. It saddens them that all Muslims are lumped into the violent category. Like any group, there will be always be extremists and the terrorists seem to fit that profile.


I think they are being lumped into that category because they don't speak out against the terrorists. I have only heard a small number of Muslims speak out against them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree soloweygirl. Seattle says she will not turn to ugly or hate again; I hope she will honor her words. I have been urged by several to begin posting but will continue to ignore the hate. I hope all will follow the truce agreement.


I have a truce with Seattle. I am glad that you decided to return to KP. We can have conversations without the hate. We can also choose who to converse with.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you see the news orgs that refused to attend Holder's off-the-record presser? I believe all those who attended admitted to all Americans they are just people who like to write about anything they personally agree to support and are not true journalists nor stand for what a true journalist is.
> 
> Those who chose to attend only confirmed their bias to me.


I did see the list and was surprised that NBC refused to attend. Could this be an emerging trend? Will journalism actually survive the Obama administration?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> off2knit said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious, I knew that the progressives would blame the Witch trials on Republicans and are probably doing research to prove that Bush is related to them.
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> President Obama's Agenda Fails the Middle Class
> 
> Performance not polemics is the problem. His progressive agenda has accomplished 2.1 percent growth and an anemic job market since the economic recovery began.
> 
> ...


Good post momeee. Obama is preparing for his summer all out campaign tour to promote the ACA and is once again showing interest in the economy. CNN titled it the Obama Economy, the sequel.

This progressive agenda just managed to waste billions of dollars on an economy that would have turned itself around without interference. Yet, billions of dollars and oodles of regulations and mandates later, we still crawling our way to prosperity. Four years after the recession ended, we should be at least 3%, not a measly 1.5% growth.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Might be quicker to just grab the rope hanging from Bumkin's fuselage and let oneself trail in her wake.


Hey, I like the idea of tose flowery beds. I want a comfortable ride and I don't want to be associated with anything questionable.:-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> After scrolling through the long, long, long, long, long, quoted reply, I had to get me some Bob Dylan on the old headphones and jack up the volume when I found all that quoting was the prelude to a question that really isn't very important. Assume the source is as reliable as the poster and you'll be fine.


So much for the truce.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> None is so blind, as those who WILL not see!


You may have a point, Joey. If the penalty for speaking out against Israel is a tornado, imagine what happens to folks who dare to chastise Bumpkins. Maybe I'd better start building a fallout shelter.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Such a condescending person you are. Do you really think that none of us are educated or well travelled?
> Also you are acting in such a way that you have slammed us for. Go on doing it, since nobody is online to refute your very unknowledgeable puffed up posts
> I have been to Cairo, Turkey, Bosnia, Czech Republic, all over Europe, Japan, Canada, Mexico, Buenos Aires, and once to South Africa. And I did learn about the people of each country. So what's your problem? I am sure the other ladies have an interesting passport like mine.
> Don't assume, because it really does make an ass out of you.


Bravo, Patty - Seems to me the better educated and more well traveled you are you are able to appreciate the similarities and differences of other societies. When you get to know a wide variety of people you usually lose misconceptions and fears that you may have had and realize people all around the world have pretty much the same hopes for their lives that we do. Seems like TM and his buddies are having enough trouble coping with us let alone taking on the rest of the world. They are missing so much and they don't even know it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I have a truce with Seattle. I am glad that you decided to return to KP. We can have conversations without the hate. We can also choose who to converse with.


Thanks soloweygirl, I never left KP, just stopped posting for some days in a couple of controversial threads, primarily this one.

I've been convinced and determined to ignore the hate and evil postings. When I see certain avatars, I don't even read them any longer. :shock:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Huck. Satan holds only as much power as we choose to give him. Those who state that he rules the world are simply buying into his lies and, by their words and actions, making his deceptions their personal reality.


I agree Huck and Susan. Satan only has the power you give him and I would think all this interest in Satanism on the right is just inviting the devil in to grab you. Even if you believe Satan is loose in the world today hasn't evil always been with us? Why would you need to be afraid if you are saved? I am a lot more sure and secure in what I believe than the folks on the right are. I think they have some big doubts about what they believe. Where is that faith they say they have?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I did see the list and was surprised that NBC refused to attend. Could this be an emerging trend? Will journalism actually survive the Obama administration?


Wouldn't that be great; true journalism to return. Sadly, I doubt that will happen.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Good post momeee. Obama is preparing for his summer all out campaign tour to promote the ACA and is once again showing interest in the economy. CNN titled it the Obama Economy, the sequel.
> 
> This progressive agenda just managed to waste billions of dollars on an economy that would have turned itself around without interference. Yet, billions of dollars and oodles of regulations and mandates later, we still crawling our way to prosperity. Four years after the recession ended, we should be at least 3%, not a measly 1.5% growth.


Very interesting that Obama is willing to finally talk about the unemployment rate and jobs as something to be happy about when the rate is still hovering ~ at 7.5% in spite of the stimuli and policies he implemented.

I'm in agreement with those who say President Obama has to change the focus to any subject, any thing, to take attention away from the 6 or 7 scandals presently going on around him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That is exactly what he should be focused on. 
The rebublicans in congress have an obsession with 'scandals".
I'll bet we'll see about 10-20 more cooked up 'scandals' before President Obama leaves office.
If only they could be as avid about doing the jobs that were sent there there to do.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Catarry said:


> Andy Borowitz is a satirist. Check out his other posts....of course, the current political atmosphere is so twisted that we've lost of sense of what is real discourse and what's humor.


Cath - I have yet to see even the smallest sense of humor coming from anyone on the right. They wouldn't have a clue what was going on if they read satire. They really are a perverse lot.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I'm dismayed to see that the nastiness is still with us this morning. I wonder if it's something like "the poor will be with us always?" The nasty, radical right will be with us always? They are our cross to bear.
> Peace


Why dismayed? Your friends are constantly adding fuel to the fire. Just reread the posts before you all signed off.

"The poor will be with us always", alas it is true. Every society has its poor. We, too, have our cross to bear - the nasty, radical left.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Dear old Anton LaVey. He was a source of much entertainment, and is sorely missed by those with a sense of humor.


You have that right SS. I think I saw him a long time ago on the Johnny Carson show and he was very entertaining. The right has nothing to fear from Anton. He was just a very amusing huckster. I don't see why anyone would be afraid of him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> Comments, concerns?
> 
> CAIR demands school accommodate Muslim prayers, attacks voluntary Bible lesson
> 
> ...


You betcha! PC promotes one group over another. PC says that if this certain group (Muslims) is denied anything those doing the denying are racist. Never mind that separation of church and state is in the Constitution. I just doesn't apply to Muslims, only to the rest of the country.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why don't you be the one leaving not me. I have never been kicked of KP so I don't have to go anywhere. If you are not in peace it is because you are in darkness. I have seen no peace on this site.


Than you are in darkness too, Country Bumpkin. Why are you afraid and getting angry? Are you having some doubts?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> The 2nd jury is to determine life or death only, I believe.


Didn't she ask for the death penalty? I would just give her life in isolation. That would save the taxpayer another million.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Hey, I like the idea of tose flowery beds. I want a comfortable ride and I don't want to be associated with anything questionable.:-D


Try tempurpedic


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> None is so blind, as those who WILL not see!


I completely agree.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/21325_590656170958809_1192722039_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/944329_10151615207637107_1259214812_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....rn1/947104_10151645084790132_2064592248_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/922693_10151498979863353_858595613_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/954860_10151498974498353_889845667_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/923567_518482348219007_1450867454_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/935076_10151524711918353_168623637_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/969551_307593372709059_1805325007_n.jpg


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Didn't she ask for the death penalty? I would just give her life in isolation. That would save the taxpayer another million.


Come now, solo, please keep up :-D Jodi, first said she'd prefer the death penalty, as she believes she'll live a long time and be better served with a swift end as well as America.

Then, her need for attention put her in front of the punishment jury days later pleading for her life and not the death penalty, because other than the brutal and vicious murder of her ex-boyfriend, she's actually a good person and wants to start a reading club in prison and keep growing and donating her hair to charity.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I agree Huck and Susan. Satan only has the power you give him and I would think all this interest in Satanism on the right is just inviting the devil in to grab you. Even if you believe Satan is loose in the world today hasn't evil always been with us? Why would you need to be afraid if you are saved? I am a lot more sure and secure in what I believe than the folks on the right are. I think they have some big doubts about what they believe. Where is that faith they say they have?


No idea, Cheeky. As you point out, why would folks so sure of their salvation feel the need to be on a high alert at all times? It's Defcon 2 in their world, and not just in the area of religion. Not a day goes past when they're not under an attack of some sort--Obama is destroying "their" nation; the Muslims in their communities are plotting to infiltrate their churches, their PTAs, their knitting circles; and of course there's a gay behind every closet door just waiting to leap out and attack their children and grandchildren. Folks who see the devil grinning out at them from every peace sign are never going to find a moment's peace--a really miserable way to live.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/21325_590656170958809_1192722039_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/944329_10151615207637107_1259214812_n.jpg
> ...


Great links, Aw! :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Didn't she ask for the death penalty? I would just give her life in isolation. That would save the taxpayer another million.


soloweygirl

I totally agree with you. Life WITHOUT ANY CHANCE OF PAROLE and in solitary confinement. That should give her time to get "out of the fog".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> No idea, Cheeky. As you point out, why would folks so sure of their salvation feel the need to be on a high alert at all times? It's Defcon 2 in their world, and not just in the area of religion. Not a day goes past when they're not under an attack of some sort--Obama is destroying "their" nation; the Muslims in their communities are plotting to infiltrate their churches, their PTAs, their knitting circles; and of course there's a gay behind every closet door just waiting to leap out and attack their children and grandchildren. Folks who see the devil grinning out at them from every peace sign are never going to find a moment's peace--a really miserable way to live.


susanmos2000
Just about borders on schizophrenia as I see it.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Great links, Aw! :thumbup:


Thanks, Susan. I have hundreds...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You betcha! PC promotes one group over another. PC says that if this certain group (Muslims) is denied anything those doing the denying are racist. Never mind that separation of church and state is in the Constitution. I just doesn't apply to Muslims, only to the rest of the country.


There's a slight difference here (a fundamentalist Christian usually doesn't consider a sin to refrain from praying for six hours, a fundamentalist Muslim does), but actually I agree--it's wrong to expect the public schools to cater to parents' religious beliefs. These folks should send their children to private religious schools.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> 
> I totally agree with you. Life WITHOUT ANY CHANCE OF PAROLE and in solitary confinement. That should give her time to get "out of the fog".


I agree--life in prison. Let her start her reading clubs and recyclng programs, and she can donate her hair for several years.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> 
> I totally agree with you. Life WITHOUT ANY CHANCE OF PAROLE and in solitary confinement. That should give her time to get "out of the fog".


Perhaps I can lift your fog, Huck, as life without any chance of parole, was decided definitely weeks ago in the conviction trial.

The only thing to be decided is the penalty phase by a 2nd jury.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I agree--life in prison. Let her start her reading clubs and recyclng programs, and she can donate her hair for several years.


Thumbs up to that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Come now, solo, please keep up :-D Jodi, first said she'd prefer the death penalty, as she believes she'll live a long time and be better served with a swift end as well as America.
> 
> Then, her need for attention put her in front of the punishment jury days later pleading for her life and not the death penalty, because other than the brutal and vicious murder of her ex-boyfriend, she's actually a good person and wants to start a reading club in prison and keep growing and donating her hair to charity.


Jodi the Butcher wants to turn prison into her merchandising headquarters. Her impact statement was nothing but a sales pitch with visual aids and all of that on our dime. Most disturbing is that not only the Alexander Family as well as her Family are suffering, she put the Jurors and many other people into sheer hell by having to see the pictures of her slaughtering.
I also find the Sheriff disgusting and am glad when he is out of the picture as well. Prisoners are incarcerated as punishment and rehabilitation not humiliation by putting them in pink underwear. Who has given him such authority?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Jodi the Butcher wants to turn prison into her merchandising headquarters. Her impact statement was nothing but a sales pitch with visual aids and all of that on our dime. Most disturbing is that not only the Alexander Family as well as her Family are suffering, she put the Jurors and many other people into sheer hell by having to see the pictures of her slaughtering.


And, should the 2nd jury return the Death Penalty, Jodi will still be living off our dimes for her entire existence, including any and all appeals she attempts during the next estimated 60 years of her remaining natural life.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> And, should the 2nd jury return the Death Penalty, Jodi will not be living off our dimes for her entire existence, including any and all appeals she attempts during the next estimated 60 years of her remaining natural life.


Of course she will--it costs far more to execute someone than to imprison them for life--ten times more, by some estimates.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perhaps I can lift your fog, Huck, as life without any chance of parole, was decided definitely weeks ago in the conviction trial.
> 
> The only thing to be decided is the penalty phase by a 2nd jury.


knitpresengifts
I am TOTALLY clear and you ill informed. IF the next jury will not give her death, the judge can give her life OR life without parole. And if life, she can come up for parole - not quite sure here - I think after 20 years. You can bet and win on this and remove your
fog. 
The Prosecution after confering with the family also can remove the death penalty and let the jury or judge decide on one of the aforesaid 2 possibilities. 
All that has been established so far is that she has been convicted of 1st degree Murder.
Sorry to have burst your bubble. Not the easiest case to understand, I excuse you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Than you are in darkness too, Country Bumpkin. Why are you afraid and getting angry? Are you having some doubts?


Bless your heart LillyCon I am not afraid or angry. XXX


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

My new favorite number is 88


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wrong Huck. Jodi was also found on cruelty in her committed murder, and the victim's family has refused to speak until all phases of the case is determined by the judge and jury.

I believe its 25 years for parole with time served IF the judge sentences to life with parole. I reject your advice and bet 100 to 1 that will never happen. 

You called Jodi a butcher, yet are more concerned about the color of the underwear these vicious inmates wear and possible humiliation; amazing.


I'll bet your head is still floating in the clouds.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bless your heart LillyCon I am not afraid or angry. XXX


This is for us Country:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bless your heart LillyCon I am not afraid or angry. XXX


Cheeky Blighter
Looks like someone needs to get some lessons on how to remember names. Well the brain plays many tricks on us, doesn't it. Why is it that some folks seldom stay on track?
That particularly happens when we take them into territory they are very unfamiliar with but try to make others believe that they are an authority. Huck


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Looks like someone needs to get some lessons on how to remember names. Well the brain plays many tricks on us, doesn't it. Why is it that some folks seldom stay on track?
> That particularly happens when we take them into territory they are very unfamiliar with but try to make others believe that they are an authority. Huck


Wrong, again

That was her name before. But since you are supposedly "new" would not know that, snort


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> So much for the truce.


No, not so much for the truce. The other bee in my bonnet about this topic is that people quote arm-lenght posts and then ask one, short and not very interesting question. What I said was true for me and wasn't couched in rude language. I really did have to take "The Bob Dylan Cure", which happens now and then. take a look at what some folks have said in response to my saying:

What if somebody gave a war and nobody came? Was this message necessary? What response do you think youll get? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?

The unpleasant responses I've gotten to that remark haven't affected me. I consider the source and go from there. I'm not sure why something I said that wasn't rude, but kind of silly, gives you the idea that it's "so much for the truce" time. I'm sorry you feel that way. I hope you'll change your mind.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Wrong, again
> 
> That was her name before. But since you are supposedly "new" would not know that, snort


I'm trying to follow;

Huck was Ingried and Cheeky was ConanO'k/LillyK correct?

Thanks and I've sent you a PM.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...and kpg was/is Cherf. Who's on first?>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm trying to follow;
> 
> Huck was Ingried and Cheeky was ConanO'k/LillyK correct?
> 
> Thanks and I've sent you a PM.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thumbs up to that.


Absolutely!!!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Good post momeee. Obama is preparing for his summer all out campaign tour to promote the ACA and is once again showing interest in the economy. CNN titled it the Obama Economy, the sequel.
> 
> This progressive agenda just managed to waste billions of dollars on an economy that would have turned itself around without interference. Yet, billions of dollars and oodles of regulations and mandates later, we still crawling our way to prosperity. Four years after the recession ended, we should be at least 3%, not a measly 1.5% growth.


Glad you agree. thanks.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Didn't she ask for the death penalty? I would just give her life in isolation. That would save the taxpayer another million.


I think she did, then held press conferences (5 or more), and then she decided she wanted to live. Her reasons for choosing life, were pathetic - did you see her presentations - she wanted to start a recycling program in prison, manufacture t-shirts with the word "Survivor " printed on it, and a few others. I don't know how the victim's family sat through it. Life (she is young, cost of incarceration around 50,000. a year???) or death( with all the legal appeals for approx. 15 years , no bargain either) - either is a huge cost to the taxpayer on top of 1.5 mil that was reported.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...and kpg was/is Cherf. Who's on first?>>>


Prove that statement. You keep huffing and puffing, but you have hit a brick wall on this topic. But again, change the topic to deflect the topic from IRS scandals.

Line dancing anyone??????????????????????????


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Prove that statement. You keep huffing and puffing, but you have hit a brick wall on this topic. But again, change the topic to deflect the topic from IRS scandals.
> 
> Line dancing anyone??????????????????????????


Don't worry about me off2knit.  On our travels to church Sunday, we saw a life-sized tinman garden decoration in the place of what used to be a carved-wood black bear. I couldn't stop laughing and poor hubby thought I had gone nuts.

I'll try to remember my camera next week so I can capture my alter ego pic for an avatar when I feel the urge to take on another personality!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Prove that statement. You keep huffing and puffing, but you have hit a brick wall on this topic. But again, change the topic to deflect the topic from IRS scandals.
> 
> Line dancing anyone??????????????????????????


Our tax dollars at work, during the worst economy from the beginning of time. So is this extravagant amount of money spent a good use of our tax dollars, or is it Bush's fault too? Can skip the ad, then see the whoop whoop moment






Love the last statement: And I thought the Star Trek video was humiliating

That would be a NO


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Life in the "slow" lane is becoming b o r i n g. Will go out for a while to have a more intelligent conversation with 3rd graders.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Life in the "slow" lane is becoming b o r i n g. Will go out for a while to have a more intelligent conversation with 3rd graders.


What a derogatory comment (again). You should not talk about your friends as "slow" or not as smart as 3rd graders. But some of us have suspected that to be the truth for months.

Bless you heart and have a nice evening


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

And now for your enjoyment, get your popcorn and sweet tea, and watch $60,000 of our tax dollars at work.






Here is what I predict will happen, the libs will attempt to change the topic to something engaging such as, air filters, paper vs plastic, DVD or Blu Ray, salt vs pepper................ the list could be endless. But they will give it a good college try


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> And now for your enjoyment, get your popcorn and sweet tea, and watch $60,000 of our tax dollars at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is amazing. Who approves that stuff? What did they hope to accomplish? Insulting at best...
Here is something else to consider...if you are tired of EBT being used on cosmetics, liquor, cigarettes, strip clubs...and sick of farm subsidies.
Take Food Stamps Out of the Farm Bill!
The food stamp scam has gone on long enough.
Normally, Congress passes the "Farm Bill" every five years - with the appropriation providing many kinds of subsidies, like paying people to not grow tobacco. But 80% of the Farm Bill is actually food stamps, also known as the SNAP program. The other 20% is corporate welfare and subsidies for farmers, courtesy of taxpayers.

Congress put food stamps in the Farm Bill to make sure subsidies to giant corporate farms would never stop.
Senator Ron Johnson of Wisconsin has the answer: remove the SNAP food program from the Farm Bill, and make Congress vote on these issues separately.

Food stamps were made part of the Farm Bill so the legislation so it would pass every time without question - a despicable, anti-democratic scam on the taxpayer.

If you agree, tell your Senator to support Ron Johnson's Motion to Recommit on the Farm Bill, and make Congress vote directly for corporate subsidies. support Senator Ron Johnson's Motion to Recommit, which would remove the SNAP food stamp program from the Farm Bill and force Congress to take separate votes on these matters.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This is for us Country:


That is so me!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't worry about me off2knit.  On our travels to church Sunday, we saw a life-sized tinman garden decoration in the place of what used to be a carved-wood black bear. I couldn't stop laughing and poor hubby thought I had gone nuts.
> 
> I'll try to remember my camera next week so I can capture my alter ego pic for an avatar when I feel the urge to take on another personality!


Oh yes please remember the camera. snort


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> And now for your enjoyment, get your popcorn and sweet tea, and watch $60,000 of our tax dollars at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make it seem like the libs are responsible for this. We don't like it any more than you do. It's old news anyway, saw it on the news this past weekend.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I don't know where you live, momee, but here in Minnesota EBT can not be used for ANYTHING accept food. Not diapers, not shampoo, not toilet paper or kleenex, not cigarettes and not booze.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't know where you live, momee, but here in Minnesota EBT can not be used for ANYTHING accept food. Not diapers, not shampoo, not toilet paper or kleenex, not cigarettes and not booze.


Yes, Others on KP have told me of how their states have done a good job tightening up the program. However, in MA I heard of this the other day, then read it on line. It echoes what I've personally observed in VT- which is probably the most liberal in terms of welfare - no time limits. So here are articles, which surprised me as MA is strongly Democratic, as is the Boston Herald. But I guess taxpayers are getting fed up with the abuses. The 2nd article was written by a Walmart cashier in Maine and echoes the constant abuses that VT cashiers complain about. I know it's long...no complaints please. You asked...I couldn't make this up.

Dead people are collecting welfare benefits and theres a ghost in the governors office.
Only in Massachusetts.
Heres how bad its gotten: Gov. Deval Patrick is hiding out in his Berkshires compound this week, refusing to talk about or take responsibility for the obscene waste of millions of taxpayer dollars.
Patricks second-in-command, Lt. Gov. Tim Murray, is left in the State House to fend off media questions about a welfare abuse scandal just days before he quits on voters who elected him to take a higher-paying job at an obscure business group.
The governors former political aide, Stacey Monahan, who just a few years ago was organizing parties for Democratic convention delegates, is supposed to be in charge of fixing the dysfunctional Department of Transitional Assistance. Guess who gave her the job?
Massachusetts right now is rudderless, even by Beacon Hill standards. The welfare department is a national joke, a state drug lab screw-up led to the release of dangerous prisoners, and lax oversight at the state board regulating pharmacies helped contribute to dozens of meningitis deaths across the country.
We need a strong chief executive to kick butt, cut waste, fire people and restore confidence in our government. Chris Christie comes to mind.
Instead weve got Deval Patrick camped out in the Berkshires Tuesday while a fellow Democrat, Auditor Suzanne Bump, was holding a press conference to announce the results of a scathing investigation into welfare abuse.
Who is leading our state? state Rep. Shaunna OConnell (R-Taunton) said. We have no leadership.
Thats not entirely true. Patrick did rush back to Beacon Hill to address a crisis yesterday  but not to address the massive problems in the DTA. He only came back in case he was needed to break a crucial tie vote in the Governors Council. Turns out he wasnt needed, because he didnt even have enough juice to win approval of a lowly district court judge.
But while Patrick was back in his office, he made sure not to show his face and steered clear of prying reporters. Thats leadership for you.
No matter what you think of Mitt Romney or Charlie Baker, can you imagine either of those two Republicans not overhauling an agency thats been throwing money at the dead or people who are very much alive and spending tax money in Las Vegas?
Now the Herald has discovered there was an earlier federal audit showing more than 500 other dead people got food stamp money.

My Time at Walmart: Why We Need Serious Welfare Reform
by Christine Rousselle

During the 2010 and 2011 summers, I was a cashier at Wal-Mart #1788 in Scarborough, Maine. I spent hours upon hours toiling away at a register, scanning, bagging, and dealing with questionable clientele. These were all expected parts of the job, and I was okay with it. What I didnt expect to be part of my job at Wal-Mart was to witness massive amounts of welfare fraud and abuse.

I understand that sometimes, people are destitute. They need help, and they accept help from the state in order to feed their families. This is fine. It happens. Im not against temporary aid helping those who truly need it. What I saw at Wal-Mart, however, was not temporary aid. I witnessed generations of families all relying on the state to buy food and other items. I literally witnessed small children asking their mothers if they could borrow their EBT cards. I once had a man show me his welfare card for an ID to buy alcohol. The man was from Massachusetts. Governor Michael Dukakis signature was on his welfare card. Dukakis last gubernatorial term ended in January of 1991. I was born in June of 1991.

The man had been on welfare my entire life. Thats not how welfare was intended, but sadly, it is what it has become.
Other things witnessed while working as a cashier included:
a) People ignoring me on their iPhones while the state paid for their food. (For those of you keeping score at home, an iPhone is at least $200, and requires a data package of at least $25 a month. If a person can spend $25+ a month so they can watch YouTube 24/7, I dont see why they cant spend that money on food.)

b) People using TANF (Temporary Assistance for Needy Families) money to buy such necessities such as earrings, kitkat bars, beer, WWE figurines, and, my personal favorite, a slip n slide. TANF money does not have restrictions like food stamps on what can be bought with it.

c) Extravagant purchases made with food stamps; including, but not limited to: steaks, lobsters, and giant birthday cakes.

d) A man who ran a hotdog stand on the pier in Portland, Maine used to come through my line. He would always discuss his hotdog stand and encourage me to come visit him for lunch some day. What would he buy? Hotdogs, buns, mustard, ketchup, etc. How would he pay for it? Food stamps. Either that man really likes hotdogs, or the state is paying for his business. Not okay.

The thing that disturbed me more than simple cases of fraud/abuse was the entitled nature of many of my customers. One time, a package of bell peppers did not ring up as food in the computer. After the woman swiped her EBT card, it showed a balance that equaled the cost of the peppers. The woman asked what the charge was, and a quick glance at the register screen showed that the peppers did not ring up as food. (Food items had the letter F next to their description.) The woman immediately began yelling at me, saying that, Its food! You eat it!

This wasnt the only time things like this happened: if a persons EBT balance was less than they thought it would be, or if their cards were declined, it was somehow my fault. I understand the situation is stressful, but a person should be knowledgeable about how much money is in their account prior to going grocery shopping. EBT totals are printed on receipts, and every cell phone has a calculator function. Theres no excuse, and theres no reason to yell at the cashier for it.

The worst thing I ever saw at Wal-Mart Scarborough was two women and their children. These women each had multiple carts full of items, and each began loading them at the same time (this should have been a tip-off to their intelligence levels). The first woman, henceforth known as Welfare Queen #1, paid for about $400 worth of food with food stamps. The majority of her food was void of any nutritional value. She then pulled out an entire months worth of WIC (Women, Infants, and Children program) checks. I do not mind people paying with WIC, but the woman had virtually none of the correct items. WIC gives each participating mother a book containing actual images of items for which a person can and cannot redeem the voucher. This woman literally failed at image comprehension.

After redeeming 10+ WIC checks, Welfare Queen #1 had me adjust the prices of several items she was buying (Wal-Marts policy is to adjust the price of the item without question if its within a dollar or two). She then pulled out a vacuum cleaner, and informed me that the cost of the vacuum was $3.48 because, thats what the label says. The vacuum cleaner was next to a stack of crates that were $3.48. Somehow, every other customer was able to discern that the vacuum cleaner was not $3.48, but Welfare Queen #1 and her friend Welfare Queen #2 were fooled. Welfare Queen #2 informed me that she used to work for Wal-Mart, and that the laws of Wal-Mart legally said that I would have to sell her the vacuum for $3.48. After contacting my manager, who went off to find the proper vacuum price, Welfare Queen #1 remarked that it must be tough to stand on a mat all day and be a cashier. I looked at her, smiled, shrugged, and said, Well, its a job. She was speechless. After they finally admitted defeat, (not before Welfare Queen #2 realizing she didnt have enough money to buy all of the food she had picked out, resulting in the waste of about $200 worth of products) the two women left about an hour and a half after they arrived at my register.

Maine has a problem with welfare spending. Maine has some of the highest rates in the nation for food stamp enrollment, Medicaid, and TANF. Nearly 30% of the state is on some form of welfare. Maine is the only state in the nation to rank in the top two for all three categories. This is peculiar, as Maines poverty rate isnt even close to being the highest in the nation. The system in Maine is far easier to get into than in other states, and it encourages dependency. When a person makes over the limit for benefits, they lose all benefits completely. There is no time limit and no motivation to actually get back to work. Furthermore, spending on welfare has increased dramatically, but there has been no reduction of the poverty rate. Something is going terribly wrong, and the things I saw at work were indicators of a much larger problem. Something must change before the state runs out of money funding welfare programs.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit
Here is what I predict will happen said:


> How a discussion about the current GOP god? In the interests of fairness we'll let the gentleman have the first words:
> 
> I have an I.Q. of 100 plus a little bit. I have to work real hard to get things when I read.--Darrell Issa


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Now, now here comes the next victim of the Tea Party, Grover Norquist, Y E S Grover Norquist, the darling leader of the GOP. The accusation is that he is a SECRET Muslim since he is married to a Muslim. Should blow anyone's mind. We know the right Right is nuts but they are even crossing that line now. I am no supporter of Norquist by a l o n g shot but this is asinine. Actually hope that he has turned to the Muslim Faith and is becoming a fair individual. Would that be reason for celebration.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so me!!!!! :thumbup:


.... taking your bow


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> That is amazing. Who approves that stuff? What did they hope to accomplish? Insulting at best...
> Here is something else to consider...if you are tired of EBT being used on cosmetics, liquor, cigarettes, strip clubs...and sick of farm subsidies.
> Take Food Stamps Out of the Farm Bill!
> The food stamp scam has gone on long enough.
> ...


I don't know this was being done, now that I do, why am I not surprised. The Food Stamps and EBT fraud is rampant. I just saw a TV commercial encouraging folks to call to apply for assistance!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Had a wonderful outing with my little neighbor friends, 12 of them. All of us took out our Scooters and explored our subdivision and then went beyond with the help of some parents to teach the youngsters street safety. They are so used to being in a gated community that they are not paying too much attention to street crossing rules. We shall make such outings on a regular basis now and in addition learn the names of the pretty flowers planted everywhere. I have a basket on the front of my scooter and some 2 year olds took turns sitting in it. Even had their pets accompanying us. A 5 year old asked why my scooter had no training wheels. Such innocent fun on a beautiful day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

They can take their card to atm and get cash and buy what ever they want


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Now, now here comes the next victim of the Tea Party, Grover Norquist, Y E S Grover Norquist, the darling leader of the GOP. The accusation is that he is a SECRET Muslim since he is married to a Muslim. Should blow anyone's mind. We know the right Right is nuts but they are even crossing that line now. I am no supporter of Norquist by a l o n g shot but this is asinine. Actually hope that he has turned to the Muslim Faith and is becoming a fair individual. Would that be reason for celebration.


Do tell! 

Actually I heard something about this--according to Cathie Adams, former chairman of the Texas Republican Party, Norquist is a closet Muslim and leading a "stealth jihad". Her proof? As you see, he has a beard. Hes married [to] a Muslim woman."

Frankly I think the conservatives just want him out of their hair. Like Bachmann he's an embarrassment, and that Taxpayer Protection Pledge he's forced most of the GOP Congressional members to sign has become a real liability. I'm glad he's being ousted--good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Momeee, The EBT fraud, past three speakers of the House, the fraudulent disability payments to firemen, police, etc., corrupt Congressional members, welfare assistance, basically every program is filled with fraud, waste and abuse; has been that way for decades in Mass. Always highly Liberal when I was there, and with Duval, complete support for Obama or any Democrat in D.C.

I don't know how Romney or Scott Brown, or any Indep or Repub gets elected in that state. 

Wanted to point out, its the Boston Globe that is the highly Dem newspaper, the Herald is somewhat more fair and balanced with a least a few capable and un-biased reporters. The BG nearly went under two or three times, I don't actually know what the status of that paper is today, but I'm betting dismal.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They can take their card to atm and get cash and buy what ever they want


I've saw a TV special explaining how corrupt store owners across the U.S. ring up bogus purchases, accept the EBT cards for the junk food, cigarettes, liquor, etc., and then look the other way for what is removed from the store vs. what was rung up and taken out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Do tellhttp://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/MSNBC-ratings-d


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Do tell!
> 
> Actually I heard something about this--according to Cathie Adams, former chairman of the Texas Republican Party, Norquist is a closet Muslim and leading a "stealth jihad". Her proof? As you see, he has a beard. Hes married [to] a Muslim woman."
> 
> Frankly I think the conservatives just want him out of their hair. Like Bachmann he's an embarrassment, and that Taxpayer Protection Pledge he's forced most of the GOP Congressional members to sign has become a real liability. I'm glad he's being ousted--good riddance to bad rubbish.


susanmos2000
Always wondered how someone none of us voted into any office set rules which effect all of us. For as totally idiotic this
attack is, I too am lifting a glass of bubbly when he makes his exit. The higher they climb the more hurtful their fall. There are a few others who need to be ousted - no doubt their time will come. 
What blows my mind is the remark regarding Norquist's beard.
Are all men sporting a beard muslims? Wow that is news to most of us I am sure.
I want a 2 Party (at least 2) system with both of them being strong. That makes for a healthy government. The destructionist members of congress and the senate have to go and reasonable, intelligent people put in their places to save our nation.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

momeee said:


> @knitpresentgifts
> Yes, I've visited the Salem Witch House numerous times , but not recently. Back in 'the day', we studied it in a very cursory manner, and it wasn't presented in a very interesting manner. It was not given the importance that it perhaps deserved, much as the study of the atrocities done to the Native Americans received a simplistic,one-sided story.
> There are many wonderful historic sites to be seen in NE, and I never felt that our educational system did them justice.
> Have you ever visited NE?
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've saw a TV special explaining how corrupt store owners across the U.S. ring up bogus purchases, accept the EBT cards for the junk food, cigarettes, liquor, etc., and then look the other way for what is removed from the store vs. what was rung up and taken out.


Probably Walmart in my town. Had it happen about 2 months ago here by a cashier. She is the one that charged me for the girls clothes ahead of me in line. I took my ticket to the manager and they saw her do it on tape. She got caught a few days later . Big deal in this small town.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do tellhttp://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/MSNBC-ratings-d


"We are sorry. The content you are looking for has either expired or is unavailable"


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> 
> What blows my mind is the remark regarding Norquist's beard.
> Are all men sporting a beard muslims? Wow that is news to most of us I am sure.


I'm sure to them as well. No doubt we're going to see a lot of freshly-cropped chins among the GOP now--Norquist's ousting is going to have them scrambling for the electric shavers.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've saw a TV special explaining how corrupt store owners across the U.S. ring up bogus purchases, accept the EBT cards for the junk food, cigarettes, liquor, etc., and then look the other way for what is removed from the store vs. what was rung up and taken out.


 Do you folks ever say anything decent about people who are struggling? If the Republicans would get off of their lazy/hateful duffs and vote for jobs, many people would gladly stop receiving any aid. Stop circulating the same old lies
which always point to everyone receiving food stamps. A very small percentage cheats and the rest are struggling to keep food on the table. Go and do a truly christian deed and work in a food pantry and you see the pain in mother's faces having to come and ask for a hand-out. Often the mothers cannot work because of non-curable illnesses and neither can they afford necessary medication. Shame on anyone pointing fingers
at those in need. As you treat the weakest among you, so you treat me - Jesus said according to the Bible I read. Heed it!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I want a 2 Party (at least 2) system with both of them being strong. That makes for a healthy government. The destructionist members of congress and the senate have to go and reasonable, intelligent people put in their places to save our nation.


How I wish! Presidents come and go, but there's something seriously wrong with Congress--and, unlike the Executive Branch, there are no term limits there. We could be stuck with those jerks for decades.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> "We are sorry. The content you are looking for has either expired or is unavailable"


http://news.newsmax.com/?K6IDXbSFXPYEXDIUuXtIvr


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://news.newsmax.com/?K6IDXbSFXPYEXDIUuXtIvr


"invalid request"

Third time's the charm....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> "invalid request"
> 
> Third time's the charm....


I give this time. :hunf:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They can take their card to atm and get cash and buy what ever they want


NO they can't. Stop buying into this BS. They have no cash value. I am so tired of "I heard or I saw on the internet that...."
Stop beating up the poor. You are Christian women. Jesus would be ashamed of you.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> NO they can't. Stop buying into this BS. They have no cash value. I am so tired of "I heard or I saw on the internet that...."
> Stop beating up the poor. You are Christian women. Jesus would be ashamed of you.


Ok didn't know yes or no on the issue but in some states they can
Withdraw money . I assume most do not abuse the system, but it must be enough of a problem that states feel they need to try and stop the abuse.

Yes, the ones that do, hurt the ones that truly need it.

http://www.mypalmbeachpost.com/news/news/state-regional-govt-politics/fla-house-passes-bill-banning-use-of-welfare-debit/nXQfP/

From the article
The federal Middle Class Tax Relief and Job Creation Act of 2012 requires states to maintain policies to prevent cash assistance from being used in any electronic benefit transfer transaction in any liquor store; any casino, gambling casino, or gaming establishment; or any retail establishment which provides adult-oriented entertainment in which performers disrobe or perform in an unclothed state for entertainment.

TANF recipients receive debit cards, or EBTs, which they can use to get cash from ATMs or to make purchases. Unlike food stamps, there are no restrictions on what items can be bought with the cards.

From USA today
http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-07-08/welfare-purchase-restrictions/56100508/1

Under a new federal law, all states must prevent the use of cash benefits in liquor stores, gambling establishments and adult entertainment businesses by 2014. States that fail to establish policies face cuts in federal support.
Welfare recipients use debit cards to buy things or get cash at ATMs.

A report by the House Ways and Means committee cited news reports in eight states about people with welfare debit cards withdrawing thousands of dollars from ATMs in casinos, liquor stores and strip clubs. The report did not estimate how often that happened or how much money was involved.
Last year, 4.4 million people received cash benefits ranging from $200 to $1,000 a month, paid by federal and state governments. The federal government share was more than $16.5 billion.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> Always wondered how someone none of us voted into any office set rules which effect all of us. For as totally idiotic this
> attack is, I too am lifting a glass of bubbly when he makes his exit. The higher they climb the more hurtful their fall. There are a few others who need to be ousted - no doubt their time will come.
> What blows my mind is the remark regarding Norquist's beard.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do tellhttp://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/MSNBC-ratings-d


Link doesn't work


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You make it seem like the libs are responsible for this. We don't like it any more than you do. It's old news anyway, saw it on the news this past weekend.


Your statement is hilarious. Old news saw it over the weekend? No wonder you said that, taking your script from Hilary talking points regarding Benghazi.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron

Your Peace sign is beautiful and looking as tender as the cause it stands for.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Had a wonderful outing with my little neighbor friends, 12 of them. All of us took out our Scooters and explored our subdivision and then went beyond with the help of some parents to teach the youngsters street safety. They are so used to being in a gated community that they are not paying too much attention to street crossing rules. We shall make such outings on a regular basis now and in addition learn the names of the pretty flowers planted everywhere. I have a basket on the front of my scooter and some 2 year olds took turns sitting in it. Even had their pets accompanying us. A 5 year old asked why my scooter had no training wheels. Such innocent fun on a beautiful day.


Does anyone else find this 'outing' creepy? scooters, pretty flowers, little friends.....................


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Yes Momeee I have visited it ( Salem Witch Museum) years ago and at that time I found it to be very touristy to say the most. I wish I had done my intended research when I got home but never followed up. I am finding this very interesting. Perhaps deserves another visit.
> 
> Momeee thanks for your compilation of this blog. Truly interesting and I agree that none would express the hate if we were face to face. For the most part I enjoy most people with whom I come in contact and can have interesting and enlightening exchanges with them regardless of what their political or religious viewpoint happens to be. Andrea (I believe that is the person ) and I were having a very good exchange. And then it turned to hate speak by a compatriot so I just found it necessary to check out. I have always enjoyed the exchange of knowledge and I always feel as a professor told us if you learn one thing it was worth your time. Even though I am in my 70's I still can learn and love learning. I try to keep an open mind but everyone has prejudices from their life experiences and their family. I am aware of my prejudices and they are not readily left to the whims of the wind. I must say that these tenets have served me well throughout my life and I do not intend to surrender them without due reason. And I must say they are serving my children well.
> 
> ...


Nicely put, RU. Sometimes it's very difficult to "stay above the fray." I am also in my 70s and proud to say I've gotten here through many tough experiences, and I'm still standing. Sometimes it's pretty difficult to respect one another when one is met with constant ridicule or nasty name-calling. We probably have a lot more in common than anyone is willing to admit.
Dinner calls.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Link doesn't work


Love it. No devil's eye that I can see!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Do you folks ever say anything decent about people who are struggling? If the Republicans would get off of their lazy/hateful duffs and vote for jobs, many people would gladly stop receiving any aid. Stop circulating the same old lies
> which always point to everyone receiving food stamps. A very small percentage cheats and the rest are struggling to keep food on the table. Go and do a truly christian deed and work in a food pantry and you see the pain in mother's faces having to come and ask for a hand-out. Often the mothers cannot work because of non-curable illnesses and neither can they afford necessary medication. Shame on anyone pointing fingers
> at those in need. As you treat the weakest among you, so you treat me - Jesus said according to the Bible I read. Heed it!


How do you vote for jobs? jobs are created by the private sector, not job bills

symbolism no substance


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Does anyone else find this 'outing' creepy? scooters, pretty flowers, little friends.....................


where the scooters a mope?? just wondering as we have one and it is so much fun to go on, plus gas saving for trips around town.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> NO they can't. Stop buying into this BS. They have no cash value. I am so tired of "I heard or I saw on the internet that...."
> Stop beating up the poor. You are Christian women. Jesus would be ashamed of you.


No but they can be sold to someone for cash

Never seen anyone asked for an ID when those types of cards are used.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> where the scooters a mope?? just wondering as we have one and it is so much fun to go on, plus gas saving for trips around town.


Sweetie, I think you meant moped.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Does anyone else find this 'outing' creepy? scooters, pretty flowers, little friends.....................


Why would you write such a thing? What are you insinuating? Things like this are uncalled for and send whatever conversation there is down the drain.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Does anyone else find this 'outing' creepy? scooters, pretty flowers, little friends.....................


off2knit

Something MUST be terribly wrong with you. How can we help?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> off2knit
> 
> Something MUST be terribly wrong with you. How can we help?


Hmmm....anyone know how to conduct an exorcism?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> where the scooters a mope?? just wondering as we have one and it is so much fun to go on, plus gas saving for trips around town.


theyarnlady

They are regular kids Scooters onto which you put one foot and push off with the other. Mine is from Canada and is for little larger kids like me and has larger balloon tires which is safer on uneven terrain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Link doesn't work


Sorry I don't know why


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmmm....anyone know how to conduct an exorcism?


susanmos2000

I think even exorcism is inadequate to heal this person. Too much to excise. How can any human being be so ugly? It makes one puke. She does not like adults, children, flowers, toys and gettogethers for friendship and learning. Holy Cow, now I have heard it all.
A specimen to be studied after death. That brain should reveal
things never seen before.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Sweetie, I think you meant moped.


Well certain people use mops to ride instead of brooms


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> 
> They are regular kids Scooters onto which you put one foot and push off with the other. Mine is from Canada and is for little larger kids like me and has larger balloon tires which is safer on uneven terrain.


Oh that sound like fun.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> How do you vote for jobs? jobs are created by the private sector, not job bills
> 
> symbolism no substance


off2knit

Are you this dumb or just pretending? Ever heard of rebuilding our infrastructure which is falling apart for example? Why do I bother with folks like you? Without question a total waste of time. At least the little kids are eager to learn and are absorbing everything around them. Which vacuum do you reside in? No matter how we try to bring conversation on to a decent level, you ALWAYS MUST get ugly, hateful and now even extraordinarily filthy. I should report you but rather have you hang around to expose your nasty self even more.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that sound like fun.


theyarnlady

It is. We also are trying to become good with hoola hoops.
Time to get off the couch and get outside and learn about old fun games. Some dads are now making some stilts in different sizes from pieces of wood. Hope we won't have too many nosedives. 
Wonder what ugly reponse off2knit will have to these activities. 
That person is despicable.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> off2knit
> 
> Are you this dumb or just pretending? Ever heard of rebuilding our infrastructure which is falling apart for example? Why do I bother with folks like you? Without question a total waste of time. At least the little kids are eager to learn and are absorbing everything around them. Which vacuum do you reside in?


Must be a Hoover--I've heard their models can hold a lot of dirt.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry I don't know why


Just letting you know


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Must be a Hoover--I've heard their models can hold a lot of dirt.


Susan, I'm wiping away the tears of laughter. It was pretty funny!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Susan, I'm wiping away the tears of laughter. It was pretty funny!


Yes, but some pity please for the poor machine. What goes in must come out...somehow.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Must be a Hoover--I've heard their models can hold a lot of dirt.


susanmos2000
I love your humor which is not just funny but so intelligent.
Thank you for your participation.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Isn't it kind of spooky the way ads appear on the KP page? I have mopeds going across one ad and now here comes "anti-aging" products! "They" must have picked up on the fact that I divulged my age. Geez!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/21325_590656170958809_1192722039_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/944329_10151615207637107_1259214812_n.jpg
> ...


Brilliant, Anne!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Isn't it kind of spooky the way ads appear on the KP page? I have mopeds going across one ad and now here comes "anti-aging" products! "They" must have picked up on the fact that I divulged my age. Geez!


Yep, there's an ad for a vacuum halfway down my page. Coincidence?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> I love your humor which is not just funny but so intelligent.
> Thank you for your participation.


No problem--you ladies are a kick!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> 
> I think even exorcism is inadequate to heal this person. Too much to excise. How can any human being be so ugly? It makes one puke. She does not like adults, children, flowers, toys and gettogethers for friendship and learning. Holy Cow, now I have heard it all.
> A specimen to be studied after death. That brain should reveal
> things never seen before.


What brain?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

The EBT fraud, past three speakers of the House, the fraudulent disability payments to firemen, police, etc., 

Or to individuals who with a letter get their disability approved in 4 months and ahead of others who go thru the process.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perhaps I can lift your fog, Huck, as life without any chance of parole, was decided definitely weeks ago in the conviction trial.
> 
> The only thing to be decided is the penalty phase by a 2nd jury.


Wrong again, TM but not surprised. The jury found her guilty of 1st degree murder in the first phase. The 2nd phase was the penalty phase and jury was to decide life in prison or death and it ended in a hung jury. Jury will reconvene in July for penalty phase.

(CNN) -- An Arizona judge declared a mistrial in the penalty phase of the Jodi Arias trial Thursday after a deadlocked jury said it couldn't decide whether to sentence her to death for the murder of her ex-boyfriend.
That means a new jury will be chosen, but the first-degree murder conviction still stands.
A retrial for the penalty phase will begin on July 18, Judge Sherry Stephens said. A status conference has been scheduled for June 20.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well certain people use mops to ride instead of brooms


Yes, we gave one of yours a ticket last week. She got a ticket for double parking hers.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bless your heart LillyCon I am not afraid or angry. XXX


Bless your heart Bumpkin Country Cousin. I am not afraid or angry. XXX TBBC


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Wrong again, TM but not surprised. The jury found her guilty of 1st degree murder in the first phase. The 2nd phase was the penalty phase and jury was to decide life in prison or death and it ended in a hung jury. Jury will reconvene in July for penalty phase.
> 
> (CNN) -- An Arizona judge declared a mistrial in the penalty phase of the Jodi Arias trial Thursday after a deadlocked jury said it couldn't decide whether to sentence her to death for the murder of her ex-boyfriend.
> That means a new jury will be chosen, but the first-degree murder conviction still stands.
> A retrial for the penalty phase will begin on July 18, Judge Sherry Stephens said. A status conference has been scheduled for June 20.


I'm guessing she'll get "off" with life imprisonment. Somehow I think juries find it very difficult to pass a death sentence on an attractive young woman. Show how fraught with emotion and illogical the whole process really is.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> The EBT fraud, past three speakers of the House, the fraudulent disability payments to firemen, police, etc.,
> 
> Or to individuals who with a letter get their disability approved in 4 months and ahead of others who go thru the process.


okie dokie


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wrong Huck. Jodi was also found on cruelty in her committed murder, and the victim's family has refused to speak until all phases of the case is determined by the judge and jury.
> 
> I believe its 25 years for parole with time served IF the judge sentences to life with parole. I reject your advice and bet 100 to 1 that will never happen.
> 
> ...


Wrong again but to be expected from you TM. Travis' brother and sister already spoke to the jury. I guess you will give an answer to anything and it doesn't matter if you haven't a clue what you are talking about. I watched it live when they spoke, obviously you missed that part. Don't speak unless you know what you are talking about, please. Thank you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Wrong again but to be expected from you TM. Travis' brother and sister already spoke to the jury. I guess you will give an answer to anything and it doesn't matter if you haven't a clue what you are talking about. I watched it live when they spoke, obviously you missed that part. Don't speak unless you know what you are talking about, please. Thank you.


Good advice Cheeky--should ensure us a few hours--days?--of silence while TM tries to come up with something.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Just letting you know


Thanks Andrea , Susan told me it wasn't working.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Wrong again but to be expected from you TM. Travis' brother and sister already spoke to the jury. I guess you will give an answer to anything and it doesn't matter if you haven't a clue what you are talking about. I watched it live when they spoke, obviously you missed that part. Don't speak unless you know what you are talking about, please. Thank you.


If she heeds your advice, Cheeky, then she should be pretty quiet!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Good advice Cheeky--should ensure us a few hours--days?--of silence while TM tries to come up with something.


She's probably still researching the Salem witch hunts that she was found to be wrong about.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Bratty Patty

How is your uncle doing so far? It would not be unusual for a few adjustments having to be made. I spoke with a Cardiologst to find out if the age of a patient makes a difference re. the efficacy of a pacemaker. The answer was no. I asked because I gave you a little information of my husband having one and doing very well and he is a much, much younger man. Always thought that I might wind up with health problems long before him because of the age difference. Married a younger man to live out life together but we never know, do we.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> 
> How is your uncle doing so far? It would not be unusual for a few adjustments having to be made. I spoke with a Cardiologst to find out if the age of a patient makes a difference re. the efficacy of a pacemaker. The answer was no. I asked because I gave you a little information of my husband having one and doing very well and he is a much, much younger man. Always thought that I might wind up with health problems long before him because of the age difference. Married a younger man to live out life together but we never know, do we.


He's doing well, thank you, Huckleberry. They kept him in the hospital for a few days to make the adjustments. They have a certain heartbeat count that they want him to reach. He's teasing the nurses and joking about the food. He is an amazing man. He has beaten cancer twice.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> momeee. This is the very problem with our current system.
> 
> What the Wal mart Cashier saw is the same thing I see when I do taxes.


I think we should bring back debtor's prison to treat this growing malignancy in our country and if they don't want that, I say off with their heads. What do you think momeee and joey? Sounds like something you would both like.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Massive EBT Fraud in Mass:

http://massgovscandals.com/2013/19000-fake-welfare-ebt-recipients/

http://www.mass.gov/ago/news-and-updates/press-releases/2012/2012-04-19-ebt-investigation.html

http://michaelgraham.com/shocker-a-ma-hack-fired-over-ebt-fraud/

http://waltham.patch.com/articles/new-effort-launched-to-prevent-ebt-fraud

Minnesota EBT Fraud:

http://minnesota.publicradio.org/display/web/2013/04/21/regional/minn-man-charged-with-food-stamp-fraud

http://www.startribune.com/local/minneapolis/156544515.html

http://www.minnpost.com/community-sketchbook/2012/09/minnesotas-new-welfare-fraud-law-takes-effect-food-stamp-use-rises


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think we should bring back debtor's prison to treat this growing malignancy in our country and if they don't want that, I say off with their heads. What do you think momeee and joey? Sounds like something you would both like.


"Oh no, who would pay for that? Not their tax money., God forbid!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They can take their card to atm and get cash and buy what ever they want


God bless your sweet little Christian Heart Bumpkin Country. I can see right through your disguise. Can't fool me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> He's doing well, thank you, Huckleberry. They kept him in the hospital for a few days to make the adjustments. They have a certain heartbeat count that they want him to reach. He's teasing the nurses and joking about the food. He is an amazing man. He has beaten cancer twice.


BrattyPatty
Young nurses will speed up his recovery. Would love to meet the rascal.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Massive EBT Fraud in Mass:
> 
> http://massgovscandals.com/2013/19000-fake-welfare-ebt-recipients/
> 
> ...


How nice of you to take the time to tell us what we already know here in Minnesota. I will still stand by my original statement that The EBI cards may only be used for food. Not shampoo, diapers, toilet paper etc. Never said that there was no fraud.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Momeee, The EBT fraud, past three speakers of the House, the fraudulent disability payments to firemen, police, etc., corrupt Congressional members, welfare assistance, basically every program is filled with fraud, waste and abuse; has been that way for decades in Mass. Always highly Liberal when I was there, and with Duval, complete support for Obama or any Democrat in D.C.
> 
> I don't know how Romney or Scott Brown, or any Indep or Repub gets elected in that state.
> 
> Wanted to point out, its the Boston Globe that is the highly Dem newspaper, the Herald is somewhat more fair and balanced with a least a few capable and un-biased reporters. The BG nearly went under two or three times, I don't actually know what the status of that paper is today, but I'm betting dismal.


I can't believe Romney allowed all this to go on while he was governor of MA for four years from 1/2003 - 1/2007. He was really asleep in the Governor's mansion wasn't he. Why on earth would the GOP run this incompetent nincompoop for President? Unbelievable, I am in shock! Bazinga!!! TBBC


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

CountryBumpkin

Why is compassion, kindness and humanity missing in your Bible studies? I hear nothing but cruzifixion coming from you. We must have different Bibles after all.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Young nurses will speed up his recovery. Would love to meet the rascal.


He is a rascal, Huckleberry. He lives in Florida during the winter and has a summer home in the Georgia mountains.Luckily he was in Georgia when this happened. The doctors in Fla told him he was just old when he complained of how tired he was.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think we should bring back debtor's prison to treat this growing malignancy in our country and if they don't want that, I say off with their heads. What do you think momeee and joey? Sounds like something you would both like.


Hopefully they'd being willing to settle for Sheriff Joe's "pink underwear treatment" to satisfy their need to humiliate the parasites. TM? The public stocks, or (for those mothers who dared to have too many children) a generous coating of tar and feathers and a speedy trip out of town on a rail.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> How do you vote for jobs? jobs are created by the private sector, not job bills
> 
> symbolism no substance


As a business person, how can you create jobs when the Dem leader of the Senate refuses to pass or even bring up a budget for the past five consecutive years included the President's own budget in 2013 when finally one was submitted?

Business owners take risks based on the rules and regs that are implemented by Congress and the economic policies approved by Congress. The Senate has done nothing in the past five years under Harry Reid's leadership while the President implemented job killing stimulus/regs/rules/Obamacare by Executive Order, again forcing the business owners to retreat from creating or expanding with the overabundance of taxes and regs and uncertainty they face with a leaderless Administration.

The private and financial sectors are simply holding on to huge amounts of cash and investing into the stock market rather than jobs and the economy of jobs.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I can't believe Romney allowed all this to go on while he was governor of MA for four years from 1/2003 - 1/2007. He was really asleep in the Governor's mansion wasn't he. Why on earth would the GOP run this incompetent nincompoop for President? Unbelievable, I am in shock! Bazinga!!! TBBC


Bye Cheeky.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I can't believe Romney allowed all this to go on while he was governor of MA for four years from 1/2003 - 1/2007. He was really asleep in the Governor's mansion wasn't he. Why on earth would the GOP run this incompetent nincompoop for President? Unbelievable, I am in shock! Bazinga!!! TBBC


Cheeky Blighter

Well, Romney had more important matters to take care of like horsing around.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> 
> Well, Romney had more important matters to take care of like horsing around.


 :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Senate has done nothing in the past five years under Harry Reid's leadership while the President implemented job killing stimulus/regs/rules/Obamacare by Executive Order, again forcing the business owners to retreat from creating or expanding with the overabundance of taxes and regs and uncertainty they face with a leaderless Administration.


brum-brum-brum-brum-brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I give this time. :hunf:


Are we getting a little touchy this evening, Bumpkin? snort
Quoting from another unreliable source? :hunf:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As a business person, how can you create jobs when the Dem leader of the Senate refuses to pass or even bring up a budget for the past five consecutive years included the President's own budget in 2013 when finally one was submitted?
> 
> Business owners take risks based on the rules and regs that are implemented by Congress and the economic policies approved by Congress. The Senate has done nothing in the past five years under Harry Reid's leadership while the President implemented job killing stimulus/regs/rules/Obamacare by Executive Order, again forcing the business owners to retreat from creating or expanding with the overabundance of taxes and regs and uncertainty they face with a leaderless Administration.
> 
> The private and financial sectors are simply holding on to huge amounts of cash and investing into the stock market rather than jobs and the economy of jobs.


I thought the Senate passed a budget in March???


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Someone was whining about Duvall Patrick being in the Berkshires for the week. Do they not realize that governors are allowed to have vacations? 
I think he would make a great VP for Hillary.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> NO they can't. Stop buying into this BS. They have no cash value. I am so tired of "I heard or I saw on the internet that...."
> Stop beating up the poor. You are Christian women. Jesus would be ashamed of you.


We will know they are Christians by their love. No love out here on the right, Patty. It's a good thing we live by the word of God and take our responsibilities seriously.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As a business person, how can you create jobs when the Dem leader of the Senate refuses to pass or even bring up a budget for the past five consecutive years included the President's own budget in 2013 when finally one was submitted?
> 
> Business owners take risks based on the rules and regs that are implemented by Congress and the economic policies approved by Congress. The Senate has done nothing in the past five years under Harry Reid's leadership while the President implemented job killing stimulus/regs/rules/Obamacare by Executive Order, again forcing the business owners to retreat from creating or expanding with the overabundance of taxes and regs and uncertainty they face with a leaderless Administration.
> 
> The private and financial sectors are simply holding on to huge amounts of cash and investing into the stock market rather than jobs and the economy of jobs.


knittingpresentifts
Greed is occupying the very rich while under President Obama their investments have been growing by leaps and bounds. 
I predict that the President you call all sorts of names will some day be the 5th face on Mount Rushmore and just think you will have to look at him from up there somewhere. What a sight you will have to endure for eternity. There is justice after all. Got to love it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Andrea , Susan told me it wasn't working.


FYI Country Bumpkins; I've received confirmation that your suspicion was confirmed; Huck = Ingried (from the past).


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Your statement is hilarious. Old news saw it over the weekend? No wonder you said that, taking your script from Hilary talking points regarding Benghazi.


Weak as your day old coffee. :thumbdown:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Someone was whining about Duvall Patrick being in the Berkshires for the week. Do they not realize that governors are allowed to have vacations?
> I think he would make a great VP for Hillary.


So do I--think the righties are just beginning to figure that out. Considering the way Chelsea is already being raked over the coals they may want to send their daughters out of the country pretty soon.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> FYI Country Bumpkins; I've received confirmation that your suspicion was confirmed; Huck = Ingried (from the past).


(This message will self-destruct in five seconds....)


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> 
> Your Peace sign is beautiful and looking as tender as the cause it stands for.


Love your new avatar, Huck. Your's too Andrea.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knittingpresentifts
> Greed is occupying the very rich while under President Obama their investments have been growing by leaps and bounds.
> I predict that the President you call all sorts of names will some day be the 5th face on Mount Rushmore and just think you will have to look at him from up there somewhere. What a sight you will have to endure for eternity. There is justice after all. Got to love it.


Ingried: What names have I called the President? Which posts, which names? Do tell?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmmm....anyone know how to conduct an exorcism?


I would hate to see what would pop out of her! :evil:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Aw, Gee, the Tin Man thinks she made a discovery.
WRONG again! You are batting 0 so far, Cherf. It is great fun watching you make a fool of yourself.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

We should be so lucky to have Ingried with us. Oye wey!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> FYI Country Bumpkins; I've received confirmation that your suspicion was confirmed; Huck = Ingried (from the past).


I knew I was right. Thanks. They don't call me Sherlock Bumpkin for nothing. :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hey, Susan, Andrea, Cheeky, peacegoddess, damemary.
I have just had it confirmed that knitpresentsgifts =Cherf!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> brum-brum-brum-brum-brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Where are my ear plugs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We will know they are Christians by their love. No love out here on the right, Patty. It's a good thing we live by the word of God and take our responsibilities seriously.


Patty and I love each other. Don't we Patty? She is my friend and I am hers. We can disagree and still be friends. Ask Andrea Shirley, GW and SS They are my friends too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Where are my ear plugs!!!!!!!!!


If you are referring to Cherf and his buzz saw, you need the extra thick ones. It really could use an oil change. It's blowing a lot of toxic smoke :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> (This message will self-destruct in five seconds....)


Another big conspiracy breaking on the right. Oh no chicken little the sky is falling, again! They are too funny! Bless their little teeny tiny hearts real good!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Aw, Gee, the Tin Man thinks she made a discovery.
> WRONG again! You are batting 0 so far, Cherf. It is great fun watching you make a fool of yourself.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> We should be so lucky to have Ingried with us. Oye wey!


Well, she is with us in spirit and that is a comfort, Patty.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Where are my ear plugs!!!!!!!!!


Yep, someone's cutting wood tonight.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yep, someone's cutting wood tonight.


More like a wheel of CHEESE


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Well, she is with us in spirit and that is a comfort, Patty.


That, too!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey, Susan, Andrea, Cheeky, peacegoddess, damemary.
> I have just had it confirmed that knitpresentsgifts =Cherf!


I knew you were right. Thanks. They don't call you Sherlock Patty for nothing! Brilliant!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I knew you were right. Thanks. They don't call you Sherlock Patty for nothing! Brilliant!


Righto, Inspector....now, who's going to break the news to lukelucy that TM has replaced her with Bumpkins? Any volunteers?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She said she'd donate her hair for cancer patients. What a gal. NOT.



momeee said:


> I think she did, then held press conferences (5 or more), and then she decided she wanted to live. Her reasons for choosing life, were pathetic - did you see her presentations - she wanted to start a recycling program in prison, manufacture t-shirts with the word "Survivor " printed on it, and a few others. I don't know how the victim's family sat through it. Life (she is young, cost of incarceration around 50,000. a year???) or death( with all the legal appeals for approx. 15 years , no bargain either) - either is a huge cost to the taxpayer on top of 1.5 mil that was reported.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Off with her head! In fact, maybe that noose and tree that some people have been waiting to hang a Democrat from could be used for that purpose? Hey, rope and trees are free.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...your hubby is right.>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't worry about me off2knit.  On our travels to church Sunday, we saw a life-sized tinman garden decoration in the place of what used to be a carved-wood black bear. I couldn't stop laughing and poor hubby thought I had gone nuts.
> 
> I'll try to remember my camera next week so I can capture my alter ego pic for an avatar when I feel the urge to take on another personality!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Patty and I love each other. Don't we Patty? She is my friend and I am hers. We can disagree and still be friends. Ask Andrea Shirley, GW and SS They are my friends too.


They are my friends as well so I guess we have that in common.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good go, Huck. Everyone knows who the slow gang is.



off2knit said:


> What a derogatory comment (again). You should not talk about your friends as "slow" or not as smart as 3rd graders. But some of us have suspected that to be the truth for months.
> 
> Bless you heart and have a nice evening


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They are my friends as well so I guess we have that in common.


I guess we do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You make it seem like the libs are responsible for this. We don't like it any more than you do. It's old news anyway, saw it on the news this past weekend.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Feel the love tonight!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<mommy and the rest of the cut and paste gang are trying to talk again. Wish they'd find a translator.>>>


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

WOW! Does he know he's admitting he's not too bright and he's in charge of Congressional meeting for GOP? Glad to have him on the other side.



susanmos2000 said:


> How a discussion about the current GOP god? In the interests of fairness we'll let the gentleman have the first words:
> 
> I have an I.Q. of 100 plus a little bit. I have to work real hard to get things when I read.--Darrell Issa


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...your hubby is right.>>>


<<<it seems he calls them as he seems them>>>


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The GOP is making it too easy. They won't get 40% of the vote next time, even if their pollsters are doing the counting.



Huckleberry said:


> Now, now here comes the next victim of the Tea Party, Grover Norquist, Y E S Grover Norquist, the darling leader of the GOP. The accusation is that he is a SECRET Muslim since he is married to a Muslim. Should blow anyone's mind. We know the right Right is nuts but they are even crossing that line now. I am no supporter of Norquist by a l o n g shot but this is asinine. Actually hope that he has turned to the Muslim Faith and is becoming a fair individual. Would that be reason for celebration.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<mommy and the rest of the cut and paste gang are trying to talk again. Wish they'd find a translator.>>>


Cut and paste is boring. I guess I prefer hearing a person's own opinion on things. If you have to back it up, then a few words to cut and paste is ok. I am not the hall monitor here, but I do think that posting the links is a better way.
Now someone will probably post a looooong copy paste because I said this.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You must be the Queen of your community. Sounds like fun all around. Thanks for sharing. I have a picture of you in my mind now.



Huckleberry said:


> Had a wonderful outing with my little neighbor friends, 12 of them. All of us took out our Scooters and explored our subdivision and then went beyond with the help of some parents to teach the youngsters street safety. They are so used to being in a gated community that they are not paying too much attention to street crossing rules. We shall make such outings on a regular basis now and in addition learn the names of the pretty flowers planted everywhere. I have a basket on the front of my scooter and some 2 year olds took turns sitting in it. Even had their pets accompanying us. A 5 year old asked why my scooter had no training wheels. Such innocent fun on a beautiful day.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Feel the love tonight!!


Yes, indeed I do! Nothing but some birds singing in a tree and some frogs croaking. Isn't life grand!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...but shooting your own front man. Friendly fire.>>>



susanmos2000 said:


> Do tell!
> 
> Actually I heard something about this--according to Cathie Adams, former chairman of the Texas Republican Party, Norquist is a closet Muslim and leading a "stealth jihad". Her proof? As you see, he has a beard. Hes married [to] a Muslim woman."
> 
> Frankly I think the conservatives just want him out of their hair. Like Bachmann he's an embarrassment, and that Taxpayer Protection Pledge he's forced most of the GOP Congressional members to sign has become a real liability. I'm glad he's being ousted--good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> WOW! Does he know he's admitting he's not too bright and he's in charge of Congressional meeting for GOP? Glad to have him on the other side.


So am I. The man is scum! Notorious car thief and arsonist.
Can't understand why congress let him in. Now his ego is larger than that nose of his,(which is pretty hard to top).
He is taking his little witch hunts a little too far. He is supposed to conduct the hearings, and not slander people in the administration as he does it. Maybe it's time for somebodyelse to take over the hearings. I don't care what side they are on. This man is so unprofessional. 
But then again, he has 3/4 of his face covered with egg right now, might as well let him complete the look.
Does anyone besides me think he is a twin for Jamie Farr, Corporal Klinger?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's known as an Urban Legend. It's always second hand information that is just rumor designed to scare people or to try and prove a point.



BrattyPatty said:


> NO they can't. Stop buying into this BS. They have no cash value. I am so tired of "I heard or I saw on the internet that...."
> Stop beating up the poor. You are Christian women. Jesus would be ashamed of you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> So am I. The man is scum! Notorious car thief and arsonist.
> Can't understand why congress let him in. Now his ego is larger than that nose of his,(which is pretty hard to top).
> He is taking his little witch hunts a little too far. He is supposed to conduct the hearings, and not slander people in the administration as he does it. Maybe it's time for somebodyelse to take over the hearings. I don't care what side they are on. This man is so unprofessional.
> But then again, he has 3/4 of his face covered with egg right now, might as well let him complete the look.
> Does anyone besides me think he is a twin for Jamie Farr, Corporal Klinger?


Now that you mention it, I see the resemblance.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She's tried multiple times.



alcameron said:


> Link doesn't work


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...but shooting your own front man. Friendly fire.>>>


She's over in Chechnya "investigating" the Boston bombings.
Along with Steven Segal. Maybe they will keep her.
Nah, as soon as she opens her mouth, they will SST her right out of there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You must be thinking of Denim & Pearls.



off2knit said:


> Does anyone else find this 'outing' creepy? scooters, pretty flowers, little friends.....................


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Now that you mention it, I see the resemblance.


Give him a pill box hat, a flowered dress, and some earrings and a purse and there you go!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Well possums, as Dame Edna would say, I am leaving for this evening. It's been real and we should do this again some time.
Good night.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Regular GOP blather. Ignore.



off2knit said:


> How do you vote for jobs? jobs are created by the private sector, not job bills
> 
> symbolism no substance


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> You must be thinking of Denim & Pearls.


Huckleberry was telling us about her outing with some neighbors and their kids.
Off is off again. Has no idea what fun is.

OOOH , I am a little tired and missed the punch line


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I know. I know. I saw 'Rosemary's Baby.'



susanmos2000 said:


> Hmmm....anyone know how to conduct an exorcism?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...but shooting your own front man. Friendly fire.>>>


Actually he's lucky...the Tea Party might have boiled him up in a pot and served him for lunch in the Congressional dining hall. He escaped with chin hairs intact, so to speak.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As a business person, how can you create jobs when the Dem leader of the Senate refuses to pass or even bring up a budget for the past five consecutive years included the President's own budget in 2013 when finally one was submitted?
> 
> Business owners take risks based on the rules and regs that are implemented by Congress and the economic policies approved by Congress. The Senate has done nothing in the past five years under Harry Reid's leadership while the President implemented job killing stimulus/regs/rules/Obamacare by Executive Order, again forcing the business owners to retreat from creating or expanding with the overabundance of taxes and regs and uncertainty they face with a leaderless Administration.
> 
> The private and financial sectors are simply holding on to huge amounts of cash and investing into the stock market rather than jobs and the economy of jobs.


Because no one wanted Paul Ryan's budget. Harry Reid feels that the proposed budgets by the Obstructionist Party puts more hardships on the middle class.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<who do you see now?>>>



theyarnlady said:


> Well certain people use mops to ride instead of brooms


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think so too. We agree!



theyarnlady said:


> Oh that sound like fun.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Love your new avatar, Huck. Your's too Andrea.


Cheeky Blighter
Thank you. I just want to make much Crystal clear.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I loved to pogo stick as a kid. I'd never dare try it now, but remembering makes me smile.



Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> 
> It is. We also are trying to become good with hoola hoops.
> Time to get off the couch and get outside and learn about old fun games. Some dads are now making some stilts in different sizes from pieces of wood. Hope we won't have too many nosedives.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Susanmos2000, you bring a smile with your discussion. You paint an image that represents your point. Thank you for taking time to share.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great cartoons! Thanks Anne.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Brilliant, Anne!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They're trying to get rid of me on Virgin Airways. And serious eyewear for shooting enthusiasts. I must have them discombulated.



susanmos2000 said:


> Yep, there's an ad for a vacuum halfway down my page. Coincidence?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I loved to pogo stick as a kid. I'd never dare try it now, but remembering makes me smile.


Had one myself, also a pair of strap-on shoes with enormous steel springs on the bottom. Have never seen a pair like that before or since, but wow they were fun!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Thank you. I just want to make much Crystal clear.


 :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> They're trying to get rid of me on Virgin Airways. I must have them discombulated.


Geico Insurance is begging for my business irregardless of the fact that we already are in fact customers. Issa--Insurance? Who knows?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> (This message will self-destruct in five seconds....)


susanmos2000

Who is Ingried? Some "reliable" source told me it is you.
I would love that since you are bursting with intelligence and I value that highly and feel stroked being mistaken for you. Oh those mysteries are exiting.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Susanmos2000, you bring a smile with your discussion. You paint an image that represents your point. Thank you for taking time to share.


Thanks Dame!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Well possums, as Dame Edna would say, I am leaving for this evening. It's been real and we should do this again some time.
> Good night.


Good night Cheeky!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Geico Insurance is begging for my business irregardless of the fact that we already are in fact customers. Issa--Insurance? Who knows?


If you miss a payment, he'll come and steal your car!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If second jury cannot reach a verdict, or if family agrees before the second jury is seated, the judge can sentence her to life or life without parole. I'm sure there will be books etc. She's found her fame. I imagine she will be supported by some. Don't we all know much more than we ever wanted to hear about Jodi Arias?



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Wrong again, TM but not surprised. The jury found her guilty of 1st degree murder in the first phase. The 2nd phase was the penalty phase and jury was to decide life in prison or death and it ended in a hung jury. Jury will reconvene in July for penalty phase.
> 
> (CNN) -- An Arizona judge declared a mistrial in the penalty phase of the Jodi Arias trial Thursday after a deadlocked jury said it couldn't decide whether to sentence her to death for the murder of her ex-boyfriend.
> That means a new jury will be chosen, but the first-degree murder conviction still stands.
> A retrial for the penalty phase will begin on July 18, Judge Sherry Stephens said. A status conference has been scheduled for June 20.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> 
> Who is Ingried? Some "reliable" source told me it is you.
> I would love that since you are bursting with intelligence and I value that highly and feel stroked being mistaken for you. Oh those mysteries are exiting.


Would that it were true! Ingried was one of the sharpest ladies around and had the amazing ability to drive the righties into furious fits every time they tried to challenge her. It's definitely an honor to be called by that name!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> If you miss a payment, he'll come and steal your car!


 :thumbup: so true--if he doesn't set it on fire first!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Guess that it's for tonight--thank you all for another memorable and fun-filled evening.  Ciao!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

One of the problems with the death penalty is that many times a jury will fail to convict because it's there.



susanmos2000 said:


> I'm guessing she'll get "off" with life imprisonment. Somehow I think juries find it very difficult to pass a death sentence on an attractive young woman. Show how fraught with emotion and illogical the whole process really is.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Would that it were true! Ingried was one of the sharpest ladies around and had the amazing ability to drive the righties into furious fits every time they tried to challenge her. It's definitely an honor to be called by that name!


Not only that but she had a great sense of humor, too! I have to say that I really do miss her. We had a blast before the elections. So,susan, are you Ingried?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Guess that it's for tonight--thank you all for another memorable and fun-filled evening.  Ciao!


Good night Susan


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Massive EBT Fraud in Mass:
> 
> http://massgovscandals.com/2013/19000-fake-welfare-ebt-recipients/
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. It is amazing to read of the many ways to cheat the system. Imagine if that creative thought process were put to legitimate use...perhaps the person could earn an honest wage. The real crime is , as mentioned in a few articles, that truly needy people are being viewed as part of those who abuse the system . I would imagine that there are abuses in every state and hope that publicizing this will embarrass the decision makers into implementing a more valid system of help.
It is always nice to read your informative posts. Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My guess is that the family is doing a lot of talking to the judge. I think I would choose life without parole (the most she can get now anyway) from the judge without going over the court testimony again. Opinions?



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Wrong again but to be expected from you TM. Travis' brother and sister already spoke to the jury. I guess you will give an answer to anything and it doesn't matter if you haven't a clue what you are talking about. I watched it live when they spoke, obviously you missed that part. Don't speak unless you know what you are talking about, please. Thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah yes, Sheriff Joe....found guilty of racial profiling....appealing....Maricopa taxpayers pay...again....the county police department has paid out millions in legal cases....such as using choke holds and killing people as they arrest them. He sure knows how to run a police department....and don't get me started about his 'posse' and green baloney.



susanmos2000 said:


> Hopefully they'd being willing to settle for Sheriff Joe's "pink underwear treatment" to satisfy their need to humiliate the parasites. TM? The public stocks, or (for those mothers who dared to have too many children) a generous coating of tar and feathers and a speedy trip out of town on a rail.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> You must be the Queen of your community. Sounds like fun all around. Thanks for sharing. I have a picture of you in my mind now.


damemary
It is fun and when you have a much younger husband you make every effort to stay young. Always looking for challenges. Highly recommend the age reversal.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...wouldn't 'little drummer boy' be a good theme song?>>>



susanmos2000 said:


> brum-brum-brum-brum-brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Do you folks ever say anything decent about people who are struggling? If the Republicans would get off of their lazy/hateful duffs and vote for jobs, many people would gladly stop receiving any aid. Stop circulating the same old lies
> which always point to everyone receiving food stamps. A very small percentage cheats and the rest are struggling to keep food on the table. Go and do a truly christian deed and work in a food pantry and you see the pain in mother's faces having to come and ask for a hand-out. Often the mothers cannot work because of non-curable illnesses and neither can they afford necessary medication. Shame on anyone pointing fingers
> at those in need. As you treat the weakest among you, so you treat me - Jesus said according to the Bible I read. Heed it!


Thank God, finally someone has said something sensible and caring. Thank you. People are struggling every day with so many awful things and they bear that weight and do their best to stay strong. Those who are so quick to point fingers would remember that they might find themselves in dire straits one day, left to wonder why so many people are laking in charity.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...why bother?>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> Ingried: What names have I called the President? Which posts, which names? Do tell?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bratty Patty, Bratty Sherlock. Thanks for the confirmation that KPG is Cherf. We all suspected from the very first. Good work.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I agree Huck and Susan. Satan only has the power you give him and I would think all this interest in Satanism on the right is just inviting the devil in to grab you. Even if you believe Satan is loose in the world today hasn't evil always been with us? Why would you need to be afraid if you are saved? I am a lot more sure and secure in what I believe than the folks on the right are. I think they have some big doubts about what they believe. Where is that faith they say they have?


C'mon all you righties, Satan's been taking care of those who can't be given a second chance, a heavy burden indeed, heavy enough that he had to be cast out of Heaven as a sinner himself. Jesus had to live among us as a man and die to redeem us all. God gave both of them hard labor. Sometimes those who've sinned greatly find themselves in Purgatory because God is giving them a second chance and they may manage to climb up to Heaven.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> So am I. The man is scum! Notorious car thief and arsonist.
> Can't understand why congress let him in. Now his ego is larger than that nose of his,(which is pretty hard to top).
> He is taking his little witch hunts a little too far. He is supposed to conduct the hearings, and not slander people in the administration as he does it. Maybe it's time for somebodyelse to take over the hearings. I don't care what side they are on. This man is so unprofessional.
> But then again, he has 3/4 of his face covered with egg right now, might as well let him complete the look.
> Does anyone besides me think he is a twin for Jamie Farr, Corporal Klinger?


BrattyPatty
Darrell Issa would have served a number of prison terms if he was not white. What a jewel Republicans voted into office. He is just an other Joe McCarthy who some call smart. Smart they call his now dastardly behavior and his sordid past?
Oh what values the right is accumulating, Bachmann, Issa, Cruz, West, Scott, Walker and on and on and on. Got to love it. 
Yes, Klinger's double Issa could be but Klinger was a nice guy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd be honored too. Great experience...energy...and wit. I miss her on KP.



susanmos2000 said:


> Would that it were true! Ingried was one of the sharpest ladies around and had the amazing ability to drive the righties into furious fits every time they tried to challenge her. It's definitely an honor to be called by that name!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....don't they sound like they can't wait to try it too?>>>>



momeee said:


> Thanks for posting. It is amazing to read of the many ways to cheat the system. Imagine if that creative thought process were put to legitimate use...perhaps the person could earn an honest wage. The real crime is , as mentioned in a few articles, that truly needy people are being viewed as part of those who abuse the system . I would imagine that there are abuses in every state and hope that publicizing this will embarrass the decision makers into implementing a more valid system of help.
> It is always nice to read your informative posts. Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've found love that way too. When you meet as adults, age doesn't matter at all.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> It is fun and when you have a much younger husband you make every effort to stay young. Always looking for challenges. Highly recommend the age reversal.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...'there but for the grace of God, go I.'>>>



SeattleSoul said:


> Thank God, finally someone has said something sensible and caring. Thank you. People are struggling every day with so many awful things and they bear that weight and do their best to stay strong. Those who are so quick to point fingers would remember that they might find themselves in dire straits one day, left to wonder why so many people are laking in charity.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga friends.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Thank God, finally someone has said something sensible and caring. Thank you. People are struggling every day with so many awful things and they bear that weight and do their best to stay strong. Those who are so quick to point fingers would remember that they might find themselves in dire straits one day, left to wonder why so many people are laking in charity.


Seattle Soul
Thank you for caring about people in need and their numbers are all to great these days. Huck


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Does anyone else find this 'outing' creepy? scooters, pretty flowers, little friends.....................


How insulting! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

See I told you so.............

The left changes the subject, attack and rant on just to see their avatars over and over again. pathetic

As to the name calling of Issa and being scum and a car thief, again the change of topic to the ridiculous. What is being referred to is a drop charge in the 70's. Now that was in the past and what does it matter now? 

If Benghazi should be forgotten according to Hilary, what about old news from 40 years ago.

Maybe it is time to bring up the illegal drug use by Obama. Same time frame. Personally I think snorting coke, smoking marijuana and goodness knows what else, is a lot more important than a dropped charge.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> See I told you so.............
> 
> The left changes the subject, attack and rant on just to see their avatars over and over again. pathetic
> 
> As to the name calling of Issa and being scum and a car thief, again the change of topic to the ridiculous. What is being referred to is a drop charge in the 70's. Now that was in the past and what does it matter now?


I'm sure a few would agree with you.

I don't recall having a gun. I really don't. I don't think I ever pulled a gun on anyone in my life.--Darrell Issa


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...wouldn't 'little drummer boy' be a good theme song?>>>


Sure would. Sound of two drumsticks beating on an overturned trash can?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....with no charges>>>



off2knit said:


> See I told you so.............
> 
> The left changes the subject, attack and rant on just to see their avatars over and over again. pathetic
> 
> ...


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Please forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong thread, but a couple of days ago I saw a reference to "American Exceptionalism". I had been hoping I'd hallucinated, so will someone please tell me this concept does not indeed exist? It's been really disturbing me. I can't remember who said it and there are too many pages to trawl through. 

Patriotism is one thing, but that phrase is something else entirely. As a citizen of the rest of the world, I find this chauvinism and xenophobia from the most powerful country on earth more than a little scary. It would explain an awful lot, though.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Please forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong thread, but a couple of days ago I saw a reference to "American Exceptionalism". I had been hoping I'd hallucinated, so will someone please tell me this concept does not indeed exist? It's been really disturbing me. I can't remember who said it and there are too many pages to trawl through.
> 
> Patriotism is one thing, but that phrase is something else entirely. As a citizen of the rest of the world, I find this chauvinism and xenophobia from the most powerful country on earth more than a little scary. It would explain an awful lot, though.


Welcome to our xenophobic world. The U S is very much this way......ooops I bet I will be called unpatriotic or told to go somewhere else! Here to stay and tell truth to power like Bradley Manning.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I must admit I avoid reading the right-wing rantings. They have been exceptionally bad recently. As an American, I wish to apologize to our friends in the rest of the world. Some of us are smart enough to know our problems are of our own creation.



aw9358 said:


> Please forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong thread, but a couple of days ago I saw a reference to "American Exceptionalism". I had been hoping I'd hallucinated, so will someone please tell me this concept does not indeed exist? It's been really disturbing me. I can't remember who said it and there are too many pages to trawl through.
> 
> Patriotism is one thing, but that phrase is something else entirely. As a citizen of the rest of the world, I find this chauvinism and xenophobia from the most powerful country on earth more than a little scary. It would explain an awful lot, though.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Welcome to our xenophobic world. The U S is very much this way......ooops I bet I will be called unpatriotic or told to go somewhere else!


No doubt about it, peacegoddess! Just a few days ago one of the righties (TM?) suggested that those who don't stand behind our troops should stand before them. Better strap on the body armor.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> See I told you so.............
> 
> The left changes the subject, attack and rant on just to see their avatars over and over again. pathetic
> 
> ...


You are so right!obumma worshippers won't acknowledge it or will deny the truth of it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> No doubt about it, peacegoddess! Just a few days ago one of the righties (TM?) suggested that those who don't stand behind our troops should stand before them. Better strap on the body armor.


My new avatar is protection.....also what they dish out is just not worthy of feeling anything but sadness.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> No doubt about it, peacegoddess! Just a few days ago one of the righties (TM?) suggested that those who don't stand behind our troops should stand before them. Better strap on the body armor.


They need to look at how many Iraq vets turned in their medals last year at the NATO conference in Chicago. Those vets are the real heroes!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> .....she's actually a good person and wants to start a reading club in prison and keep growing and donating her hair to charity.


I heard that and almost fell off my chair laughing. Plus she wants to start a recycling program in prison. She is delusional.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> How I wish! Presidents come and go, but there's something seriously wrong with Congress--and, unlike the Executive Branch, there are no term limits there. We could be stuck with those jerks for decades.


BINGO!!! That is sooo true!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> You are so right!obumma worshippers won't acknowledge it or will deny the truth of it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


To quote that great statesman Dubya: "What I did as a kid? I don't think it's relevant."


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Patty and I love each other. Don't we Patty? She is my friend and I am hers. We can disagree and still be friends. Ask Andrea Shirley, GW and SS They are my friends too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> You are so right!obumma worshippers won't acknowledge it or will deny the truth of it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm going to listen to the hearings today about the IRS scandal.

I learned yesterday how President Obama's half-brother got approval for his 501 status within one month, done, specifically by Lois Lerner the 5Th, with expedited and back dated status.

This scandal keeps growing and getting more vicious against those they targeted.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> One of the problems with the death penalty is that many times a jury will fail to convict because it's there.


When potential jurors are examined, and the case could end with the defendant getting the death penalty, they are asked if they would have a problem finding the defendant guilty if the death penalty might be imposed. If they have a problem with that, and say they don't they'd be committing perjury. I don't think very many people would like to face a penalty for perury.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> My new avatar is protection.....also what they dish out is just not worthy of feeling anything but sadness.


Like a badge


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm going to listen to the hearings today about the IRS scandal.
> 
> I learned yesterday how President Obama's half-brother got approval for his 501 status within one month, done, specifically by Lois Lerner the 5Th, with expedited and back dated status.
> 
> This scandal keeps growing and getting more vicious against those they targeted.


Yes, the "scandals" keep growing while Congress languishes. No new legislation. No taking care of real problems. None of them doing their jobs. 
Trumping up charge after charge to get Obama impeached. To what end? The impeached person occupies the White House 'til the end of his term. I'm sick of the right-wing tactics, and they're the ones who should be receiving the wrath of American citizens, but the radical right scream and holler the loudest. Who could even imagine people in government--the Issas, Cantors, McConnells, Boehners of the world---holding government positions??? They aren't even people worthy of the positions they occupy.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> For those who wonder where the jobs went. How can the private sector jobs increase, when the government puts up roadblocks?
> 
> Department of Labor and the Internal Revenue Service announced that the administration was investigating homebuilders in an attempt to bolster union membership at the expense of housing sector jobs.
> 
> http://finance.townhall.com/columnists/johnransom/2013/06/04/did-irs-target-homebuliders-on-behalf-of-mobbedup-union-n1612374


The roadblocks are there for protection of workers and consumers.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm sorry for going on about this. I posted this earlier and received responses from Damemary and Peacegoddess, but no explanation. I have noticed a few times that, since this is an American thread, I can be ignored, but I am really trying to understand you and your country. I would really appreciate an answer. I know I saw it in either this thread or the other one, where someone was taking someone else to task for not subscribing to "American Exceptionalism".



> Please forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong thread, but a couple of days ago I saw a reference to "American Exceptionalism". I had been hoping I'd hallucinated, so will someone please tell me this concept does not indeed exist? It's been really disturbing me. I can't remember who said it and there are too many pages to trawl through.
> 
> Patriotism is one thing, but that phrase is something else entirely. As a citizen of the rest of the world, I find this chauvinism and xenophobia from the most powerful country on earth more than a little scary. It would explain an awful lot, though.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Please forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong thread, but a couple of days ago I saw a reference to "American Exceptionalism". I had been hoping I'd hallucinated, so will someone please tell me this concept does not indeed exist? It's been really disturbing me. I can't remember who said it and there are too many pages to trawl through.
> 
> Patriotism is one thing, but that phrase is something else entirely. As a citizen of the rest of the world, I find this chauvinism and xenophobia from the most powerful country on earth more than a little scary. It would explain an awful lot, though.


American Exceptionalism: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_exceptionalism

How I incorporate that concept in my life is not that I, as an American, am not better than any other person from another country. It is the idea that we, as Americans have a' can do it attitude'. I would hope you have the same feeling.

I will give you an example. A friend and I read about this embroidery lecture, and thought, wow that is interesting let's go. We paid for the High Tea and workshop materials and off we went to learn. We had no idea that the women that was teaching the workshop was the world's expert on embroidery. She had embroidered the Queen's or Queen Mum's bedspread. Women there who knew who she was were shocked that we would even show up with so little knowledge. When she found out that we were to find out about this craft and had not done it before, she laughed and said, "That is what I love about you Americans. You think you can do anything. No one in Great Britain would even think to come to this workshop as you two did". She spent so much time with us, because we were there with a different type of enthusiasm.

That is what I think is the concept of American Exceptionalism, it is our can do attitude, and our fearless way of trying new adventures. Yes, I bet there are times that this attitude has gotten us in trouble. But to through life with the attitude: I can learn this, I can do this, I can try this is a great positive attitude for life, for me in my opinion.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Yes, the "scandals" keep growing while Congress languishes. No new legislation. No taking care of real problems. None of them doing their jobs.
> Trumping up charge after charge to get Obama impeached. To what end? The impeached person occupies the White House 'til the end of his term. I'm sick of the right-wing tactics, and they're the ones who should be receiving the wrath of American citizens, but the radical right scream and holler the loudest. Who could even imagine people in government--the Issas, Cantors, McConnells, Boehners of the world---holding government positions??? They aren't even people worthy of the positions they occupy.


No one, but you, is talking about impeaching President Obama. The Congress is doing its job, not their oversight job, but at least hearings now to get to the truth to hold those responsible for their felonies & crimes.

These scandals and crimes began and happened on Obama's watch; where was he with his authority and oversight to stop the madness and the buck? Not doing his job?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I'm sorry for going on about this. I posted this earlier and received responses from Damemary and Peacegoddess, but no explanation. I have noticed a few times that, since this is an American thread, I can be ignored, but I am really trying to understand you and your country. I would really appreciate an answer. I know I saw it in either this thread or the other one, where someone was taking someone else to task for not subscribing to "American Exceptionalism".


AW9358

I am sorry to not give an explanation, but I am not sure exactly what causes the attitude. I have an idea that it is an over abundance of hubris, arogance, fear of those who are unknown and different from us, ignorance of other countries' achievements.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I heard that and almost fell off my chair laughing. Plus she wants to start a recycling program in prison. She is delusional.


I agree, comical if not so tragic for victim and loved ones. When she pulled out the t-shirt with "Survivor" on it, I though, WHO survived? Then I realized that she was once again referring to herself, the victim didn't survive.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Dear off2knit
Thank you for your response and the link. I have had a quick look at it and will give it a good read later. I think perhaps I might have just invented the concept of "British Paranoia". I admit I was going the hubris route in my reaction.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm going to listen to the hearings today about the IRS scandal.
> 
> I learned yesterday how President Obama's half-brother got approval for his 501 status within one month, done, specifically by Lois Lerner the 5Th, with expedited and back dated status.
> 
> This scandal keeps growing and getting more vicious against those they targeted.


...and there is nothing wrong with rushing his thru -???? Did you read where his "non-Profit" funds go, who benefits? Something stinks ...
Just listened to a few- lots of harassment in requiring pages and pages of already submitted documents multiple times- with 30 days to reply or no funding? What an embarrassment this government is. A good house cleaning is needed starting at the top.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> For those who wonder where the jobs went. How can the private sector jobs increase, when the government puts up roadblocks?
> 
> Department of Labor and the Internal Revenue Service announced that the administration was investigating homebuilders in an attempt to bolster union membership at the expense of housing sector jobs.
> 
> http://finance.townhall.com/columnists/johnransom/2013/06/04/did-irs-target-homebuliders-on-behalf-of-mobbedup-union-n1612374


Every day a new layer of of corruption, deceit, ineptitude, call it what you want, is exposed. When will it end?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I'm sorry for going on about this. I posted this earlier and received responses from Damemary and Peacegoddess, but no explanation. I have noticed a few times that, since this is an American thread, I can be ignored, but I am really trying to understand you and your country. I would really appreciate an answer. I know I saw it in either this thread or the other one, where someone was taking someone else to task for not subscribing to "American Exceptionalism".


aw9358
We love you to participate in any conversation. Your comments
are more than welcome even your criticism. If you follow this and some other threads you will find that many of us have our hands full to deal with arrogance.
I can assure you that the majority of USA Citizens do not feel that they are superior to anyone. They are all embracing. It is a handful of folks who are stilll in caves with wishful thinking that only they should count on this earth. The rest of us are forever trying to enlighten these dark souls with no success. 
They do not want to become educated as to what the 21st Century looks like.
Hope I have answered at least some of your concerns and hope you will stay with us. We value your presence very much.
American Exceptionalism is a thing of the past. We are a proud people but the majority is not subscribing to any superiority. We are struggling with about 50 Million people being poor and
the politcians on the Republican side are trying to keep it that way.

I offer you friendship. Huck.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> Every day a new layer of of corruption, deceit, ineptitude, call it what you want, is exposed. When will it end?


momee
Mortgage Lenders in cahoots with builders almost put our Nation into a very deep depression and many of you are looking for deregulation?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> ...and there is nothing wrong with rushing his thru -???? Did you read where his "non-Profit" funds go, who benefits? Something stinks ...
> Just listened to a few- lots of harassment in requiring pages and pages of already submitted documents multiple times- with 30 days to reply or no funding? What an embarrassment this government is. A good house cleaning is needed starting at the top.


momee
I totally agree that house cleaning is needed and needed desperately. For over 4 years now these lazy and hateful bums have done nothing but collected their paychecks, health care and increase their pensions while our country is literally falling apart and more and more people are going hungry.
And these freeloaders are not embarrassed at all. Once we are rid of them we will see great improvements everywhere.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Dear off2knit
> Thank you for your response and the link. I have had a quick look at it and will give it a good read later. I think perhaps I might have just invented the concept of "British Paranoia". I admit I was going the hubris route in my reaction.


aw9358
I warn you that many links are extremely biased and do not reflect what our majority is all about. 
If you have the time to read the posts in this and other threads you will see of which I speak. Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> No doubt about it, peacegoddess! Just a few days ago one of the righties (TM?) suggested that those who don't stand behind our troops should stand before them. Better strap on the body armor.


susanmos2000
Will they ever understand that we support all of our troops while despising those who send them into harm?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I've found love that way too. When you meet as adults, age doesn't matter at all.


damemary
What is age? To us just a number. Brain power is what attracted us. A brilliant youngster I am partnered with. So lucky.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you for your thoughtful response, Huckleberry. I do try to read all of the posts in this thread and the other one. I don't understand the minutiae of American politics, but I am learning and I hope understanding more.

We have the same demonisation here of poor people who receive state benefits. It's taken a few years, but the relentless headlines in the likes of the Daily Mail and The Sun have finally worked. Our wonderful coalition government has taken to using catchphrases like "workers, not shirkers". I'm very relieved to be part of the luckiest generation that has ever been born (1957), but I do fear for my children and rhe rest of the young.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> momee
> Mortgage Lenders in cahoots with builders almost put our Nation into a very deep depression and many of you are looking for deregulation?


The mortgage lenders should have been put out of business and put in jail for what happened...yes, along with all who aided and abetted. Some level of regulation and oversight is desperately needed - by honest, non partisan, educated folks.
Too much regulation is bad, too little or none is bad too. Too much govt. in our lives, for me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful response, Huckleberry. I do try to read all of the posts in this thread and the other one. I don't understand the minutiae of American politics, but I am learning and I hope understanding more.
> 
> We have the same demonisation here of poor people who receive state benefits. It's taken a few years, but the relentless headlines in the likes of the Daily Mail and The Sun have finally worked. Our wonderful coalition government has taken to using catchphrases like "workers, not shirkers". I'm very relieved to be part of the luckiest generation that has ever been born (1957), but I do fear for my children and rhe rest of the young.


aw9358
Thank you. Fear not, I have great faith in the young, they are getting well educated and are very engaged and once jobs with decent pay become available to all of them they will be a union of well-meaning in the future looking Citizens. They will do much better than generations of the past. They are changing with the world in very positive ways. I have NO doubt and I encourage them every step of the way. They deserve a lot of credit.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Did you read the extra information they wanted from the contractors? It was extra paperwork that would add unnecessary expense, and the IRS would have that info when the taxes were filed.
> 
> The unions wanted these roadblocks to put the independent contractors out of business, so only unions would have the jobs, to increase the cost of the projects, and to increase the coffers of the union.
> 
> What protection is there for workers and consumers?


It also appeared that the extra documents that were demanded were unnecessary since they had already been filed or handed over ...really to just roadblock those groups who weren't supportive of this admin. Why isn't anyone complaining about the ease O's half brother got his approval. Was his group investigated ? I doubt it. Yes, everyone needs protection - equal protection and equal accountability.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No one, but you, is talking about impeaching President Obama. The Congress is doing its job, not their oversight job, but at least hearings now to get to the truth to hold those responsible for their felonies & crimes.
> 
> These scandals and crimes began and happened on Obama's watch; where was he with his authority and oversight to stop the madness and the buck? Not doing his job?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> The mortgage lenders should have been put out of business and put in jail for what happened...yes, along with all who aided and abetted. Some level of regulation and oversight is desperately needed - by honest, non partisan, educated folks.
> Too much regulation is bad, too little or none is bad too. Too much govt. in our lives, for me.


momee
Since nations with little or no government do not function at all, I opt for more rather than less with the population keeping an eye on them. Just complaining brings nothing, getting on their cases will.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> momee
> I totally agree that house cleaning is needed and needed desperately. For over 4 years now these lazy and hateful bums have done nothing but collected their paychecks, health care and increase their pensions while our country is literally falling apart and more and more people are going hungry.
> And these freeloaders are not embarrassed at all. Once we are rid of them we will see great improvements everywhere.


Yes, and the cleaning should apply to both sides of the aisle, all the way to the top, if appropriate. Bring out that transparency we were promised.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> It also appeared that the extra documents that were demanded were unnecessary since they had already been filed or handed over ...really to just roadblock those groups who weren't supportive of this admin. Why isn't anyone complaining about the ease O's half brother got his approval. Was his group investigated ? I doubt it. Yes, everyone needs protection - equal protection and equal accountability.


I've said this before and I repeat: I believe it's part of the job of the IRS to check into organizations (and churches) that file for tax-exempt status to see if they actually qualify for such status. Many organizations that contribute to candidates or political causes are hiding the names of donors and are not fulfilling their status as organizations created to promote "social welfare." The IRS may have failed because they targeted right-leaning organizations instead of conducting the checking impartially.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I've said this before and I repeat: I believe it's part of the job of the IRS to check into organizations (and churches) that file for tax-exempt status to see if they actually qualify for such status. Many organizations that contribute to candidates or political causes are hiding the names of donors and are not fulfilling their status as organizations created to promote "social welfare." The IRS may have failed because they targeted right-leaning organizations instead of conducting the checking impartially.


The parts of the hearing that I was able to listen to did not appear to be a function of the IRS 'checking'... what they were doing was intentional harassment by the sound of the repeated requests for the same docs...yes, if it were impartial, I'd still think thy were harassing or incompetent -based on the testimonies. I would also like to know if those who were approved had to submit the same amount and depth of paperwork. You can call this particular incident just doing their job, if you want, but I think it was highly unusual, at best, and probably illegal.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Department of Labor and the Internal Revenue Service announced that the administration was investigating homebuilders in an attempt to bolster union membership at the expense of housing sector jobs.
> 
> http://finance.townhall.com/columnists/johnransom/2013/06/04/did-irs-target-homebuliders-on-behalf-of-mobbedup-union-n1612374


A hopelessly banal article that combines two separate issues into one ridiculous package:

1) Investigation of the IRS and the Department of Labor into the major home builders, many of whom misclassify their employees as independent contractors. This unethical and illegal practice robs the government of two to three BILLION dollars annually in unpaid taxes, and it denies construction workers access to unemployment and disability funds that they would otherwise have earned.

2) The issue of union vs non-union membership. Historically 85% of buildings jobs were completed by union labor, and with good reason--it's one sure-fire way way to ensure that the work is done by well-trained and competent workers. As averse to unions as Americans generally are, no one wants a government building, a school, or their dream house built by underpaid, possibly injured workers who may even know how to knock a nail in straight.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> Yes, and the cleaning should apply to both sides of the aisle, all the way to the top, if appropriate. Bring out that transparency we were promised.


Difficult to do with the GOP smoke machines working overtime to cloud even relatively straight-forward issues.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Double :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> The parts of the hearing that I was able to listen to did not appear to be a function of the IRS 'checking'... what they were doing was intentional harassment by the sound of the repeated requests for the same docs...yes, if it were impartial, I'd still think thy were harassing or incompetent -based on the testimonies. I would also like to know if those who were approved had to submit the same amount and depth of paperwork. You can call this particular incident just doing their job, if you want, but I think it was highly unusual, at best, and probably illegal.


I haven't listened to any of the testimony, just reports about it. I still think there's a big responsibility making sure tax exempt status is warranted, but there probably aren't enough employees to look into all these agencies. There was a huge increase in the numbers of applications, particularly after the Citizens United ruling. What do you think caused those huge numbers of applications??


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Susan, I see so many younger people who don't understand why unions are necessary. They don't know that one of the things that came out of the struggle to establish unions in this country, is the fact they aren't working like Bob Cratchitt in Scrooge. There seems to be a growing anti-union movement. Then there's the "Right to Work" issue which is a nice way to say "we don't have unions here so you can do business in this state and pay your employees a pittance."

All the above practically makes smoke come out of my ears. I'm from a staunch union family, in case you can't tell. My grandfather was involved to a great extent in the labor union struggles in the 1920s and 30s.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I haven't listened to any of the testimony, just reports about it. I still think there's a big responsibility making sure tax exempt status is warranted, but there probably aren't enough employees to look into all these agencies. There was a huge increase in the numbers of applications, particularly after the Citizens United ruling. What do you think caused those huge numbers of applications??


Yes, from about 1500 applications in 2010 to more than 3500 just two years later.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> We love you to participate in any conversation. Your comments
> are more than welcome even your criticism. If you follow this and some other threads you will find that many of us have our hands full to deal with arrogance.
> I can assure you that the majority of USA Citizens do not feel that they are superior to anyone. They are all embracing. It is a handful of folks who are stilll in caves with wishful thinking that only they should count on this earth. The rest of us are forever trying to enlighten these dark souls with no success.
> ...


Your response was so unnecessary, because your main premise is wrong. No one, including myself, believes that the phrase American Exceptionalism means American Superiority. If you do not believe that you as a person can try or learn or do something new, I feel sorry for you. But more importantly, stop apologizing for those of us that live by that idea. I have done nothing that warrants me to apologize. Reminds me of Obama going around the Middle East apologizing for the USA being a wonderful country. Only a fool should be embarrassed for having an idea/goal, work hard, and become successful. Wearing ash sacks are so passe'.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Come now, solo, please keep up :-D Jodi, first said she'd prefer the death penalty, as she believes she'll live a long time and be better served with a swift end as well as America.
> 
> Then, her need for attention put her in front of the punishment jury days later pleading for her life and not the death penalty, because other than the brutal and vicious murder of her ex-boyfriend, she's actually a good person and wants to start a reading club in prison and keep growing and donating her hair to charity.


I find it so hard to keep up with this garbage. Way too much air time wasted on the trial. They should save it for the Enquirer. :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Off2knit,

Great words. Thank you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Susan, I see so many younger people who don't understand why unions are necessary. They don't know that one of the things that came out of the struggle to establish unions in this country, is the fact they aren't working like Bob Cratchitt in Scrooge. There seems to be a growing anti-union movement. Then there's the "Right to Work" issue which is a nice way to say "we don't have unions here so you can do business in this state and pay your employees a pittance."
> 
> All the above practically makes smoke come out of my ears. I'm from a staunch union family, in case you can't tell. My grandfather was involved to a great extent in the labor union struggles in the 1920s and 30s.


Agree 100%. Many members of my family have worked in heavily unionized trades--construction, teaching, retail grocery industry--and thank goodness for that. Whatever their failings, unions set the standards for their respective industries and have a positive influence on the working conditions of even non-union laborers.
I think as a rule Americans tend to undervalue unions, but every time I read about tens of thousands of people in Asia or wherever being killed when a 3.2 earthquake levels their sub-standard apartment building I can't help but be grateful all over again.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> No, not so much for the truce. The other bee in my bonnet about this topic is that people quote arm-lenght posts and then ask one, short and not very interesting question. What I said was true for me and wasn't couched in rude language. I really did have to take "The Bob Dylan Cure", which happens now and then. take a look at what some folks have said in response to my saying:
> 
> What if somebody gave a war and nobody came? Was this message necessary? What response do you think youll get? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?
> 
> The unpleasant responses I've gotten to that remark haven't affected me. I consider the source and go from there. I'm not sure why something I said that wasn't rude, but kind of silly, gives you the idea that it's "so much for the truce" time. I'm sorry you feel that way. I hope you'll change your mind.


I haven't changed my mind, I'm still trying at the truce. When someone says "consider the source" that is not a compliment. It is a put down. Especially as it is used on this thread.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I have done nothing that warrants me to apologize.


Oh really? Shall I draw up a list? You can start by apologizing for your rude and condescending post--Huck wasn't addressing you, and I doubt your intrusion was welcomed by either party.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> I think she did, then held press conferences (5 or more), and then she decided she wanted to live. Her reasons for choosing life, were pathetic - did you see her presentations - she wanted to start a recycling program in prison, manufacture t-shirts with the word "Survivor " printed on it, and a few others. I don't know how the victim's family sat through it. Life (she is young, cost of incarceration around 50,000. a year???) or death( with all the legal appeals for approx. 15 years , no bargain either) - either is a huge cost to the taxpayer on top of 1.5 mil that was reported.


I tried listening to her when she was on the stand. Just couldn't do it. Isolation, without parole, is the best thing for her.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> That is amazing. Who approves that stuff? What did they hope to accomplish? Insulting at best...
> Here is something else to consider...if you are tired of EBT being used on cosmetics, liquor, cigarettes, strip clubs...and sick of farm subsidies.
> Take Food Stamps Out of the Farm Bill!
> The food stamp scam has gone on long enough.
> ...


I think all bills should be "clean". If they can't pass on their own merit, then they are not needed or should be cleaned up until they can pass. Enough with the pork and all the games.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think all bills should be "clean". If they can't pass on their own merit, then they are not needed or should be cleaned up until they can pass. Enough with the pork and all the games.


Yes, weren't the bills historically used to hide or insure passage of 'pork ' that otherwise wouldn't have been approved? 
Cutting the pork might be a unique way to save money and prevent fiefdoms from continuing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No one, but you, is talking about impeaching President Obama. The Congress is doing its job, not their oversight job, but at least hearings now to get to the truth to hold those responsible for their felonies & crimes.
> 
> These scandals and crimes began and happened on Obama's watch; where was he with his authority and oversight to stop the madness and the buck? Not doing his job?


WRONG. Michele Bachmann R-MN, Allen West R-FL, Reince Priebus RNC chair, James Imhofe R-OK, Jason Chavetz R-Utah.
Those are just a few who are calling for the impeachment of Obama.
The IRS practices have been going on for decades. It was just revealed during President Obama's term. The Tea Party is calling foul because their applications were held up for further scrutiny. That is the job of those IRS workers. To make sure that those applying for 501C4 status are indeed non profit, Liberal or Conservative. How they went about it however, I do not condone. I think the oversight commitees are driving the Circus wagon in circles. And it should not be politicized as it is.
Churches, Libertarians, and Liberal groups have been "targeted as well.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh really? Shall I draw up a list? You can start by apologizing for your rude and condescending post--Huck wasn't addressing you, and I doubt your intrusion was welcomed by either party.


And I was not addressing you, so butt out

She was apologizing for American's that believe in American Exceptionalism, like myself. I do not believe it is something to apologize for. Especially since I pointed out that exceptionalism is not a synonym for feeling superior


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> NO they can't. Stop buying into this BS. They have no cash value. I am so tired of "I heard or I saw on the internet that...."
> Stop beating up the poor. You are Christian women. Jesus would be ashamed of you.


They are not beating up the poor, but the abuse of the system by the poor.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I tried listening to her when she was on the stand. Just couldn't do it. Isolation, without parole, is the best thing for her.


 I couldn't either. She is just feeding off all of the attention. They need to put her away and be done with it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They are not beating up the poor, but the abuse of the system by the poor.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> off2knit
> 
> No matter how we try to bring conversation on to a decent level...


I just spewed coffee all over the computer. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As a business person, how can you create jobs when the Dem leader of the Senate refuses to pass or even bring up a budget for the past five consecutive years included the President's own budget in 2013 when finally one was submitted?
> 
> Business owners take risks based on the rules and regs that are implemented by Congress and the economic policies approved by Congress. The Senate has done nothing in the past five years under Harry Reid's leadership while the President implemented job killing stimulus/regs/rules/Obamacare by Executive Order, again forcing the business owners to retreat from creating or expanding with the overabundance of taxes and regs and uncertainty they face with a leaderless Administration.
> 
> The private and financial sectors are simply holding on to huge amounts of cash and investing into the stock market rather than jobs and the economy of jobs.


this is why the economy is increasing at a snails pace. The Democrats don't realize that by increasing the costs to businesses, said businesses will hold off on hiring new employees and their growth will stagnate. Obama has done his fair share to stop any growth in the business sector, while blaming it on the Republicans. He and his regulations are the things responsible for the failing middle class. He is keeping the poor, poor.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> You are so right!obumma worshippers won't acknowledge it or will deny the truth of it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I was watching the hearings today. There were a number of people that were before the committee telling what the IRS demanded they do for their not for profit rating. Many smart people there with good evidence.

The Democrats cannot handle that this scandal is snowballing and is so far away from "low level agents" being responsible, that they are pulling out all the stops to derail the investigation.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Yes, the "scandals" keep growing while Congress languishes. No new legislation. No taking care of real problems. None of them doing their jobs.
> Trumping up charge after charge to get Obama impeached. To what end? The impeached person occupies the White House 'til the end of his term. I'm sick of the right-wing tactics, and they're the ones who should be receiving the wrath of American citizens, but the radical right scream and holler the loudest. Who could even imagine people in government--the Issas, Cantors, McConnells, Boehners of the world---holding government positions??? They aren't even people worthy of the positions they occupy.


It is nice to learn that what this administration is doing is OKay with you. The same can be said for the occupants of the IRS and DOJ, and definitely the WH.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> American Exceptionalism: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_exceptionalism
> 
> How I incorporate that concept in my life is not that I, as an American, am not better than any other person from another country. It is the idea that we, as Americans have a' can do it attitude'. I would hope you have the same feeling.
> 
> ...


It's amazing how different your and peacegoddess' idea of American Exceptionalism is. Yours is positive, PG's is negative. I think it's the positive attitude that speaks volumes. Of course it's not perfect, but it is uniquely ours.


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

In regards to pg. 48, union verses non-union,In my State and surrounding States,when you build commercial or residence. you first contact county or city government to make sure you are not buiding to close to water, far enough away from power poles or stations,etc., then you get a building permit and post it on your property, you hire your contractors, union or non-union your choice but they must be Licensed or you will not pass, building inspection,electrical inspection, plumbing insp.and or


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I've said this before and I repeat: I believe it's part of the job of the IRS to check into organizations (and churches) that file for tax-exempt status to see if they actually qualify for such status. Many organizations that contribute to candidates or political causes are hiding the names of donors and are not fulfilling their status as organizations created to promote "social welfare." The IRS may have failed because they targeted right-leaning organizations instead of conducting the checking impartially.


alcameron
From what has been said and discovered so far, the checking of applications was thorough as it should be always. The guidelines are flawed and make the task quite difficult. Clarity as it originally had been must be put in place once again. Someone screwed up the language.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> .........................
> 2) The issue of union vs non-union membership. Historically 85% of buildings jobs were completed by union labor, and with good reason--it's one sure-fire way way to ensure that the work is done by well-trained and competent workers. As averse to unions as Americans generally are, no one wants a government building, a school, or their dream house built by underpaid, possibly injured workers who may even know how to knock a nail in straight.


Union labour will not ensure good workmanship - there will be good, bad, lazy or indifferent workers in and out of unions, but it is more difficult to fire bad workers in a union. My dad and one brother both worked union jobs and appreciated the positives but that didn't make them blind to the negatives. A strong superintendent, good inspectors, long-standing community presence are going to do much more for safety than union membership.

In the past few years my community has seen a Union local cooperating with management leading to an employee buy out the business and it is still operating successfully. We've also seen a small business that was honoured as "employer of the year" targeted by its conglomerate union that created division where none had previously existed. IMO many of the larger unions are more concerned with maintaining executive perks and privileges than with their membership.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Susan, I see so many younger people who don't understand why unions are necessary. They don't know that one of the things that came out of the struggle to establish unions in this country, is the fact they aren't working like Bob Cratchitt in Scrooge. There seems to be a growing anti-union movement. Then there's the "Right to Work" issue which is a nice way to say "we don't have unions here so you can do business in this state and pay your employees a pittance."
> 
> All the above practically makes smoke come out of my ears. I'm from a staunch union family, in case you can't tell. My grandfather was involved to a great extent in the labor union struggles in the 1920s and 30s.


The problem with unions is that they have strayed so far from their origins, they have lost sight of their importance. They are losing members and are fighting to keep those that remain.

As far a right to work goes, people, businesses and states should have the choice whether or not to join a union or let unions in. JMO


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

any inspection that inspectors feel neccesary. A non union contrctor keeps his or her job based on merit/doing a good job and respecting his or her surroundings, a union contractor is protected by his or her union. 85% of government work is done by union,not that they are getting the best workers for the job but that union and government are bed fellows. Non union companies were not even allow to bid on any reconstruction jobs after Sandy hit NJ. The citizens suffered but not many care.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lukka said:


> In regards to pg. 48, union verses non-union,In my State and surrounding States,when you build commercial or residence. you first contact county or city government to make sure you are not buiding to close to water, far enough away from power poles or stations,etc., then you get a building permit and post it on your property, you hire your contractors, union or non-union your choice but they must be Licensed or you will not pass, building inspection,electrical inspection, plumbing insp.and or


All important, but not enough to guarantee the quality of the project or the conditions under which the workers toil. As I said before, the construction trade is heavily unionized because people recognize the importance of well-designed and sound buildings. No one wants a school or a court house collapsing over the heads of its occupants.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh really? Shall I draw up a list? You can start by apologizing for your rude and condescending post--Huck wasn't addressing you, and I doubt your intrusion was welcomed by either party.


Take you own advice. Try it, you'll like it. You are the poster child for rude and condescending posts.


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

Solo.....So glad to see you and your family are safe after the tornado's. Keep safe , Lukka


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> Yes, weren't the bills historically used to hide or insure passage of 'pork ' that otherwise wouldn't have been approved?
> Cutting the pork might be a unique way to save money and prevent fiefdoms from continuing.


I think the pork was also added to ensure that the bill's originator would get the required support. It just mushroomed over the years. It has become the way to do business in DC.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lukka said:


> any inspection that inspectors feel neccesary. A non union contrctor keeps his or her job based on merit/doing a good job and respecting his or her surroundings


On-the-site inspections, both before and after completion, are not enough. We read too often about walkways, walls, ceilings, even entire buildings coming down on people's heads. The contractor may indeed lose his job after his sloppily designed structure comes down, but that's little comfort to the people maimed and injured in the process.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> WRONG. Michele Bachmann R-MN, Allen West R-FL, Reince Priebus RNC chair, James Imhofe R-OK, Jason Chavetz R-Utah.
> Those are just a few who are calling for the impeachment of Obama.
> The IRS practices have been going on for decades. It was just revealed during President Obama's term. The Tea Party is calling foul because their applications were held up for further scrutiny. That is the job of those IRS workers. To make sure that those applying for 501C4 status are indeed non profit, Liberal or Conservative. How they went about it however, I do not condone. I think the oversight commitees are driving the Circus wagon in circles. And it should not be politicized as it is.
> Churches, Libertarians, and Liberal groups have been "targeted as well.


Never on this scale and never targeting certain groups. The Tea Party has been overly scrutinized and their status held up for years because of the games the IRS is playing. Some groups are receiving packets 4 inches thick to be filled out and returned within 30 days. It should definitely be politicized. Which liberal groups have been targeted during this administration? What kind of information was required of them?


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> On-the-site inspections, both before and after completion, are not enough. We read too often about walkways, walls, ceilings, even entire buildings coming down on people's heads. The contractor may indeed lose his job after his sloppily designed structure comes down, but that's little comfort to the people maimed and injured in the process.


You belief that inspections only happen before and after construction tells me that you don't understand the process , so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lukka said:


> Solo.....So glad to see you and your family are safe after the tornado's. Keep safe , Lukka


Thank you lukka. It was quite a "ride" for a few days.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Your response was so unnecessary, because your main premise is wrong. No one, including myself, believes that the phrase American Exceptionalism means American Superiority. If you do not believe that you as a person can try or learn or do something new, I feel sorry for you. But more importantly, stop apologizing for those of us that live by that idea. I have done nothing that warrants me to apologize. Reminds me of Obama going around the Middle East apologizing for the USA being a wonderful country. Only a fool should be embarrassed for having an idea/goal, work hard, and become successful. Wearing ash sacks are so passe'.


off2knit
The shoe must fit you - I don't see me addressing you.
Facts are not apologies - check it out. President Obama NEVER apologized for anything - time you get it straight. 
Read what you wrote, sense it makes not.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Never on this scale and never targeting certain groups. The Tea Party has been overly scrutinized and their status held up for years because of the games the IRS is playing. Some groups are receiving packets 4 inches thick to be filled out and returned within 30 days. It should definitely be politicized. Which liberal groups have been targeted during this administration? What kind of information was required of them?


Offhand I can name three: Clean Elections Texas, Emerge American, and Progress Texas.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> On-the-site inspections, both before and after completion, are not enough. We read too often about walkways, walls, ceilings, even entire buildings coming down on people's heads. The contractor may indeed lose his job after his sloppily designed structure comes down, but that's little comfort to the people maimed and injured in the process.


That would be the result of using inferior products to keep costs down or not using enough support in the structure. (I.E. using a support beam every 18 inches instead of every 12 inches.) Not because it was a union vs non union job.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lukka said:


> You belief that inspections only happen before and after construction tells me that you don't understand the process , so I'll leave it at that.


Don't be dense. Of course I'm aware that buildings can and are inspected throughout all stages of construction. This still isn't enough to ensure that they stay up, and it has nothing at all do with the conditions under which the workers labor.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> this is why the economy is increasing at a snails pace. The Democrats don't realize that by increasing the costs to businesses, said businesses will hold off on hiring new employees and their growth will stagnate. Obama has done his fair share to stop any growth in the business sector, while blaming it on the Republicans. He and his regulations are the things responsible for the failing middle class. He is keeping the poor, poor.


We need leadership at all levels that understands economic and basic business principles. He will make everyone poorer; anyone with money to invest will not do it in this country; and the numbers of those needing help from the govt. will continue to rise, while the source for their suppor will dwindle. Then what?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I was watching the hearings today. There were a number of people that were before the committee telling what the IRS demanded they do for their not for profit rating. Many smart people there with good evidence.
> 
> The Democrats cannot handle that this scandal is snowballing and is so far away from "low level agents" being responsible, that they are pulling out all the stops to derail the investigation.


There are already 'whispers'- some here will love that!- about more scandals to be revealed. A new soap opera every day!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lukka said:


> You belief that inspections only happen before and after construction tells me that you don't understand the process , so I'll leave it at that.


You're quite right lukka; as I said on the last page, it's a strong superintendent and inspectors that ensure standards are met. Also, design is a totally separate function. Large projects also usually involve multiple unions which results in more inefficiencies


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That would be the result of using inferior products to keep costs down or not using enough support in the structure. (I.E. using a support beam every 18 inches instead of every 12 inches.) Not because it was a union vs non union job.


Unions have the power to discipline their members and an interest in seeing that their training is thorough and up-to-date. Structures fail because of inferior building materials, but even the finest materials in the world are useless if they're put together in a sloppy or incompetent manner.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Offhand I can name three: Clean Elections Texas, Emerge American, and Progress Texas.


Progress Texas received a packet of 21 questions to be returned within 22 days. No where near the 4 inch thick packet many Tea Party groups received. They did not have their filled out packets received by the IRS, only to have the IRS send another packet requesting additional information. The above groups were not singled out, they got to follow the usual procedure.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> We need leadership at all levels that understands economic and basic business principles. He will make everyone poorer; anyone with money to invest will not do it in this country; and the numbers of those needing help from the govt. will continue to rise, while the source for their suppor will dwindle. Then what?


Momeee, that is his master plan. To keep the people under government's control.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Unions have the power to discipline their members and an interest in seeing that their training is thorough and up-to-date. Structures fail because of inferior building materials, but even the finest materials in the world are useless if they're put together in a sloppy or incompetent manner.


Being non-union does not mean the workers are incompetent. Non-union workers take just as much pride in their work as do union members.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> I agree, comical if not so tragic for victim and loved ones. When she pulled out the t-shirt with "Survivor" on it, I though, WHO survived? Then I realized that she was once again referring to herself, the victim didn't survive.


She is quite the narcissist, isn't she.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Never on this scale and never targeting certain groups. The Tea Party has been overly scrutinized and their status held up for years because of the games the IRS is playing. Some groups are receiving packets 4 inches thick to be filled out and returned within 30 days. It should definitely be politicized. Which liberal groups have been targeted during this administration? What kind of information was required of them?


http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/05/15/1209257/-Liberal-groups-received-same-IRS-letter-that-ignited-Tea-Party-nbsp-outrage#


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> There are already 'whispers'- some here will love that!- about more scandals to be revealed. A new soap opera every day!


Yes, and in the meantime no work from congress. That makes you happy? As you whine about the way things are, don't you stop to think that if these 'scandals' are to be continued more taxpayer money will be wasted on fruitless witch hunts? So far. out of the three side shows nothing significant has been produced by the McCarthy incarnate Issa. Just more obstructionism.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Where did you get this information? There may be some, but you supply the source of your numbers. What kind of taxes? the independent contractors are responsible for their own taxes, and then they can always subtract their expenses from their income. The employee can subtract some but only if they itemize their deductions.
> 
> The IRS defines what an independent contractor is. If someone is paid as an independent contractor and they fit the description of an employee, they can file a form (SS-8) with the IRS. The IRS will determine what the person is. If the contractor is habitual mischaracterizing employees as self employed, they can be fined, put out of business or criminally charged.
> 
> ...


The figures are from a report generated by the Government Accountability Office and represent monies owed to the Federal Government on behalf of workers who have been misclassified, whether through ignorance of the law or by calculated deception. That astonishing figure doesn't even include unpaid assessments for state workers' compensation and unemployment insurance programs.

The IRS does indeed set the definitions, and they have every right to investigate when they feel companies are violating these guidelines. And in fact in September 2011 the IRS offered a general amnesty program called the Voluntary Classification Settlement Program to companies in danger of violation--a very generous opportunity for them to get their rears in gear.

"Under the program, eligible employers can obtain substantial relief from federal payroll taxes they may have owed for the past, if they prospectively treat workers as employees. The VCSP is available to many businesses, tax-exempt organizations and government entities that currently erroneously treat their workers or a class or group of workers as nonemployees or independent contractors, and now want to correctly treat these workers as employees."


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> We love you to participate in any conversation. Your comments
> are more than welcome even your criticism. If you follow this and some other threads you will find that many of us have our hands full to deal with arrogance.
> I can assure you that the majority of USA Citizens do not feel that they are superior to anyone. They are all embracing. It is a handful of folks who are stilll in caves with wishful thinking that only they should count on this earth. The rest of us are forever trying to enlighten these dark souls with no success.
> ...


Huck - I think I love you!  Seriously, I look forward to reading your words, as you are always spot on. I am glad that you a such frequent contributor!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, and in the meantime no work from congress. That makes you happy?


It would seem so. I have no doubt that more than one member of the GOP--including most of the conservatives in this thread--spend a considerable amount of time searching for and gloating over "facts" and figures that seem to cast doubt over Obama's effectiveness as President. Despite their self-proclaimed status as good Christian souls they simply revel in scandal and Congress' inability and/or unwillingness to get anything done, and the resulting misery it brings.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> You are so right!obumma worshippers won't acknowledge it or will deny the truth of it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It doesn't matter if he got out of it. It is the general character of the man that I question.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Unions have the power to discipline their members and an interest in seeing that their training is thorough and up-to-date. Structures fail because of inferior building materials, but even the finest materials in the world are useless if they're put together in a sloppy or incompetent manner.


Can't breathe, laughing so hard at the above comment. Unions disciplining their members? Even if they had that power, I can't imagine it being done. IF it had been done, I am sure it was done to protect the member from harsher employer punishment.

What a joke.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Can't breathe, laughing so hard at the above comment. Unions disciplining their members? Even if they had that power, I can't imagine it being done. IF it had been done, I am sure it was done to protect the member from harsher employer punishment.
> 
> What a joke.


Probably a good thing you don't work in construction, Offknit--all that levity would knock you off balance and send you plunging twenty stories to the ground.

All humor aside, yes members of LIUNA are expected to abide by a code that covers job performance, safety issues, treatment of tools and equipment, and training. It also provides a safe and sane channel for airing and settling disputes among workers, and it ensures that the conditions they work under adhere to Federal regulations.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

The argument that we don't need trade unions annoys me as much as women who say they're not feminists or that they "don't need" feminism. Well, lucky them that they don't live in Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Afghanistan, Egypt, China, Pakistan, India, Bangladesh....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am pro union. Don't know what I would do without it. In my mind, it kept administrators that were incompetent in line as much as possible. At least it put fear into them.

However, my husband worked as management years ago and does not like unions. He had to let people go because of something the union did. He was upset because he had to tell people they did not have a job. I do not know the specifics. 

I guess there are two sides to the coin. There are two ways of looking at things. However, I could not do my job without the union. 

Right now, I know of a person who was accused of something that we ALL know was untrue. She was fired unjustly. She is fighting it to the end. If she did not have a union, she would have no way to get help - unless she wanted to hire an expensive lawyer that she could not ever afford.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Agree.


momeee said:


> Every day a new layer of of corruption, deceit, ineptitude, call it what you want, is exposed. When will it end?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> The argument that we don't need trade unions annoys me as much as women who say they're not feminists or that they "don't need" feminism. Well, lucky them that they don't live in Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Afghanistan, Egypt, China, Pakistan, India, Bangladesh....


No one has said we don't need unions, there is room enough in our country for non-union and union. To each his own, let the buyer decide who he wants doing his or her construction. I was and am not arguing,just stating the facts as they are in my surrounding area. If you are worried about feminism why don't you unionize it. Now I'm going to step back and let the name calling begin. Have a good evening. Lukka


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I also listened to some of the hearing and It appeared to me that these individuals and groups were being targeted for no other reason than their connections to the GOP. I also know of someone personally whose small business practice of 30+ years was challenged. Nothing had changed except for her support of the Tea Party and her opposition to ocare. In the end ... no problem was discovered only loss of time and emotional energy.


momeee said:


> The parts of the hearing that I was able to listen to did not appear to be a function of the IRS 'checking'... what they were doing was intentional harassment by the sound of the repeated requests for the same docs...yes, if it were impartial, I'd still think thy were harassing or incompetent -based on the testimonies. I would also like to know if those who were approved had to submit the same amount and depth of paperwork. You can call this particular incident just doing their job, if you want, but I think it was highly unusual, at best, and probably illegal.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

lukka said:


> No one has said we don't need unions, there is room enough in our country for non-union and union. To each his own, let the buyer decide who he wants doing his or her construction. I was and am not arguing,just stating the facts as they are in my surrounding area. If you are worried about feminism why don't you unionize it. Now I'm going to step back and let the name calling begin. Have a good evening. Lukka


I don't see the point of your response. People have often said unions are unnecessary. I was making a general point about how quickly history is forgotten. I don't think you needed to put in your narky comment about unionising feminism.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I think all bills should be "clean". If they can't pass on their own merit, then they are not needed or should be cleaned up until they can pass. Enough with the pork and all the games.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

My DH believes that no bill should be longer than the Constitution until our debt is reduced to a reasonable number. Moratorium on everything. Sometimes he can be very wise.


momeee said:


> Yes, weren't the bills historically used to hide or insure passage of 'pork ' that otherwise wouldn't have been approved?
> Cutting the pork might be a unique way to save money and prevent fiefdoms from continuing.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I believe that we do have American Exceptionalism. I also believe that the United Kingdom has UK Exceptionalism, Canadian Exceptionalism, Germany as well, China, Russia et al. And I believe it is important to teach our children about our Exceptionalism and their responsibility to keep it going. There is exceptionalism everywhere on our planet.



off2knit said:


> And I was not addressing you, so butt out
> 
> She was apologizing for American's that believe in American Exceptionalism, like myself. I do not believe it is something to apologize for. Especially since I pointed out that exceptionalism is not a synonym for feeling superior


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The problem with unions is that they have strayed so far from their origins, they have lost sight of their importance. They are losing members and are fighting to keep those that remain.
> 
> As far a right to work goes, people, businesses and states should have the choice whether or not to join a union or let unions in. JMO


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Good salient points.


lukka said:


> any inspection that inspectors feel neccesary. A non union contrctor keeps his or her job based on merit/doing a good job and respecting his or her surroundings, a union contractor is protected by his or her union. 85% of government work is done by union,not that they are getting the best workers for the job but that union and government are bed fellows. Non union companies were not even allow to bid on any reconstruction jobs after Sandy hit NJ. The citizens suffered but not many care.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Architects design buildings. Not contractors unless they are one and the same.

Do you have data to show that buildings built by unionized workers are safer than those built by non-union workers.

Another area which comes into play with union workers. How many have given professional presentations and suddenly there is a glitch in the AV system? You have an idea what went on but are not permitted to provide a fix and must wait for the "union worker" to appear a half hour or later. And to everyone in the room time is important>


susanmos2000 said:


> On-the-site inspections, both before and after completion, are not enough. We read too often about walkways, walls, ceilings, even entire buildings coming down on people's heads. The contractor may indeed lose his job after his sloppily designed structure comes down, but that's little comfort to the people maimed and injured in the process.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Obviously never built a house.



lukka said:


> You belief that inspections only happen before and after construction tells me that you don't understand the process , so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What you suggest could be done by union or non-union. And if you are building a structure, you should know the difference between 18 vs 12 inches off center. And county inspectors should also pick that up during one of their first inspections.



soloweygirl said:


> That would be the result of using inferior products to keep costs down or not using enough support in the structure. (I.E. using a support beam every 18 inches instead of every 12 inches.) Not because it was a union vs non union job.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

There is no limit to their creativity.


momeee said:


> There are already 'whispers'- some here will love that!- about more scandals to be revealed. A new soap opera every day!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

medusa said:


> Huck - I think I love you!  Seriously, I look forward to reading your words, as you are always spot on. I am glad that you a such frequent contributor!!


medusa
I thank you with all my Heart. Fair, always fair is most important in my life and seeing so much ugliness with Bible in hand goes against everything I have been taught. If mankind wants to survive we need to hold hands and give support across all nations, become blind to all politics and religions 
and simply focus on humanity. Once we find a neutral ground to meet on, we shall never have wars again. 
Hugs. Huck


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Do you have data to show that buildings built by unionized workers are safer than those built by non-union workers.


An unanswerable question as virtually no building is designed and constructed without at least some non-unionized participation.

However, OSHA released a report that showed that 86% of all NYC fatalities occurred on sites employing non-union labor. And the members of organizations like LIUNA enjoy far more benefits than their non-unionized counterparts: health insurance (82% vs. 46% for non-members), pensions (77% vs. 35%), a far smaller pay gap for workers who are women or members of a minority group. They are also 35 to 50% more productive than non-unionized workers--the benefits of unionized trade are simply undeniable. Everyone profits in the end.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Obviously never built a house.


True enough, but I doubt you have either. And I have watched houses being constructed from the foundations up--one of my uncles owned a construction company, another was an electrician, and still another was a plumber (Southern California Pipe Trades #16).


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> WRONG. Michele Bachmann R-MN, Allen West R-FL, Reince Priebus RNC chair, James Imhofe R-OK, Jason Chavetz R-Utah.
> Those are just a few who are calling for the impeachment of Obama.
> The IRS practices have been going on for decades. It was just revealed during President Obama's term. The Tea Party is calling foul because their applications were held up for further scrutiny. That is the job of those IRS workers. To make sure that those applying for 501C4 status are indeed non profit, Liberal or Conservative. How they went about it however, I do not condone. I think the oversight commitees are driving the Circus wagon in circles. And it should not be politicized as it is.
> Churches, Libertarians, and Liberal groups have been "targeted as well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It would seem so. I have no doubt that more than one member of the GOP--including most of the conservatives in this thread--spend a considerable amount of time searching for and gloating over "facts" and figures that seem to cast doubt over Obama's effectiveness as President. Despite their self-proclaimed status as good Christian souls they simply revel in scandal and Congress' inability and/or unwillingness to get anything done, and the resulting misery it brings.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> The argument that we don't need trade unions annoys me as much as women who say they're not feminists or that they "don't need" feminism. Well, lucky them that they don't live in Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Afghanistan, Egypt, China, Pakistan, India, Bangladesh....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am pro union. Don't know what I would do without it. In my mind, it kept administrators that were incompetent in line as much as possible. At least it put fear into them.
> 
> However, my husband worked as management years ago and does not like unions. He had to let people go because of something the union did. He was upset because he had to tell people they did not have a job. I do not know the specifics.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> True enough, but I doubt you have either. And I have watched houses being constructed from the foundations up--one of my uncles owned a construction company, another was an electrician, and still another was a plumber (Southern California Pipe Trades #16).


susanmos2000
Since we have no other ways to train people for many trades, the Unions are extremely important. No, they have not done everything well as far as demands are concerned but the work they put out is quality. At least when a union worker comes to perform a necessary repair in my home I feel comfortable.
Many non-union laborers are doing fine work as well but it is hard to qualify them. Usually word of mouth is what we have to depend on in such cases and that does not always end well.
There is not one good solution for all problems but Unions surely have proven to be of value. 
A friend who lost the roof to his home in a storm learned that the roof rafters never were properly fastened to the walls. Built by a non-union builder.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> Since we have no other ways to train people for many trades, the Unions are extremely important. No, they have not done everything well as far as demands are concerned but the work they put out is quality. At least when a union worker comes to perform a necessary repair in my home I feel comfortable.
> Many non-union laborers are doing fine work as well but it is hard to qualify them. Usually word of mouth is what we have to depend on in such cases and that does not always end well.
> There is not one good solution for all problems but Unions surely have proven to be of value.


There's no question about it, Huck. I have no doubt that many non-union members do fine work, but it is absolutely beyond dispute that their unionized counterparts enjoy better working conditions, are more efficient, and have health insurance and pensions available to them should they become injured.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Did anyone hear Saxby Chambliss give his explanation for sexual harassment in the military? What a dunce!

http://www.politico.com/story/2013/06/debbie-wasserman-schultz-saxby-chambliss-hormones-92226.html?hp=f1


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Did anyone hear Saxby Chambliss give his explanation for sexual harassment in the military? What a dunce!
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2013/06/debbie-wasserman-schultz-saxby-chambliss-hormones-92226.html?hp=f1


Yes, it's those darned old adolescent hormones. Surprised he hasn't recommended saltpeter over jail time for the guilty parties.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Did anyone hear Saxby Chambliss give his explanation for sexual harassment in the military? What a dunce!
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2013/06/debbie-wasserman-schultz-saxby-chambliss-hormones-92226.html?hp=f1


alcameron
How kind you are describing him. I have a much harsher depiction. Does that really surprise us anymore? Sounds like sexual abuse is to be excused as growing up. What a horrible attitude that is. Does Chambliss have a daughter(s) I wonder and would love to hear their opinion.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> There's no question about it, Huck. I have no doubt that many non-union members do fine work, but it is absolutely beyond dispute that their unionized counterparts enjoy better working conditions, are more efficient, and have health insurance and pensions available to them should they become injured.


susanmos2000
We also need to be reminded that if it was not for Unions many of our wages would be even much lower than they are now. Unions have set some standards for pay over the years and without them we would have more than 50 Million people being very poor. I would even vote for a People's Union. Put all of the supportive groups for all human causes together and insist on all politicians doing the jobs for which we put them into office and if they do not fly right, work in unison to kick them out. There were times when any individual had many chances to get ahead that no longer is the rule, it now is the exception
and therefore we need a backup for us working stiff and Unions could provide that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...what about writing English properly?>>>



lukka said:


> You belief that inspections only happen before and after construction tells me that you don't understand the process , so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Did anyone hear Saxby Chambliss give his explanation for sexual harassment in the military? What a dunce!
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2013/06/debbie-wasserman-schultz-saxby-chambliss-hormones-92226.html?hp=f1


alcameron
The raging hormones of the very young are only the tip of the iceberg when it comes o sexual assault in the military as well as in the private sector. When as a woman you move about men of all ages you quickly feel like your private parts are a magnet
and fair game for horny aging, raging bulls. Sorry if my description offends anyone but I am describing reality and it is time we face it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Did anyone hear about the 'nuclear solution' against the filibuster? This may shake up DC.....and YES, it involves President Obama.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> How kind you are describing him. I have a much harsher depiction. Does that really surprise us anymore? Sounds like sexual abuse is to be excused as growing up. What a horrible attitude that is. Does Chambliss have a daughter(s) I wonder and would love to hear their opinion.


Absolutely mind-boggling. So many Americans (Chambliss too, I'm sure) consider our military the most intelligent best-trained force that ever existed. Well, how great can it be if our soldiers are absolutely defenseless against an unexpected surge of testosterone?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> The raging hormones of the very young are only the tip of the iceberg when it comes o sexual assault in the military as well as in the private sector. When as a woman you move about men of all ages you quickly feel like your private parts are a magnet
> and fair game for horny aging, raging bulls. Sorry if my description offends anyone but I am describing reality and it is time we face it.


Are you saying that woman don't need to be with men in the military Ingried?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...they just get paid less.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> Being non-union does not mean the workers are incompetent. Non-union workers take just as much pride in their work as do union members.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Did anyone hear about the 'nuclear solution' against the filibuster? This may shake up DC.....and YES, it involves President Obama.


Hadn't heard about this...what exactly IS the 'nuclear solution'?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Momeee- I think I love you!  Seriously, I look forward to reading your words, as you are always spot on. I am glad that you are such a frequent contributor!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hadn't heard about this...what exactly IS the 'nuclear solution'?


I think it has to do with changing Senate rules to using a simple majority to break a filibuster. This is just what I remember, have to look it up. Anyone else?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Who has the power to discipline their officers?


susanmos2000 said:


> Unions have the power to discipline their members and an interest in seeing that their training is thorough and up-to-date. Structures fail because of inferior building materials, but even the finest materials in the world are useless if they're put together in a sloppy or incompetent manner.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Momeee- I think I love you!  Seriously, I look forward to reading your words, as you are always spot on. I am glad that you are such a frequent contributor!


Medusa: Huck - I think I love you! Seriously, I look forward to reading your words, as you are always spot on. I am glad that you a such frequent contributor!!

Close, RU, but the smiley face wasn't in the original. Seems the conservatives can't resist changing some names and adding a few symbols when they try to copy something out, be it emails or KP posts. Tsk tsk.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Who has the power to discipline their officers?


I would assume that if they fail to follow laws they'd be disciplined by the criminal justice system like anyone else.
I grew up in a part of the country in which workers could not have survived without unions because they would have been working in very unsafe environments. You can't trust all the employers of the world to treat their employees fairly and to provide safe working conditions.

P.S. Hi, RU


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Barack Obama's Record-Setting Presidency

1. No Budget
President Obama is the only president not to pass a budget in a given fiscal year. The Democrat-controlled Congress passed one in 2009, holding spending levels at trillion dollar deficits.

2. Poverty Rate
"The U.S. Census Bureau puts the number of Americans in poverty at levels not seen since the mid-1960s when [LBJ] launched the federal governments so-called War on Poverty. As President Barack Obama began his second term in January, nearly 50 million Americans  one in six  were living below the income line that defines poverty."

3. Food Stamps
The number of households receiving food stamps in January 2013 was 23,087,886. There are 115,310,000 households, meaning that one 1 out of every 5 households now receive food stamps. It also means more Americans are receiving food stamps than make up the population of Spain.

4. Labor Force Participation
The percentage of the workforce that has a job is at the lowest since the Jimmy Carter administration at 63.4%. In addition, part-time employment has skyrocketed under this president, partly due to Obamacare healthcare coverage requirements.

5. Disability Recipients
"The total number of people in the United States now receiving federal disability benefits hit a record 10,978,040... according to data from the Social Security Administration. The 10,978,040 disability beneficiaries in the U.S. now exceed the population of all but seven states. For example, there are more Americans collecting disability today than there are people living in Georgia, Michigan, North Carolina, New Jersey or Virginia."

6. Black Unemployment
The black unemployment rate of nearly 15% is the highest since the mid-1980s. The jobless numbers are at a record-high since the Reagan years, when there was a sharp drop in black unemployment.

7. Weeks Above 8% Unemployment
Barack Obama presided over the longest stretch with unemployment above 8% at 43 weeks. This is a record since 1948. And as one can see from the graph, the Reagan recovery led to increasing labor force participation, while the Obama "recovery" led to decreasing labor force participation.

8. War Powers
Nobel Peace Prize winning president Barack Obama is the only president to violate the 1973 War Powers Act with his commitment of U.S. troops to a war in Libya. The White House cited a vague 'international consensus' as the authority, although the Constitution gives Congress sole war-making powers.

9. National Debt & Deficits
The U.S. national debt is approaching $17 trillion, which is a record in terms of debt-to-GDP unseen since the World War II aftermath. The president added more to the debt in one term than all previous presidents combined, which will remain a burden for generations to come.

More cut and paste *YAWN*


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

And if we accept all your points, let's lay some of the blame squarely on the shoulders of the US Congress, particularly on the do-nothing Tea Partiers and the obstructionist Republicans. You have to blame them because they told us at the outset what they intended to do.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And if we accept all your points, let's lay some of the blame squarely on the shoulders of the US Comgress, particularly on the do-nothing Tea Partiers and the obstructionist Republicans. You have to blame them because they told us at the outset what they intended to do.


Yes, they did--for once they were completely aboveboard. No African-American has ever led our country, and if the Republicans in Congress have to sacrifice their political careers and their countrymen's future to maintain the status quo, so be it. Disgusting.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Re nuclear option

Meet the Three Judges Who Could Bring the Senate to its Knees

By Philip Bump | The Atlantic Wire  11 hrs ago

The White House Rose Garden is rarely a scene of insurrection. But if reports are to be believed, this morning at 10:30 the president will use the setting for phase one of a strategy that could end with Senate Democrats exercising the "nuclear option" to reset rules around the use of the filibuster. Simply by saying three names.
RELATED: Obama vs. Senate Republicans: Who Hates the Constitution More?
The plan goes something like this. At the event, Obama will nominate three judges to fill three vacancies on an appeals court serving Washington, D.C. (The D.C. Circuit, as it's known, has broad power to review federal regulations, making it an extremely powerful bench  and one from which four sitting Supreme Court Justices have come.) The Constitution mandates that the Senate vote on those nominees, which under normal circumstances would likely mean that they'd be approved. After all, 54 Democrats and Democrat-friendly independents is a larger number than 45 Republicans.
RELATED: Five Best Thursday Columns
But these are not normal circumstances. Obama has nominated people to fill those three vacancies before, only to see the nominations blocked by a Republican filibuster. In the current Senate, a nominee needs 60 votes  enough to end any filibuster and be approved. With the Democrats losing a senator yesterday, reaching that number just became harder.
RELATED: Harry Reid Might Just Have the Votes to Upend the Senate Nomination Process
After Obama nominates three people at once, Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid can bring them before the whole Senate simultaneously. The hope is that, by doing so, the Republicans would be less able to justify filibusters for all three, given that it's meant to be a tool employed in rare circumstances. If the Republicans do filibuster them all, the Senate could decide to revamp established rules  which isn't subject to filibuster  making it so that certain nominees need only a majority of votes to be approved. This is known, melodramatically, as the "nuclear option," given that it upends the protocol to which the Senate ostensibly adheres.
RELATED: Some Limitations of Using Google to Find Racist Voters
The three nominees, according to The New York Times and The Washington Post, are:
RELATED: 'No Experience' Obama Is Too Fast a Learner for Romney
Patricia Ann Millett. Millett served as an assistant to the Solicitor General under Presidents Clinton and George W. Bush. Prior to that, she worked in the Department of Justice's Civil Division. She currently works for the D.C. Law firm Akin Gump, where she leads the appellate practice. She's argued 32 cases before the Supreme Court. (Source.)
Cornelia T. L. Pillard. Pillard, now a professor at Georgetown University, also worked for the Solicitor General under President Clinton, eventually becoming an Assistant Attorney General. Prior to entering government service, she worked for the NAACP Legal Defense Fund as assistant counsel. Pillard has argued eight cases before the Supreme Court. (Source.)
Robert L. Wilkins. Wilkins has served on the D.C. District Court since 2010. Prior to that, he served in the public defender's office in the District of Columbia. Wilkins, who is black, was also party to a landmark civil rights case, following a Maryland traffic stop in which he and family members were pulled over for no reason other than race. (Source.)
If the Senate were to approve all three nominees, the balance of the D.C. Circuit would shift. Right now, four Democratic appointees and four Republican appointees sit on what is widely believed to be the nation's second most influential court. Filling the three vacancies would make the balance seven-to-four  although there is a senior bench with six judges who hear some cases, five of whom were Republican appointees.
Republicans have a counter to the President's plan: eliminate the three vacancies or, at least, move some to other Appeals benches. It's an equally transparent push to manipulate the balance of power on the court  but one that faces a steep climb in a Senate still controlled by Democrats.
With the death of Senator Lautenberg, however, even the "nuclear option" plan looks tentative.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

The smiley is the same. Only thing I changed was "you a always" to "you are always" Check it out!!



susanmos2000 said:


> Medusa: Huck - I think I love you! Seriously, I look forward to reading your words, as you are always spot on. I am glad that you a such frequent contributor!!
> 
> Close, RU, but the smiley face wasn't in the original. Seems the conservatives can't resist changing some names and adding a few symbols when they try to copy something out, be it emails or KP posts. Tsk tsk.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

WOW What a compilation!


joeysomma said:


> Barack Obama's Record-Setting Presidency
> 
> 1. No Budget
> President Obama is the only president not to pass a budget in a given fiscal year. The Democrat-controlled Congress passed one in 2009, holding spending levels at trillion dollar deficits.
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> The smiley is the same. Only thing I changed was "you a always" to "you are always" Check it out!!


Just did--you also dropped on of the exclamation points. Accuracy accuracy accuracy.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> WOW What a compilation!


Yes--wonder what site or sites she copied it from?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Also added " are" for you "a" such. Improvement, improvement, improvement. Just having some fun. Humor is a great equalizer.
Hugs



susanmos2000 said:


> Just did--you also dropped on {{{{did you mean one? Ha Gotcha}}}}}}
> 
> of the exclamation points. Accuracy accuracy accuracy.


Now who's talking about accuracy?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I believe that we do have American Exceptionalism. I also believe that the United Kingdom has UK Exceptionalism, Canadian Exceptionalism, Germany as well, China, Russia et al. And I believe it is important to teach our children about our Exceptionalism and their responsibility to keep it going. There is exceptionalism everywhere on our planet.


 :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Also added " are" for you "a" such. Improvement, improvement, improvement.


Same attitude the GOP took when they transcribed the Benghazi emails. What's wrong with a little poetic license if it makes the end result more entertaining? Accuracy accuracy accuracy--repeat it ten times, RU.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> http://patriotupdate.com/articles/barack-obama-a-record-setting-president/


Couldn't resist checking the link--yes, there it is along with ads for the "Pink Lady Gun Giveaway" and "Win an AR-15". Why does this not surprise me?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> http://patriotupdate.com/articles/barack-obama-a-record-setting-president/


NO thanks, joey. I've seen the drek you have posted and I won't waste my time on more insane right wing extremist trash.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Momeee- I think I love you!  Seriously, I look forward to reading your words, as you are always spot on. I am glad that you are such a frequent contributor!


Thanks!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Barack Obama's Record-Setting Presidency
> 
> 1. No Budget
> President Obama is the only president not to pass a budget in a given fiscal year. The Democrat-controlled Congress passed one in 2009, holding spending levels at trillion dollar deficits.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
and I'll add one more 
10. Obama also holds the record for the most number of CZARS he has appointed that have law making and decision making powers over us...bypassing the involvement of Congress.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Are there any statements that are wrong? Please provide the correct info along with a site.


Well, there's this little gem

HOW JFK SECRETLY ADMIRED HITLER


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh my. Looks like the righties have reverted back to kindergarten. Momee with her long , boring, and useless copy and pastes, because obviuosly she can't think for herself, RU taking somebodyelse's quote and changing it, and joey just continues on her downard spiral.
All in the name of hate.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, there's this little gem
> 
> HOW JFK SECRETLY ADMIRED HITLER


Do you now know why she is like she is, susan?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Are there any statements that are wrong? Please provide the correct info along with a site.


Oh, and this:

Jail to the Chief

Obama told a group of students to reject those voices that warn of Government Tyranny whats more important than what he said, was what he did not say. He did not say make them prove it, he did not say study for yourself.and he did not say Look at the track recordbecause history proves him to be a lying marxist.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Do you now know why she is like she is, susan?


Yes, it's crystal clear to me now, Patty. I can't even call her sources junk--that's too kind a word. It's more like something dug out of the bottom of the litter box.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> Since we have no other ways to train people for many trades, the Unions are extremely important. No, they have not done everything well as far as demands are concerned but the work they put out is quality. At least when a union worker comes to perform a necessary repair in my home I feel comfortable.
> Many non-union laborers are doing fine work as well but it is hard to qualify them. Usually word of mouth is what we have to depend on in such cases and that does not always end well.
> There is not one good solution for all problems but Unions surely have proven to be of value.
> A friend who lost the roof to his home in a storm learned that the roof rafters never were properly fastened to the walls. Built by a non-union builder.


Ingried:
Oh, so how do you explain the over 200% over-run, largest PLA in US history. You know, the Big Dig, famously known as the Big Swig.

The project that was billions of overrun costs, thousands of leaks, substandard materials, union workers known for visiting Meth labs while on the job, sleeping and heavily drinking on the job, inferior installation of lightning and fasteners and materials, thousands of guardrail accidents and injuries, no inspections or inspections signed off by leaders that never took place, completion years over the delayed deadlines, and even a fatal accident for faulty and sloppy work?

The Big Dig remains the largest and most ineffective union (PLA) job in US history; *all* built by union workers.

There are plenty of ways to train workers without the unions.

How do you explain this largest and worst failure of union workers funded by the taxpayers?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I've asked any of you to show me if any statements are wrong. No hate just the truth.


Maybe the truth in the mind of hate groups. The National Enquirer deems that they print the truth too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How did Hitler and JFK find their way to Obama's Record Setting Presidency?


Does not even dignify an answer.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ingried:
> Oh, so how do you explain the over 200% over-run, largest PLA in US history. You know, the Big Dig, famously known as the Big Swig.
> 
> The project that was billions of overrun costs, thousands of leaks, substandard materials, union workers known for visiting Meth labs while on the job, sleeping and heavily drinking on the job, inferior installation of lightning and fasteners and materials, thousands of guardrail accidents and injuries, no inspections or inspections signed off by leaders that never took place, completion years over the delayed deadlines, and even a fatal accident for faulty and sloppy work?
> ...


She's blowing toxic fumes again, susan. Get the oil can


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I think it has to do with changing Senate rules to using a simple majority to break a filibuster. This is just what I remember, have to look it up. Anyone else?


I do not have to look it up; I'm fairly knowledgable and up-to-date with laws, past and present.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I do not have to look it up; I up-to-date with the laws past and present.


Of course not! Keep telling yourself that. Maybe one day it will come true.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Who has the power to discipline their officers?


Oh, this should be good! Cannot wait to hear this explained.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> not just because they were members of a union. It is a government employee union.


Oh that horrible nasty government ! Maybe you should call up your buddies, joey and stop them from ever making a mistake again.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How did Hitler and JFK find their way to Obama's Record Setting Presidency?


Don't want even hear your explanation. I'd rather feast my eyes on the goodies available from your site.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> And if we accept all your points, let's lay some of the blame squarely on the shoulders of the US Congress, particularly on the do-nothing Tea Partiers and the obstructionist Republicans. You have to blame them because they told us at the outset what they intended to do.


Please explain to us when the Dems ran the Senate the past six years under Obama's Presidency, and the House for 2.5 of the past 5.5 years, how the Tea Party who barely existed into the third year and those mean Republicans obstructed anything?

President Obama had the trifecta and did what with his power and authority?

What did Obama and the Dems do in the past six years besides, raise everyone's taxes, rules, regs, the unemployment rate and the debt and deficit.

Because you repeat yourself over and over again does not make your accusations true.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She's blowing toxic fumes again, susan. Get the oil can


Yes, and two buckets of water to dump over the heads of his bodyguards, Thing 1 and Thing 2.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh my. Looks like the righties have reverted back to kindergarten. Momee with her long , boring, and useless copy and pastes, because obviuosly she can't think for herself, RU taking somebodyelse's quote and changing it, and joey just continues on her downard spiral.
> All in the name of hate.


Bratty Patty
Does that not sound like: "This is my little pail, you took my little pail, give me back my little pail, Mommy they took my pail, gimme back my pail". Pre-Kindergarten exchanges but then, let's consider the source.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please explain to us when the Dems ran the Senate the past six years under Obama's Presidency, and the House for 2.5 of the past 5.5 years, how the Tea Party who barely existed into the third year and those mean Republicans obstructed anything?
> 
> President Obama had the trisector and did what with his power and authority?
> 
> ...


Yes, it actually does. Facts win over fiction every time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> not just because they were members of a union. It is a government employee union.


I know joey, but I wanted to keep my explanation as simple and adjective free as possible for the masses. :shock:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Does that not sound like: "This is my little pail, you took my little pail, give me back my little pail, Mommy they took my pail, gimme back my pail". Pre-Kindergarten exchanges but then, let's consider the source.


Frankly the kindergarten curriculum would be too advanced for this crowd. I mean, did you see Joey's site? Frankly I'm surprised its not done entirely in words and symbols--I doubt these folks could get through a Dick and Jane reader.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> Thanks!


Have we not encountered some not so bright schoolmates who constantly copied from us? Are they here now? Sure looks like it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> They don't understand anyway.


They don't understand *anything* anyway.

Fixed your typo for you. You're welcome


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They don't understand anyway.


I sure as heck don't. You Joey have been sucked into some strange alternate universe--and by the looks of it you have plenty of company.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf, first of all taxes are the lowest they have been since Reagan. The deficit has come down dramatically in the last 2 years. The President does not control unemployment. You yourselves have argued that the government can't create jobs because they are created in the private sector. But when discussions are made to cut the Defense budget, they moan about all the jobs that will be lost. So which is it?

Plus with all of the tax cuts and loopholes that benefit the wealthy that have been created since Reagan, we should be drowning in jobs (if tax cuts create jobs).

Regulations and rules are created by congress, and since they run the lower house, they must be okay with them.
Remember the president is not a monarch. He can only sign what congress sends him.


As for the senate, the minority has the fillibuster. If the majority does not get 60 votes, they can't break the fillibuster.
As for the house, they have wasted hours and millions of dollars passing 37 bills to repeal "Obamacare". Most bills that come out of the house won't get to the senate.
Those bills that do go through the house and the senate need to go to conference commitees to hammer out the details.
Tea Party Repubs like Ted Cruz refuse to let the commitee's sit.

You should take your own advise on repeating yourself.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ingried:
> Oh, so how do you explain the over 200% over-run, largest PLA in US history. You know, the Big Dig, famously known as the Big Swig.
> 
> The project that was billions of overrun costs, thousands of leaks, substandard materials, union workers known for visiting Meth labs while on the job, sleeping and heavily drinking on the job, inferior installation of lightning and fasteners and materials, thousands of guardrail accidents and injuries, no inspections or inspections signed off by leaders that never took place, completion years over the delayed deadlines, and even a fatal accident for faulty and sloppy work?
> ...


Very nice recall. I forgot this horror scene. THere are still lingering problems with that project needing constant repairs that are needed before the expected time.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> As for the senate, the minority has the fillibuster. If the majority does not get 60 votes, they can't break the fillibuster


That may be about to change. Apparently Washington is in such gridlock that the Reid is threatening to use the "nuclear option"--changing established custom to allow a filibuster to broken with just a bare majority of votes. If that happens, hang onto you hats!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> They don't understand *anything* anyway.
> 
> Fixed your typo for you. You're welcome


We understand plenty, thank you. You guys are completely whacked!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That may be about to change. Apparently Washington is in such gridlock that the Reid is threatening to use the "nuclear option"--changing established custom to allow a filibuster to broken with just a bare majority of votes. If that happens, hang onto you hats!


It's about time. Talking about abuse of fillerbustering. I forgot to mention the 3 Stooges, Boehner, Mc Connell, and Cantor.
"we will make Obama a one term president. They blew that , so now it's just sideshows and more obstruction.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> We understand plenty, thank you. You guys are completely whacked!


They truly are--no wonder Offknit has such a regal air. Remember the quote about the one-eyed man being King in the land of the blind? That one eye plus a few working brain cells make her a goddess compared to these amoebas.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's about time. Talking about abuse of fillerbustering. I forgot to mention the 3 Stooges, Boehner, Mc Connell, and Cantor.
> "we will make Obama a one term president. They blew that , so now it's just sideshows and more obstruction.


Someone needs to get a big hook and yank them off the stage. The show's over.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please explain to us when the Dems ran the Senate the past six years under Obama's Presidency, and the House for 2.5 of the past 5.5 years, how the Tea Party who barely existed into the third year and those mean Republicans obstructed anything?
> 
> President Obama had the trifecta and did what with his power and authority?
> 
> ...


I love your last statement,"Because you repeat yourself over and over again does not make your accusations true". There in is the crux of the problem of most of the postings from O's worshipers... Most (not all) cannot offer any logical facts or argument in their favor, and they spend all their time making ridiculous accusations and personal insults, that fall on deaf ears. Unless O can get his house in order, get rid of the useless mouth-piece liars, replace them with honest qualified folks with a backbone, the ability to speak up, and a desire to remedy the situation, he'd do well to get himself a top hat, a rabbit, and a magic wand to save his reputation as succeeding as successful president for hope and change.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I predict that very hook will show up in the 2014 elections.
Americans are tired of them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> That may be about to change. Apparently Washington is in such gridlock that the Reid is threatening to use the "nuclear option"--changing established custom to allow a filibuster to broken with just a bare majority of votes. If that happens, hang onto you hats!


susanmos2000
Reid should have done that already. Looking forward to it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I do not have to look it up; I'm fairly knowledgable and up-to-date with laws, past and present.


Here comes the arrogance again.
Well, I didn't have to look up "knowledgeable."


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Unions, what a great thing to come about in our time. Would people want to return to the 80 work week, no benefits, no child labor laws, no job security, no retirement benefits?
No safety laws, no discrimination in hiring. no consistent wages? That is what things were like before unions. 
I grew up in a town that outside of retail, everything was unionized. Nobody went broke for paying union workers.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Frankly Mommee, it does appear that Obama and the Congressional Democrats have had enough and are ready to put the house in order--they're about to break with filibuster tradition by changing the rules to allow the things to be stopped with a simple majority. It's a hard decision to have to make, but the GOP can no longer be permitted to tie Washington in knots.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> We understand plenty, thank you. You guys are completely whacked!


BrattyPatty
You are going so soft on the injured (whacked?).
It is more than that.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I predict that very hook will show up in the 2014 elections.
> Americans are tired of them.


You're probably right. Enough is enough.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Unions, what a great thing to come about in our time. Would people want to return to the 80 work week, no benefits, no child labor laws, no job security, no retirement benefits?
> No safety laws, no discrimination in hiring. That is what things were like before unions.


BrattyPatty
I am glad you remind folks of "the good old times". Their memories are on permanent vacation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> They don't understand anyway. The subways in New York were done quickly and inexpensive as long as it was under private control. Now all the cars are obsolete.


joeysomma
No kidding the infrastructure is old? You don't say.
Where have you been? The President has been pointing that out for years now and we have been reminding you folks of that
for some time now as well. Get with it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> You are going so soft on the injured (whacked?).
> It is more than that.


No doubt it is, but one likes to err on the side of charity. That site she favors is absolutely insane. Zombie apocalypse kits? Free gun giveaways? "Patriot" Bibles?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> No kidding the infrastructure is old? You don't say.
> Where have you been? The President has been pointing that out for years now and we have been reminding you folks of that
> for some time now as well. Get with it.


But to no avail. It's more important to get the black man out of the White House. So hunting witches they will go and not stop until the country crumbles. What bewilders me, is that this all ok with them.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly Mommee, it does appear that Obama and the Congressional Democrats have had enough and are ready to put the house in order--they're about to break with filibuster tradition by changing the rules to allow the things to be stopped with a simple majority. It's a hard decision to have to make, but the GOP can no longer be permitted to tie Washington in knots.


i cannot disagree. O, his admin. the GOP and the Dems....PLENTY of blame to go around. Hard working Americans should be sick, sick, sick of it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> But to no avail. It's more important to get the black man out of the White House. So hunting witches they will go and not stop until the country crumbles. What bewilders me, is that this all ok with them.


Maybe for folks building fallout shelters, buying rifles by the dozen, and stocking away enough food to last for years, the collapse of the nation doesn't seem like such a big deal. Psychologists have speculated that squirreling away too much can cause some to subconsciously try to bring about a crisis to release those goods back into their lives. Maybe that's the case here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

[quote KPG}
Ingried:
Oh, so how do you explain the over 200% over-run, largest PLA in US history. You know, the Big Dig, famously known as the Big Swig.

The project that was billions of overrun costs, thousands of leaks, substandard materials, union workers known for visiting Meth labs while on the job, sleeping and heavily drinking on the job, inferior installation of lightning and fasteners and materials, thousands of guardrail accidents and injuries, no inspections or inspections signed off by leaders that never took place, completion years over the delayed deadlines, and even a fatal accident for faulty and sloppy work?

The Big Dig remains the largest and most ineffective union (PLA) job in US history; all built by union workers.

There are plenty of ways to train workers without the unions.

How do you explain this largest and worst failure of union workers funded by the taxpayers? [end quote}

[quote BrattyPatty]
They all had to leave the job due to severe electrocution from installing the 'lightning', all 'knowledgable' one. I'll bet some even died! Lighting is not spelled as lightning. Knowledgeable is not spelled as knowledgable. I corrected your spelling.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> i cannot disagree. O, his admin. the GOP and the Dems....PLENTY of blame to go around. Hard working Americans should be sick, sick, sick of it.


Frankly momeee, this is not a one-party nation. Obama was elected twice by the American people, and there's no question that he will remain in office for another three years. Do you really hate him enough to want to bypass the Constitution to get him (and every other Democrat in the line of succession) kicked out? Don't you think that would be a bigger threat to the nation that simply waiting it out until 2016? Would you really like to see Issa (or whoever the reigning GOP favorite is) seize power and declare himself acting President?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

She's gone--I knew there'd be no answer. Truly I'm disappointed--I wish every conservative would think over the question of whether they do indeed want their dearest wish (eliminating Obama and the other 18 Democrats in the chain of command) to come true.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She's blowing toxic fumes again, susan. Get the oil can


TM is wrong again. The Big Dig failures were not due to inept union employees but incompetent engineers. They did not do their research before they began the project and once the project began they discovered all sorts of obstacles under ground that then had to be dealt with. They also used a lot of construction materials that were prefabricated, substandard and did not meet specs that would sustain the weight of the traffic using this nightmarish tangle of roadways and tunnels. Another thing the engineers did not plan for was water corrosion underground, mores specifically salt water that can eat threw a variety of metals used in rebar and also can destroy concrete.
This was not the fault of Union workers but the fault of the design engineers on the project.
You just threw this project out there without thinking as is your normal practice. If there were a couple of workers not behaving as they should it certainly had nothing to do with this big fiasco. 
You really are a sorry piece of work. You want to blame the Union for that too?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> TM is wrong again...You really are a sorry piece of work. You want to blame the Union for that too?


Of course. After Obama it's their favorite scapegoat.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a list of Obama accomplishments
Too long to copy and paste
From Please Cut the Crap blog, probably at LEAST as reputable as the Independent Journal and that other Patriot website

http://pleasecutthecrap.typepad.com/main/what-has-obama-done-since-january-20-2009.html


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I haven't changed my mind, I'm still trying at the truce. When someone says "consider the source" that is not a compliment. It is a put down. Especially as it is used on this thread.


When I say "consider the source" I'm not trying put that source, that person, down. I may be being tactless, but some of the people who post here, who are sources, are neither accurate nor reliable which they've proved to be over a long time.

There are quite a few people on this thread who seem (and keep in mind I say 'seem') to be overly sensitive. If this is a place where adults are having intellectual discussions, they might want to remember no one is trying to put them down or hurt them. Sometimes we each have to firmly remind ourselves not to hurt the people we are talking to here or to put them down. Surely we are all capable of that.

For those of you who can't say what you want to without including "nastiness" and "meanness", you might want to check to see if you can say what you want to without all the attendant negativity. There are a bunch of intelligent people who participate in this topic, and I'm sure they could say their say constructively.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe for folks building fallout shelters, buying rifles by the dozen, and stocking away enough food to last for years, the collapse of the nation doesn't seem like such a big deal. Psychologists have speculated that squirreling away too much can cause some to subconsciously try to bring about a crisis to release those goods back into their lives. Maybe that's the case here.


It's there way of justifying, rationalizing to themselves their insane behavior. So the end will justify the means. Lunatics.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cut & paste yawner again. Go back under your rock.



RUKnitting said:


> WOW What a compilation!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> TM is wrong again. The Big Dig failures were not due to inept union employees but incompetent engineers. They did not do their research before they began the project and once the project began they discovered all sorts of obstacles under ground that then had to be dealt with. They also used a lot of construction materials that were prefabricated, substandard and did not meet specs that would sustain the weight of the traffic using this nightmarish tangle of roadways and tunnels. Another thing the engineers did not plan for was water corrosion underground, mores specifically salt water that can eat threw a variety of metals used in rebar and also can destroy concrete.
> This was not the fault of Union workers but the fault of the design engineers on the project.
> You just threw this project out there without thinking as is your normal practice. If there were a couple of workers not behaving as they should it certainly had nothing to do with this big fiasco.
> You really are a sorry piece of work. You want to blame the Union for that too?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You know Kanga, you could just delete a mistake instead of foisting it on all of us.



joeysomma said:


> http://patriotupdate.com/articles/barack-obama-a-record-setting-president/
> 
> Sorry wrong one:
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2013/06/56580-barack-obamas-record-setting-presidency/?utm_source=EmailElect&utm_medium=Email&utm_content=Subscriber%238351&utm_campaign=06-04-2013%20IJ%20Review


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hmmm, they all ran away when faced with <<<<facts>>>>!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's why I've begun to just ignore all their cut & paste attempts along with most of their other blitherings.



susanmos2000 said:


> Couldn't resist checking the link--yes, there it is along with ads for the "Pink Lady Gun Giveaway" and "Win an AR-15". Why does this not surprise me?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it just me or do ruknitting and mommy seem awfully close?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Kanga, you're offyourrocker. Try and figure out that rumor.



joeysomma said:


> I've asked any of you to show me if any statements are wrong. No hate just the truth.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh I remember. We're not supposed to use a vile curse word like c__p.



susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, it's crystal clear to me now, Patty. I can't even call her sources junk--that's too kind a word. It's more like something dug out of the bottom of the litter box.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Susan found it on your link given as proof, dingy.



joeysomma said:


> How did Hitler and JFK find their way to Obama's Record Setting Presidency?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> Thank you. Fear not, I have great faith in the young, they are getting well educated and are very engaged and once jobs with decent pay become available to all of them they will be a union of well-meaning in the future looking Citizens. They will do much better than generations of the past. They are changing with the world in very positive ways. I have NO doubt and I encourage them every step of the way. They deserve a lot of credit.


Here's where my pessimism kicks in. The state of public education in this country is in the toilet. Young adults can't write coherent sentences that conform to the rules of grammar. They can't speak well, either. And if any kind of history that happened longer ago than the last tweet they got is mentioned they're clueless.

I live near a facility called The Gill Tract which belongs to the University of California at Berkeley. Last year a group of young people damaged the plantings of some people who lost years of research as a result. They did this as a part of the "Occupy Movement". They're down there again planting vegetable gardens in areas that are not intended for public use. I'd love to see unused ground used for efforts like the ones these kids are making. I absolutely want them to stop playing games in the name of their supposedly positive beliefs on ground that is not intended for public use.

It's been a long time since I met any young people who will make the future a better place. I doubt there are very many that even understand the concept. i don't like to feel this pessimistic, but experience is supporting my pessimism.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah Cherf's contribution to the bottom of the litterpan.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Ingried:
> Oh, so how do you explain the over 200% over-run, largest PLA in US history. You know, the Big Dig, famously known as the Big Swig.
> 
> The project that was billions of overrun costs, thousands of leaks, substandard materials, union workers known for visiting Meth labs while on the job, sleeping and heavily drinking on the job, inferior installation of lightning and fasteners and materials, thousands of guardrail accidents and injuries, no inspections or inspections signed off by leaders that never took place, completion years over the delayed deadlines, and even a fatal accident for faulty and sloppy work?
> ...


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly momeee, this is not a one-party nation. Obama was elected twice by the American people, and there's no question that he will remain in office for another three years. Do you really hate him enough to want to bypass the Constitution to get him (and every other Democrat in the line of succession) kicked out? Don't you think that would be a bigger threat to the nation that simply waiting it out until 2016? Would you really like to see Issa (or whoever the reigning GOP favorite is) seize power and declare himself acting President?


Again -I do not HATE him. I do detest how he has performed his job as president. 
I do not have a GOP or a Dem favorite. I'd have to research long and hard to answer that question.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Then perhaps you will appreciate it when President Obama presents three new judges to the DC Court.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I do not have to look it up; I'm fairly knowledgable and up-to-date with laws, past and present.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dreams can come true....in her own 'mind.'



BrattyPatty said:


> Of course not! Keep telling yourself that. Maybe one day it will come true.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You think you're the expert. Go ahead. (No one's listening.)



knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, this should be good! Cannot wait to hear this explained.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here's a list of Obama accomplishments
> Too long to copy and paste
> From Please Cut the Crap blog, probably at LEAST as reputable as the Independent Journal and that other Patriot website
> 
> http://pleasecutthecrap.typepad.com/main/what-has-obama-done-since-january-20-2009.html


Very impressive list! Thanks for the link. al!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let me try to explain to them. It's like 'rock covers paper.'



BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, it actually does. Facts win over fiction every time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I was doing it for you and your cronies.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I know joey, but I wanted to keep my explanation as simple and adjective free as possible for the masses. :shock:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Can't breathe, laughing so hard at the above comment. Unions disciplining their members? Even if they had that power, I can't imagine it being done. IF it had been done, I am sure it was done to protect the member from harsher employer punishment.
> 
> What a joke.


Seemingly you have no knowledge of how unions work. Employers of union members often havevery little power to discipline their employees who belong to unions because their contracts with unions don' permit it. One way or another a union takes care of its members.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And they've made enemies of most of the voting public. They got so carried away being afraid of Democrats, that they have shown themselves as fools. Now nothing they say sticks.



BrattyPatty said:


> It's about time. Talking about abuse of fillerbustering. I forgot to mention the 3 Stooges, Boehner, Mc Connell, and Cantor.
> "we will make Obama a one term president. They blew that , so now it's just sideshows and more obstruction.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> Very nice recall. I forgot this horror scene. THere are still lingering problems with that project needing constant repairs that are needed before the expected time.


Yep - Libs, of course, will call it old news. It is only the biggest scam and billions $ blunder by union labor EVER.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No matter what they say and believe, President Barack Obama will be treated very well by history.



BrattyPatty said:


> But to no avail. It's more important to get the black man out of the White House. So hunting witches they will go and not stop until the country crumbles. What bewilders me, is that this all ok with them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<<whispering...I'm feeling sick, sick, sick of your foolishness.>>>



momeee said:


> i cannot disagree. O, his admin. the GOP and the Dems....PLENTY of blame to go around. Hard working Americans should be sick, sick, sick of it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Here's where my pessimism kicks in. The state of public education in this country is in the toilet. Young adults can't write coherent sentences that conform to the rules of grammar. They can't speak well, either. And if any kind of history that happened longer ago than the last tweet they got is mentioned they're clueless.
> 
> I live near a facility called The Gill Tract which belongs to the University of California at Berkeley. Last year a group of young people damaged the plantings of some people who lost years of research as a result. They did this as a part of the "Occupy Movement". They're down there again planting vegetable gardens in areas that are not intended for public use. I'd love to see unused ground used for efforts like the ones these kids are making. I absolutely want them to stop playing games in the name of their supposedly positive beliefs on ground that is not intended for public use.
> 
> It's been a long time since I met any young people who will make the future a better place. I doubt there are very many that even understand the concept. i don't like to feel this pessimistic, but experience is supporting my pessimism.


Seattle Soul
I encounter energetic, bright, caring young people all the time.
Their focus is on not only on getting a good formal education but a general one as well. They have circles of friends from all walks of life and come from many countries. They make it a strong point not to isolate themselves. I see a better world in the future. Are there some youngsters who do not care much about important matters? Yes but I find if we - the older - take the time to converse with them and show them respect they
are most willing to listen and become engaged. They need Mentors and willingly accept them. Give it a try. Huck


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Here comes the arrogance again.
> Well, I didn't have to look up "knowledgeable."


For the hundredth time, the truth is not showing arrogance.

You asked if anyone but you needed to look it up.

I gave you my truthful answer. If you don't like the truth, don't ask for it.

BTW: You can't handle the truth (sound familiar?).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Susan, the rightie tighties WOULD like to see Issa and his band of brothers to seize power. They are nuts.



susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly momeee, this is not a one-party nation. Obama was elected twice by the American people, and there's no question that he will remain in office for another three years. Do you really hate him enough to want to bypass the Constitution to get him (and every other Democrat in the line of succession) kicked out? Don't you think that would be a bigger threat to the nation that simply waiting it out until 2016? Would you really like to see Issa (or whoever the reigning GOP favorite is) seize power and declare himself acting President?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> No matter what they say and believe, President Barack Obama will be treated very well by history.


damemary
You are so right and not only that, President Obama no doubt will become the 5th face on Mt. Rushmore.
Just think who will have to look down and see his face for eternity. Got to love it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Seattle, Your gentle soul and kindness are admirable. I'm sad to say that many of us have lost all respect for each other. There is no common ground available, I'm sorry to say.



SeattleSoul said:


> When I say "consider the source" I'm not trying put that source, that person, down. I may be being tactless, but some of the people who post here, who are sources, are neither accurate nor reliable which they've proved to be over a long time.
> 
> There are quite a few people on this thread who seem (and keep in mind I say 'seem') to be overly sensitive. If this is a place where adults are having intellectual discussions, they might want to remember no one is trying to put them down or hurt them. Sometimes we each have to firmly remind ourselves not to hurt the people we are talking to here or to put them down. Surely we are all capable of that.
> 
> For those of you who can't say what you want to without including "nastiness" and "meanness", you might want to check to see if you can say what you want to without all the attendant negativity. There are a bunch of intelligent people who participate in this topic, and I'm sure they could say their say constructively.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Dear Susan, the rightie tighties WOULD like to see Issa and his band of brothers to seize power. They are nuts.


Issa-(McCarthy) is one of the most despicable folks in Washington. His arrogance is astounding looking at his sordid past. Thief and Arsonist. What a prince he was and the hell he must have put his parents through. Makes one wonder how much more damage he did for which he did not get caught.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

The blunt instrument used to give unions a leg up is the project labor agreement (PLA), which in theory sets reasonable pre-work terms and conditions  but in practice, requires contractors to hand over exclusive bargaining control; to pay inflated, above-market wages and benefits; and to fork over dues money and pension funding to corrupt, cash-starved labor organizations. These anti-competitive agreements undermine a fair bidding process on projects that locked-out, nonunion laborers are funding with their own tax dollars. And these PLAs benefit the privileged few at the expense of the vast majority: In the construction industry, 85 percent of the workforce is nonunion by choice.
We dont need to theorize about how this shakedown works in the real world. Bostons notorious Big Dig was a union-only construction project thanks to a Massachusetts government-mandated PLA. The original $2.8 billion price tag for the project skyrocketed to $22 billion in state and federal taxpayer subsidies thanks in no small part to ballooning labor costs. In February, the Bay States Beacon Hill Institute found that PLAs added 12 percent to 18 percent to school construction costs in Massachusetts and Connecticut. In Washington, D.C., the Department of Veterans Affairs commissioned an independent study showing that PLAs would increase hospital construction costs by as much as 9 percent in some markets.

http://thetruthaboutplas.com/2010/06/29/the-most-infamous-pla-job-lessons-from-bostons-big-dig/

http://www.bostonmagazine.com/2006/11/confessions-of-a-big-dig-worker/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Issa-(McCarthy) is one of the most despicable folks in Washington. His arrogance is astounding looking at his sordid past. Thief and Arsonist. What a prince he was and the hell he must have put his parents through. Makes one wonder how much more damage he did for which he did not get caught.


Ingried: Issa was NEVER convicted for ANY charges brought against him over 35 YEARS ago. Why are you lying about him?

Don't you understand the Lib friends of yours here do not like old news (meaning more than 8 hours past)? 35 years ago is so unacceptable here and irrelevant.

Please answer my question directed to you about the insulting names I used to describe President Obama many times (according to your past post) and why the biggest PLA project ever in US history (The Big Dig) was so much better as completed than if the project had been completed using non-union workers.

That is, if you can give factual and informed answers. Otherwise, we'll all safely assume you mis-spoke. I believe that is what Liberal Congressmen and Senators call it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> For the hundredth time, the truth is not showing arrogance.
> 
> You asked if anyone but you needed to look it up.
> 
> ...


It sounds familiar because it's your same old tune. If you had anything to offer to my original post you could have offered it instead of saying "I didn't have to look it up, nah, nah, nah." I am not using your words, I'm telling you how it sounded----arrogant. Furthermore, you meant it to be superior. Guess what? You're lacking in that respect. That's as nice as I could say it.
BTW I didn't ask if anyone needed to look it up, I was asking if anyone wanted to add anything. You purposely added your haughty interpretation so the superiority you think you have could be displayed. Have you ever heard of this word: humility? Surely in your pursuit of becoming a better Christian you've heard of it? Try it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Mr. Issa is a great big phony who has placed himself in the position of head thug in charge of destroying the president. I say thug because I heard him use the phrase "paid liar" and offering this statement: "we're getting to proving . . ." In plain English the last statement says "guess what? We don't have the evidence that there is any wrong-doing, but we're going to create issue after issue for the next three years." When did this kind of lying and inventing charges become OK for an elected official? Yes, he is nothing but a thug walking around in a suit. And, anyone who applauds this type of behavior is less than admirable. It's disgusting.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He signed a lot of executive orders, appointed czars, and many others. For what benefit? Oh yes, he ordered GTMO closed.
> 
> Lets add a few more: He lied about Benghazi, He knows nothing about what his AG or the IRS does, he lied about Obamacare. Make sure to add these to his accomplishments.


Your opinion, to which you're entitled. Thank heavens for executive orders with this horde of recalcitrant children we have in the House.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

How strange that you, Joey and Cherf, came back after most people left the thread. Hmmmm . . . .I wonder why?
Nighty-night. I'll leave you alone now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> It sounds familiar because it's your same old tune. If you had anything to offer to my original post you could have offered it instead of saying "I didn't have to look it up, nah, nah, nah." I am not using your words, I'm telling you how it sounded----arrogant. Furthermore, you meant it to be superior. Guess what? You're lacking in that respect. That's as nice as I could say it.
> BTW I didn't ask if anyone needed to look it up, I was asking if anyone wanted to add anything. You purposely added your haughty interpretation so the superiority you think you have could be displayed. Have you ever heard of this word: humility? Surely in your pursuit of becoming a better Christian you've heard of it? Try it.


Alcameron; Do you want to know the truth; can you handle it?

Here's the truth;
1) I respect my elders - you are much older than me yet that does not mean you can chide, control or criticize my beliefs

2) You are condescending and show your bias in every post you write or respond to

3) You offer little to any topic as you repeat your one mantra whether or not it pertains to the topic being discussed

4) You are not capable of considering a viewpoint different from your own and you cannot express your own opinions very well

5) You do not have a deep knowledge of the subjects you discuss

6) You insult me nearly every time I've tried to politely and calmly give you my opinion or facts that I'm aware of on the topic being discussed

7) You accuse me and others repeatedly for not acting as the Christians *we are* yet insist you are a Christian yourself

8) I had to buy a new keyboard this evening as my original one was not pairing correctly with my monitor. I had to correct every single word I typed and probably missed correcting a few errors my keyboard produced. SO WHAT! I've not corrected your mistakes nor any other poster's grammar, punctuation or spelling errors as that IS arrogant and your gig, not mine.

9) Proverbs: I take my leave of the presence of a fool, for there you do not meet words of K N O W L E D G E.

10) I shall not respond to you again as there is no reason to do so. Please do not address me again.

I've never heard from such insolent Libs in my life thus far.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> He signed a lot of executive orders, appointed czars, and many others. For what benefit? Oh yes, he ordered GTMO closed.
> 
> Lets add a few more: He lied about Benghazi, He knows nothing about what his AG or the IRS does, he lied about Obamacare. Make sure to add these to his accomplishments.


He told America his Administration and he, personally, would be the most transparent Administration and set a new tone.

To date, President Obama, has refused, withheld and delayed more info, docs, requests, testimony, etc. than other Presidents combined.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Alcameron; Do you want to know the truth; can you handle it?
> 
> Here's the truth;
> 1) I respect my elders - you are much older than me yet that does not mean you can chide, control or criticize my beliefs
> ...


I've got news for you. You lie in every word that comes out of your fingertips. You may say what you will, I don't care because I am secure in myself. i have never in my life met such gullible, closed-minded right-wingers until I came to this forum.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I've got news for you.


Praise _God_, I've already heard the Good News!

(it didn't come from you)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Can you show me where I insisted I am a Christian?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He signed a lot of executive orders, appointed czars, and many others. For what benefit? Oh yes, he ordered GTMO closed.
> 
> Lets add a few more: He lied about Benghazi, He knows nothing about what his AG or the IRS does, he lied about Obamacare. Make sure to add these to his accomplishments.


Why not add that he pulled out his magic wand and brewed up Hurricane Sandy and then twirled it to produce huge tornados in OK. Please......You sound like a broken record. It is not his job to run the IRS. The Justice department are responsible for their actions. These 3 "scandals " are not really turning up any evidence to implicate President Obama.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Alcameron; Do you want to know the truth; can you handle it?
> 
> Here's the truth;
> 1) I respect my elders - you are much older than me yet that does not mean you can chide, control or criticize my beliefs
> ...


Cherf,
You are wrong about al. In fact you described yourself to a tee above in your pompous ,condescending post. Christian my foot. You can recite all the bible quotes you want, but your words and actions say otherwise. You are failing miserably here, just like you did last fall. You were nothing speial then and you are nothing now but an arrogant know it all right wing nut who really only knows about 1/3 of what you think you do.
alcameron is way out of your league when it comes to knowledge and class. She certainly bests you in that category.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ingried: Issa was NEVER convicted for ANY charges brought against him over 35 YEARS ago. Why are you lying about him?
> 
> Don't you understand the Lib friends of yours here do not like old news (meaning more than 8 hours past)? 35 years ago is so unacceptable here and irrelevant.
> 
> ...


No, mis-spoke was coined by the Republicans.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep - Libs, of course, will call it old news. It is only the biggest scam and billions $ blunder by union labor EVER.


No, it wasn't the unions who were to blame. It was the engineers and architechts who didn't plan the project appropriately. There were several contractors who supplied faulty materials and hadn't planned properly for the elements, such as salt water. The union workers did not draw up this plan nor did they order the materials such as "lightning". They did the construction work and took their orders from these independant contractors.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, it wasn't the unions who were to blame. It was the engineers and architechts who didn't plan the project appropriately. There were several contarctors who supplied faulty materials and hadn't planned properly for the elements, such as salt water. The union workers did not draw up this plan nor did they order the materials such as "lightning". They did the construction work and took their orders from these independant contractors.


Patty, they don't want to hear logic. They have their lies and they stick to them! They don't like facts, either.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Patty, they don't want to hear logic. They have their lies and they stick to them! They don't like facts, either.


No kidding. KPG is the least knowledgeable when it comes to facts. I don't know from what site it gets it's info from, but it doesn't matter, it knows EVERYTHING in it's little mind.
I have never seen such an arrogant pompous being in my life.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ingried: Issa was NEVER convicted for ANY charges brought against him over 35 YEARS ago. Why are you lying about him?
> 
> Don't you understand the Lib friends of yours here do not like old news (meaning more than 8 hours past)? 35 years ago is so unacceptable here and irrelevant.
> 
> ...


[quote Martin Bashir]
On the oversight committee, Im so glad you showed some of those clips just now because people have to understand a lot of those exchanges including Congressman Issa telling Eric holder youre not a good witness, answer the question, kind of berating that is unusual treatment for our top law enforcement officer occurred a year ago in the fast and furious investigation.

And that led to the first contempt citation ever of a sitting attorney general. So Martin, when people say, oh, theres always skirmishes, both sides do it, no. As a matter of historical precedent, this is the first time weve had a chair, Congressman Issa, take the oversight committee and hold an Attorney General in criminal contempt for what I wrote at the time were flimsy charges.

End transcript

Ari Melber is an attorney, so when he says the charges against Holder were flimsy, it means a bit more than a convicted criminal calling AG Eric Holder a bad witness.

The New Yorker article referenced is from 2011, but its coming to the forefront now as journalists and pundits search Issas name for clues as to who he is. Described as a working class high school drop out, Issa makes for a colorful character with various criminal charges peppered through his life. Issa, it turned out, had, among other things, been indicted for stealing a car, arrested for carrying a concealed weapon, and accused by former associates of burning down a building.

Naturally, this is the man the Republicans vested with total power to investigate the Obama administration for any reason at any time. You dont appoint someone with actual ethics to do your dirty work, because, well, that wouldnt work. Now that he had been given the power to subpoena, investigate, and harass the Obama Administration, Issa was being described as a future leader of his partyand the man most likely to weaken the President before the 2012 election

Whats Issas word worth? Not much, except as a warning that what youre hearing may likely be inaccurate. For example, Issa claims he was always given highest marks by the Army and had provided security to then President Nixon, but a reporter dug into his past and found that Nixon had not even attended the events Issa claimed to have provided security for, and Issa was known as a car thief in the army (separate incident from his later more well known arrests for car theft).

Furthermore, In May of 1998, Lance Williams, of the San Francisco Examiner, reported that Issa had not always received the highest possible ratings in the Army. In fact, at one point he received unsatisfactory conduct and efficiency ratings and was transferred to a supply depot. Williams also discovered that Issa didnt provide security for Nixon at the 1971 World Series, because Nixon didnt attend any of the games.

Issa was soon after arrested for stealing a red Maserati, but the judge dropped those charges around the time that Issa was arrested in a separate incident for having a .25 Colt and 44 rounds of ammo and a tear gas gun and two rounds of ammo for it. Just the kind of guy you want leading your party, especially when your party stands for vigilante justice via the NRA. Issa pleaded that case down to a lesser charge.

Just when things started to look up for Issa in the Army, he was arrested yet again for car theft, but this time he was also indicted for grand theft. The prosecution ended up dropping that case after smoke and mirrors coupled denial and some fancy Issa footwork. That didnt stop Issa from committing hit and run soon after evading prosecution.

After that narrow escape from the law, Issa was suspected by officials of arson and accused of firing an employee by giving him a box with a gun in it. While investigating the arson charges, authorities realized that they could not trace the original capital Issa used to start his business. Shady dealings, but Issa once again managed to escape the law, but not their suspicion. All of this adds up to a great criminal resume for a henchman, and that is what Issa is for the GOP.

Darrell Issa may discover that he doesnt like the sort of scrutiny his behavior is bringing upon himself. After all, while his charges against his enemies dont hold water, his criminal past is largely a matter of public record, rather than the fictional hysteria of a bitter party that cant win a national election any other way.

Bazinga!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Bratty Patty --
> 
> So Issa's past is in the open.
> 
> ...


Great question.

After reading the last 12 pages it is very apparent that the nasty attacks and name calling is done mostly by lefties. I believe it is because they can't defend Obama and his scandals. They can't defend Holder. They can't defend the actions of the IRS. They can't defend Obama allowing 4 Americans to be murdered without attempting to save them. They can't defend the Administration allowing Sarah to die because they covet their regulations and out-dated guidelines, instead of correcting a wrong (and they say Republicans hate children) They can't defend Obama's lack of transparency. So what do they do because they are boxed in the truth corner, they come out swing with vile attacks, name calling and changing the topic.

If they want to find common ground as they chant, they should have the guts to admit the failures of this administration as a sign of good faith, then maybe a true conversation could take place. But I fear they do not have the courage.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Great question.
> 
> After reading the last 12 pages it is very apparent that the nasty attacks and name calling is done mostly by lefties. I believe it is because they can't defend Obama and his scandals. They can't defend Holder. They can't defend the actions of the IRS. They can't defend Obama allowing 4 Americans to be murdered without attempting to save them. They can't defend the Administration allowing Sarah to die because they covet their regulations and out-dated guidelines, instead of correcting a wrong (and they say Republicans hate children) They can't defend Obama's lack of transparency. So what do they do because they are boxed in the truth corner, they come out swing with vile attacks, name calling and changing the topic.
> 
> If they want to find common ground as they chant, they should have the guts to admit the failures of this administration as a sign of good faith, then maybe a true conversation could take place. But I fear they do not have the courage.


Another example of your tax dollars at work. So instead of working on improving the economy and job creation, Obama is hosting a party with the Baltimore Ravens celebrating their Super Bowl win. Now, if we were in HillaryandObamaworld, that happened in the past, what does that matter now? But I guess football players are worth his attention, but the murdered men at Benghazi weren't. And he even gets a tee shirt and a photo op.

Wonder what the father of the murdered Border Patrol Officer's father and families of the murdered 4 in Benghazi feel about this use of his time?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

knittingpresentsgifts

Good Day. 
Just want to slarify that unfortunately a number of posters have been accused of being Ingried. 
Sorry dear People.
Ingried has not posted for a long time but here I am and looking in. 
Time has been marching on but some attitudes are still the same.
Ingried


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why not add that he pulled out his magic wand and brewed up Hurricane Sandy and then twirled it to produce huge tornados in OK. Please......You sound like a broken record. It is not his job to run the IRS. The Justice department are responsible for their actions. These 3 "scandals " are not really turning up any evidence to implicate President Obama.


Bratty Patty
Good morning and have a great day.
As we know so well, there are no scandals, misdeeds yes but scandals no. McConnell and his gang are looking to dig up dirt and wind up with stuff in their faces as usual.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> If they want to find common ground as they chant, they should have the guts to admit the failures of this administration as a sign of good faith, then maybe a true conversation could take place. But I fear they do not have the courage.


You dare to talk about courage? Oh yes, you righties are chock full of courage--the sh*t pedaled on Joey's precious website makes that very clear. "Patriot" Bibles; T-shirts that depict Obama in the crosshairs of a gun with the word "Fired" printed across the top; bumper stickers, books, coffee mugs that portray a President with coal-black skin and grinning white teeth that stick out for a mile. It's the righty brand of "courage" that makes these items so popular among you--a mindless gutless inability to face up to the results of two elections--a complete unwillingness to drag your butts out of your armchairs long enough to protest, petition, campaign for the changes you'd like to see in the government. Christians, my foot--you're an absolute disgrace to this country, an embarrassment, an eyesore, a huge dark stain on the national character.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Barak is disgusting me once again. The Wall Street Journal had an article about the downfall of the Obama Presidency. He is not doing well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Barak is disgusting me once again. The Wall Street Journal had an article about the downfall of the Obama Presidency. He is not doing well.


Lukelucy
How much you wish it could be true. SORRY. Amazing with so many hurdles put in the President's way he still accomplishes a great deal. Intellgence at work. History will praise him to high heaven.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Can you show me where I insisted I am a Christian?


alcameron
These folks are a hoot aren't they? Can't get even the simplest things straight. On top of all they do not even understand Christianity.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Ingried said:


> knittingpresentsgifts
> 
> Good Day.
> Just want to slarify that unfortunately a number of posters have been accused of being Ingried.
> ...


Wow! First time I've ever known for sure that I was speaking to The Girl! As one of the "accused" I can say that it's an absolute honor to be mistaken for you--I've seen some of your old posts and they are unbeatable in terms of clarity, insight, and general wittiness. No one has ever been able to match it, or your ability to stay calm and gracious during the most heated and ugliest of battles.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> You dare to talk about courage? Oh yes, you righties are chock full of courage--the sh*t pedaled on Joey's precious website makes that very clear. "Patriot" Bibles; T-shirts that depict Obama in the crosshairs of a gun with the word "Fired" printed across the top; bumper stickers, books, coffee mugs that portray a President with coal-black skin and grinning white teeth that stick out for a mile. It's the righty brand of "courage" that makes these items so popular among you--a mindless gutless inability to face up to the results of two elections--a complete unwillingness to drag your butts out of your armchairs long enough to protest, petition, campaign for the changes you'd like to see in the government. Christians, my foot--you're an absolute disgrace to this country, an embarrassment, an eyesore, a huge dark stain on the national character.


Susanmos2000
I applaud your exquisite description of these carnival barkers. Christians they are not, charlatans for sure.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Susanmos2000
> I applaud your exquisite description of these carnival barkers. Christians they are not, charlatans for sure.


Carnival barkers, yes--promoting themselves as the biggest freak show on earth.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Seemingly you have no knowledge of how unions work. Employers of union members often havevery little power to discipline their employees who belong to unions because their contracts with unions don' permit it. One way or another a union takes care of its members.


I meant to say that unions discipline their members.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Good morning, Ladies. Another beautiful day, birds are singing, and the righties are singing the same song. Hyped scandals are still being touted with evidence at a minimum. I'm beginning to think Issa doesn't really want to get to the bottom of anything because he fears there's nothing there. The value of the strategy is over when there is no scandal to be found.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Wow! First time I've ever known for sure that I was speaking to The Girl! As one of the "accused" I can say that it's an absolute honor to be mistaken for you--I've seen some of your old posts and they are unbeatable in terms of clarity, insight, and general wittiness. No one has ever been able to match it, or your ability to stay calm and gracious during the most heated and ugliest of battles.


susanmos2000
We both now get some Peace or maybe not. 
Huck.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Good morning, Ladies. Another beautiful day, birds are singing, and the righties are singing the same song. Hyped scandals are still being touted with evidence at a minimum. I'm beginning to think Issa doesn't really want to get to the bottom of anything because he fears there's nothing there. The value of the strategy is over when there is no scandal to be found.


alcameron
I go with your hunch that Issa does not want anything to come to any conclusion since that would make him look like an idiot. He is packing the agenda to the hilt to have excuses being on overload and not enough time and help to find nothing.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Barak is disgusting me once again.


Then go stick your head in the toilet. Simple.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Carnival barkers, yes--promoting themselves as the biggest freak show on earth.


susanmos2000
Don't we know all too well that when someone says "trust me" with Bible in hand we must make a 180 and run as if in a marathon.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Barak is disgusting me once again. The Wall Street Journal had an article about the downfall of the Obama Presidency. He is not doing well.


Lukelucy
And I like this handsome, intelligent fine Family Man. He will outshine many of his predecessors by a wide margin. Eat your heart out.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Our tax dollars hard at work. What is wrong with this picture?
Audit: IRS lacks receipts for lavish conference expenses
June 4, 2013 | 4:32 pm 

The Treasury Department's audit of the Internal Revenue Service's 225 employee conferences that cost taxpayers nearly $50 million might not be accurate or include all of the IRS expenses because the agency that daily demands records from taxpayers didn't supply all the receipts sought by the investigators.

In the new audit, which details lavish spending for presidential hotel suites, expensive speakers and exorbitant payments for trinkets including travel mugs and clocks, the Treasury inspector general's office said that it couldn't stand by some of the figures in the report because IRS officials didn't provide documentation.

In reviewing a costly 2010 IRS conference in Anaheim, Calif., that sparked the IG's probe, the report said, "While IRS management provided documentation showing the total final costs at $4.1 million, we could not obtain reasonable assurance that this amount represents a full and accurate accounting of the conference costs. The IRS was unable to provide documentation to support all costs associated with the conference."

For example, while the IRS established a tracking code to chart employee spending, 188 workers ignored it and they spent about $245,000, according to the audit report. Plus, the IRS said it spent $50,187 on "videos" for the conference but didn't cough up any documentation to back it up.
The IRS has promised to do a better job tracking expenses in the future, but doesn't face the fines that a taxpayer who ignores IRS demands for documentation would pay.
For the conference, the bulk of spending, $3.7 million, covered fancy lodging for IRS workers, but spending on trinkets and favors also added up. Among them: $1,165 for sticky notes; $1.534 for engraved travel mugs and clocks; $2,449 for journals; $4,500 for award plaques; $6,060 for lanyards and badges; $12,763 for folders; and $15,699 for brief bags.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Biggest joke there is. The union protects its members. Why do you think there are so many New York teachers sitting in the rubber room? The schools cannot fire them.


Not just in NY either!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Biggest joke there is.
> 
> 
> > Pot, meet kettle. Climb back into your mama's pouch, sweetheart--you're not yet fully developed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Biggest joke there is. The union protects its members. Why do you think there are so many New York teachers sitting in the rubber room? The schools cannot fire them.


joeysomma
Do you belong to the church of Satan? Wonder what sort of "missions" you have been on. Teachers in "the rubber room"? Ugly stuff you spew.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Biggest joke there is.
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Like to find the "good authority" of the "knowledg-able" that Ingried was Susan........, Huck........... and others. Welcome back Ingried. Never knew you but read your writings and hope you stay on to entertain the troops with facts.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> You dare to talk about courage? Oh yes, you righties are chock full of courage--the sh*t pedaled on Joey's precious website makes that very clear. "Patriot" Bibles; T-shirts that depict Obama in the crosshairs of a gun with the word "Fired" printed across the top; bumper stickers, books, coffee mugs that portray a President with coal-black skin and grinning white teeth that stick out for a mile. It's the righty brand of "courage" that makes these items so popular among you--a mindless gutless inability to face up to the results of two elections--a complete unwillingness to drag your butts out of your armchairs long enough to protest, petition, campaign for the changes you'd like to see in the government. Christians, my foot--you're an absolute disgrace to this country, an embarrassment, an eyesore, a huge dark stain on the national character.[/quote
> 
> "huge dark stain" is a racial slur. You should put ointment on that racial butt hurt. Leftist usually get this condition from too much "Hoe and Change." Recovery is painful I hear.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > You dare to talk about courage? Oh yes, you righties are chock full of courage--the sh*t pedaled on Joey's precious website makes that very clear. "Patriot" Bibles; T-shirts that depict Obama in the crosshairs of a gun with the word "Fired" printed across the top; bumper stickers, books, coffee mugs that portray a President with coal-black skin and grinning white teeth that stick out for a mile. It's the righty brand of "courage" that makes these items so popular among you--a mindless gutless inability to face up to the results of two elections--a complete unwillingness to drag your butts out of your armchairs long enough to protest, petition, campaign for the changes you'd like to see in the government. Christians, my foot--you're an absolute disgrace to this country, an embarrassment, an eyesore, a huge dark stain on the national character.[/quote
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Bratty Patty --
> 
> So Issa's past is in the open.
> 
> ...


You know all there is to know about him. What is it that you are trying to dig up, Joey? Nevermind, I see the garbage sites you patronize.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> Our tax dollars hard at work. What is wrong with this picture?
> Audit: IRS lacks receipts for lavish conference expenses
> June 4, 2013 | 4:32 pm
> 
> ...


This is old news again. a dollar short and a day late again, momee


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

galinipper said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > You dare to talk about courage? Oh yes, you righties are chock full of courage--the sh*t pedaled on Joey's precious website makes that very clear. "Patriot" Bibles; T-shirts that depict Obama in the crosshairs of a gun with the word "Fired" printed across the top; bumper stickers, books, coffee mugs that portray a President with coal-black skin and grinning white teeth that stick out for a mile. It's the righty brand of "courage" that makes these items so popular among you--a mindless gutless inability to face up to the results of two elections--a complete unwillingness to drag your butts out of your armchairs long enough to protest, petition, campaign for the changes you'd like to see in the government. Christians, my foot--you're an absolute disgrace to this country, an embarrassment, an eyesore, a huge dark stain on the national character.[/quote
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He signed a lot of executive orders, appointed czars, and many others. For what benefit? Oh yes, he ordered GTMO closed.
> 
> Lets add a few more: He lied about Benghazi, He knows nothing about what his AG or the IRS does, he lied about Obamacare. Make sure to add these to his accomplishments.


Joey, when you can drop the rhetoric and prove that he lied about Benghazi, you may be able to redeem yourself.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Bratty Patty --
> 
> So Issa's past is in the open.
> 
> ...


What does he have hidden, Joey? I am afraid you have gone completely over the edge.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> Do you belong to the church of Satan? Wonder what sort of "missions" you have been on. Teachers in "the rubber room"? Ugly stuff you spew.


She may be in the rubber room herself.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Probably not as analy as you do



off2knit said:


> Another example of your tax dollars at work. So instead of working on improving the economy and job creation, Obama is hosting a party with the Baltimore Ravens celebrating their Super Bowl win. Now, if we were in HillaryandObamaworld, that happened in the past, what does that matter now? But I guess football players are worth his attention, but the murdered men at Benghazi weren't. And he even gets a tee shirt and a photo op.
> 
> Wonder what the father of the murdered Border Patrol Officer's father and families of the murdered 4 in Benghazi feel about this use of his time?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Great question.
> 
> After reading the last 12 pages it is very apparent that the nasty attacks and name calling is done mostly by lefties. I believe it is because they can't defend Obama and his scandals. They can't defend Holder. They can't defend the actions of the IRS. They can't defend Obama allowing 4 Americans to be murdered without attempting to save them. They can't defend the Administration allowing Sarah to die because they covet their regulations and out-dated guidelines, instead of correcting a wrong (and they say Republicans hate children) They can't defend Obama's lack of transparency. So what do they do because they are boxed in the truth corner, they come out swing with vile attacks, name calling and changing the topic.
> 
> If they want to find common ground as they chant, they should have the guts to admit the failures of this administration as a sign of good faith, then maybe a true conversation could take place. But I fear they do not have the courage.


No, we just see beyond all of the rhetoric and vitriol and realize that the TP repubs and other sheep are wrong.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Ever get the impression that some family members of posters here are trying to drive them totally bananas to have them committed to a rubber room? Their deterioraton is so obvious.Little happens at such a rapid pace unless supported.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The blunt instrument used to give unions a leg up is the project labor agreement (PLA), which in theory sets reasonable pre-work terms and conditions  but in practice, requires contractors to hand over exclusive bargaining control; to pay inflated, above-market wages and benefits; and to fork over dues money and pension funding to corrupt, cash-starved labor organizations. These anti-competitive agreements undermine a fair bidding process on projects that locked-out, nonunion laborers are funding with their own tax dollars. And these PLAs benefit the privileged few at the expense of the vast majority: In the construction industry, 85 percent of the workforce is nonunion by choice.
> We dont need to theorize about how this shakedown works in the real world. Bostons notorious Big Dig was a union-only construction project thanks to a Massachusetts government-mandated PLA. The original $2.8 billion price tag for the project skyrocketed to $22 billion in state and federal taxpayer subsidies thanks in no small part to ballooning labor costs. In February, the Bay States Beacon Hill Institute found that PLAs added 12 percent to 18 percent to school construction costs in Massachusetts and Connecticut. In Washington, D.C., the Department of Veterans Affairs commissioned an independent study showing that PLAs would increase hospital construction costs by as much as 9 percent in some markets.
> 
> http://thetruthaboutplas.com/2010/06/29/the-most-infamous-pla-job-lessons-from-bostons-big-dig/
> ...


Please note this paragraph is M. Malkim's. I had problems with my keyboard last night, and the credit didn't stay attached.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Great question.
> 
> After reading the last 12 pages it is very apparent that the nasty attacks and name calling is done mostly by lefties. I believe it is because they can't defend Obama and his scandals. They can't defend Holder. They can't defend the actions of the IRS. They can't defend Obama allowing 4 Americans to be murdered without attempting to save them. They can't defend the Administration allowing Sarah to die because they covet their regulations and out-dated guidelines, instead of correcting a wrong (and they say Republicans hate children) They can't defend Obama's lack of transparency. So what do they do because they are boxed in the truth corner, they come out swing with vile attacks, name calling and changing the topic.
> 
> If they want to find common ground as they chant, they should have the guts to admit the failures of this administration as a sign of good faith, then maybe a true conversation could take place. But I fear they do not have the courage.


You cannot blame the Obama administration for Sarah . There are other children as well as adults that have been on the donor list much longer than she. Yes, some rules should be changed to accomodate younger children, but this is not Obama's fault.
There is a protocal to follow. First come first served. 
I do feel sorry for her ,as nobody wants to see a child in a situation like Sarah, but unfortunately there are other children who also need a lung transplant and adults as well. They will also die if they don't get their transplants. How would you feel if your child was waiting for a lung and somebody else jumped the line and took that lung away from her? I can't believe that you are trying to politicize this. Oh wait, yes I can.

As for the "scandals" they are just smokescreens to obstruct.
You are politicizing the IRS thing. How many of those workers were Republicans? How many were Democrats? 
Nobody is defending the IRS blunder here. They were doing their jobs. If you would take the time to research this, you would see that this is because one word was changed back in 1959 in the IRS rules. Benghazi as a drop of blood in the water,
and the IRS and AG investigations are part of the feeding frenzy.
Benghazi was a tragedy, but the only one's to blame for it are the terrorists who killed them. This has been beaten to death,
investigated, and no results to point fingers at the President.
I would call it a failure of Congress before I laid the blame on the President. He can only sign into law what they send him, and we all know that there hasn't been much.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

galinipper said:


> "huge dark stain" is a racial slur.


Not quite--more a passing observation that too many conservatives fail to clean their derrieres properly before plopping them down on the American flag.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> Do you belong to the church of Satan? Wonder what sort of "missions" you have been on.


One shudders to think of it, Huck. But hey, lets give credit where credit is due--Joey actually built a church with her own two hands! Quite an accomplishment for someone lacking opposable thumbs.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You cannot blame the Obama administration for Sarah . There are other children as well as adults that have been on the donor list much longer than she. Yes, some rules should be changed to accomodate younger children, but this is not Obama's fault.
> There is a protocal to follow. First come first served.
> I do feel sorry for her ,as nobody wants to see a child in a situation like Sarah, but unfortunately there are other children who also need a lung transplant and adults as well. They will also die if they don't get their transplants. How would you feel if your child was waiting for a lung and somebody else jumped the line and took that lung away from her? I can't believe that you are trying to politicize this. Oh wait, yes I can.


A really sad situation, and yes the righties' attempt to politicize it makes it even more tragic.

I have wondered though why Sarah's parents aren't trying to obtain a live lobe transplant for their daughter: two live donors who each give one lobe to the recipient. The success rate is about the same as a whole organ transplant, and it would definitely be faster than fighting for an adult set of lungs that would have to be snipped down to size.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> A really sad situation, and yes the righties' attempt to politicize it makes it even more tragic.
> 
> I have wondered though why Sarah's parents aren't trying to obtain a live lobe transplant for their daughter: two live donors who each give one lobe to the recipient. The success rate is about the same as a whole organ transplant, and it would definitely be faster than fighting for an adult set of lungs that would have to be snipped down to size.


susanmos2000
Are you trying to educate some folks? Failure will be yours. They are out to dump anything that is in need of fixing on the wrong people. Time they kick butt with their representatives who have been getting a paycheck and other benefits for doing absolutely nothing. Now that is welfare everlasting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You know all there is to know about him. What is it that you are trying to dig up, Joey? Nevermind, I see the garbage sites you patronize.


BrattyPatty
The sites they make use of could be posting that Jesus Christ was a female and they believe that too. .-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Ingried said:


> knittingpresentsgifts
> 
> Good Day.
> Just want to slarify that unfortunately a number of posters have been accused of being Ingried.
> ...


Ingried
Is it really you or an Ingried wannabe?? Welcome back. Yes, you'll find the same old tired excuses from the right. In fact, I doubt that they've progressed one little bit.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/05/15/1209257/-Liberal-groups-received-same-IRS-letter-that-ignited-Tea-Party-nbsp-outrage#


They received the same initial letter. that is to be expected. What is not acceptable is the additional information required from the conservative groups. Many of these groups still have not heard, one way or another, if they will be granted the status after years of waiting.

Many of the conservative groups have also been contacted by OSHA, the FBI, and the ATF. Not so for the liberal groups.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They received the same initial letter. that is to be expected. What is not acceptable is the additional information required from the conservative groups. Many of these groups still have not heard, one way or another, if they will be granted the status after years of waiting.
> 
> Many of the conservative groups have also been contacted by OSHA, the FBI, and the ATF. Not so for the liberal groups.


Rehash


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> My DH believes that no bill should be longer than the Constitution until our debt is reduced to a reasonable number. Moratorium on everything. Sometimes he can be very wise.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Did anyone hear Saxby Chambliss give his explanation for sexual harassment in the military? What a dunce!
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2013/06/debbie-wasserman-schultz-saxby-chambliss-hormones-92226.html?hp=f1


That's right up there with Jim McDermott saying at the hearings, that the conservative groups shouldn't have applied for the non-for-profit status in the first place, therefore, they wouldn't have been targeted. What a total embarrassment.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That's right up there with Jim McDermott saying at the hearings, that the conservative groups shouldn't have applied for the non-for-profit status in the first place, therefore, they wouldn't have been targeted. What a total embarrassment.


by JOHN NOLTE 5 Jun 2013, 5:55 AM

When the trifecta of scandals first broke over the White House a few weeks ago, the media (who were literally blocking the truth from getting out about the IRS and Benghazi) were so caught off guard that for a couple of weeks they accidentally acted like a real media and just reported the facts. Over Memorial Day weekend that all changed.

It is fairly obvious that the media used the three-day weekend to gather themselves, talk to the White House, and coordinate talking points with one another. The result of this coordination has been apparent in the words "overreach," "McCarthyism," "disarray," and "no GOP agenda" -- all being uttered simultaneously across media platforms that are supposed to compete, not coordinate, with one another.

The idea is for the media to revert to form. Rather than seek the truth, the media will go back to attacking those seeking the truth. Obama's approval rating is going down, his left-wing agenda and legacy are in jeopardy, and the bleeding must be stopped.
Another piece of coordination between media and Democrats reared its ugly head today in the most expected of places: Politico.

No one takes more glee in savaging private citizens who dare not support Obama than Obama's bullying thugs at Politico.
During Tuesday's testimony, Congressional Democrats attacked the private citizens brought before them to tell their individual horror stories. The witnesses were Tea Party groups and other conservative groups put through months of paralyzing harassment by an IRS that had intentionally singled them out based on their political beliefs.

Democrats, however, did not care about the fact that these groups had been targeted, and they kept insinuating that these groups deserved the IRS scrutiny due to their political activity.

Well, that is not the point and everyone knows it.

Had the IRS put the same number of left-leaning groups through the same hyper-scrutiny as they did right-leaning groups, none of this would be happening. There would be no scandal.

But the idea here is to change the subject from the fact that the IRS singled out Obama's political foes for paralyzing scrutiny in the run-up to Obama's re-election campaign, to the supposed abuse of a tax exempt status by conservative political groups. 
The thinking goes that if Democrats can make the Tea Party look like tax cheats it will take the heat off of Obama and further damage his opponents.

Well, right on cue, Politico arrives this morning like the cavalry with an appallingly dishonest (but expected) piece of reporting that falls right in line with what Congressional Democrats did yesterday. It is as pure a piece of coordination and left-wing propaganda as you will ever read. And this is the only kind of investigative reporting Politico ever does. Imagine if Politico poured these same resources into investigating the IRS's connections to the White House or the shaping of the IRS talking points by the State Department.

But today's Politico piece is all about changing the subject. All it looks at is the political activity of yesterday's Tea Party witnesses in order to make a case that they deserved scrutiny from the IRS.
The Politico piece, however, intentionally ignores the fact that this is not the point of the scandal.

The point is that these groups were singled out for harassment by their own government.
The Politico piece intentionally ignores and chooses not to report on all the political activity of tax-exempt left-leaning groups (like Obama's Organizing for America) -- groups approved by the IRS, that are every bit as political as those on the right who were paralyzed by lengthy and intrusive questionnaires and threats of perjury; those who had their information leaked to the media.
Working directly with the Democrats, Politico is now putting in overtime to desperately steer subject away from and distract from partisan horrors committed by the IRS.

The actual crime is no longer the story, according to Politico. No, the story is that the victims had it coming.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Are there any statements that are wrong? Please provide the correct info along with a site.


Joey, don't worry, the figures are correct and that is her problem. They can't defend those numbers. Who is the "weakest link" in this administration?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Link to the WHOLE statement by Mc Dermott on video. Not an embarassment at all. Just a man sharing his opinion.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/04/paul-ryan-jim-mcdermott_n_3384538.html?utm_hp_ref=politics


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I've asked any of you to show me if any statements are wrong. No hate just the truth.


And so it starts... can't defend their man so they will resort to all the name calling and "clever" put downs. I say come back after kindergarden is over or they all go down for their naps.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The blunt instrument used to give unions a leg up is the project labor agreement (PLA), which in theory sets reasonable pre-work terms and conditions  but in practice, requires contractors to hand over exclusive bargaining control; to pay inflated, above-market wages and benefits; and to fork over dues money and pension funding to corrupt, cash-starved labor organizations. These anti-competitive agreements undermine a fair bidding process on projects that locked-out, nonunion laborers are funding with their own tax dollars. And these PLAs benefit the privileged few at the expense of the vast majority: In the construction industry, 85 percent of the workforce is nonunion by choice.
> We dont need to theorize about how this shakedown works in the real world. Bostons notorious Big Dig was a union-only construction project thanks to a Massachusetts government-mandated PLA. The original $2.8 billion price tag for the project skyrocketed to $22 billion in state and federal taxpayer subsidies thanks in no small part to ballooning labor costs. In February, the Bay States Beacon Hill Institute found that PLAs added 12 percent to 18 percent to school construction costs in Massachusetts and Connecticut. In Washington, D.C., the Department of Veterans Affairs commissioned an independent study showing that PLAs would increase hospital construction costs by as much as 9 percent in some markets.
> 
> http://thetruthaboutplas.com/2010/06/29/the-most-infamous-pla-job-lessons-from-bostons-big-dig/
> ...


I see you realized your first approach to Union bashing didn't work so now you came up with a second plan. You blew it again little man. The workers were not the problem. The Engineers blew it by not doing initial intense investigations that they should have done on the proposed building site. If they would have done them they would have known they could not even attempt such a project in that area. I think they may have known this was risky at best but they were going to go for it because of the big money the Engineering firm and Construction companies were going to make on this project. Also a large amount of the materials were prefabricated and not done to specs. required for this particular project so the Purchasing departments for the construction companies were also to blame for trying to get by on the cheap. To this point there was negligence on the part of the Engineering firm, Construction companies, Purchasing departments, and probably Building Inspectors who looked the other way. To this point TM there is still no "worker" Union or otherwise having any impact on the project. Your second source of information, "Anonymous" sounds like a "worker". Was this person Union or non-union? It does not say. When you get to this level you are down to the basic "grunts", the guys who follow orders and do what they are told to do. They do not go back to management or engineers and tell them "Hey, you are doing this all wrong, or these bolts are not going to hold or this metal will be rusted, or epoxy is not going to hold these huge pieces of concrete and metal. All this negligence from above created the perfect storm and what followed was a very expensive disaster. Union workers are trained workers and have on going training throughout their careers in order to be in good standing and licensed to perform their jobs. They are supposed to be able to trust management and engineering and purchasing so they can do their jobs without worrying about these things. The materials and equipment are supposed to be what is appropriate and safe for the project. So once again you are wrong. The cost overruns and all the problems were caused at the management level and above. If "Anonymous" had to work more hours or was in a dangerous work environment that was not the fault of Unions. In your haste to blame Unions you got it all wrong. Give it up TM. This one isn't going to fly. Why don't you do some investigating and find out who or what "Anonymous" is. I know my way around the construction world and worked for a Fortune 500 company for several years in their engineering and construction department so unlike you I have a lot of knowledge you do not have. I know my way around huge work sites and who does what and how to ethically conduct such business. So blow it out your little tin hat.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ambassador Susan Rice has just been appointed by President Obama as his new National Security Advisor. Go Susan!!
Samantha Power will be ambassador to UN.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Cherf, first of all taxes are the lowest they have been since Reagan. The deficit has come down dramatically in the last 2 years. The President does not control unemployment. You yourselves have argued that the government can't create jobs because they are created in the private sector. But when discussions are made to cut the Defense budget, they moan about all the jobs that will be lost. So which is it?
> 
> Plus with all of the tax cuts and loopholes that benefit the wealthy that have been created since Reagan, we should be drowning in jobs (if tax cuts create jobs).
> 
> ...


** YAWN **


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> ** YAWN **


Truth bores you?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> That may be about to change. Apparently Washington is in such gridlock that the Reid is threatening to use the "nuclear option"--changing established custom to allow a filibuster to broken with just a bare majority of votes. If that happens, hang onto you hats!


Why, Reid still won't bring any bill to the Senate floor for discussion. He's just using the filibuster as an excuse to not get anything done.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why, Reid still won't bring any bill to the Senate floor for discussion. He's just using the filibuster as an excuse to not get anything done.


Totally backwards, solowey. Print something that is right for a change. You are really starting to blither.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly Mommee, it does appear that Obama and the Congressional Democrats have had enough and are ready to put the house in order--they're about to break with filibuster tradition by changing the rules to allow the things to be stopped with a simple majority. It's a hard decision to have to make, but the GOP can no longer be permitted to tie Washington in knots.


What is being tied in knots when nothing is brought up for a discussion, let alone a vote? Reid has seen to this in the Senate.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I see you realized your first approach to Union bashing didn't work so now you came up with a second plan. You blew it again little man. The workers were not the problem. The Engineers blew it by not doing initial intense investigations that they should have done on the proposed building site. If they would have done them they would have known they could not even attempt such a project in that area. I think they may have known this was risky at best but they were going to go for it because of the big money the Engineering firm and Construction companies were going to make on this project. Also a large amount of the materials were prefabricated and not done to specs. required for this particular project so the Purchasing departments for the construction companies were also to blame for trying to get by on the cheap. To this point there was negligence on the part of the Engineering firm, Construction companies, Purchasing departments, and probably Building Inspectors who looked the other way. To this point TM there is still no "worker" Union or otherwise having any impact on the project. Your second source of information, "Anonymous" sounds like a "worker". Was this person Union or non-union? It does not say. When you get to this level you are down to the basic "grunts", the guys who follow orders and do what they are told to do. They do not go back to management or engineers and tell them "Hey, you are doing this all wrong, or these bolts are not going to hold or this metal will be rusted, or epoxy is not going to hold these huge pieces of concrete and metal. All this negligence from above created the perfect storm and what followed was a very expensive disaster. Union workers are trained workers and have on going training throughout their careers in order to be in good standing and licensed to perform their jobs. They are supposed to be able to trust management and engineering and purchasing so they can do their jobs without worrying about these things. The materials and equipment are supposed to be what is appropriate and safe for the project. So once again you are wrong. The cost overruns and all the problems were caused at the management level and above. If "Anonymous" had to work more hours or was in a dangerous work environment that was not the fault of Unions. In your haste to blame Unions you got it all wrong. Give it up TM. This one isn't going to fly. Why don't you do some investigating and find out who or what "Anonymous" is. I know my way around the construction world and worked for a Fortune 500 company for several years in their engineering and construction department so unlike you I have a lot of knowledge you do not have. I know my way around huge work sites and who does what and how to ethically conduct such business. So blow it out your little tin hat.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> No kidding the infrastructure is old? You don't say.
> Where have you been? The President has been pointing that out for years now and we have been reminding you folks of that
> for some time now as well. Get with it.


Where has the money gone over the years for all the infrastructure maintenance and repair? The taxpayers pay these taxes everyday, so what has Congress done with the money? I know it hasn't been used for maintenance and repair or the bridges and roadways wouldn't be crumbling. How bright of Obama to just notice it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Where has the money gone over the years for all the infrastructure maintenance and repair? The taxpayers pay these taxes everyday, so what has Congress done with the money? I know it hasn't been used for maintenance and repair or the bridges and roadways wouldn't be crumbling. How bright of Obama to just notice it.


Write your congressman and ask him. From day 1 Obama has wanted funds to repair our infrastructure. Where were you?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They received the same initial letter. that is to be expected. What is not acceptable is the additional information required from the conservative groups. Many of these groups still have not heard, one way or another, if they will be granted the status after years of waiting.
> 
> Many of the conservative groups have also been contacted by OSHA, the FBI, and the ATF. Not so for the liberal groups.


My wish after all this is settled is that the IRS goes back to using the word exclusively instead of primarily, as it was written by congress, so there won't be this ambiguity again. That means that all these groups, on the right and left will no longer have tax exempt status.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I don't normally read your posts or respond to you, but I did read this post of yours addressed to me (TM = erroneously I might add).



Cheeky Blighter said:


> To this point TM there is still no "worker" Union or otherwise having any impact on the project. Your second source of information, "Anonymous" sounds like a "worker". Was this person Union or non-union? It does not say.


Because youve proved to me you cannot read and comprehend what youve read, Ive highlighted in bold some quotes from the article you read to answer your own foolish statements and questions: hopefully you can "get it" this time.

"That was 1998, when I showed up down there. By then Id been working as a *union ironworker* for about 10 years."

"I was 39 years old when I was accepted into the *ironworkers three-year apprentice program*. I was running around getting coffee for guys half my age. I had to just swallow it, suck it up as part of the baptism of an apprentice. "

"When I started getting work, the jobs were sporadic, but pretty soon people were talking about this Big Dig at our monthly *union* meetings."

"The business agent would get up at the microphone and talk about upcoming work; hed always say the Big Dig was right around the corner. We were going to be all set for the next five years, hed tell us. The project cleaned out the *union* hall, so they called *all the other locals*, and then they called all over the country looking for people."

"Pretty quick, they made me a *foreman *"

So Cheeky, to quote you: "*So once again you are wrong.* 
Why don't you do some investigating and find out who or what "Anonymous" is."



Cheeky Blighter said:


> ... unlike you I have a lot of knowledge you do not have. I know my way around huge work sites and who does what and how to ethically conduct such business. So blow it out your little tin hat.


Do you know what I do for a living Cheeky Blighter? Of course not.

The joke is on and is you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't normally read your posts or respond to you, but I did read this post of yours addressed to me (TM = erroneously I might add).
> 
> Do you know what I do for a living Cheeky Blighter?
> 
> The joke is on and is you.


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cherf is an iron worker! Everybody give her a standing ovation! pfffttt


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cherf is an iron worker! Hmmm didn't she say she as a teacher in China? Everybody give her a standing ovation! pfffttt


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ambassador Susan Rice has just been appointed by President Obama as his new National Security Advisor. Go Susan!!
> Samantha Power will be ambassador to UN.


*Rehash* (your word) - President Obama has no one else or slim pickings to support him as folks distance themselves from him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentsgifts,

Thank you for your wise comment. You are always right and on target.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> You are so right and not only that, President Obama no doubt will become the 5th face on Mt. Rushmore.
> Just think who will have to look down and see his face for eternity. Got to love it.


Only in cartoon land. I can see The Simpsons and South Park doing an episode each with an unfavorable slant. Chuckling to myself just thinking about it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Rehash* (your word) - President Obama has no one else to support him as folks distance themselves from him.


Only in your little mind, dear.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> knitpresentsgifts,
> 
> Thank you for your wise comment. You are always right and on target.


Thank you Lukelucy. Can you believe the posts from the Libs on this thread? I stand amazed at the ignorance and spin. Oh, well. No one said we all share the same gifts or that life is fair.

I feel very blessed to be able to ascertain the truth.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Rehash* (your word) - President Obama has no one else to support him as folks distance themselves from him.


No, not a rehash. Just watched live on the news.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Only in cartoon land. I can see The Simpsons and South Park doing an episode each with an unfavorable slant. Chuckling to myself just thinking about it.


Can granite be transparent and spin? :?: If, so, will be worth the cost to get out to Rushmore again to see that! Love Rushmore!

Hey, let's have all those who wish to see this phenomenon go to Rushmore together to tips our heads to the skies to stare in wonder and amazement.

Who's in?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you Lukelucy. Can you believe the posts from the Libs on this thread? I stand amazed at the ignorance and spin. Oh, well. No one said we all share the same gifts or that life is fair.
> 
> I feel very blessed to be able to ascertain the truth.


Hey you have to stay loyal to your fan club of 1!
<<<<<she supports you>>>>


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> He told America his Administration and he, personally, would be the most transparent Administration and set a new tone.
> 
> To date, President Obama, has refused, withheld and delayed more info, docs, requests, testimony, etc. than other Presidents combined.


It comes down to the level of competence of the people surrounding the President. these are people Obama has approved. His appointees protect him. If you are on this team, you can do what ever your want without consequences. I.e. Eric Holder.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, mis-spoke was coined by the Republicans.


Hillary sure knows how to use the term.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It comes down to the level of competence of the people surrounding the President. these are people Obama has approved. His appointees protect him. If you are on this team, you can do what ever your want without consequences. I.e. Eric Holder.


Still a sore loser solowey? He won the election and will be here til Jan of 2017. Keep that hate burning now!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Joey, when you can drop the rhetoric and prove that he lied about Benghazi, you may be able to redeem yourself.


I'm still waiting for an answer to where Obama was after his 5PM meeting with Panella and the next day's Rose Garden speech. What I know is he wasn't in touch with anyone during that time period, not his Cabinet, Sec of State, FBI, Joint Chiefs, etc. He wasn't in the situation room becoming informed on the events of the evening's attack. Where was he and what was he doing? You can bet your bottom dollar if it was Bush, he would be in the Situation Room learning about what was happening and making the necessary decisions for a better outcome.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm still waiting for an answer to where Obama was after his 5PM meeting with Panella and the next day's Rose Garden speech. What I know is he wasn't in touch with anyone during that time period, not his Cabinet, Sec of State, FBI, Joint Chiefs, etc. He wasn't in the situation room becoming informed on the events of the evening's attack. Where was he and what was he doing? You can bet your bottom dollar if it was Bush, he would be in the Situation Room learning about what was happening and making the necessary decisions for a better outcome.


And how did you come by all of this information? How do you know where he was or wasn't during that time?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> And how did you come by all of this information? How do you know where he was or wasn't during that time?


Oh, you don't! Nevermind, that's what I thought.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You cannot blame the Obama administration for Sarah . There are other children as well as adults that have been on the donor list much longer than she. Yes, some rules should be changed to accomodate younger children, but this is not Obama's fault.
> There is a protocal to follow. First come first served.
> I do feel sorry for her ,as nobody wants to see a child in a situation like Sarah, but unfortunately there are other children who also need a lung transplant and adults as well. They will also die if they don't get their transplants. How would you feel if your child was waiting for a lung and somebody else jumped the line and took that lung away from her? I can't believe that you are trying to politicize this. Oh wait, yes I can.
> 
> ...


Actually you can blame the administration. All the girl's parents are asking for is that their daughter be placed on the adult transplant list. Sebelus is hiding behind bureaucratic rules and not doing anything. The cut off point for the adult list is 12 years, this child is 10 yrs old. Sebelus has the authority to change those rules.

You don't want to see Benghazi, the IRS' behavior, the DOJ's actions as anything more than a bump in the road, okay. Keep you head in the sand. These are important issues for the country and reflect directly on this administration. You obviously have a very different set of criteria for the country's elected officials.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Actually you can blame the administration. All the girl's parents are asking for is that their daughter be placed on the adult transplant list. Sebelus is hiding behind bureaucratic rules and not doing anything. The cut off point for the adult list is 12 years, this child is 10 yrs old. Sebelus has the authority to change those rules.
> 
> You don't want to see Benghazi, the IRS' behavior, the DOJ's actions as anything more than a bump in the road, okay. Keep you head in the sand. These are important issues for the country and reflect directly on this administration. You obviously have a very different set of criteria for the country's elected officials.


My head is not in the sand. I see these as nothing more than sideshows. After all this time, where is the evidence that implicates President Obama? What's that? There isn't any?
Just what I thought.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Actually you can blame the administration. All the girl's parents are asking for is that their daughter be placed on the adult transplant list. Sebelus is hiding behind bureaucratic rules and not doing anything. The cut off point for the adult list is 12 years, this child is 10 yrs old. Sebelus has the authority to change those rules.
> 
> You don't want to see Benghazi, the IRS' behavior, the DOJ's actions as anything more than a bump in the road, okay. Keep you head in the sand. These are important issues for the country and reflect directly on this administration. You obviously have a very different set of criteria for the country's elected officials.


Perhaps there is a medical reason that they make the cut off at 12 years? Even if Sobelius changed the law today, Sarah would still be on the waiting list.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you Lukelucy. Can you believe the posts from the Libs on this thread? I stand amazed at the ignorance and spin. Oh, well. No one said we all share the same gifts or that life is fair.
> 
> I feel very blessed to be able to ascertain the truth.


Vomit vomit vomit


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi al!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi al!


Hello. I have to get my stomach under control. There's so much here from the right causing nausea. These individuals swallow everything hook, line, and sinker put out by Cherf and the party faithful.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> My head is not in the sand. I see these as nothing more than sideshows. After all this time, where is the evidence that implicates President Obama? What's that? There isn't any?
> Just what I thought.


How can you be so foolish. No one, other than you and some of your liberals friends on this thread insist on "implicating" President Obama is the sole reason for the Congressional Hearings.

The Congressional committees and hearings are done to get to the Truth and to find out WHO is responsible for the crimes, felonies and breaks in the system. Until it is known, who is responsible, justice does not prevail and problems cannot be corrected.

The search for the truth is just that, no matter who is responsible.

Why do you continue to insist everyone is out to "get" President Obama? You are certainly paranoid that will be the result.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How can you be so foolish. No one, other than you and some of your liberals friends on this thread insist on "implicating" President Obama is the sole reason for the Congressional Hearings.
> 
> The Congressional committees and hearings are done to get to the Truth and to find out WHO is responsible for the crimes, felonies and breaks in the system. Until it is known, who is responsible, justice does not prevail and problems cannot be corrected.
> 
> ...


Read back on their posts.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> by JOHN NOLTE 5 Jun 2013, 5:55 AM
> 
> When the trifecta of scandals first broke over the White House a few weeks ago, the media (who were literally blocking the truth from getting out about the IRS and Benghazi) were so caught off guard that for a couple of weeks they accidentally acted like a real media and just reported the facts. Over Memorial Day weekend that all changed.
> 
> ...


It is certainly evident on this thread with all the spewing of the day's buzz word(s). Don't we know where they get their "facts".

The crime is no longer the story because they can't defend the IRS, et al for the targeting of conservative groups, thus denying them their rights.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Actually you can blame the administration. All the girl's parents are asking for is that their daughter be placed on the adult transplant list. Sebelus is hiding behind bureaucratic rules and not doing anything. The cut off point for the adult list is 12 years, this child is 10 yrs old. Sebelus has the authority to change those rules.
> 
> You don't want to see Benghazi, the IRS' behavior, the DOJ's actions as anything more than a bump in the road, okay. Keep you head in the sand. These are important issues for the country and reflect directly on this administration. You obviously have a very different set of criteria for the country's elected officials.


So true, Sebelius has the authority to grant a waiver as well. Why she will not do so, or in time, is beyond comprehension.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Link to the WHOLE statement by Mc Dermott on video. Not an embarassment at all. Just a man sharing his opinion.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/04/paul-ryan-jim-mcdermott_n_3384538.html?utm_hp_ref=politics


Some people should keep their opinions to themselves.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How can you be so foolish. No one, other than you and some of your liberals friends on this thread insist on "implicating" President Obama is the sole reason for the Congressional Hearings.
> 
> The Congressional committees and hearings are done to get to the Truth and to find out WHO is responsible for the crimes, felonies and breaks in the system. Until it is known, who is responsible, justice does not prevail and problems cannot be corrected.
> 
> ...


No paranoia necessary. The Tea Partiers and radical right have stated their mission loud and clear. Were they lying?? The hatred of the man has been totally visible on this thread, in Congress, and from those right-wing commentators. And the gullible right populace sits there and absorbs every decibel.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ambassador Susan Rice has just been appointed by President Obama as his new National Security Advisor. Go Susan!!
> Samantha Power will be ambassador to UN.


The reward for lying to the American people is a new appointment. What a surprise!!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It is certainly evident on this thread with all the spewing of the day's buzz word(s). Don't we know where they get their "facts".
> 
> The crime is no longer the story because they can't defend the IRS, et al for the targeting of conservative groups, thus denying them their rights.


Were their rights denied? The may have waited longer, but not one said they were turned down. I don't agree with how they went about this, but it is their job to look into these groups.,Lliberal or Conservative.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Write your congressman and ask him. From day 1 Obama has wanted funds to repair our infrastructure. Where were you?


And all the money he threw at it went down the toilet. Shovel ready jobs - not so shovel ready. What a surprise.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can granite be transparent and spin? :?: If, so, will be worth the cost to get out to Rushmore again to see that! Love Rushmore!
> 
> Hey, let's have all those who wish to see this phenomenon go to Rushmore together to tips our heads to the skies to stare in wonder and amazement.
> 
> Who's in?


Me. Mt. Rushmore is on my bucket list. <<<whispering...Maybe they will use newly invented transparent granite. >>>


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> by JOHN NOLTE 5 Jun 2013, 5:55 AM
> 
> When the trifecta of scandals first broke over the White House a few weeks ago, the media (who were literally blocking the truth from getting out about the IRS and Benghazi) were so caught off guard that for a couple of weeks they accidentally acted like a real media and just reported the facts. Over Memorial Day weekend that all changed.
> 
> ...


Brought to you straight from----ta-da----- breitbart! And I'm the one who's accused of not having an original thought? Thank you, dear.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How can you be so foolish. No one, other than you and some of your liberals friends on this thread insist on "implicating" President Obama is the sole reason for the Congressional Hearings.
> 
> The Congressional committees and hearings are done to get to the Truth and to find out WHO is responsible for the crimes, felonies and breaks in the system. Until it is known, who is responsible, justice does not prevail and problems cannot be corrected.
> 
> ...


No paranoia here. I see more of that on the right.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Brietbart is a laughingstock. Right up there with Limbaugh and Beck.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Me. Mt. Rushmore is on my bucket list. <<<whispering...Maybe they will use newly invented transparent granite. >>>


Oh aren't you just original with the whispering. , which just proves my point. You don't have a thought of your own. You keep repeating the far right rhetoric over and over and over and over.........................................................................


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Briebart is a laughingstock.


Yes, and we get opinion because there are no facts. Issa said yesterday, "we're getting to proving. . . " his words, not mine. You know what that means? He hasn't "gotten to proving."


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Still a sore loser solowey? He won the election and will be here til Jan of 2017. Keep that hate burning now!


** YAWN **

I was doing errands yesterday and heard on the radio that many young people voted for Obama this time around not because he was doing anything of any value, but because they thought he was "trying".


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Issa is a joke. People are taking him less seriously than before. Even some on the right are geting tired of his attacking the Prez and calling people "paid" liars. 
It's starting to look like the Spanish Inquisition.
He is a liar himself and his nose keeps growing.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Some people should keep their opinions to themselves.


Quite.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> ** YAWN **
> 
> I was doing errands yesterday and heard on the radio that many young people voted for Obama this time around not because he was doing anything of any value, but because they thought he was "trying".


I was reading yesterday that young Republicans are ashamed of their party, think it needs a major overhaul and will probably cross lines to vote. These are college age people. Be afraid!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> And how did you come by all of this information? How do you know where he was or wasn't during that time?


Paying attention and watching the hearings. Obama's key people were under oath and constantly said they did not hear from him after the initial 5PM meeting. Where have YOU been? It stands to reason that if Obama was in the Situation Room, someone would have spoken to him, or maybe he to them. I know I went out on a limb with that last one!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Perhaps there is a medical reason that they make the cut off at 12 years? Even if Sobelius changed the law today, Sarah would still be on the waiting list.


That is exactly what the parents want. To get her on the list.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How can you be so foolish. No one, other than you and some of your liberals friends on this thread insist on "implicating" President Obama is the sole reason for the Congressional Hearings.
> 
> The Congressional committees and hearings are done to get to the Truth and to find out WHO is responsible for the crimes, felonies and breaks in the system. Until it is known, who is responsible, justice does not prevail and problems cannot be corrected.
> 
> ...


If they were only after the truth, Isa wouldn't have to tell so many lies. He would be willing to wait till he had the facts before speaking. Mr. Issa says 'he can feel it in his gut' that someone's broken the law." What kind of "fact" is that? Sorry Isa, I don't trust your gut.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you Lukelucy. Can you believe the posts from the Libs on this thread? I stand amazed at the ignorance and spin. Oh, well. No one said we all share the same gifts or that life is fair.
> 
> I feel very blessed to be able to ascertain the truth.


Knitpresentgifts,

These people have an agenda and I know what it is. I will PM you about that. You are welcome. Hang in there. I and others are supporting you. We know you are right.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Where has the money gone over the years for all the infrastructure maintenance and repair? The taxpayers pay these taxes everyday, so what has Congress done with the money? I know it hasn't been used for maintenance and repair or the bridges and roadways wouldn't be crumbling. How bright of Obama to just notice it.


Ask your congressmen where the money went Solowey. Your lack of knowledge on how your government works is appalling.
You really don't have a clue do you?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Were their rights denied? The may have waited longer, but not one said they were turned down. I don't agree with how they went about this, but it is their job to look into these groups.,Lliberal or Conservative.


They haven't said they were turned down because they are still awaiting a decision. Some groups have been waiting for over 2 years. The IRS has gone way beyond their job specifications in collecting data on these groups.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh aren't you just original with the whispering. , which just proves my point. You don't have a thought of your own. You keep repeating the far right rhetoric over and over and over and over.........................................................................


If I remember correctly, and I do, whispering was not your original thought either. Though I never said it was original for me.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> They haven't said they were turned down because they are still awaiting a decision. Some groups have been waiting for over 2 years. The IRS has gone way beyond their job specifications in collecting data on these groups.


True statement once again

Did you notice that "S" had to use filthy language to express herself? Then the classy head in the toilet comment .


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I was reading yesterday that young Republicans are ashamed of their party, think it needs a major overhaul and will probably cross lines to vote. These are college age people. Be afraid!


I would agree with this. I think both parties need an overhaul.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> True statement once again
> 
> Did you notice that "S" had to use filthy language to express herself? Then the classy head in the toilet comment .


I have come to expect no less. I just scroll past her posts, nothing new there. Definitely not amusing comments, so nothing to offer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have come to expect no less. I just scroll past her posts, nothing new there. Definitely not amusing comments, so nothing to offer.


They are definitely people who are of a "low class". They would not write the way they do if they were any different. We all know that.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They haven't said they were turned down because they are still awaiting a decision. Some groups have been waiting for over 2 years. The IRS has gone way beyond their job specifications in collecting data on these groups.


Well then, lets hope they go back to using the guidelines the way congress wrote them and they will be turned down for tax exempt status, and their wait will be over.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Me. Mt. Rushmore is on my bucket list. <<<whispering...Maybe they will use newly invented transparent granite. >>>


P.S. Mt. Rushmore is fantastic, we'll have to travel to see Lake Tahoe, Seattle (great for yarn!), and head North to Victoria, BC, Canada, as well while together. I've done it a couple of times yet so worth the trip again. The Butchart Gardens, also "on the rocks", are gorgeous.

I'll keep a list for who will join the *Rush on the Rocks* Tour:

1) Soloweygirl
2) KnitPresentGifts


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They are definitely people who are of a "low class". They would not write the way they do if they were any different. We all know that.


Now don't talk about yourself and your buddies that way. That isn't nice. All of us progressives understand that you are just living in the republican party of the past. The new younger generation will take over the party soon and then you will really feel lost. Be ready.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Brought to you straight from----ta-da----- breitbart! And I'm the one who's accused of not having an original thought? Thank you, dear.


hint; didn't Alcameron miss the point which is that I posted who wrote the article (complete transparency) which pointed out where the Libs get their "talking points" and "words of the day."

.... head to desk ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That is exactly what the parents want. To get her on the list.


Yes, without paying a bribe to any Administration for a waiver.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I have come to expect no less. I just scroll past her posts, nothing new there. Definitely not amusing comments, so nothing to offer.


I do as well, and most other Libs, too. Saves me lots of time now. 
Thankful for avatars!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't normally read your posts or respond to you, but I did read this post of yours addressed to me (TM = erroneously I might add).
> 
> Do you know what I do for a living Cheeky Blighter? Of course not.
> 
> The joke is on and is you.


I know you read all my posts so don't lie. You will always be little man, TM to me. Perhaps just another one of your multiples speaking at the time you posted. I read your source "Anonymous" and I highly doubt that person was ever Union. and that was why I asked the question. Your reliable sources are pathetic at best. You have proved yourself wrong again. Which is what you always are. So let's hear it little man what do you do for a living? The suspense is killing me. Your agenda for your original post was to trash Unions and nothing more. That's what the right is all about. You and your smarmy congress people can't get it together to accomplish one thing so you play the old bait and switch. You are so brainwashed you are pathetic. I do know what I am talking about and working on huge construction projects was one of my positions as I moved up in my company so you really don't know me either. Let me be seated before you make your big announcement. The shock may do me in. Make it a good one, little man. I know what a wild imagination you have.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I know you read all my posts so don't lie. You will always be little man, TM to me. Perhaps just another one of your multiples speaking at the time you posted. I read your source "Anonymous" and I highly doubt that person was ever Union. and that was why I asked the question. Your reliable sources are pathetic at best. You have proved yourself wrong again. Which is what you always are. So let's hear it little man what do you do for a living? The suspense is killing me.


Same here, Cheeky--I'm waiting on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Brought to you straight from----ta-da----- breitbart! And I'm the one who's accused of not having an original thought? Thank you, dear.


alcameron
I thought that the worms already took care of Breitbart. I guess someone feels that he needs to be kept alive somehow. Again this points out that nothing original comes from "the bunch".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, without paying a bribe to any Administration for a waiver.


knitpresentgifts
Is everything dirty in your life? What filth you live with.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> by JOHN NOLTE 5 Jun 2013, 5:55 AM
> 
> When the trifecta of scandals first broke over the White House a few weeks ago, the media (who were literally blocking the truth from getting out about the IRS and Benghazi) were so caught off guard that for a couple of weeks they accidentally acted like a real media and just reported the facts. Over Memorial Day weekend that all changed.
> 
> ...


Come on little man, Brietbart, news editor. You call that joker a source and expect to be taken seriously? You have no curiosity that takes you further than that pile of stuff?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> True statement once again
> 
> Did you notice that "S" had to use filthy language to express herself? Then the classy head in the toilet comment .


off2knit
If you only in one posting could measure up to S's language skills. She is more than extraordinary in her writing compared to you and since you do not understand average vocabulary one needs to become stronger for you to ever get it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> One shudders to think of it, Huck. But hey, lets give credit where credit is due--Joey actually built a church with her own two hands! Quite an accomplishment for someone lacking opposable thumbs.


How did she do it? Oh I know she used her fingers and those long toes. They are great for leaping from branch to branch in the trees too!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> One shudders to think of it, Huck. But hey, lets give credit where credit is due--Joey actually built a church with her own two hands! Quite an accomplishment for someone lacking opposable thumbs.


How did she do it? Oh I know she used her fingers and those long toes. They are great for leaping from branch to branch in the trees too!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I would agree with this. I think both parties need an overhaul.


soloweygirl
The democrats straightened themselves out long ago. They have been quick learners.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KPG, Cherf or whatever. No one is listening to you....but I know the point for you is to hear your own voice. Isn't it lonely?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Alcameron; Do you want to know the truth; can you handle it?
> 
> Here's the truth;
> 1) I respect my elders - you are much older than me yet that does not mean you can chide, control or criticize my beliefs
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Knitpresentgifts,

You have so much support from us and we are right here with you. Too bad some of us can't stand the dysfunction and left. But, you must always know that I and many others are right here for you!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> KPG, Cherf or whatever. No one is listening to you....but I know the point for you is to hear your own voice. Isn't it lonely?


KPG many listen to your wise words.

Come to think of it, even the dame must read you, why else would she reply?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> You have so much support from us and we are right here with you. Too bad some of us can't stand the dysfunction and left. But, you must always know that I and many others are right here for you!


You go LL!! Spoken like a true athletic supporter!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> P.S. Mt. Rushmore is fantastic, we'll have to travel to see Lake Tahoe, Seattle (great for yarn!), and head North to Victoria, BC, Canada, as well while together. I've done it a couple of times yet so worth the trip again. The Butchart Gardens, also "on the rocks", are gorgeous.
> 
> I'll keep a list for who will join the *Rush on the Rocks* Tour:
> 
> ...


We can send someone to help you pack?    Lukelucy said she would be happy to help you. She supports you.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Joey, when you can drop the rhetoric and prove that he lied about Benghazi, you may be able to redeem yourself.


He'll never ADMIT it...doesn't mean he didn't know.
Denial...a river somewhere????


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

KPG,

Did you notice how some people act like a 13 year old male by using locker room humor? Bet her all time favorite show was "Beavis and Buthead". I also thinks she snorts milk out of her nose when she hears the word 'underpants'


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> He'll never ADMIT it...doesn't mean he didn't know.
> Denial...a river somewhere????


 I would never ADMIT it if I didn't lie. Why should he?

Denseness, being handed out freely to righties?????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Patty. Well researched and well-written. It certainly gives perspective on Congressman Issa. It sounds like a Mafia resume without murder.



BrattyPatty said:


> [quote Martin Bashir]
> On the oversight committee, Im so glad you showed some of those clips just now because people have to understand a lot of those exchanges including Congressman Issa telling Eric holder youre not a good witness, answer the question, kind of berating that is unusual treatment for our top law enforcement officer occurred a year ago in the fast and furious investigation.
> 
> And that led to the first contempt citation ever of a sitting attorney general. So Martin, when people say, oh, theres always skirmishes, both sides do it, no. As a matter of historical precedent, this is the first time weve had a chair, Congressman Issa, take the oversight committee and hold an Attorney General in criminal contempt for what I wrote at the time were flimsy charges.
> ...


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The blunt instrument used to give unions a leg up is the project labor agreement (PLA), which in theory sets reasonable pre-work terms and conditions  but in practice, requires contractors to hand over exclusive bargaining control; to pay inflated, above-market wages and benefits; and to fork over dues money and pension funding to corrupt, cash-starved labor organizations. These anti-competitive agreements undermine a fair bidding process on projects that locked-out, nonunion laborers are funding with their own tax dollars. And these PLAs benefit the privileged few at the expense of the vast majority: In the construction industry, 85 percent of the workforce is nonunion by choice.
> We dont need to theorize about how this shakedown works in the real world. Bostons notorious Big Dig was a union-only construction project thanks to a Massachusetts government-mandated PLA. The original $2.8 billion price tag for the project skyrocketed to $22 billion in state and federal taxpayer subsidies thanks in no small part to ballooning labor costs. In February, the Bay States Beacon Hill Institute found that PLAs added 12 percent to 18 percent to school construction costs in Massachusetts and Connecticut. In Washington, D.C., the Department of Veterans Affairs commissioned an independent study showing that PLAs would increase hospital construction costs by as much as 9 percent in some markets.
> 
> http://thetruthaboutplas.com/2010/06/29/the-most-infamous-pla-job-lessons-from-bostons-big-dig/
> ...


Thank you for posting an honest opinion of why some construction projects are so over budget.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I know the Devil when I see him/her, and it is you. Do nothing. Complain about everything.



joeysomma said:


> Bratty Patty --
> 
> So Issa's past is in the open.
> 
> ...


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ingried: Issa was NEVER convicted for ANY charges brought against him over 35 YEARS ago. Why are you lying about him?
> 
> Don't you understand the Lib friends of yours here do not like old news (meaning more than 8 hours past)? 35 years ago is so unacceptable here and irrelevant.
> 
> ...


Why would they care bout the truth, if it would negate their position?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He signed a lot of executive orders, appointed czars, and many others. For what benefit? Oh yes, he ordered GTMO closed.
> 
> Lets add a few more: He lied about Benghazi, He knows nothing about what his AG or the IRS does, he lied about Obamacare. Make sure to add these to his accomplishments.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
and many more....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Double :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> and many more....


Do all the thumbs up. momee. Your hate radiates in your posts.
Gee how long did that take you?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> He told America his Administration and he, personally, would be the most transparent Administration and set a new tone.
> 
> To date, President Obama, has refused, withheld and delayed more info, docs, requests, testimony, etc. than other Presidents combined.


Correct again. Denial just isn't doing it for his worshipers, is it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh Ingried! I am just catching up. I wish I had been online when you were. So many of us have missed you. I do hope you'll find time to drop in and post now. So many of the newbies are anxious to meet you. Looking forward to hearing your opinions.



Ingried said:


> knittingpresentsgifts
> 
> Good Day.
> Just want to slarify that unfortunately a number of posters have been accused of being Ingried.
> ...


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Great question.
> 
> After reading the last 12 pages it is very apparent that the nasty attacks and name calling is done mostly by lefties. I believe it is because they can't defend Obama and his scandals. They can't defend Holder. They can't defend the actions of the IRS. They can't defend Obama allowing 4 Americans to be murdered without attempting to save them. They can't defend the Administration allowing Sarah to die because they covet their regulations and out-dated guidelines, instead of correcting a wrong (and they say Republicans hate children) They can't defend Obama's lack of transparency. So what do they do because they are boxed in the truth corner, they come out swing with vile attacks, name calling and changing the topic.
> 
> If they want to find common ground as they chant, they should have the guts to admit the failures of this administration as a sign of good faith, then maybe a true conversation could take place. But I fear they do not have the courage.


Very nice, reasonable post. thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....who disgusts whom? I can honestly say that the right-wing lies disgust me more than anything.>>>



Lukelucy said:


> Barak is disgusting me once again. The Wall Street Journal had an article about the downfall of the Obama Presidency. He is not doing well.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Another example of your tax dollars at work. So instead of working on improving the economy and job creation, Obama is hosting a party with the Baltimore Ravens celebrating their Super Bowl win. Now, if we were in HillaryandObamaworld, that happened in the past, what does that matter now? But I guess football players are worth his attention, but the murdered men at Benghazi weren't. And he even gets a tee shirt and a photo op.
> 
> Wonder what the father of the murdered Border Patrol Officer's father and families of the murdered 4 in Benghazi feel about this use of his time?


Obumma either has no shame or only cares about his public persona. Which do you think it is? No I don't HATE him. His actions disgust me.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Barak is disgusting me once again. The Wall Street Journal had an article about the downfall of the Obama Presidency. He is not doing well.


No surprise there. Those who need to read this, won't unfortunately.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> KPG many listen to your wise words.
> 
> Come to think of it, even the dame must read you, why else would she reply?


Actually, it cracks me up. Everyone calls me so many names, I never know who may be speaking to me. I admit, I ignore the majority of the Libs postings now that I know most of the personalities. I respond on occasion to a Lib if I feel I have something to offer on topic, probably out of context, as I haven't read through each and every post.

Then, the Libs say we must provide sources, and when someone does, they say, "what, no original thoughts." Then, when sources are posted, they refuse the source as biased if it doesn't meet their point of view. Then if you write your opinion, da, everything one posts, is partially opinion discussing the facts, lies, etc. of the topic, the Libs scream, "you can't not post facts and only your lies." Huh?

Then, and this is my personal favorite, "I don't care what you say, nor read your posts, I don't listen to you, but you were wrong, arrogant, ignorant on that point there ...." :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....another added to my disgust list.>>>>



momeee said:


> Obumma either has no shame or only cares about his public persona. Which do you think it is? No I don't HATE him. His actions disgust me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I like the Obumma name. Barak Obumma definitely only cares about his public image. I have read/heard repeatedly that the hates whites - maybe this is what is going on in this thread. Sounds like it. I bet that's why there is so much nastiness. Yup.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> You have so much support from us and we are right here with you. Too bad some of us can't stand the dysfunction and left. But, you must always know that I and many others are right here for you!


 :thumbup: I appreciate your kind post.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitpresentgifts,

Maybe we are dealing with only one nasty person using different names. They all sound the same to me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can't you imagine her groveling on the floor making her obeisance?



BrattyPatty said:


> You go LL!! Spoken like a true athletic supporter!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> KPG,
> 
> Did you notice how some people act like a 13 year old male by using locker room humor? Bet her all time favorite show was "Beavis and Buthead". I also thinks she snorts milk out of her nose when she hears the word 'underpants'


Well, you know what they say, "If you cannot be the sharpest tool in the shed, you can always be the hoe."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> Thank you for posting an honest opinion of why some construction projects are so over budget.


You're welcome. To me the Big Dig was the obvious union job to discuss as it remains the largest and most costly in the USA today.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Oh Ingried! I am just catching up. I wish I had been online when you were. So many of us have missed you. I do hope you'll find time to drop in and post now. So many of the newbies are anxious to meet you. Looking forward to hearing your opinions.


Just read Huckleberry's posts. Ing/Huck is on all the time; but, alas, you know that already.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> Correct again. Denial just isn't doing it for his worshipers, is it?


It really gets under your skin that there is nothing to pin on him.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is this your idea of analysis? Why do you say this? What are your standards? Please think before you dump your half-baked opinions on the public. Did you ever think there are blacks reading this also?



Lukelucy said:


> I like the Obumma name. Barak Obumma definitely only cares about his public image. I have read/heard repeatedly that the hates whites - maybe this is what is going on in this thread. Sounds like it. I bet that's why there is so much nastiness. Yup.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Polls show controversies taking toll on Obama
President Obama, who has long enjoyed strong marks when it comes to his personal integrity, has lost a little mojo in light of recent scandals and controversies.
According to a new NBC News/Wall Street Journal poll, when asked about each of three current controversies  Benghazi, the IRS scandal, and the Justice Departments monitoring of journalists  at least 55 percent of respondents in each case say the scandal raises doubts about the overall honesty and integrity of the Obama administration. And for each, at least 39 percent say it raises major doubts (with Benghazi the highest at 45 percent).
But Americans so far are more inclined to believe the worst of the administration than its explanations for the controversies. They are more likely to say (43 percent to 29 percent) that the IRS scandal is part of a widespread campaign against conservative groups than that it was just a few officials misbehaving, and they side with journalists in the Justice Department controversy (48 percent say the monitoring was not appropriate, versus 27 percent who say it was appropriate).
The findings are backed up by a new Bloomberg poll, which shows nearly half of Americans  47 percent  dont believe Obama is being truthful about the IRS scandal. A lower percentage  40 percent  say he is being truthful.
Among independents, 53 percent dont believe the administration. And, overall, 48 percent say the targeting of conservative groups was politically motivated  despite arguments to the contrary from the administration and former IRS employees.
Unlike the NBC/WSJ poll, the Bloomberg poll shows Obamas approval rating falling, from 55 percent in February to 49 percent today.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....don't you wish! >>>



Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> Maybe we are dealing with only one nasty person using different names. They all sound the same to me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Is this your idea of analysis? Why do you say this? What are your standards? Please think before you dump your half-baked opinions on the public. Did you ever think there are blacks reading this also?


You hear nothing but the wind between your ears.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It really gets under your skin that there is nothing to pin on him.


The forces are gathering. Game isn't over yet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<Does this pass for humor? >>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, you know what they say, "If you cannot be the sharpest tool in the shed, you can always be the hoe."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....don't they wish? >>>



momeee said:


> Polls show controversies taking toll on Obama
> President Obama, who has long enjoyed strong marks when it comes to his personal integrity, has lost a little mojo in light of recent scandals and controversies.
> According to a new NBC News/Wall Street Journal poll, when asked about each of three current controversies  Benghazi, the IRS scandal, and the Justice Departments monitoring of journalists  at least 55 percent of respondents in each case say the scandal raises doubts about the overall honesty and integrity of the Obama administration. And for each, at least 39 percent say it raises major doubts (with Benghazi the highest at 45 percent).
> But Americans so far are more inclined to believe the worst of the administration than its explanations for the controversies. They are more likely to say (43 percent to 29 percent) that the IRS scandal is part of a widespread campaign against conservative groups than that it was just a few officials misbehaving, and they side with journalists in the Justice Department controversy (48 percent say the monitoring was not appropriate, versus 27 percent who say it was appropriate).
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> Maybe we are dealing with only one nasty person using different names. They all sound the same to me.


Nope, Ingried = Huckleberry, yet, unfortunately, all the others are unique personalities, at least in my opinion after reading thousands of posts recently.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope, Ingried = Huckleberry, yet, unfortunately, all the others are unique personalities, at least in my opinion after reading thousands of posts recently.


Your opinion means nothing. Maybe only to you.
Knitpresentsgifts=Cherf


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Now now ladies.............................

Shall we bring up the life and times of "Baghdad Jim" McDermott? That could be fun.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Did you notice how some people act like a 13 year old male by using locker room humor? Bet her all time favorite show was "Beavis and Buthead". I also thinks she snorts milk out of her nose when she hears the word 'underpants'.

Wonder if they snort coffee out their noses when they hear _________ (you fill in the blank, too many too list)


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It really gets under your skin that there is nothing to pin on him.


I know. It's hard pinning anything to crap.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You're a dollar short again ,off, we were already there today.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I know. It's hard pinning anything to crap.


Yep, guess those mother's day corsages fall right off of you, thumper. Are your paws still sore from getting slapped?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yep, guess those mother's day corsages fall right off of you, thumper. Are your paws still sore from getting slapped?


Oh, your kids must be cheap. Mine spring for a whole bouquet.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, your kids must be cheap. Mine spring for a whole bouquet.


You are funny, thumper. Hugs and kisses!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...and how do you know that?>>>



thumper5316 said:


> I know. It's hard pinning anything to crap.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Did you notice how some people act like a 13 year old male by using locker room humor? Bet her all time favorite show was "Beavis and Buthead". I also thinks she snorts milk out of her nose when she hears the word 'underpants'.
> 
> Wonder if they snort coffee out their noses when they hear _________ (you fill in the blank, too many too list)


Off2knit!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, your kids must be cheap. Mine spring for a whole bouquet.


a cheap bouquet is all you get? My kids are much more generous!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Making thumbs up happy faces is much easier than using your brain to write a comment. They always go for the easy way because.....>>>



BrattyPatty said:


> Do all the thumbs up. momee. Your hate radiates in your posts.
> Gee how long did that take you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

off, 

I see from your new avatar that you liked my Grace Kelly. Imitation is the greatest form of flattery. I've moved on to Susan Rice....for now. Watch for the next exciting installment and learn.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> a cheap bouquet is all you get? My kids are much more generous!


No, I get more than that. I was just referencing you corsage comment.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Of course she is just trying to flatter you, dame.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

No, I admire her YarnAndCoffee

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/903913/posts

Baghdad Jim, the pillar of corruption


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Current philosophy: Promote and reward incompetent and/ or deceitful behaviors, if "just following orders"...Then they won't talk. Bet some of the lefties would do just about anything for this job!
Obamas Not-So-Advisable Appointment

Obamas Choice Of U.N. Ambassador Susan Rice For National Security Advisor Raises New Questions

This Afternoon, Obama Announced His Appointment Of U.N Ambassador Susan Rice To Replace Tom Donilon As National Security Advisor. Susan Rice will replace Tom Donilon as national security adviser, the White House is expected to announce Wednesday. Rice, currently the U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations, will be formally introduced in her new role by President Barack Obama at 2 p.m. ET. (Chuck Todd, Susan Rice To Be Appointed National Security Adviser, NBC News Politics, 6/5/13)
OBAMAS QUESTIONABLE PICK FOR NATIONAL SECURITY ADVISOR WAS DEEPLY MIRED IN BENGHAZI TALKING POINTS CONTROVERSY
Susan Rice Delivered The Obama Administrations Response To The Benghazi Terror Attack, Repeatedly Denying That There Was Any Terrorist Element Involved

On September 16, Five Days After A Deadly Attack On The U.S. Consulate In Benghazi, Libya, Rice Denied There Was A Terrorist Element To The Attack, Saying It Appeared To Be Almost A Copycat Of The Demonstrations Against Our Facility In Cairo, Which Were Prompted Of Course By The Video. NBCs DAVID GREGORY: You talked about this as spontaneous. Can you say definitively that the attacks that killed Ambassador Stevens and others there was spontaneous? Was it a planned attack? Was there a terrorist element to it? U.N. AMBASSADOR SUSAN RICE: The best information we have at present, first of all, theres an FBI investigation thats ongoing and we look to that investigation to give us the definitive word as to what transpired. But putting together the best information that we have available to us today, our current assessment is that what happened in Benghazi was in fact initially a spontaneous reaction to what had just transpired hours before in Cairo. Almost a copycat of the demonstrations against our facility in Cairo, which were prompted of course by the video. What we think then transpired in Benghazi is that opportunistic extremist elements came to the consulate as this was unfolding. They came with heavy weapons, which unfortunately are readily available in post revolutionary Libya and it escalated into a much more violent episode. Obviously, thats our best judgment now. Well await the results of the investigation, and the president has been very clear well work with the Libyan authorities to bring those responsible to justice. (NBCs Meet The Press, 9/16/12)

Rice: Extremists Hijacked Protests That Had Formed Outside The Benghazi Compound To Replicate The Sort Of Challenge That Was Posed In Cairo. U.N. AMBASSADOR SUSAN RICE: We believe that folks in Benghazi, a small number of people came to the embassy to  or to the consulate, rather, to replicate the sort of challenge that was posed in Cairo. And then as that unfolded, it seems to have been hijacked, let us say, by some individual clusters of extremists who came with heavier weapons, weapons that as you know in  in the wake of the revolution in Libya are  are quite common and accessible. And it then evolved from there. Well wait to see exactly what the investigation finally confirms, but thats the best information we have at present. (ABCs This Week, 9/16/12)

Rice Said That The Attack In Benghazi Was A Direct Result Of A Heinous And Offensive Video. U.N. AMBASSADOR SUSAN RICE: First of all, lets be clear about what transpired here. What happened this week in Cairo, in Benghazi, in many other parts of the region ABCs JAKE TAPPER: Tunisia, Khartoum RICE: was a result  a direct result of a heinous and offensive video that was widely disseminated, that the US government had nothing to do with, which we have made clear is reprehensible and disgusting. (ABCs This Week, 9/16/12)

Rice Claimed The Administrations Best Information Pointed To A Spontaneous Reaction To What Had Just Transpired In Cairo As A Consequence Of The Video. U.N. AMBASSADOR SUSAN RICE: The information, the best information and the best assessment we have today is that in fact this was not a preplanned, premeditated attack. That what happened initially was that it was a spontaneous reaction to what had just transpired in Cairo as a consequence of the video. People gathered outside the embassy and then it grew very violent and those with extremist ties joined the fray and came with heavy weapons, which unfortunately are quite common in post-revolutionary Libya and that then spun out of control. But we dont see at this point signs this was a coordinated plan, premeditated attack. Obviously, we will wait for the results of the investigation and we dont want to jump to conclusions before then. But I do think its important for the American people to know our best current assessment. (Fox News Fox News Sunday, 9/16/12)

Initial Evidence Pointed To The Presence Of Islamic Extremists, Raising Questions About Why Susan Rice So Strongly Rejected Even The Possibility Of Terrorism

The CIAs Initial Talking Points Clearly Stated We Do Know That Islamic Extremists With Ties To Al-Qaida Participated In The Attack. Like the final version used by Ambassador Rice on the Sunday shows, the CIAs first drafts said the attack appeared to have been spontaneously inspired by the protests at the U.S. Embassy in Cairo but the CIA version went on to say, That being said, we do know that Islamic extremists with ties to al-Qaida participated in the attack. The draft went on to specifically name the al-Qaeda-affiliated group named Ansar al-Sharia. Once again, Nuland objected to naming the terrorist groups because we dont want to prejudice the investigation. (Jonathan Karl, Benghazi Talking Points Underwent 12 Revisions, Scrubbed Of Terror Reference, ABC News , 5/10/13)

The State Department Decided To Remove References To The Al Qaeda-Affiliate And CIA Warnings About Terrorist Threats In Benghazi From The Talking Points. The edits included requests from the State Department that references to the Al Qaeda-affiliated group Ansar al-Sharia be deleted as well references to CIA warnings about terrorist threats in Benghazi in the months preceding the attack. (Jonathan Karl, Benghazi Talking Points Underwent 12 Revisions, Scrubbed Of Terror Reference, ABC News , 5/10/13)

Even Though Rice Had Access To Classified Information That Pointed To Al Qaeda Affiliates Involvement In Benghazi, She Mostly Used Her Appearances To Emphasize The Story Line Of The Spontaneous Demonstration Over An Anti-Muslim Video. Intelligence officials suspected affiliates of Al Qaeda and named them in their original talking points for Rice, but that information was deemed classified and was softened to extremists as the talking points were cycled past Justice, State, the National Security Council and other intelligence analysts. As The Timess Eric Schmitt wrote, some analysts worried that identifying the groups could reveal that American spy services were eavesdropping on the militants  a fact most insurgents are already aware of. Rice was given the toned-down talking points, but she has access to classified information. Though she told Bob Schieffer on CBSs Face the Nation that the extremist elements could have included Qaeda affiliates or Al Qaeda itself, she mostly used her appearances to emphasize the story line of the spontaneous demonstration over an anti-Muslim video. She disputed the contention of the president of Libyas General National Congress, who called the attack preplanned when he talked to Schieffer just before Rice. (Maureen Dowd, Op-Ed, Is Rice Cooked? The New York Times, 11/17/12)

The New York Times Maureen Dowd An Africa Expert, Rice Should Have Realized That When A Gang Showed Up With R.P.G.S And Mortars In A Place Known As A Hotbed Of Qaeda Sympathizers And Islamic Extremist Training Camps, It Was Not Anger Over A Movie. (Maureen Dowd, Op-Ed, Is Rice Cooked? The New York Times, 11/17/12)

RICES PERFORMANCE ON THE SUNDAY TALK SHOWS HAS RAISED QUESTIONS ABOUT HER QUALIFICATIONS AND JUDGMENT

Obama Claimed That Rice Had Nothing To Do With Benghazi And Was Simply Making A Presentation Based On Intelligence She Had Received. OBAMA: Well first of all, Im not going to comment at this point on various nominations that Ill put forward to fill out my cabinet for the second term. Those are things that are still being discussed. But let me say specifically about Susan Rice. She has done exemplary work. She has represented the United States and our interests in the United Nations with skill and professionalism and toughness and grace. As Ive said before, she made an appearance at the request of the White House in which she gave her best understanding of the intelligence that had been provided to her. If Senator McCain and Senator Graham and others want to go after somebody, they should go after me. And Im happy to have that discussion with them. But for them to go after the U.N. ambassador, who had nothing to do with Benghazi and was simply making a presentation based on intelligence she had received, and to besmirch her reputation is outrageous. (President Barack Obama, Remarks At A Press Conference , Washington, DC, 11/14/12)

The New York Times Maureen Dowd Then Why Was She The Point Person? His argument that Rice had nothing to do with Benghazi, raises the question: Then why was she the point person? The presidents protecting a diplomatic damsel in distress made Rice look more vulnerable, when her reason for doing those shows in the first place was to look more venerable. (Maureen Dowd, Op-Ed, Is Rice Cooked? The New York Times, 11/17/12)

An Obama Official Said Rice Decided To The Sunday Talk Shows To Close The Stature Gap, But Was Focused On The Performance, Not The Content. Ambitious to be secretary of state, Susan Rice wanted to prove she had the gravitas for the job and help out the White House. So the ambassador to the United Nations agreed to a National Security Council request to go on all five Sunday shows to talk about the attack on the American consulate in Libya. She saw this as a great opportunity to go out and close the stature gap, said one administration official. She was focused on the performance, not the content. People said, Its sad because it was one of her best performances. But its not a movie, its the news. Everyone in politics thinks, you just get your good talking points and learn them and reiterate them on camera. But what if theyre not good talking points? What if what youre saying isnt true, even if youre saying it well? (Maureen Dowd, Op-Ed, Is Rice Cooked? The New York Times, 11/17/12)

The Washington Post s Dana Milbank Criticized Rice For Merely Following Orders From The White House, Even After Her Talking Points Were Contradicted By The President Of The Libyan National Assembly, Who, On CBSs Face The Nation Just Before Rice, Said There Was No Doubt That The Attack On Americans In Benghazi Was Preplanned. Compared with this, the flap over Libya is relatively minor  but revealing. Its true that, in her much-criticized TV performance, she was reciting talking points given to her by the intelligence agencies. But thats the trouble. Rice stuck with her points even though they had been contradicted by the president of the Libyan National Assembly, who, on CBSs Face the Nation just before Rice, said there was no doubt that the attack on Americans in Benghazi was preplanned. Rice rebutted the Libyan official, arguing  falsely, it turned out  that there was no evidence of such planning. True, Rice was following orders from the White House, which she does well. But the nations top diplomat needs to show more sensitivity and independence  traits Clinton has demonstrated in abundance. Obama can do better at State than Susan Rice. (Dana Milbank, Op-Ed, Susan Rices Tarnished Resume, The Washington Post , 11/16/12)
Obama Had Hoped To Nominate Susan Rice For Secretary Of State, But She Was Forced To Withdraw Her Candidacy Over Her Role In Delivering The Misleading Benghazi Talking Points

U.N. Ambassador Susan Rice Took Herself Out Of The Running For Secretary Of State In The Face Of What Promised To Be A Contentious Senate Confirmation Battle Because Of Her False Statements Following The Benghazi Attacks. Susan Rice, the U.S. ambassador to the United Nations and a close confidante of President Barack Obama, withdrew her name from consideration as secretary of state on Thursday in the face of what promised to be a contentious Senate confirmation battle. Rice has drawn heavy fire from Republicans for remarks she made in the aftermath of a September 11 attack on the U.S. mission in Benghazi, Libya, in which four Americans were killed, including Ambassador Chris Stevens. (Steve Holland, Susan Rice Withdraws As Secretary Of State Candidate, Reuters, 12/14/12)
WITH HIS APPOINTMENT OF SUSAN RICE, OBAMA ADDS YET ANOTHER SENIOR-LEVEL OFFICIAL WITH QUESTIONABLE FOREIGN INVESTMENTS

Several Of Obamas Cabinet-Level Officials Have Already Faced Scrutiny For Their Investment Activities. Another White House nominee is facing some heat in Congress for putting money in a Cayman Islands fund. Michael Froman, President Barack Obamas pick for U.S. trade representative, invested in the same offshore fund as Treasury Secretary Jacob Lew, according to financial disclosure documents and tax forms. (William Mauldin, Another Obama Pick Faces Scrutiny Over Finances, The Wall Street Journal, 6/4/13)
Rice Invested In Companies With Billion-Dollar Deals With Iran

According To Previous Disclosure Statements, Rice Holds Between $50,000 And $100,000 Of Stock In The International Oil Giant Royal Dutch Shell Which Owes Iran About $1 Billion. One of the biggest of the holdings, between $50,000 and $100,000, according to Rices disclosure statement for 2011, is Royal Dutch Shell. The international oil giant stopped buying crude oil from Iran early this year as sanctions were tightened to block oil exports by Iran and to stop financial transactions with its central bank. A company spokesman said officials dealing with Iran could not be reached, but a person familiar with the company, speaking on the condition of anonymity because of a lack of authorization to discuss the topic, said Royal Dutch Shell owes Iran about $1&#8201;billion. (Steven Mufson and Tom Hamburger, Rice Holds Stakes In Firms That Have Done Business In Iran, The Washington Post , 11/29/12)

Rice Holds Between $15,000 And $50,000 Of Stock In The Italian International Oil Company ENI Which Received A Waiver From Sanctions To Enable It To Collect Oil As Payment For About $1 Billion Iran Owes The Company. Rice and her husband also own between $15,000 and $50,000 of stock in ENI, the Italian international oil company. ENI has said that it is no longer doing business with Iran, but it has a waiver from sanctions to enable it to collect oil as payment for about $1&#8201;billion Iran owes the company from earlier business deals. The company had been purchasing crude oil and developing natural gas fields. (Steven Mufson and Tom Hamburger, Rice Holds Stakes In Firms That Have Done Business In Iran, The Washington Post , 11/29/12)

Even Democrats Question Rices Investments

Democrat Staffers Said Rices Investments Would Prompt Questions Of Her If She Had Been Nominated As Secretary Of State. On Thursday, Republicans on Capitol Hill began circulating information about Rices investments connected to Iran. Asked about the disclosure revelations, one senior GOP official, speaking on the condition of anonymity because he wasnt authorized to discuss the topic, said, This news adds to the list of questions about Susan Rice  not only her public statements, but now there are broader concerns about her past record. Democratic staffers also said on condition of anonymity for the same reason that the investments would prompt questions of her if she is nominated. (Steven Mufson and Tom Hamburger, Rice Holds Stakes In Firms That Have Done Business In Iran, The Washington Post , 11/29/12)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

trying out another smear momeee? BAZINGA!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Imagine Baghdad Jim McDermott having to resign being the head of the Ethics committee. Humm he was head of the Ethics Committee and had to quit because of ethics violations.

So if you want to bring up Issa and his non charged/convicted offense 35 years ago, then I guess Baghdad Jim is recent news in ObamaandHillaryworld


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gee, how many republicans have been slapped with ethic charges? Let's see, Newt Gingrich, Michele Bachmann, and many more I am sure. Oh yes, Mark Foley, R from Florida for molesting the house pages.
What's your point? Because he didn't do time, doesn't mean he didn't commit the crime. He was charged with a lesser charge of one theft. The guy is a punk.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Mommeee, I suggest you post a link to your garbage so if someone chooses to read it they may go to it. You take up way too much space of here for an article that isn't being read.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Now now ladies.............................
> 
> Shall we bring up the life and times of "Baghdad Jim" McDermott? That could be fun.


Do you hear his interview with Megan Kelley? One dogged guy that does not know how to treat a lady or anyone with respect.

He did the same in the hearing, and didn't score any points but negative ones for himself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I know. It's hard pinning anything to crap.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, and Darrell Issa has been the epitome of class and politeness.........NOT
Glad to see thumper has cleaned her mouth up. That Tidy Bowl cocktail did wonders for her.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Charlie Wrangle.

So stop with the potty mouth, both parties have had ethic violations. So get off your soapbox and use the soap to wash out your own filthy mouth.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It's Rangal. My mouth is not filthy, off. Never has been.
Got a bee in your bonnet?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Mommeee, I suggest you post a link to your garbage so if someone chooses to read it they may go to it. You take up way too much space of here for an article that isn't being read.


Believe me when we say, NJ, that we have tried to ask her to post links. I think she needs attention.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> No, I admire her YarnAndCoffee
> 
> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/903913/posts
> 
> Baghdad Jim, the pillar of corruption


You mean damemary=YarnAndCoffee= the same person who worked in Defense in Alabama?

I'll be darn, got it .... thank you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wow, Cheryl, aren't you the bonified snoop?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wow, Cherf, aren't you the bonified snoop?


Giving someones personal info can be reason for banishmnet from this site.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wow, Cheryl, aren't you the bonified snoop?


I see the usual potty mouths are out in full force. And the other holier-than-thou's are applauding it. Tsk. Tsk. Tsk. I didn't think it was dark enough outside for the brooms to come out, but I guess I have to take into account which time zone they fly from.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hey al! Just your usual smearing from them, and lloooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggg
copy and pastes. Nothing with any substance to it, though.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Giving someones personal info can be reason for banishmnet from this site.


I assume you're calling out to me again with your never-ending nicknames for me.

Are you threatening to turn yourself in? Weird how you just told yourself off, twice. :shock:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

No,I leave that to your group.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

How is this justified????


knitpresentgifts said:


> Ingried:
> Oh, so how do you explain the over 200% over-run, largest PLA in US history. You know, the Big Dig, famously known as the Big Swig.
> 
> The project that was billions of overrun costs, thousands of leaks, substandard materials, union workers known for visiting Meth labs while on the job, sleeping and heavily drinking on the job, inferior installation of lightning and fasteners and materials, thousands of guardrail accidents and injuries, no inspections or inspections signed off by leaders that never took place, completion years over the delayed deadlines, and even a fatal accident for faulty and sloppy work?
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Didn't you know that KPG was an iron worker who claims she worked there, RU? It even said it as a foreman!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, you know what they say, "If you cannot be the sharpest tool in the shed, you can always be the hoe."


knitpresentgifts
Hello foul mouth.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

How many more shoes will drop before Holder is forced to resign.

I cannot believe how seriously inept McDermott (D-WA) was telling a journalist and the victims of partisan harassment the fault and blame falls on them for what they heard from him and what questions they should have asked of the IRS to avoid the harassment.

What is wrong with him and Holder. I guess there is no place to hide anymore, so defiance is setting in as a defense. If neither did anything wrong, why in the world does each not just say so to set the record straight?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Gee, how many republicans have been slapped with ethic charges? Let's see, Newt Gingrich, Michele Bachmann, and many more I am sure. Oh yes, Mark Foley, R from Florida for molesting the house pages.
> What's your point? Because he didn't do time, doesn't mean he didn't commit the crime. He was charged with a lesser charge of one theft. The guy is a punk.


BrattyPatty
Well the Insurance Company charged Darrell Issa plenty for setting the fire, they paid out only 10% of the insured amount.
The other "infractions" went unpunished because of the color of his skin. Isn't that the way it goes most of the time? And if he would have been caught every time he did something wrong, the list most likely would be quite lenghty. What a great fellow we have here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Didn't you know that KPG was an iron worker who claims she worked there, RU? It even said it as a foreman!


Hilarious, glad I didn't miss reading this one - you seriously cannot read/understand can you?

Although I might like to collect the compensation and benefits of a foreman ironworker since "I said it as a foreman!"


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope, Ingried = Huckleberry, yet, unfortunately, all the others are unique personalities, at least in my opinion after reading thousands of posts recently.


knitpresengifts
You just can't stand the thought of having been caught getting things so wrong. Face it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> trying out another smear momeee? BAZINGA!


BrattyPatty
Thank you for the nice pictures of two of the most intelligent people. Their accomplishment are just driving the Cons. nuts.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been trying to understand this. I think you have put forth a very plausible explanation.



knitpresentgifts said:


> How many more shoes will drop before Holder is forced to resign.
> 
> I cannot believe how seriously inept McDermott (D-WA) was telling a journalist and the victims of partisan harassment the fault and blame falls on them for what they heard from him and what questions they should have asked of the IRS to avoid the harassment.
> 
> What is wrong with him and Holder. I guess there is no place to hide anymore, so defiance is setting in as a defense.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Gee, how many republicans have been slapped with ethic charges? Let's see, Newt Gingrich, Michele Bachmann, and many more I am sure. Oh yes, Mark Foley, R from Florida for molesting the house pages.
> What's your point? Because he didn't do time, doesn't mean he didn't commit the crime. He was charged with a lesser charge of one theft. The guy is a punk.


BrattyPatty
It is a pretty substantial list. I might dig it up. What was it that got Sununu in trouble and that dancing with the Stars guy (Delay?) then the one with the dancing feet under the restroom stall and the guy where his prostitute companion jumped into a canal (Helms?) or was it he who went into the drink trying to get away?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Mommeee, I suggest you post a link to your garbage so if someone chooses to read it they may go to it. You take up way too much space of here for an article that isn't being read.


NJG
Thank you, my exact sentiment. Such postings are a total bore.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Well the Insurance Company charged Darrell Issa plenty for setting the fire, they paid out only 10% of the insured amount.
> The other "infractions" went unpunished because of the color of his skin. Isn't that the way it goes most of the time? And if he would have been caught every time he did something wrong, the list most likely would be quite lenghty. What a great fellow we have here.


I'm interested in learning how you know Mr. Issa paid plenty (90%) I guess.

Also, I'd like to read what you did which determined that Issa went unpunished because of his skin color. Forgive me for not simply taking you for your word.

Facts are good, but I'll need those sources please if you'd like to be taken seriously.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

NJG said:


> Mommeee, I suggest you post a link to your garbage so if someone chooses to read it they may go to it. You take up way too much space of here for an article that isn't being read.


Thank you for the suggestion. Those who aren't reading it, also wouldn't read it via a link, unfortunately. Somehow, I believe, via PMs and emails, that more are reading it than those who are quickly scrolling thru the nasties, personal insulting 'garbage' and denials of all that is posted by those who aren't duped by this admin. But, that is just my sense.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> trying out another smear momeee? BAZINGA!


I love racing past all of mummeee's tripe. She is such a bore. The lights are definitely out in that attic. Just some old cobwebs up there.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm interested in learning how you know Mr. Issa paid plenty (90%) I guess.
> 
> Also, I'd like to read what you did which determined that Issa went unpunished because of his skin color. Forgive me for not simply taking you for your word.
> 
> Facts are good, but I'll need those sources please if you'd like to be taken seriously.


knitpresentgifts
Public records, check them out. By the way I have no interest in being taken seriously by you for various reasons. Wish to make that crystal clear. I have no desire to tend to your needs for sources either.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> by JOHN NOLTE 5 Jun 2013, 5:55 AM
> 
> When the trifecta of scandals first broke over the White House a few weeks ago, the media (who were literally blocking the truth from getting out about the IRS and Benghazi) were so caught off guard that for a couple of weeks they accidentally acted like a real media and just reported the facts. Over Memorial Day weekend that all changed.
> 
> ...


Good analysis. thanks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> It is a pretty substantial list. I might dig it up. What was it that got Sununu in trouble and that dancing with the Stars guy (Lahey?) then the one with the dancing feet under the restroom stall.


Ingried, please do try to exercise your memory muscle more often to keep it in shape. (I'm learning to be curt and sassy from the Libs.)

BTW on DWTS: it was Tom Delay and probably the Argentine Tango that got him in trouble.

?: Who is Lahey? Ans: some guy on Jeopardy.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

momeee said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. Those who aren't reading it, also wouldn't read it via a link, unfortunately. Somehow, I believe, via PMs and emails, that more are reading it than those who are quickly scrolling thru the nasties, personal insulting 'garbage' and denials of all that is posted by those who aren't duped by this admin. But, that is just my sense.


Why don't you do us all a favor and start another thread. You are just a big waste of space out here. You do not use polite posting ettiquete when you are boring everyone to sleep.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

SS aren't you proud of me I didn't quote reply you.

I wish to bring to your attention that there is nothing intellectual about anything on this blog. Don't allow yourself to be fooled.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Ask your congressmen where the money went Solowey. Your lack of knowledge on how your government works is appalling.
> You really don't have a clue do you?


...and it appears that you don't care where the money went...does that mean that you are getting yours?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Public records, check them out. By the way I have no interest in being taken seriously by you for various reasons. Wish to make that crystal clear. I have no desire to tend to your needs for sources either.


Exactly as I suspected and have been told. No answers, no facts, no knowledge, no information, no reason to read - not much of anything really.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have come to expect no less. I just scroll past her posts, nothing new there. Definitely not amusing comments, so nothing to offer.


Typically low-class. When one has nothing nice or worthwhile to say, revert to crass, vulgar language. Perhaps it is all she knows???
...and the one about the flag and someone's derriere???Nice~


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I love racing past all of mummeee's tripe. She is such a bore. The lights are definitely out in that attic. Just some old cobwebs up there.


Cheeky Blighter
Aren't we having fun with the feeble-minded!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Not listening but you respond???


damemary said:


> You think you're the expert. Go ahead. (No one's listening.)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly as I suspected and have been told. No answers, no facts, no knowledge, no information, no reason to read - not much of anything really.


knitpresentgifts
Forgot how to do homework?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> You have so much support from us and we are right here with you. Too bad some of us can't stand the dysfunction and left. But, you must always know that I and many others are right here for you!


The same from me, also!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ingried, please do try to exercise your memory muscle more often to keep it in shape. (I'm learning to be curt and sassy from the Libs.)
> 
> BTW: it was Tom Delay and probably the Argentine Tango that got him in trouble.
> 
> ?: Who is Lahey? Ans: some guy on Jeopardy.


You just can't get it right. Here's some help for you TM or whoever it is you think you are tonight. Curt and sassy is something you will never be. You just don't have what it takes but there is no harm in your trying. Looks like the troops are abandoning you. I guess they finally see you have no leadership qualities. There is you and a couple other hangers on otherwise it's only you all by your lonesome. Poor little TM.

Another GOP bad boy. Your party is full of them. How funny is this guy. Now that he is a nobody he was on Dancing with the Stars and messed up his tired old feet.

Tom Delay is the former House Majority Leader who resigned in 2006 after being indicted on charges of violating campaign finance laws. Tom Delay was born in Texas, where his father was in the oil business. DeLay earned a degree in biology from the University of Houston in 1970. From 1973-84 he owned Albo Pest Control, picking up the wry nickname of "The Exterminator." A Republican, he was elected to the Texas House of Representatives in 1978, and in 1984 moved up to the U.S. House of Representatives from the state's 22nd Congressional District. Over the next decade Tom Delay earned the nickname "The Hammer" for his hard-nosed ways of enforcing party discipline as he moved up the seniority ladder. By 1995 he was the Majority Whip, and he played a big role in the so-called K Street Project, an effort by GOP operatives to strong-arm major lobbying firms to hire Republicans. He became House Majority Leader in 2002, second in power only to Speaker Dennis Hastert. Beloved by many social conservatives, DeLay nonetheless got into hot water after revelations that he had paid his wife and daughter $500,000 from his own political action committee, that he had taken golf trips overseas paid for by lobbyists, and that he had close ties to convicted felon Jack Abramoff. Late in 2005 he was indicted by a Texas grand jury for money laundering and violating campaign laws. He was forced to give up the role of Majority Leader, and while denying wrongdoing, he resigned from the House on 9 June 2006. His indictment stretched into 2009. That same year Tom DeLay was chosen to appear as a dancer on the reality TV series Dancing With the Stars; he withdrew from competition with stress fractures in both feet. DeLay wrote (with Steven Mansfield) the 2007 memoir No Retreat, No Surrender: One American's Fight. Tom Delay was convicted in November of 2010 of money laundering and other charges. In January of 2011 he was sentenced to three years in prison.
Extra credit: Tom Delay married his wife, the former Christine Furrh, in 1967. Their daughter, Danielle, was born in 1972... Before attending the University of Houston, DeLay was expelled from Baylor University for bad behavior...

Read more: Tom DeLay Biography (U.S. Representative/Political Scandal Figure) | Infoplease.com http://www.infoplease.com/biography/var/tomdelay.html#ixzz2VP64LTha


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I've been trying to understand this. I think you have put forth a very plausible explanation.


Did you notice President Obama's face when he stood behind Rice at the podium after his announcement?

He knows how seriously in trouble is his Administration and his very reputation and legacy.

The President could do something to calm the storm, yet does not. To me, showing evidence that things will only get worse.

These past weeks, as are others, are a complete embarrassment for our country.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Great Accomplishments for o.



joeysomma said:


> He signed a lot of executive orders, appointed czars, and many others. For what benefit? Oh yes, he ordered GTMO closed.
> 
> Lets add a few more: He lied about Benghazi, He knows nothing about what his AG or the IRS does, he lied about Obamacare. Make sure to add these to his accomplishments.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

momeee said:


> The same from me, also!


Mummeee your avatar says it all. Your little doggy is cute and reminds me of you and lukelucy waiting for their leader to open the door for them. You two are very loyal too. Cherf feeds you and like all good little pets you are so grateful and obedient. Too bad you can't make a move on your own. The zombies are taking over the right and little man is their leader. I love scary movies.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

KPG & RU Same old boring .....YAWN! You2 keep preaching to your own choir.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> ...and it appears that you don't care where the money went...does that mean that you are getting yours?


How do I join the ranks of "the entitled?"

I'm still working, earn my keep, do not receive any handouts, and feel I should.

Please someone give me my due or at least tell me where the line forms.

Do I press "one" for English - that is really annoying is it not?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

More of the same...Obamas NSA collecting phone records on millions of Americans; Obama respondssorta
GUARDIAN  Exclusive: Top secret court order requiring Verizon to hand over all call data shows scale of domestic surveillance under Obama
The National Security Agency is currently collecting the telephone records of millions of US customers of Verizon, one of Americas largest telecoms providers, under a top secret court order issued in April.

The order, a copy of which has been obtained by the Guardian, requires Verizon on an ongoing, daily basis to give the NSA information on all telephone calls in its systems, both within the US and between the US and other countries.
The document shows for the first time that under the Obama administration the communication records of millions of US citizens are being collected indiscriminately and in bulk  regardless of whether they are suspected of any wrongdoing.

The secret Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court (Fisa) granted the order to the FBI on April 25, giving the government unlimited authority to obtain the data for a specified three-month period ending on July 19.
Under the terms of the blanket order, the numbers of both parties on a call are handed over, as is location data, call duration, unique identifiers, and the time and duration of all calls. The contents of the conversation itself are not covered.
The disclosure is likely to reignite longstanding debates in the US over the proper extent of the governments domestic spying powers.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> Typically low-class. When one has nothing nice or worthwhile to say, revert to crass, vulgar language. Perhaps it is all she knows???
> ...and the one about the flag and someone's derriere???Nice~


What??????? I've got to go back and read ......... :shock: by whom?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How do I join the ranks of "the entitled?"
> 
> I'm still working, earn my keep, do not receive any handouts, and feel I should.
> 
> ...


For someone who claims to be so "knowledg able", you are looking pretty stupid right now.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

May I remind some of you that not one of the "scandals" has been proved? But then the whole point of all of it is not to actually prove any of it, it's to make up enough junk to discredit the administration. As Issa keeps saying "I'm getting to proving it . . . . "


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> You have so much support from us and we are right here with you. Too bad some of us can't stand the dysfunction and left. But, you must always know that I and many others are right here for you!





momeee said:


> The same from me, also!


Hey, how come you two have not joined the *Rush on the Rocks* Tour?

May I sign you up?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> May I remind some of you that not one of the "scandals" has been proved? But then the whole point of all of it is not to actually prove any of it, it's to make up enough junk to discredit the administration. As Issa keeps saying "I'm getting to proving it . . . . "


He is such a farce.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly as I suspected and have been told. No answers, no facts, no knowledge, no information, no reason to read - not much of anything really.


knitpresentgifts
If you knew beforehand that you would get no answer why even post a question? Dumb.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Momeee Once again good solid facts. Who approved and was the overseer of this wasteful spending. Perhaps they take it from the frivolous theme of the WH.

Good Post.


momeee said:


> Our tax dollars hard at work. What is wrong with this picture?
> Audit: IRS lacks receipts for lavish conference expenses
> June 4, 2013 | 4:32 pm
> 
> ...


    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> More of the same...Obamas NSA collecting phone records on millions of Americans; Obama respondssorta
> GUARDIAN  Exclusive: Top secret court order requiring Verizon to hand over all call data shows scale of domestic surveillance under Obama
> The National Security Agency is currently collecting the telephone records of millions of US customers of Verizon, one of Americas largest telecoms providers, under a top secret court order issued in April.
> 
> ...


U N B E L I E V A B L E - yet I do believe this happened.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> He is such a farce.


Bratty Patty
A scoundrel he is. Give it time, he will get HIS.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> A scoundrel he is. Give it time, he will get HIS.


No doubt in my mind, Huck! He has nothing, absolutely nothing.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Gov Christie has announced that the special election for Frank Lautenberg's seat will be held in October, just a few weeks before the regularly scheduled November election. By doing this, Christie is spending an estimated $12 million of taxpayer money. What a peach! (Methinks there may be some ulterior motives here.)
Then we have the FBI investigating transvaginal ultrasound governor Bob McDonnell (Virginia) for accepting money to pay for his daughter's wedding reception. Bad time for a scandal. And Virginia's attorney general, Ken Cuccinelli seems obsessed with sex. He was trying to get Virginia's sodomy laws reinstated. This was the same guy who tried a few years ago to get the woman on the state seal to be less scantily clad. What's with these guys??


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, how come you two have not joined the *Rush on the Rocks* Tour?
> 
> May I sign you up?


sure! thanks. can I bring my knitting? I've been there once and was impressed. Beautiful area of the country - but most of the country is beautiful.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

momeee said:


> ...and it appears that you don't care where the money went...does that mean that you are getting yours?


Yes, mummeee. I am very comfortable thank you for asking. You want to know where the money went then call your congressman. Obviously you are too lazy to do anything on your own except complain. We women on the left worked for what we have got and on the right you are all a bunch of whiny little babies. :-(


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> sure! thanks. can I bring my knitting? I've been there once and was impressed. Beautiful area of the country - but most of the country is beautiful.


Of course, BUT, Seattle has terrific yarn shops, sooooo, you might be carrying a lot if you bring and buy!

*Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:

1) Soloweygirl
2) Momeee
3) KnitPresentGifts


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

So reassuring and sort of makes my heart go pitter patter hearing this heartfelt statement. Perhaps it will help all to have a worry-free sleep.
Eric Holder sat down with NBC today for an interview and claimed that he is a little concerned that things have gotten out of whack with regard to their investigations of the press. And he also claimed that the only way for him to get a search warrant of James Rosens emails and phone calls was to brand him an aider, abettor, and/or co-conspirator, suggesting he didnt really want to do that.

When it came to the question of him leaving, he says he wants to do some things first, things hes discussed with the president, and after those things are accomplished hell sit down with Obama and figure out a transition to the next AG.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Is rule by law DEAD in this country??

And where is accountability??


knitpresentgifts said:


> by JOHN NOLTE 5 Jun 2013, 5:55 AM
> 
> When the trifecta of scandals first broke over the White House a few weeks ago, the media (who were literally blocking the truth from getting out about the IRS and Benghazi) were so caught off guard that for a couple of weeks they accidentally acted like a real media and just reported the facts. Over Memorial Day weekend that all changed.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> ...and it appears that you don't care where the money went...does that mean that you are getting yours?


Well, looking at Cheeky's avatar; it appears she's getting a lot and it all went to her stomach. :x


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Aren't we having fun with the feeble-minded!


Yes, Huck. I hope they have their white flag ready to wave. They are all out of gas. They are just looking foolish at this point. They just can't keep up.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you notice President Obama's face when he stood behind Rice at the podium after his announcement?
> 
> He knows how seriously in trouble is his Administration and his very reputation and legacy.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
The President's face is always a pleasure to look at and his skill to select people is extraordinary. From day one he has been extremely well organized and had more things in place than any of his predecessors. What storm? Tornadoes he is responsible for? Things have been improving ever since President Obama took office and it will continue that way and that must feel like a knife through your hardened heart. Get used to it since nothing you say will change that. 
1.8 Million jobs during 8 years of Bush and ALREADY 1.6 Million
since President Obama took office. The deficit is going down faster than expected and soon Afghanistan will be a War of the past as well. I am proud to be an American and have such a fine Man as our President. Huck


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Gov Christie has announced that the special election for Frank Lautenberg's seat will be held in October, just a few weeks before the regularly scheduled November election. By doing this, Christie is spending an estimated $12 million of taxpayer money. What a peach! (Methinks there may be some ulterior motives here.)
> Then we have the FBI investigating transvaginal ultrasound governor Bob McDonnell (Virginia) for accepting money to pay for his daughter's wedding reception. Bad time for a scandal. And Virginia's attorney general, Ken Cuccinelli seems obsessed with sex. He was trying to get Virginia's sodomy laws reinstated. This was the same guy who tried a few years ago to get the woman on the state seal to be less scantily clad. What's with these guys??


I have to say that Chris Christie is the only republican that I have any respect for. Not a whole lot. I think he is smart by holding a special election and not just appoint someone who more than likely would have been a republican. I don't know why he is waiting til October. Guess they have to give the people time to campaign
I don't see him as Presidential material, but he is a good gov.
He doesn't play the games that the rest of his party play.

As for the other guys, go figure. "Women belong in the kitchen, not on the state seal" Got to love those first cousin breeding southern right wing extremists! I am glad the FBI is looking into the mandatory waste of money, sexually intrusive ultrasound law.
I wanted to smack the guy who said while laughing"She doesn't have to watch." Just when you think they couldn't surpass the stupidity, another one opens his mouth.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

O loves to surround himself with other incompetents. But she is a good tennis and basketball player. And o plays basketball with her brother. Doesn't that make you feel secure???


BrattyPatty said:


> Ambassador Susan Rice has just been appointed by President Obama as his new National Security Advisor. Go Susan!!
> Samantha Power will be ambassador to UN.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> So reassuring and sort of makes my heart go pitter patter hearing this heartfelt statement. Perhaps it will help all to have a worry-free sleep.
> Eric Holder sat down with NBC today for an interview and claimed that he is a little concerned that things have gotten out of whack with regard to their investigations of the press. And he also claimed that the only way for him to get a search warrant of James Rosens emails and phone calls was to brand him an aider, abettor, and/or co-conspirator, suggesting he didnt really want to do that.
> 
> When it came to the question of him leaving, he says he wants to do some things first, things hes discussed with the president, and after those things are accomplished hell sit down with Obama and figure out a transition to the next AG.


Exactly how long does it take to teach another to CYA? I'd like to calculate the # of days before Holder can get everything done before turning his job over to the next AG.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Is rule by law DEAD in this country??
> 
> And where is accountability??


aaah ..... the IRS?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you notice President Obama's face when he stood behind Rice at the podium after his announcement?
> 
> He knows how seriously in trouble is his Administration and his very reputation and legacy.
> 
> ...


You are the only one who should be embarrassed little man. Obama will be just fine and then another Democrat will be living in the White House for eight more years. Get used to it. Your party has rotted from within and now you are reaping what you sowed. A big pile of nothing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> O loves to surround himself with other incompetents. But she is a good tennis and basketball player. And o plays basketball with her brother. Doesn't that make you feel secure???


Susan Rice is a very intelligent woman. I don't care about her sports. Before you lip off about somebody, do a little research on them. I listened to Tom Donolin. Did you?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You are the only one who should be embarrassed little man. Obama will be just fine and then another Democrat will be living in the White House for eight more years. Get used to it. Your party has rotted from within and now you are reaping what you sowed. A big pile of nothing.


I wouldn't say nothing, but I wouldn't want to get reported to Admin for saying exactly what they reaped.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> aaah ..... the IRS?


aaah ..... not the IRS? That is wishful thinking on your part so dream on. If I were you I would be worrying about the GOP. Your party is living on borrowed time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Huck


Thank you Ingried; you post exactly the same as you did in the good 'ol days minus a few capital letters. I know, I researched and sourced it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have to say that Chris Christie is the only republican that I have any respect for. Not a whole lot. I think he is smart by holding a special election and not just appoint someone who more than likely would have been a republican. I don't know why he is waiting til October. Guess they have to give the people time to campaign
> I don't see him as Presidential material, but he is a good gov.
> He doesn't play the games that the rest of his party play.
> 
> ...


Bratty Patty
I do not agree with all of Christie's decisions but still have taken a liking to him. He is totally independent when it comes to decison making. His latest one is a poor choice but he must think that it will benefit him in the long run. I see it differently.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> I do not agree with all of Christie's decisions but still have taken a liking to him. He is totally independent when it comes to decison making. His latest one is a poor choice but he must think that it will benefit him in the long run. I see it differently.


I was hoping they would do it sooner. But hey, at least he did call for the special election.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you Ingried; you post exactly the same as you did in the good 'ol days minus a few capital letters. I know, I researched and sourced it.


pppppppppppppfffffffffffttttttttt. and you post like the idiot Cherf.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm still waiting for an answer to where Obama was after his 5PM meeting with Panella and the next day's Rose Garden speech. What I know is he wasn't in touch with anyone during that time period, not his Cabinet, Sec of State, FBI, Joint Chiefs, etc. He wasn't in the situation room becoming informed on the events of the evening's attack. Where was he and what was he doing? You can bet your bottom dollar if it was Bush, he would be in the Situation Room learning about what was happening and making the necessary decisions for a better outcome.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUknitting

Susan Rice incompetent? What are you smoking? No dumber statement could be made by anyone. Be proud to look so
silly.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> May I remind some of you that not one of the "scandals" has been proved? But then the whole point of all of it is not to actually prove any of it, it's to make up enough junk to discredit the administration. As Issa keeps saying "I'm getting to proving it . . . . "


They know they have nothing. It's a desperate time for the GOP and as they say desperate times call for desperate measures. All the years of evil in the GOP is finally coming home to roost. They danced with the devil and now they have to give the devil his due.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> He is such a farce.


Can't even get mummeee and lukelucy to go with him. I think the soldiers are going to go AWOL. :-(


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> pppppppppppppfffffffffffttttttttt. and you post like the idiot Cherf.


Why don't you tell that to Cherf. PM her, I did. I know you want to as you talk about her all the time. BFF? :-o


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> RUknitting
> 
> Susan Rice incompetent? What are you smoking? No dumber statement could be made by anyone. Be proud to look so
> silly.


It's a given Huck. Never has anything important to add, but old rehashed rhetoric.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

This was too good to pass up...

Liberal Loons Release Video in Support of Traitor Bradley Manning 
June 5, 2013, 7:59 PM
Private First Class Bradley Manning (remember the soldier who is accused of stealing classified files and handing the database to the WikiLeaks website of Julian Assange?) the Smuggled the Security Documents out CD-RW labeled Lady Gaga.

Never before has a superpower lost control of such vast amounts of sensitive information. The leaked documents reportedly came from the same source- Private First Class Bradley Manning  who was bitter after a breakup with his boyfriend. Manning, smuggled the information out of a secure facility on a CD-RW labeled Lady Gaga.

Now leftist idiots are rallying to his side.
Hollywood liberals released a video this week speaking out in support of traitor Bradley Manning who was involved in the largest leak of sensitive military documents in US history.

And these loons support him


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Gov Christie has announced that the special election for Frank Lautenberg's seat will be held in October, just a few weeks before the regularly scheduled November election. By doing this, Christie is spending an estimated $12 million of taxpayer money. What a peach! (Methinks there may be some ulterior motives here.)
> Then we have the FBI investigating transvaginal ultrasound governor Bob McDonnell (Virginia) for accepting money to pay for his daughter's wedding reception. Bad time for a scandal. And Virginia's attorney general, Ken Cuccinelli seems obsessed with sex. He was trying to get Virginia's sodomy laws reinstated. This was the same guy who tried a few years ago to get the woman on the state seal to be less scantily clad. What's with these guys??


They certainly are a perverse bunch aren't they. Their minds are always in the gutter. Maybe the correct word is perverts. Decent people's minds don't think that way.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> This was too good to pass up...
> 
> Liberal Loons Release Video in Support of Traitor Bradley Manning
> June 5, 2013, 7:59 PM
> ...


Bradley will be seeing a lot of rocks on his own tour - forever; as he should.

Shouldn't it be proper to punish those who support and abet someone convicted of treason?

Do the loons think. Are they supporting him only because he is gay = rhetorical ?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They certainly are a perverse bunch aren't they. Their minds are always in the gutter. Maybe the correct word is perverts. Decent people's minds don't think that way.


That's because thay marry their first cousins down there. What would you expect? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Have you seen Gowdy?The very little man with the huge head?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

These happened under his watch and he needs to step up and take responsibility for his underlings. Perhaps a trip to the Truman library with special emphasis on the desk would send a signal. If not responsible then totally incompetent. Probably the later. He's SO in over his head.

A community leader does not a good president make.


BrattyPatty said:


> My head is not in the sand. I see these as nothing more than sideshows. After all this time, where is the evidence that implicates President Obama? What's that? There isn't any?
> Just what I thought.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, looking at Cheeky's avatar; it appears she's getting a lot and it all went to her stomach. :x


Yes, my avatar is beautiful. Not me, but the Buddha. I have all that I need though, thank you.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> aaah ..... the IRS?


The Susan Rice appointment is proof positive that if you play ball the "Obama way" he will protect you no matter what. This includes Holder and IRS agents.. His way of projecting to ALL Government employees, play ball the "Obama way" and he will protect you. Watch IRS agents start to clam up. Chicago Politics at its finest. It worked for Fast & Furious.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> These happened under his watch and he needs to step up and take responsibility for his underlings. Perhaps a trip to the Truman library with special emphasis on the desk would send a signal. If not responsible then totally incompetent. Probably the later. He's SO in over his head.
> 
> A community leader does not a good president make.


And Iraq happened under Bush's watch. A hell of a lot more people were killed there than Benghazi. He isn't over his head at all. I would say Issa is way over his head, because he still has nothing. Nada, Zilch.And the IRS can't implicate Obama because the practice has been going on for decades. Why didn't Bush know about and fix it? Hmm?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love it that President Obama showed his faith in Susan Rice by appointing her as the head of national security....and I love that it is a slap at the GOP. Win/win.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> Mommeee, I suggest you post a link to your garbage so if someone chooses to read it they may go to it. You take up way too much space of here for an article that isn't being read.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I love it that President Obama showed his faith in Susan Rice by appointing her as the head of national security....and I love that it is a slap at the GOP. Win/win.


You are right, damemary. They keep screwing themselves deeper and deeper into the plywood plank they have to stand on. And the funny thing is that the whole world is watching them and laughing loudly.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, my avatar is beautiful. Not me, but the Buddha. I have all that I need though, thank you.


Cheeky Blighter
I like your Avatar. A friendly presence it makes.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

If you know where the money went please tell us. I have a clue but I'd like to know the truth.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> Ask your congressmen where the money went Solowey. Your lack of knowledge on how your government works is appalling.
> You really don't have a clue do you?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:



> I have to say that Chris Christie is the only republican that I have any respect for. Not a whole lot. I think he is smart by holding a special election and not just appoint someone who more than likely would have been a republican. I don't know why he is waiting til October. Guess they have to give the people time to campaign
> I don't see him as Presidential material, but he is a good gov.
> He doesn't play the games that the rest of his party play.
> 
> ...


They do have a knack for stupid, Patty. Maybe, it is the "closeness" over the years that accounts for it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If she persists.....Ideas, please!



BrattyPatty said:


> Believe me when we say, NJ, that we have tried to ask her to post links. I think she needs attention.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It does indeed! I always smile when I see Buddha.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

I wonder if knitpresengifts is looking for a lover/partner or someone to connect with otherwise. His/her obsession with Ingried is suspect. Something very odd going on with this person. Not healthy behavior.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Patty and Huck. I think they may have tooted their last horn or was that just TM passing gas? :lol: No manners at all!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> If she persists.....Ideas, please!


I just scroll past them. Most of the time it is all BS and hate. Lately all of the time it's BS and hate. But she's got nothing better to do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep, you got me. NOT. What the heck are talking about?

I'm laughing hysterically. I never worked for defense industry in any capacity. I've never lived in Alabama, or even visited it. And I've never had a cup of coffee in my life. That makes you 3 and 0. Very similar to your other pronouncements.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You mean damemary=YarnAndCoffee= the same person who worked in Defense in Alabama?
> 
> I'll be darn, got it .... thank you.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Count me in. It's on my bucket list. I love the Butchart Gardens and there is a LYS in Vancouver.


knitpresentgifts said:


> P.S. Mt. Rushmore is fantastic, we'll have to travel to see Lake Tahoe, Seattle (great for yarn!), and head North to Victoria, BC, Canada, as well while together. I've done it a couple of times yet so worth the trip again. The Butchart Gardens, also "on the rocks", are gorgeous.
> 
> I'll keep a list for who will join the *Rush on the Rocks* Tour:
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I wonder if knitpresengifts is looking for a lover/partner or someone to connect with otherwise. His/her obsession with Ingried is suspect. Something very odd going on with this person.
> Ingried keep a close eye on this, this is not healthy.


The bobblehead suggested that I email Cherf. She's not good at playing her little games at all. All huff and puff and no substance to what she does huff and puff. But it is not unusual for her to runaway when we are here in numbers. She usually posts her drek when we are not online. She did that in the fall too, remember?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I wonder if knitpresengifts is looking for a lover/partner or someone to connect with otherwise. His/her obsession with Ingried is suspect. Something very odd going on with this person.
> Ingried keep a close eye on this, this is not healthy.


Certainly is unfulfilled in some way, Huck. Probably hard to keep all the personalities satisfied and happy. Whoever, it is certainly couldn't keep up with Ingried. That's why he keeps taking cheap shots at her. She is unattainable to him and he knows it. Clever, he is not.
:thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> These happened under his watch and he needs to step up and take responsibility for his underlings. Perhaps a trip to the Truman library with special emphasis on the desk would send a signal. If not responsible then totally incompetent. Probably the later. He's SO in over his head.
> 
> A community leader does not a good president make.


RUknitting

But an Actor or Alcoholic does make a good President?
Nothing like stepping into it. Keep it coming.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> And Iraq happened under Bush's watch. A hell of a lot more people were killed there than Benghazi. He isn't over his head at all. I would say Issa is way over his head, because he still has nothing. Nada, Zilch.And the IRS can't implicate Obama because the practice has been going on for decades. Why didn't Bush know about and fix it? Hmm?


That was then this is now...any loss of American life is unacceptable.
Here is an up date.
U.S. Deaths in Afghanistan: Obama vs Bush
http://www.justforeignpolicy.org/obamavsbush/explanation
Last Update: April 29, 2013
575 US troops died in Afghanistan during the Bush presidency. By August 18, 2010, following two troop surges initiated by President Obama, that number had doubled. Today, over 1500 US troops have died in Afghanistan since President Obama took officeand yet, little in that war-torn country has changed.
These numbers should give us pause. While the Administration has publicly conceded that there is no military solution in Afghanistan, and claimed that it supports 'Afghan-led reconciliation', its policy on the ground is marked by a refusal to establish a timetable for full military withdrawal even after misleading Americans into thinking that all US troops would be out of Afghanistan by the end of 2014.
We must ask ourselves how many more lives will be sacrificed before the Obama administration sets a clear end date for America's longest war.

That number does not include the exorbitant number of suicides, of which June 2010 brought the highest number in U.S. military history. In that single month alone, seven GIs killed themselves while deployed in Afghanistan or Iraq, along with dozens of others stateside. 
That number also does not include the vastly inflamed number of GIs who are maimed, paralyzed, endure brain trauma and lose limbs. According to ABC news, in 2010, U.S. troops are being maimed at 12 times the rate they were in 2008.
These statistics are joined by the highest level of military spending in world history, and new reports that show 2010 to be the deadliest year for Afghan civilians as well as U.S./NATO troops. 
This is the change in U.S. foreign policy we have gotten from the former anti-war presidential candidate that so many well-meaning people supported as a repudiation of the path taken by the Bush administration. That path had led to so much blood spilled, so many lives destroyed and so many resources squandered.

This is not what the supporters of Obama expected when they voted for a change. Washington and the Pentagon are still carving up the world for Wall Street, and paying for it with our blood.

A lot has remained the same. There may be a new administration, but the same generals and corporate interests are standing over the White House. When it comes to whose interests this government and these wars are serving, absolutely nothing has changed.

But what has changed is the number of dead. What has changed is the rate at which they are dying. What has changed is the number of widows, orphans, amputees and psychologically traumatized soldiers.

What has also changed is that the Afghan War Logs, leaked to the public by WikiLeaks, finally show us the reality of the military adventure in Afghanistan. They have revealed what the generals and politicians know and have known, that they are badly losing the war with no chance of victory. So the record-setting fatalities in Afghanistan, which continue to spike, are happening so the politicians can avoid the political setback of having lost the war.

The Obama administration has sent more U.S. troops to their deaths in Afghanistan than Bushbut many more are likely to die on Obamas watch. The resistance in Afghanistan is stronger than ever before, and, as even the Pentagon generals admit, can never be defeated militarily. 
And all we are promised is that in July 2011, based on conditions on the ground, the U.S. might send home some undisclosed number of troops from Afghanistan.

Before Obama broke Bushs record, he stood before the world to give the war effort a badly needed boost of support. He told us that our cause was just, that we had a new strategy to win the war, and that the end was right around the corner in 2011.

But this cause is not just. This is nothing but a war to access resources, new markets, and labor previously off-limits to U.S. capitalism. The new strategy to win the war has gone up in flameseven their highly publicized propaganda operation in Marjah, which was supposed to showcase the correctness and success of the new strategy, was a complete disaster and called a bleeding ulcer by McChrystal before he was fired.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....and an incompetent snoop too.



BrattyPatty said:


> Wow, Cheryl, aren't you the bonified snoop?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Triple


Lukelucy said:


> Double :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> RUknitting
> 
> But an Actor or Alcoholic does make a good President?
> Nothing like stepping into it. Keep it coming.


Notice how they like to leave out that he was a senator?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Yep, you got me. NOT. What the heck are talking about?
> 
> I'm laughing hysterically. I never worked for defense industry in any capacity. I've never lived in Alabama, or even visited it. And I've never had a cup of coffee in my life. That makes you 3 and 0. Very similar to your other pronouncements.


Little man is obsessed with the ladies on the left and he only has some of those little coffee stir sticks that he got out of off2knits ugly avatar to grasp on to. Too bad, so sad. :-( :-(


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, please work on that list!



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> It is a pretty substantial list. I might dig it up. What was it that got Sununu in trouble and that dancing with the Stars guy (Delay?) then the one with the dancing feet under the restroom stall and the guy where his prostitute companion jumped into a canal (Helms?) or was it he who went into the drink trying to get away?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Little man is obsessed with the ladies on the left and he only has some of those little coffee stir sticks that he got out of off2knits ugly avatar to grasp on to. Too bad, so sad. :-( :-(


I see that. Don't forget LL. She supports her/him/it over and over. She went from a Platex Living Bra to an athletic supporter all in one week.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Touche. You put it all together.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Actually, it cracks me up. Everyone calls me so many names, I never know who may be speaking to me. I admit, I ignore the majority of the Libs postings now that I know most of the personalities. I respond on occasion to a Lib if I feel I have something to offer on topic, probably out of context, as I haven't read through each and every post.
> 
> Then, the Libs say we must provide sources, and when someone does, they say, "what, no original thoughts." Then, when sources are posted, they refuse the source as biased if it doesn't meet their point of view. Then if you write your opinion, da, everything one posts, is partially opinion discussing the facts, lies, etc. of the topic, the Libs scream, "you can't not post facts and only your lies." Huh?
> 
> Then, and this is my personal favorite, "I don't care what you say, nor read your posts, I don't listen to you, but you were wrong, arrogant, ignorant on that point there ...." :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Yep, you got me. NOT. What the heck are talking about?
> 
> I'm laughing hysterically. I never worked for defense industry in any capacity. I've never lived in Alabama, or even visited it. And I've never had a cup of coffee in my life. That makes you 3 and 0. Very similar to your other pronouncements.


damemary
Too bad that Peter Sellers or the Three Stooges cannot return to make a routine from some of the postings here - knitpresentgifts would become a main character.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Yep, you got me. NOT. What the heck are talking about?
> 
> I'm laughing hysterically. I never worked for defense industry in any capacity. I've never lived in Alabama, or even visited it. And I've never had a cup of coffee in my life. That makes you 3 and 0. Very similar to your other pronouncements.


She/he /it is so full of the brown stuff. I am laughing at this one! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Too bad that Peter Sellers or the Three Stooges cannot return to make a routine from some of the postings here - knitpresentgifts would become a main character.


She can play with the "minkey"


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm interested in learning how you know Mr. Issa paid plenty (90%) I guess.
> 
> Also, I'd like to read what you did which determined that Issa went unpunished because of his skin color. Forgive me for not simply taking you for your word.
> 
> [bFacts are good, but I'll need those sources please if you'd like to be taken seriously.]


 :XD: You're too funny, but I assume you're not trying to be funny. I must say you have guts. You never have facts. You never have a credible source. And you have the gall to ask it of someone else???????


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Touche. You put it all together.
> 
> :lol: :lol:  :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well, it's because you are a phoney.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I see that. Don't forget LL. She supports her/him/it over and over. She went from a Platex Living Bra to an athletic supporter all in one week.


Bratty Patty
Keep it down please, it is already 10 o'clock here and close to my bedtime and you keep me wide awake laughing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: You're too funny, but I assume you're not trying to be funny. I must say you have guts. You never have facts. You never have a credible source. And you have the gall to ask it of someone else???????


That has always been it's MO.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...you have no sense. (It's just too easy to zing these rightie tighties.)>>>>



momeee said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. Those who aren't reading it, also wouldn't read it via a link, unfortunately. Somehow, I believe, via PMs and emails, that more are reading it than those who are quickly scrolling thru the nasties, personal insulting 'garbage' and denials of all that is posted by those who aren't duped by this admin. But, that is just my sense.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What do you think lead him to make this appointment? Was it the tennis? Basketball? What

Good pot Momeee!!!


momeee said:


> Current philosophy: Promote and reward incompetent and/ or deceitful behaviors, if "just following orders"...Then they won't talk. Bet some of the lefties would do just about anything for this job!
> Obamas Not-So-Advisable Appointment
> 
> Obamas Choice Of U.N. Ambassador Susan Rice For National Security Advisor Raises New Questions
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Keep it down please, it is already 10 o'clock here and close to my bedtime and you keep me wide awake laughing.


Good idea. I think she fled as usual. Or her windbag burst and she is circling Mars right now. Guess all that hot air is good for something


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Momee we are reading every words. Thanks for your posts. Very worthwhile. Perhaps the truth is too painful for some to see??


NJG said:


> Mommeee, I suggest you post a link to your garbage so if someone chooses to read it they may go to it. You take up way too much space of here for an article that isn't being read.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Triple
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Look everyone RUK has mastered the thumbs up! Good job!
Oh, you need to ask Solowey where the money went. She said she knows. You certainly aren't following along to well. Another one who is a day late and a dollar short. :|


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Momee we are reading every word. Thanks for your posts. Very worthwhile. Perhaps the truth is too painful for some to see??


NJG said:


> Mommeee, I suggest you post a link to your garbage so if someone chooses to read it they may go to it. You take up way too much space of here for an article that isn't being read.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's not bad enough that KPG/Cherf has to cut and paste....then her mummy has to repeat it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good idea. I think she fled as usual. Or her windbag burst and she is circling Mars right now. Guess all that hot air is good for something


. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<Oh please get into a sparring match with Ingried.>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> Ingried, please do try to exercise your memory muscle more often to keep it in shape. (I'm learning to be curt and sassy from the Libs.)
> 
> BTW on DWTS: it was Tom Delay and probably the Argentine Tango that got him in trouble.
> 
> ?: Who is Lahey? Ans: some guy on Jeopardy.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

He reminded me of a bully thug.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you hear his interview with Megan Kelley? One dogged guy that does not know how to treat a lady or anyone with respect.
> 
> He did the same in the hearing, and didn't score any points but negative ones for himself.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Momee we are reading every words. Thanks for your posts. Very worthwhile. Perhaps the truth is too painful for some to see??


Oh my, me and my big buddha belly are rolling around on the floor laughing. RU and mummeee you are a pair! Free entertainment coming at us from the right!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> It's not bad enough that KPG/Cherf has to cut and paste....then her mummy has to repeat it.


They are like little scabies, just trying to get under our skin.
It isn't working.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....no...no silly games with you.>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly as I suspected and have been told. No answers, no facts, no knowledge, no information, no reason to read - not much of anything really.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

No she just prefers to make it easier for everyone. Thanks Momeee


BrattyPatty said:


> Believe me when we say, NJ, that we have tried to ask her to post links. I think she needs attention.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cherf never tried it.



Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Forgot how to do homework?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> He reminded me of a bully thug.


You are talking about Issa right?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I have worn myself out with laughter this evening dear Ladies of the Left. Thank you for the good discussion and enjoyment this evening. Sleep well and I will see you all tomorrow. Perhaps we can dance and sing over on LOLL.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Cherf never tried it.


Heavens no! Cherf thought it knew it all, but was slapped down quite frequently for having it's facts all messed up. Just the way it still has it's info all messed up now. I don't know for the life of me why it desparately wants Ingried back. He must be enjoy the pain.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Is that a rhetoric question? You know why.


knitpresentgifts said:


> How many more shoes will drop before Holder is forced to resign.
> 
> I cannot believe how seriously inept McDermott (D-WA) was telling a journalist and the victims of partisan harassment the fault and blame falls on them for what they heard from him and what questions they should have asked of the IRS to avoid the harassment.
> 
> What is wrong with him and Holder. I guess there is no place to hide anymore, so defiance is setting in as a defense. If neither did anything wrong, why in the world does each not just say so to set the record straight?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I have worn myself out with laughter this evening dear Ladies of the Left. Thank you for the good discussion and enjoyment this evening. Sleep well and I will see you all tomorrow. Perhaps we can dance and sing over on LOLL.


Good night, Cheeky! Yes will dance and laugh tomorrow in LOLL.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Are you afraid you may learn something????


Cheeky Blighter said:


> I love racing past all of mummeee's tripe. She is such a bore. The lights are definitely out in that attic. Just some old cobwebs up there.


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Momee we are reading every word. Thanks for your posts. Very worthwhile. Perhaps the truth is too painful for some to see??


Her truth is all hearsay from some other source. It would be nice to see her post her own thoughts or ideas once in a while. unless she doesn't have any....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good night ladies. I have to get up early with Brynn. She is having a sleepover here. See yous in LOLL tomorrow.
Bazinga!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I may have missed the message about the 10 year old girl who would die without a transplant. She's been put on the adult transfer list. Maybe she'll get lucky and there's be a good match for her.

If you dount wwhat I've said google the subject and find confirmation.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I may have missed the message about the 10 year old girl who would die without a transplant. She's been put on the adult transfer list. Maybe she'll get lucky and there's be a good match for her.
> 
> If you dount wwhat I've said google the subject and find confirmation.


Well, that is great news to go to bed by. Thanks for letting us know SS.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Offensive....I only write this for those to dim to know it's offensive.



knitpresentgifts said:


> How do I join the ranks of "the entitled?"
> 
> I'm still working, earn my keep, do not receive any handouts, and feel I should.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Everyone knows it's mudslinging. History will treat the first black President of the United States, President Barack Obama, as one of our best.



alcameron said:


> May I remind some of you that not one of the "scandals" has been proved? But then the whole point of all of it is not to actually prove any of it, it's to make up enough junk to discredit the administration. As Issa keeps saying "I'm getting to proving it . . . . "


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good night ladies. I have to get up early with Brynn. She is having a sleepover here. See yous in LOLL tomorrow.
> Bazinga!


Good night you all. See you bright eyed and bushy tailed tomorrow.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Offensive....I only write this for those to dim to know it's offensive.


Well you just found another dim bulb in the chandelier.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Good night you all. See you bright eyed and bushy tailed tomorrow.


Good night, Huck and damemary. I have a meeting with the sandman.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....you'll believe anything you want to believe....and nothing you don't want to believe. Ever open-minded? Ignorant and proud of it.>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> U N B E L I E V A B L E - yet I do believe this happened.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Dame. Still here?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm here, but getting sleepy. Looks like they are all gone but us.



alcameron said:


> Hi Dame. Still here?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't worry. They wait until everyone has left, then they come back to make sure they can post the last vile piece of junk.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well maybe we'll just hang around for a bit.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, it really doesn't matter to me what or when they post. i won't bother to read any of it. Whether any of the people involved in any of the "scandals" are found to be guilty of anything doesn't matter.The whole show is simply to discredit this administration in every way possible because they have to win the presidency back. The use of lies and hype is the repub game plan. They're driven by the shock that not only did Obama win the presidency, he won it twice---convincingly. They have to sway enough people who voted for him last time to be so sick of all the gridlock and "scandals" that they'll vote for whoever the Tea Baggers or repub dig up to run. Whatever it takes, they'll do.
I'll bet one of them comes slinking back here to get the last word in.
Good night, Dame.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The repubs have this rep from Tennessee, Stephen Fincher that is on the agriculture committee who keeps voting subsidies for himself. He has been paid millions, but has the balls to quote the bible and wants to cut food stamps for the poor, but of course he wants to keep those subsidies coming, the hypocrite. He really makes me angry. He said he didn't put the subsidies money in his pocket, it was used to pay off loans. How stupid is that? The money that would be used to pay off the loan stays in his pocket.

http://www.tennessean.com/article/20130605/NEWS/306050181/1972/NEWS02?nclick_check=1


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitpresentgifts,

Ingried is a very devious person. We all knew she was lurking. She probably is all of them under disguise and being dysfunctional. She belongs in a place that is locked down.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Here she is free as a Bird enjoying your crazy behavior.
Have a nice day.
I am off to the Zoo visiting some of your Relatives.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Here she is free as a Bird enjoying your crazy behavior.
> Have a nice day.
> I am off to the Zoo visiting some of your Relatives.


Thanks for the PM Huckleberry.
A pleasure to meet you.
You sure have to get up early.
That's all Folks.
Stay in touch Huckleberry.
I would like that.
Ingried


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> The repubs have this rep from Tennessee, Stephen Fincher that is on the agriculture committee who keeps voting subsidies for himself. He has been paid millions, but has the balls to quote the bible and wants to cut food stamps for the poor, but of course he wants to keep those subsidies coming, the hypocrite. He really makes me angry. He said he didn't put the subsidies money in his pocket, it was used to pay off loans. How stupid is that? The money that would be used to pay off the loan stays in his pocket.
> 
> http://www.tennessean.com/article/20130605/NEWS/306050181/1972/NEWS02?nclick_check=1


NJG
Saw a lengthy report about him getting "welfare" amounting to Millions. Small government they are hollering while stuffing their pockets and depriving the needy. An other nice dude.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> Ingried is a very devious person. We all knew she was lurking. She probably is all of them under disguise and being dysfunctional. She belongs in a place that is locked down.


Lukelucy
I finally met her and find her extremely interesting. She will be my tutor on how to keep you on your toes. You guys asked for it. You have been going after every new face here. How many people have you already pointed out to be Ingried?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> RUknitting
> 
> But an Actor or Alcoholic does make a good President?
> Nothing like stepping into it. Keep it coming.


Better than a coke-head and being stoned all through high school kind of president


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Count me in. It's on my bucket list. I love the Butchart Gardens and there is a LYS in Vancouver.


Another one joins the fun!

*Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:

1) Soloweygirl
2) Momeee
3) RUKnitting
4) KnitPresentGifts


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Another one joins the fun!
> 
> *Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:
> 
> ...


Ooh! Can hardly wait 'til the tour leaves!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thank momeee - here's what stands out in your article to me regarding President Obama and his Administration's handling of the war:



momeee said:


> its policy on the ground is marked by a *refusal to establish a timetable for full military withdrawal even after misleading Americans into thinking that all US troops would be out of Afghanistan by the end of 2014.*
> 
> We must ask ourselves *how many more lives will be sacrificed before the Obama administration sets a clear end date for America's longest war.*
> 
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Mommee's article: Washington and the Pentagon are still carving up the world for Wall Street, and paying for it with our blood. 

Can't argue with this. It puts long-standing American foreign policy in a nutshell.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> He reminded me of a bully thug.


I believe he may be the Bully Czar.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Is that a rhetoric question? You know why.


You're correct, of course!

Let's go shoe shopping, too, while touring * Rush on the Rocks*!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> Ingried is a very devious person. We all knew she was lurking. She probably is all of them under disguise and being dysfunctional. She belongs in a place that is locked down.


Well, I've now read most of Ingried's back posts. To me, she wasn't too thoughtful and did not have much to say about most topics.

She is like the Libs who post in this thread presently, curt and insulting, posting only one-liners of no substance.

Neither the Libs nor Ingried nor Huckleberry, (who is one and the same BTW and probably Ingried's hubby writing her words now) provide facts, sources or intelligent discussion.

They all prefer, insults, name-calling, mindless slinging to try to one-up each other.

Weird game in my book.

I have more fun in PM where I've enjoyed lively discussions with others!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank momeee - here's what stands out in your article to me regarding President Obama and his Administration's handling of the war:


I am not at all thrilled with Obama's handling of the wars.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> Ingried is a very devious person. We all knew she was lurking. She probably is all of them under disguise and being dysfunctional. She belongs in a place that is locked down.


WOW - have you noticed each time Ing posts, within seconds Huck does as well - not on-line at the same time mind you.

How convenient that those two can telepath to each other, the exact seconds, to talk to oneself and post it here for all to see.

Brilliant!

I'm looking forward to the triple header when Cherf, the TinMan and I can do that all together and when the twins damemary and YarnandCoffee do the same. That will be something!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Me. Mt. Rushmore is on my bucket list. <<<whispering...Maybe they will use newly invented transparent granite. >>>


I've been there - amazing site. What I didn't realize and what you often don't see is that it is a large surface and the heads only cover a portion of that surface. You are driving up a winding road - lots of trees and then boom - there it is.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I would agree with this. I think both parties need an overhaul.


 I agree - politics on both sides have become corrupt and greedy. It's hard to know who to trust as a politician any more.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Huckleberry my the line is out of commission for a few hours today. 
Ring later.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thou doest protest too much.


alcameron said:


> Well, it really doesn't matter to me what or when they post. i won't bother to read any of it. Whether any of the people involved in any of the "scandals" are found to be guilty of anything doesn't matter.The whole show is simply to discredit this administration in every way possible because they have to win the presidency back. The use of lies and hype is the repub game plan. They're driven by the shock that not only did Obama win the presidency, he won it twice---convincingly. They have to sway enough people who voted for him last time to be so sick of all the gridlock and "scandals" that they'll vote for whoever the Tea Baggers or repub dig up to run. Whatever it takes, they'll do.
> I'll bet one of them comes slinking back here to get the last word in.
> Good night, Dame.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Ingried thank you for directing me to Author Karen Horney. No wonder you know them so well. Huckleberry


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Ingried thank you for directing me to Author Karen Horney. No wonder you know them so well. Huckleberry


I'm truly enjoying the way you communicate now to yourself, room-to-room, yet it now takes minutes between your posts to do so while your 'line' is down. You must have dial-up internet since Ingried's phone line is down.

So wonderful, in-house, technology, where your feet do the walking.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Gee whiz so glad stimulus money was allocated to answer these pressing questions. Imagine what else could have been done with that stimulus money that would have actually benefited someone. If this doesn't get your blood boiling...

$431,363 Stimulus Project Concludes 'Gay Fathers' Have Less Time for Sex June 5, 2013 
(CNSNews.com)  The 2009 stimulus law financed a $431,363 project in Rep. Nancy Pelosis California district to study the psychological distress of homosexual fathers. The study took three years to publish its results, and it created no jobs. 

The study concluded that homosexual men are likely to reduce their chances of contracting HIV after becoming fathers, because there is less time for sex. 
The project, entitled, Health and HIV Among Gay Fathers, was awarded to San Francisco State University, located in the 12th district of California, at a time when Pelosi was speaker of the House. 

The money was to be used to to identify psychological and behavioral factors that help prevent gay fathers from HIV risk, substance abuse, and psychological distress as they navigate the myriad life-changing situations faced as parents.
The study was led by Colleen Hoff, professor of sexuality studies at San Francisco State University, who, along with a team of researchers, interviewed 48 male couples who are raising children together. 
The results were published in the journal Couple and Family Psychology on June 25, 2012.
The study found that homosexual men are likely to reduce their chances of contracting HIV after becoming fathers, because there is less time for sex.
"When gay couples become parents, they become very focused on the kids, they are tired, there is less time for communication and less desire for sex," said Hoff. "They go through a lot of the same changes as heterosexual couples who have kids."

"We found that gay fathers have less time for sex and less emphasis on sexuality, which could mean they are at less risk for HIV," she said. "Many fathers said they feel a sense of responsibility toward their children which motivates them to avoid risky sexual behavior."
The study also found that many gay couples increased their commitment to each other and deepened their relationship after adopting children.
The researchers said they were surprised to find that becoming parents did not affect gay couples sexual agreements, or the contracts many gay male couples make about whether sex with outside partners is allowed.
"There wasn't the shift that we thought we might find," Hoff said. "For the most part, those who were monogamous before becoming parents said they stayed with that arrangement. Those who had open relationships before having children reported that they kept to that agreement, she said.
The study also warned doctors to not assume that because a gay man is a father he is not sexually promiscuous.
"Some men felt that there is this assumption that if you are a gay parent you are monogamous," Hoff said. "This kind of stigma around gay parents' sexuality could be a concern if gay fathers are reluctant to talk to their physician about their sexual agreement and get tested for HIV.
The study warns physicians and counselors against making assumptions about gay fathers and stresses the importance of offering them opportunities to discuss their sexual agreements and access to testing services, San Francisco State University said.

The funding for the study was broken up into two grants: $220,776 issued in August 2009 and $210,587 issued in 2010, both distributed through the National Institute of Mental Health.
According to Recovery.gov, there were No jobs created or retained from the study.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Another one joins the fun!
> 
> *Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:
> 
> ...


Me too.

Don't worry I have a "hot spot" and we can use it to access the internet anywhere in the country with your laptop or tablet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Me too.
> 
> Don't worry I have a "hot spot" and we can use it to access the internet anywhere in the country with your laptop or tablet.


Yeah - Grace, I mean Patti, is joining us! I'm leaving my technology at home, so I can enjoy my virtual friends in reality!

*Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:

1) Soloweygirl
2) Momeee
3) RUKnitting
4) Off2knit
5) KnitPresentGifts


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Me too.
> 
> Don't worry I have a "hot spot" and we can use it to access the internet anywhere in the country with your laptop or tablet.


Glad to learn of the hot spot...wouldn't want to miss any live posting opportunity.. ON the other hand, it may not be a concern as my new car actually has wifi in it...what a LUXURY!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Am I invited? Haven't been on a trip and I need a vacation. Add me to the list.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> Glad to learn of the hot spot...wouldn't want to miss any live posting opportunity.. ON the other hand, it may not be a concern as my new car actually has wifi in it...what a LUXURY!!


Very classy!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Am I invited? Haven't been on a trip and I need a vacation. Add me to the list.


Of course, you're invited, and now you're on the list! We're going to need a bigger car rental. No problem, I'll get _right_ on that.

*Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:

1) Soloweygirl
2) Momeee
3) RUKnitting
4) Off2knit
5) Country Bumpkins
6) KnitPresentGifts


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Thou doest protest too much.


I don't think so. I think it's all out of the Tea Party/right wing play book. And, it's at the expense of the American people and our country. I know I've repeated this many times, but I don't see what else it could be. Just evil ill will? I think not. They must succeed at getting the presidency back and proceeding to separate the classes even further to cause more polarization in our country. I think it's the wrong way to go. It'll drive our country back several years. I have a wonderful cartoon, but I promised myself not to post it here. Unlike another person who acted shamelessly, I still have some scruples about offending people.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...how long will your tiny group be gone? >>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course, BUT, Seattle has terrific yarn shops, sooooo, you might be carrying a lot if you bring and buy!
> 
> *Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:
> 
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...how long will your tiny group be gone? >>>>


Anticipation is killing me!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> He'll never ADMIT it...doesn't mean he didn't know.
> Denial...a river somewhere????


Isn't that the 11th commandment in politics? Deny, deny. deny.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Actually, it cracks me up. Everyone calls me so many names, I never know who may be speaking to me. I admit, I ignore the majority of the Libs postings now that I know most of the personalities. I respond on occasion to a Lib if I feel I have something to offer on topic, probably out of context, as I haven't read through each and every post.
> 
> Then, the Libs say we must provide sources, and when someone does, they say, "what, no original thoughts." Then, when sources are posted, they refuse the source as biased if it doesn't meet their point of view. Then if you write your opinion, da, everything one posts, is partially opinion discussing the facts, lies, etc. of the topic, the Libs scream, "you can't not post facts and only your lies." Huh?
> 
> Then, and this is my personal favorite, "I don't care what you say, nor read your posts, I don't listen to you, but you were wrong, arrogant, ignorant on that point there ...." :XD:


I have trouble keeping them separate. They all use the same talking points, the same buzz words, the same put downs and nasty comments, the same melodrama, etc. They just meld into one big blob of ....... (I'll leave that to your imagination).


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course, you're invited, and now you're on the list! We're going to need a bigger car rental. No problem, I'll get _right_ on that.
> 
> *Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:
> 
> ...


I could join in as well. I have a CRV with wifi, navigation (so we won't get lost), and it would fit most of the participants. We'd still need another car.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I could join in as well. I have a CRV with wifi, navigation (so we won't get lost), and it would fit most of the participants. We'd still need another car.


Would we need a U-Haul for all the knitting and new purchases?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Anticipation is killing me!!


Please don't stress...we'll be able to stay in touch!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course, you're invited, and now you're on the list! We're going to need a bigger car rental. No problem, I'll get _right_ on that.
> 
> *Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:
> 
> ...


Maybe rent a bus. Wouldn't that be fun!
Never been on a bus before. Wheee. Gotta get packed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Me too.
> 
> Don't worry I have a "hot spot" and we can use it to access the internet anywhere in the country with your laptop or tablet.


off2knit
You may want to teach knitpresentgifts about those inventions. He/she is very unfamiliar with technology.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> Current philosophy: Promote and reward incompetent and/ or deceitful behaviors, if "just following orders"...Then they won't talk. Bet some of the lefties would do just about anything for this job!
> Obamas Not-So-Advisable Appointment
> 
> Obamas Choice Of U.N. Ambassador Susan Rice For National Security Advisor Raises New Questions
> ...


Rice was obviously being rewarded for being a good little soldier. She followed orders competently, did not waiver from the lie and the result is her new position. Obama rewards those that are loyal to him. Plain and simple fact of this administration.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I could join in as well. I have a CRV with wifi, navigation (so we won't get lost), and it would fit most of the participants. We'd still need another car.


OK, thumper generously offered her CRV with tools of survival, I'll drive my vehicle with bluetooth and GPS. So everyone has a ride.

However, I've very concerned that President Obama's image will no longer become part of Mt. Rushmore as there are simply too many scandals bringing him down. We don't want to watch the dismantling of the face of granite; not a pretty sight.

We'll still go forth with our travel plans and wear our rocks to the rock 'cause we rock!

Yea, that's good. :thumbup:

*Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:

1) Soloweygirl
2) Momeee
3) RUKnitting
4) Off2knit
5) Country Bumpkins
6) Thumper5316
7) KnitPresentGifts


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> Would we need a U-Haul for all the knitting and new purchases?


Now, momeee, in the words of J. McDermott, "Stop it!"

Furthermore, a U-Haul won't be necessary, carrying our burdens; that's what donkeys are for. Just like riding up the face of rocks on Santorini.

I'm trying to plan an enjoyable trip for all of us, and you keep changing the rules and talking nonsense! Are you on our side or not?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Rice was obviously being rewarded for being a good little soldier. She followed orders competently, did not waiver from the lie and the result is her new position. Obama rewards those that are loyal to him. Plain and simple fact of this administration.


soloweygirl
And what was Cheney to Bush? I forgot Cheney was in charge and Bush was very obedient. My President, Obama, no doubt is in charge as should be - we voted him into office twice because we knew we could depend on him and no guessing. Crystal clear as my Avatar.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> Please don't stress...we'll be able to stay in touch!


Hum, didn't think about that. Think they'll survive without us? :?:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe rent a bus. Wouldn't that be fun!
> Never been on a bus before. Wheee. Gotta get packed.


Oh, man, CB. We need to get you out more often. You are so worldly but never on a bus! We're going to have a blast! :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Public records, check them out. By the way I have no interest in being taken seriously by you for various reasons. Wish to make that crystal clear. I have no desire to tend to your needs for sources either.


Not to worry. You never have been nor will you ever be taken seriously by us. I hope that eases you little mind.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Rice was obviously being rewarded for being a good little soldier. She followed orders competently, did not waiver from the lie and the result is her new position. Obama rewards those that are loyal to him. Plain and simple fact of this administration.


How correct you are. Sad state of affairs in every aspect of this current Administration.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, man, CB. We need to get you out more often. You are so worldly but never on a bus! We're going to have a blast! :-D


  Just thinking about the bathroom with us. Yes I do so let's it it going. Time is wasting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> ...and it appears that you don't care where the money went...does that mean that you are getting yours?


If she was getting anything at all, she would have a much happier, sweeter, likable disposition.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, man, CB. We need to get you out more often. You are so worldly but never on a bus! We're going to have a blast! :-D


Can I come?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Can I come?


Knitspresentgifts put Lukelucy on the list. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Knitspresentgifts put Lukelucy on the list. :thumbup:


Thank you, CB and Knitpresentgifts. Can't wait!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> May I remind some of you that not one of the "scandals" has been proved? But then the whole point of all of it is not to actually prove any of it, it's to make up enough junk to discredit the administration. As Issa keeps saying "I'm getting to proving it . . . . "


Of course not, it's still under investigation. More and more information is available every day. It's absolutely appalling that you are OK with the scandals.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just thinking about the bathroom with us. Yes I do so let's it it going. Time is wasting.


Seriously, how fun, if we all met somewhere and enjoyed the beauty of the USA and Canada together. We can all wear a name badge, with "Hello, my name is with our KP user name" until everyone recognizes each other.

We need to figure out a way to get it done.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Can I come?


You're being listed as I type this!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're being listed as I type this!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:    :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Knitspresentgifts put Lukelucy on the list. :thumbup:


Done - another great American on the bus. Maybe we should spring for a luxury coach?

*Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:

1) Soloweygirl
2) Momeee
3) RUKnitting
4) Off2knit
5) Country Bumpkins
6) Thumper5316
7) Lukelucy
8) KnitPresentGifts


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> So reassuring and sort of makes my heart go pitter patter hearing this heartfelt statement. Perhaps it will help all to have a worry-free sleep.
> Eric Holder sat down with NBC today for an interview and claimed that he is a little concerned that things have gotten out of whack with regard to their investigations of the press. And he also claimed that the only way for him to get a search warrant of James Rosens emails and phone calls was to brand him an aider, abettor, and/or co-conspirator, suggesting he didnt really want to do that.
> 
> When it came to the question of him leaving, he says he wants to do some things first, things hes discussed with the president, and after those things are accomplished hell sit down with Obama and figure out a transition to the next AG.


Why did Holder have to get the search warrant in the first place? Why go after the reporter? What BS about not wanting to get the warrant. He had to go to 3 judges before the last would actually grant the warrant.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Not to worry. You never have been nor will you ever be taken seriously by us. I hope that eases you little mind.


soloweygirl
You know, I totally believe you because you have yet to learn what serious is. Your base is comical and entertaining while I/we value serious/factual.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Done - another great American on the bus. Maybe we should spring for a luxury coach?
> 
> *Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:
> 
> ...


Yes, please luxury bus. With food and wine?? What else??


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, please luxury bus. With food and wine?? What else??


I've posted some inspirational photos, be sure to go back with me and check out my post of what beauty looks like!

Red and white? The coach will be blue.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bradley will be seeing a lot of rocks on his own tour - forever; as he should.
> 
> Shouldn't it be proper to punish those who support and abet someone convicted of treason?
> 
> Do the loons think. Are they supporting him only because he is gay = rhetorical ?


You must consider the source. These are the same loons that support Obama because he is black.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> And Iraq happened under Bush's watch. A hell of a lot more people were killed there than Benghazi. He isn't over his head at all. I would say Issa is way over his head, because he still has nothing. Nada, Zilch.And the IRS can't implicate Obama because the practice has been going on for decades. Why didn't Bush know about and fix it? Hmm?


*** Y A W N ***


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Weren't you just making some obnoxious comment about using the thumbs up icon? If it fits.....


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are right, damemary. They keep screwing themselves deeper and deeper into the plywood plank they have to stand on. And the funny thing is that the whole world is watching them and laughing loudly.


The roar of laughter you hear is from the terrorists laughing at Obama and his foreign policy. They are playing him and he is oblivious.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've posted some inspirational photos, be sure to go back with me and check out my post of what beauty looks like!
> 
> Red or white?


Will do. Both!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Why did Holder have to get the search warrant in the first place? Why go after the reporter? What BS about not wanting to get the warrant. He had to go to 3 judges before the last would actually grant the warrant.


As I understand it, Holder didn't get the warrant approved by the judge until he documented that Rosen, was, in fact, a criminal.

So either Holder lied on the application to the judge, or lied to Congress. Either is not a sweet finale.

I cannot keep up with all the scandals. Now one with NSA.

Can someone keep a list of the scandals, so we can discuss them.

Sigh.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Look everyone RUK has mastered the thumbs up! Good job!
> Oh, you need to ask Solowey where the money went. She said she knows. You certainly aren't following along to well. Another one who is a day late and a dollar short. :|


Wrong again. I said I know where it DIDN'T go. Comprehension is a wonderful tool. Why not learn it. You might be able to comprehend what Obama is actually doing to this country.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You must consider the source. These are the same loons that support Obama because he is black.


soloweygirl
Still being racist. We support our President who is a little black, because he is brilliant. We always go for substance and not just for looks but in his case we got both. Handsome fellow he is on top of being so intelligent. Stupid is what we hear on a regular basis from Tea Party guys. "That thing shuts down", "Aspirin between the legs", "can close their eyes", 47%
and on and on and on. NEVER hear such total nonsense from President Obama nor any of the people around him or our Reps or Senators. Perfect our side is not but certainly superior to the other one.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Have a great trip ladies! You can put solowey in the back window. Every bus needs a bobblehead


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You must consider the source. These are the same loons that support Obama because he is black.


That's right - low information voters and/or those who vote based solely on race.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Still being racist. We support our President who is a little black because he is brilliant. We always go for substance and not just for looks but in his case we got both. Handsome fellow he is on top of being so intelligent.


Huck, some of your words are too big for her to comprehend.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's right - low information voters and/or those who vote based solely on race.


Racist as usual , Cherf. You can't deal with the po' black folk?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Wrong again. I said I know where it DIDN'T go. Comprehension is a wonderful tool. Why not learn it. You might be able to comprehend what Obama is actually doing to this country.


Go easy on her solo, she struggles with comprehension and has yelled at me in the past because I used words and ideas foreign to her.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck, some of your words are too big for her to comprehend.


Bratty Patty
Just wait till my tutor increases my vocabulary.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I've now read most of Ingried's back posts. To me, she wasn't too thoughtful and did not have much to say about most topics.
> 
> She is like the Libs who post in this thread presently, curt and insulting, posting only one-liners of no substance.


That is Ingried. As I said, they are all so alike, they are hard to separate, they just form one big blob of ......


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Go easy on her solo, she struggles with comprehension and has yelled at me in the past because I used words and ideas foreign to her.


knitpresentgifts
Got that right Sharky you are great in using foreign terms not to be found in any language. Infant vocabulary perhaps.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Still being racist. We support our President who is a little black, because he is brilliant. We always go for substance and not just for looks but in his case we got both. Handsome fellow he is on top of being so intelligent. Stupid is what we hear on a regular basis from Tea Party guys. "That thing shuts down", "Aspirin between the legs", "can close their eyes", 47%
> and on and on and on. NEVER hear such total nonsense from President Obama nor any of the people around him or our Reps or Senators. Perfect our side is not but certainly superior to the other one.


and *here's the proof Ingried = Huckleberry.*

None of these ideas have been discussed since I've been posting in this thread. Yet, I remember, well, Ingried discussing *all* these things in her past postings.

Bazinga = isn't that what the Libs say on here :?:

Sorry, to out you in this way Ingried. Glad your phone service is working again, and that I have excellent memory retention.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That is Ingried. As I said, they are all so alike, they are hard to separate, they just form one big blob of ......


a big blob of what, solowey?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Have a great trip ladies! You can put solowey in the back window. Every bus needs a bobblehead


Copying is the greatest form of flattery. Thanks for your interest BrattyPatty!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Got that right Sharky you are great in using foreign terms not to be found in any language. Infant vocabulary perhaps.


Exactly who is Sharky, Ingried?

Are you giving me yet another nickname, or digging up a name from the past?

Perhaps someone can help me out here?

Hello, my name is Sharky, what's yours?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and *here's the proof Ingried = Huckleberry.*
> 
> None of these ideas have been discussed since I've been posting in this thread. Yet, I remember, well, Ingried discussing *all* these things in her past postings.
> 
> ...


And another kind.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and *here's the proof Ingried = Huckleberry.*
> 
> None of these ideas have been discussed since I've been posting in this thread. Yet, I remember, well, Ingried discussing *all* these things in her past postings.
> 
> ...


Boy, are you stupid. These same things have been discussed since you slithered out after the election. It's the same old discussions recycled and some names have changed in the political arena, but it's still the same. A smart dick, you are not.
Before you get your perverted minds all in a huff, a dick is another term for detective. google it.
So you are the liar I accused you of being. You just admitted that you are not new here .You protested when you posted that you were new here and nobody gave you a nice welcome.
BUSTED AGAIN! It's really a shame that you lie out of the same mouth you pray with. tsk tsk God doesn't approve of that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Heard from another who'll join in the fun:

*Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:

1) Soloweygirl
2) Momeee
3) RUKnitting
4) Off2knit
5) Country Bumpkins
6) Thumper5316
7) Lukelucy
8) Joeysomma
9) KnitPresentGifts


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Boy, are you stupid. These same things have been discussed since you slithered out after the election. It's the same old discussions recycled and some names have changed in the political arena, but it's still the same. A smart dick, you are not.
> Before you get your perverted minds all in a huff, a dick is another term for detective. google it.


Bratty Patty
Nothing but missing links. Well the mind is the first thing to go and if you follow one news source exclusively there are big black holes in need of being filled. Let's face it Bratty Patty for some of these folks to reach the top of the ladder will be impossible. Huck


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and *here's the proof Ingried = Huckleberry.*
> 
> None of these ideas have been discussed since I've been posting in this thread. Yet, I remember, well, Ingried discussing *all* these things in her past postings.
> 
> ...


Knitpresentgifts,

You are great. She is nuts - out of her mind. I have never seen anything like it in my life. Keep up the good work, KPG


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You are really good at the side step dance, Cherf. Load the bus and take off!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts
Keep on posting your weird statements. What puzzles me is why Ingried is to important to you. What is your problem? Is she an Ex of yours? I just don't get your obsession with her. Does anyone understand his/her crazy behavior? 
Susanmos2000
what do you and others and I have in common to have been singled out as being Ingried?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Boy, are you stupid. These same things have been discussed since you slithered out after the election. It's the same old discussions recycled and some names have changed in the political arena, but it's still the same. A smart dick, you are not.
> Before you get your perverted minds all in a huff, a dick is another term for detective. google it.
> So you are the liar I accused you of being. You just admitted that you are not new here .You protested when you posted that you were new here and nobody gave you a nice welcome.
> BUSTED AGAIN! It's really a shame that you lie out of the same mouth you pray with. tsk tsk God doesn't approve of that.


BrattyPatty, I'll break my rule of ignoring you to tell you this. I'm typing very s l o w l y so you can r e a d and c o m p r e h e n d what you r e a d.

I've not admitted I'm not new here, I AM fairly new here and have said so! What is wrong with you........

Yes, I did say you did not give me a warm welcome, you've given me nothing but hate since I began posting on KP. Your problem, not mine.

I cannot even fathom your black heart or whatever the heck you are trying to prove.

I've posted in the past, I've read Ingrid's past posts over the long weekend. I was curious about what kind of person she/he is.

Anyone can look at my avatar and note when I joined. Anyone can read Ingried's past posts as I did.

Anyone can read and understand what they read except for you.

If I were you, I'd concern myself more with your relationship with God, instead of trying to control mine.

Good Day!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> And what was Cheney to Bush? I forgot Cheney was in charge and Bush was very obedient. My President, Obama, no doubt is in charge as should be - we voted him into office twice because we knew we could depend on him and no guessing. Crystal clear as my Avatar.


So you are admitting that Rice was only appointed because she is a good soldier.

Can't speak for the older generation, but the younger generation voted him in last time because he was "trying". They admitted that it had nothing to do with the condition the country is in, whether or not they approved of what he has done/not done during his first term and certainly not on what he wants to do this term. No vote of confidence there.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> You are great. She is nuts - out of her mind. I have never seen anything like it in my life. Keep up the good work, KPG


Lukelucy, Who are you referring to? Your new leader?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> So you are admitting that Rice was only appointed because she is a good soldier.
> 
> Can't speak for the older generation, but the younger generation voted him in last time because he was "trying". They admitted that it had nothing to do with the condition the country is in, whether or not they approved of what he has done/not done during his first term and certainly not on what he wants to do this term. No vote of confidence there.


They voted him because they thought he was the better man to run the country.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> You are great. She is nuts - out of her mind. I have never seen anything like it in my life. Keep up the good work, KPG


I'm drinking _all_ the wine in the back of the bus! Good grief .... these people are nuts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, I'll take that insult from a blowhard liar...
with a grain of salt.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are really good at the side step dance, Cherf. Load the bus and take off!


Bratty Patty
Do you think that they will get permission to leave home? You know there is that male superiority in their circles and just taking off as we would do is a no no. We have overcome and they are stepping into the past.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Do you think that they will get permission to leave home? You know there is that male superiority in their circles and just taking off as we would do is a no no. We have overcome and they are stepping into the past.


Maybe if they scrub the floors and toilets, iron the clothes, clean up the yard and .......... NAH, you're right Huckleberry.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> You are great. She is nuts - out of her mind. I have never seen anything like it in my life. Keep up the good work, KPG


Oh my, is someone breaking the 1st commandment here? 
You have a cling on!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm drinking _all_ the wine in the back of the bus! Good grief .... these people are nuts.


Yep, you recruited a bus full of nuts!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> P.S. Mt. Rushmore is fantastic, we'll have to travel to see Lake Tahoe, Seattle (great for yarn!), and head North to Victoria, BC, Canada, as well while together. I've done it a couple of times yet so worth the trip again. The Butchart Gardens, also "on the rocks", are gorgeous.
> 
> I'll keep a list for who will join the *Rush on the Rocks* Tour:
> 
> ...


Yes to Buchart Gardens - but Victoria also has a couple of wonderful LYS and traditional English Tea Rooms. Then go north and watch whales and visit wineries and even more LYS (north all the way to Campbell River) and west to Port Alberni and Tofino for wonderful salmon, waves, more whales and more LYS. Happy to be your Island tour guide


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> So you are admitting that Rice was only appointed because she is a good soldier.
> 
> Can't speak for the older generation, but the younger generation voted him in last time because he was "trying". They admitted that it had nothing to do with the condition the country is in, whether or not they approved of what he has done/not done during his first term and certainly not on what he wants to do this term. No vote of confidence there.


soloweygirl
Remember what assumptions do? You are assuming. I would try hard not to do that since it does not look good at all.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Still being racist. We support our President who is a little black, because he is brilliant. We always go for substance and not just for looks but in his case we got both. Handsome fellow he is on top of being so intelligent. Stupid is what we hear on a regular basis from Tea Party guys. "That thing shuts down", "Aspirin between the legs", "can close their eyes", 47%
> and on and on and on. NEVER hear such total nonsense from President Obama nor any of the people around him or our Reps or Senators. Perfect our side is not but certainly superior to the other one.


Once again, comprehension is a good thing. I wasn't referring to you this time, but the Hollywood loons that are supporting Manning because he is gay. They are the same bunch that support Obama because he is black. They are the ones that think they will be considered racist if they didn't support Obama. That only comes from your side. If you consider yourself a loon, I will do nothing to change your mind.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes to Buchart Gardens - but Victoria also has a couple of wonderful LYS and traditional English Tea Rooms. Then go north and watch whales and visit wineries and even more LYS (north all the way to Campbell River) and west to Port Alberni and Tofino for wonderful salmon, waves, more whales and more LYS. Happy to be your Island tour guide


*Yes*, we have a guide! She's a good one, too, loves to knit, knows the shops, yarn, yarn shops, English tea, fish, whales and the difference between wine and whine. A shoe in - we're going shoe shopping too WCKitty!

This is going to be fabulous.

*Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:

1) Soloweygirl
2) Momeee
3) RUKnitting
4) Off2knit
5) Country Bumpkins
6) Thumper5316
7) Lukelucy
8) Joeysomma
9) WestCoastKitty - guide
10) KnitPresentGifts


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Remember what assumptions do? You are assuming. I would try hard not to do that since it does not look good at all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Once again, comprehension is a good thing. If you consider yourself a loon, I will do nothing to change your mind.


Hopefully, she/he will understand your explanation. She/he didn't understand mine.

Can you tell me who Sharky is, since it isn't me, and I've just been called that? Thanks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hopefully, she/he will understand your explanation. She/he didn't understand mine.
> 
> Can you tell me who Sharky is, since it isn't me, and I've just been called that? Thanks.


All I remember about Sharky is that she was told to leave by admin for the content of her posts. The same reasons lilly, aka Cheeky, and Ingreid were also told to leave.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> All I remember about Sharky is that she was told to leave by admin for the content of her posts. The same reasons lilly, aka Cheeky, and Ingreid were also told to leave.


Actually, Ingried was not banned. Get your facts straight. Because a person chooses not to post or gets busy with something else does not mean that they were banned.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> All I remember about Sharky is that she was told to leave by admin for the content of her posts. The same reasons lilly, aka Cheeky, and Ingreid were also told to leave.


Thank you. I need to type up a grid to keep everyone straight.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> BrattyPatty, I'll break my rule of ignoring you to tell you this. I'm typing very s l o w l y so you can r e a d and c o m p r e h e n d what you r e a d.
> 
> I've not admitted I'm not new here, I AM fairly new here and have said so! What is wrong with you........
> 
> ...


Bratty Patty
This response is out of this world. "Type slowly.............."..Is there a full moon? This is a fun day. All of them bring laughter but this is absolutely hilarious. A bus full of folks like this would call for constant underwear changes. Could not venture out with them without being well prepared.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> This response is out of this world. "Type slowly.............."..Is there a full moon? This is a fun day. All of them bring laughter but this is absolutely hilarious. A bus full of folks like this would call for constant underwear changes. Could not venture out with them without being well prepared.


I hear you, Huck. IT's comments are such BS.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

50 years ago today President John F Kennedy signed an equal pay act for women. Today we are still only making 77% of that which men earn for the same work. A woman with a BA degree would have to earn a Master's degree to earn the same as a man with a BA degree. What's up with this?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Heard from another who'll join in the fun:
> 
> *Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:
> 
> ...


No need to publish the list. I could have written it myself weeks ago. Would you like it completed? Are we supposed to marvel at it? What is the purpose of it?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

If I were you, I'd concern myself more with your relationship with God, instead of trying to control mine. Quote KPG 


It blows my mind to see how you rationalize your own behavior and tell others to be concerned. You, my dear, should be concerned with your own relationship with God. I don't believe you take your Christianity seriously, and your words and the beliefs you espouse show it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm drinking _all_ the wine in the back of the bus! Good grief .... these people are nuts.


You sound as though you've already started!! Take it easy, my dear.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> And what was Cheney to Bush? I forgot Cheney was in charge and Bush was very obedient. My President, Obama, no doubt is in charge as should be - we voted him into office twice because we knew we could depend on him and no guessing. Crystal clear as my Avatar.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are great. I was trying not to respond with my first thoughts.....and you showed me how it's done. Bravo.



BrattyPatty said:


> Have a great trip ladies! You can put solowey in the back window. Every bus needs a bobblehead


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<<whispering....like truth, integrity, intelligent discourse, compassion for your fellow man.....>>>


knitpresentgifts said:


> Go easy on her solo, she struggles with comprehension and has yelled at me in the past because I used words and ideas foreign to her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....watch out. Here comes the judge.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> That is Ingried. As I said, they are all so alike, they are hard to separate, they just form one big blob of ......


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course not, it's still under investigation. More and more information is available every day. It's absolutely appalling that you are OK with the scandals.


I'm OK with the scandals until they become fact. If there is good reason and proof that there has been wrong-doing from Obama, I will NOT be very happy. I don't know where you get the idea that I or anyone else is OK with law-breaking. Oh, I know. It's because you were OK with the real malfeasance that existed in the Cheney years and with the less than stellar performance of current and past repub Congressmen. You can't have it both ways. Illegal activity is illegal activity no matter where it comes from.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are amusing at times, when you're trying to sound like you know something. I'm the one who started 'Bazinga' recently as a signoff. Bazinga comes from Sheldon on the Big Bang. I'm sure there are other interpretations too....but am I Ingried too? Think about it....and since you were completely off track with your idea about me and the defense industry in Alabama.....



knitpresentgifts said:


> and *here's the proof Ingried = Huckleberry.*
> 
> None of these ideas have been discussed since I've been posting in this thread. Yet, I remember, well, Ingried discussing *all* these things in her past postings.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...copying all the other bobbleheads?>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> Copying is the greatest form of flattery. Thanks for your interest BrattyPatty!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> <<<<whispering....like truth, integrity, intelligent discourse, compassion for your fellow man.....>>>


Why, yes, some of those very words I may have used would have confused her.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Yes*, we have a guide! She's a good one, too, loves to knit, knows the shops, yarn, yarn shops, English tea, fish, whales and the difference between wine and whine. A shoe in - we're going shoe shopping too WCKitty!
> 
> This is going to be fabulous.
> 
> ...


Gee, Sharky, I hope you're man enough to handle all of these women!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think the inmates can get permission to leave the asylum. Nurse Cratchit would never allow it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll take a stab at this. The GOP has made misogynistic comments about women....even this year. RR Admin, GWB Admin, Shrub Dynasty....not to mention the real powers behind the throne, Dick Cheney and Karl Rove. Somehow I don't think women's equal pay was a priority. Opinions?



BrattyPatty said:


> 50 years ago today President John F Kennedy signed an equal pay act for women. Today we are still only making 77% of that which men earn for the same work. A woman with a BA degree would have to earn a Master's degree to earn the same as a man with a BA degree. What's up with this?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<< whispering...to get my hopes up that their bus will get stranded?>>>>



alcameron said:


> No need to publish the list. I could have written it myself weeks ago. Would you like it completed? Are we supposed to marvel at it? What is the purpose of it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think she/he/? is happy with the relationship with God. May they meet and work it out.



alcameron said:


> If I were you, I'd concern myself more with your relationship with God, instead of trying to control mine. Quote KPG
> 
> It blows my mind to see how you rationalize your own behavior and tell others to be concerned. You, my dear, should be concerned with your own relationship with God. I don't believe you take your Christianity seriously, and your words and the beliefs you espouse show it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice try for a liar.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Why, yes, some of those very words I may have used would have confused her.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> No need to publish the list. I could have written it myself weeks ago. Would you like it completed? Are we supposed to marvel at it? What is the purpose of it?


It's a sort of loyalty oath, I guess. Seems to happen every time there's a power shift--the new would-be leader poses a question or details a pet project, then watches to see who responds and in what order.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<< whispering...to get my hopes up that their bus will get stranded?>>>>


No problem if it does--there's plenty of pick and shovel work available in the Midwest these days. None of the refugees need go hungry.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

momeee said:


> Gee whiz so glad stimulus money was allocated to answer these pressing questions. Imagine what else could have been done with that stimulus money that would have actually benefited someone. If this doesn't get your blood boiling...
> 
> $431,363 Stimulus Project Concludes 'Gay Fathers' Have Less Time for Sex June 5, 2013
> (CNSNews.com)  The 2009 stimulus law financed a $431,363 project in Rep. Nancy Pelosis California district to study the psychological distress of homosexual fathers. The study took three years to publish its results, and it created no jobs.
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You all know that KPG was busted as being Cherf, because it forgot to change it's old avatar when it first posted here. Keep lying, Cheryl, it's so you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> 50 years ago today President John F Kennedy signed an equal pay act for women. Today we are still only making 77% of that which men earn for the same work. A woman with a BA degree would have to earn a Master's degree to earn the same as a man with a BA degree. What's up with this?


Bratty Patty
Even a Masters does not guaranty equal pay. I found that out early enough to prevent being cheated. Did my homework before getting on board.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I don't think the inmates can get permission to leave the asylum. Nurse Cratchit would never allow it.


damemary
If you ladies keep this up I will have to get diapers. Love it. Keep it up.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'll take a stab at this. The GOP has made misogynistic comments about women....even this year. RR Admin, GWB Admin, Shrub Dynasty....not to mention the real powers behind the throne, Dick Cheney and Karl Rove. Somehow I don't think women's equal pay was a priority. Opinions?


damemary
Was not then nor is now but we will prevail. No force is as mighty as women united.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course, you're invited, and now you're on the list! We're going to need a bigger car rental. No problem, I'll get _right_ on that.
> 
> *Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:
> 
> ...


Have not been on for a few days But can I go please? Sounds fun a bus trip.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Have not been on for a few days But can I go please? Sounds fun a bus trip.


We are going to have fun. Laugh a lot.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You all know that KPG was busted as being Cherf, because it forgot to change it's old avatar when it first posted here. Keep lying, Cheryl, it's so you.


It would seem that successfully establishing a second identity takes a sharp mind and tremendous powers of concentration...as far as I know no one on the right has managed it yet. It's interesting to watch, though.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now, momeee, in the words of J. McDermott, "Stop it!"
> 
> Furthermore, a U-Haul won't be necessary, carrying our burdens; that's what donkeys are for. Just like riding up the face of rocks on Santorini.
> 
> I'm trying to plan an enjoyable trip for all of us, and you keep changing the rules and talking nonsense! Are you on our side or not?


Oh, on your side for sure. But I do like to shop...and can never resist a yarn store. Once I bought so much that I had to sit on it the whole ride home in order to get it in the car. But, I'm not riding any donkey!


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> OK, ladies--time to come clean. Which one of us has been slipping Admin some of the green stuff, thus enabling us to run wild on KP? I heard it from an impeccable source, and I for one am just shocked!............................................why didn't you give it to ME?!


Someone must be paying to be able to slander people the way some of you so called Democrats keep doing. When I registered on KP, I read the rules which said be kind and respectable to each other. Why the Administration is allowing this site to continue is beyond belief.

Not one of you Democrats welcomed me so when the Republican women commented about my name of Meerkat all you could say was derogatory remarks. Cannot believe you women or men on this site.

I will not tell my political party as it is none of your business. I will not tolerate hateful remarks made to me without hitting the report issue button at the end of each quote. Meerkat


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course not, it's still under investigation. More and more information is available every day. It's absolutely appalling that you are OK with the scandals.


Isn't that the truth?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

momeee said:


> Oh, on your side for sure. But I do like to shop...and can never resist a yarn store. Once I bought so much that I had to sit on it the whole ride home in order to get it in the car. But, I'm not riding any donkey!


Oh funny. I am like that with flowers. Bring them home with me from vacations. Like yarn to buy yarn too on vaca. :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Done - another great American on the bus. Maybe we should spring for a luxury coach?
> 
> *Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:
> 
> ...


If the current prez gets his likeness up there, I may skip that part of our trip, or just not include him in the photo....what do you think?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, please luxury bus. With food and wine?? What else??


Be sure you get one that has WIFI. We can't leave our friends without a source for up to the minute scandal info.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The roar of laughter you hear is from the terrorists laughing at Obama and his foreign policy. They are playing him and he is oblivious.


Unfortunately, i fear you are correct.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Weren't you just making some obnoxious comment about using the thumbs up icon? If it fits.....


Yes... i thought dame didn't want ANYONE to give :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's right - low information voters and/or those who vote based solely on race.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Someone must be paying to be able to slander people the way some of you so called Democrats keep doing. When I registered on KP, I read the rules which said be kind and respectable to each other. Why the Administration is allowing this site to continue is beyond belief.
> Not one of you Democrats welcomed me so when the Republican women commented about my name of Meerkat all you could say was derogatory remarks. Cannot believe you women or men on this site.
> 
> I will not tell my political party as it is none of your business. I will not tolerate hateful remarks made to me without hitting the report issue button at the end of each quote. Meerkat


Here is your first post, Liz. 
[quote Meerkat] "Cannot believe I have spent several hours reading trash from those who support Obama. What planet are you people from? Newbie so thought rules of when I joined was we were to show respect, be kind and above all not use bad language.
Is the Administration reading this horrible subject? If not then it should be reported for them to stop this subject. This one is #12. Horrible.

Comments like that don't deserve a welcome from the Democrats.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Someone must be paying to be able to slander people the way some of you so called Democrats keep doing. When I registered on KP, I read the rules which said be kind and respectable to each other. Why the Administration is allowing this site to continue is beyond belief.
> 
> Not one of you Democrats welcomed me so when the Republican women commented about my name of Meerkat all you could say was derogatory remarks. Cannot believe you women or men on this site.
> 
> I will not tell my political party as it is none of your business. I will not tolerate hateful remarks made to me without hitting the report issue button at the end of each quote. Meerkat


Sounds like you got off on the wrong foot, Meerkat. Why not just make peace all around and try again? A few here do manage to stay on friendly terms with all, and they're much admired for their diplomacy, tact, and overall good nature.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Someone must be paying to be able to slander people the way some of you so called Democrats keep doing. When I registered on KP, I read the rules which said be kind and respectable to each other. Why the Administration is allowing this site to continue is beyond belief.
> 
> Not one of you Democrats welcomed me so when the Republican women commented about my name of Meerkat all you could say was derogatory remarks. Cannot believe you women or men on this site.
> 
> I will not tell my political party as it is none of your business. I will not tolerate hateful remarks made to me without hitting the report issue button at the end of each quote. Meerkat


Meerkat, why on God's good earth do you think that one of us on the left cares? Did anyone ask which political party you belong to?
By the way did you get the "bribe"remarks from Ravelry? It certainly is not original. I think Admin would be very offended by your remark. I have just reported you for insulting us and him.
Have a great day!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> If the current prez gets his likeness up there, I may skip that part of our trip, or just not include him in the photo....what do you think?


In all seriousness I think such a snap would make an interesting item for a time capsule. Nothing could make clearer to future generations how polarized we've become than a twenty-first century photo of Mount Rushmore with one of the heads scratched out.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> In all seriousness I think such a snap would make an interesting item for a time capsule. Nothing could make clearer to future generations how polarized we've become than a twenty-first century photo of Mount Rushmore with one of the heads scratched out.


Isn't that the truth, Susan?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> Isn't that the truth?


Read my response to this. You who likes to read all sides.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is your first post, Liz.
> [quote Meerkat] "Cannot believe I have spent several hours reading trash from those who support Obama. What planet are you people from? Newbie so thought rules of when I joined was we were to show respect, be kind and above all not use bad language.
> Is the Administration reading this horrible subject? If not then it should be reported for them to stop this subject. This one is #12. Horrible.
> 
> Comments like that don't deserve a welcome from the Democrats.


Patty 
Hit report. She would have.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is your first post, Liz.
> [quote Meerkat] "Cannot believe I have spent several hours reading trash from those who support Obama. What planet are you people from? Newbie so thought rules of when I joined was we were to show respect, be kind and above all not use bad language.
> Is the Administration reading this horrible subject? If not then it should be reported for them to stop this subject. This one is #12. Horrible.
> 
> Comments like that don't deserve a welcome from the Democrats.


How do you know my political preference so fast. I do not believe in trashing people as it seems you Democrats are so hateful. Heard that honey attracts more than vinegar? Yes this site is horrible with the language being used.
Yes, my nickname is Liz.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> How do you know my political preference so fast. I do not believe in trashing people as it seems you Democrats are so hateful. Heard that honey attracts more than vinegar? Yes this site is horrible with the language being used


True enough. This thread can get very intense and definitely less than pleasant. But no one is forced to post here--those who decide it's not to their liking simply move on.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Meerkat, why on God's good earth do you think that one of us on the left cares? Did anyone ask which political party you belong to?
> By the way did you get the "bribe"remarks from Ravelry? It certainly is not original. I think Admin would be very offended by your remark. I have just reported you for insulting us and him.
> Have a great day!


I do not know Ravelry is it another political site on KP? It is OK if you reported me maybe Administration will read the language on here & close it.

You really must read the rules of Knitting Paradise before making remarks. Where is your kindness for your fellow man?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> How do you know my political preference so fast. I do not believe in trashing people as it seems you Democrats are so hateful. Heard that honey attracts more than vinegar? Yes this site is horrible with the language being used.
> Yes, my nickname is Liz.


I copied what you have posted in the past. I really don't care what your political party is. And for someone who hates this thread so much and will hit the "report" button, you certainly are the one dishing it out. 
So "hateful'? Sounds like Janeway's way of speaking.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I do not know Ravelry is it another political site on KP? It is OK if you reported me maybe Administration will read the language on here & close it.
> 
> You really must read the rules of Knitting Paradise before making remarks. Where is your kindness for your fellow man?


IGNORE


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I copied what you have posted in the past. I really don't care what your political party is. And for someone who hates this thread so much and will hit the "report" button, you certainly are the one dishing it out.
> So "hateful'? Sounds like Janeway's way of speaking.


Put Jane on the bus


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> True enough. This thread can get very intense and definitely less than pleasant. But no one is forced to post here--those who decide it's not to their liking simply move on.


That was suggested last weekend, Susan. She decided to stay.
So, we have another hall monitor among us.
If you want to run with the wolves, you better learn how to howl and not come in whining like a puppy.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I copied what you have posted in the past. I really don't care what your political party is. And for someone who hates this thread so much and will hit the "report" button, you certainly are the one dishing it out.
> So "hateful'? Sounds like Janeway's way of speaking.


Hmmm....food for thought, Patty. That hadn't occurred to me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It's just the key word used :mrgreen:


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> True enough. This thread can get very intense and definitely less than pleasant. But no one is forced to post here--those who decide it's not to their liking simply move on.


You are at least being sorta nice. I am not forced to post here just thought some of you are not reading your own words. We do have choices in life and I want to read nice things but you nor anyone except Administration (you all must have a direct channel of talks with Him how do you know he is not a she?) will tell me to leave this site as there is freedom in this country.

Why not try to get the Republicans to vote as you do? That way there would not be so much War here to read. Not any political party is without bad people nor is everyone a good person.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I copied what you have posted in the past. I really don't care what your political party is. And for someone who hates this thread so much and will hit the "report" button, you certainly are the one dishing it out.
> So "hateful'? Sounds like Janeway's way of speaking.


Who is Janeway? Sounds as if you do not like her?


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Put Jane on the bus


Who is Jane?


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> IGNORE


Double ignore to you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Why not try to get the Republicans to vote as you do? That way there would not be so much War here to read. Not any political party is without bad people nor is everyone a good person.


It's been pretty obvious for a while that no one here has ever succeeded in convincing anyone else of anything. Ideally this thread would be a place for members of both parties to come together and chat about their differences, and perhaps discover some common ground. Occasionally that happens over the subjects of food, weather, and craft projects--but never ever with political matters.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> How do you know my political preference so fast. I do not believe in trashing people as it seems you Democrats are so hateful. Heard that honey attracts more than vinegar? Yes this site is horrible with the language being used.
> Yes, my nickname is Liz.


You must know by now that trash comes from the "far side" as well. They have no understanding of "honey."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...Change a Republican's vote? Highly unlikely.>>>



Meerkat said:


> You are at least being sorta nice. I am not forced to post here just thought some of you are not reading your own words. We do have choices in life and I want to read nice things but you nor anyone except Administration (you all must have a direct channel of talks with Him how do you know he is not a she?) will tell me to leave this site as there is freedom in this country.
> 
> Why not try to get the Republicans to vote as you do? That way there would not be so much War here to read. Not any political party is without bad people nor is everyone a good person.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...Change a Republican's vote? Highly unlikely.>>>


Well nigh impossible...folks who want to scratch Obama's face out of a souvenir snap of Mount Rushmore are not going to change their minds.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Ladies, don't worry Obama will not be on Mt. Rushmore. One his ears are too big and they could not be supported. And according to Joe Biden, he has a big stick. I don't think that would fit either, where would they put it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Off is disgusting as usual, picking on the president's ears.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Ladies, don't worry Obama will not be on Mt. Rushmore. One his ears are too big and they could not be supported. And according to Joe Biden, he has a big stick. I don't think that would fit either, where would they put it?


Words fail me--ugh.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I presume she means walking stick?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Bratty Patty
Interim Senator for N.J.
I am browsing to get information re. Christie's choice. Since nothing is ever black or white in politics, it takes some doing to find neutral information. Some friends here may be helpful. In the meantime it looks like as if a lot of pressure was put on Christie to change his initial decision. Obviously he is not as independent as he likes us to believe. So far I do like that an election will take place at is should. Huck


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

alcameron said:


> You must know by now that trash comes from the "far side" as well. They have no understanding of "honey."


I did not say it only came from one side. It just seems as if one side is too full of hate. Obama is our President so I think kindness is in order.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Okay, Huck. I will do some research on this AG of NJ.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Words fail me--ugh.


off2knit
Filthy as usual. May we remind you that this is not a porn site.
What a cesspool your mind sounds like. Language and thoughts like you have are never coming from my peers. I recommend that you clean up your act.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well nigh impossible...folks who want to scratch Obama's face out of a souvenir snap of Mount Rushmore are not going to change their minds.


From what little I know about Mount Rushmore there is not enough space for another face of anyone. So why argue.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Ladies, don't worry Obama will not be on Mt. Rushmore. One his ears are too big and they could not be supported. And according to Joe Biden, he has a big stick. I don't think that would fit either, where would they put it?


How about in your ear?


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> off2knit
> Filthy as usual. May we remind you that this is not a porn site.


Where is the porn?????


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Where is the porn?????


IGNORE


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Off is disgusting as usual, picking on the president's ears.


Fact the man does have big ears. See where I am going with the conversations.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Call the Orkin man!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> From what little I know about Mount Rushmore there is not enough space for another face of anyone. So why argue.


Actually you're right. In the 80s there was a similar drive to put Reagan's face up there, but the experts said there simply wasn't enough usable granite left. But I wouldn't mind if they chiseled out TR's features and replaced them with Obama's--I've never understood why he was put up there in the first place.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> IGNORE


Thanks for your words. Back atcha.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> How about in your ear?


Bratty Patty
Are Cons. on a diet of smut laced with hatred?


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Call the Orkin man!


What does this mean.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually you're right. In the 80s there was a similar drive to put Reagan's face up there, but the experts said there simply wasn't enough usable granite left. But I wouldn't mind if they chiseled out TR's features and replaced them with Obama's--I've never understood why he was put up there in the first place.


Done a long time ago.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Interim Senator for N.J.
> I am browsing to get information re. Christie's choice. Since nothing is ever black or white in politics, it takes some doing to find neutral information. Some friends here may be helpful. In the meantime it looks like as if a lot of pressure was put on Christie to change his initial decision. Obviously he is not as independent as he likes us to believe. So far I do like that an election will take place at is should. Huck


Take a look at his website to see video clips of him being nasty. He is on "look how tough I am" kick because repubs have to look mean and tough


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Are Cons. on a diet of smut laced with hatred?


Evidently, Huck. Off being the most hungry. She is a naughty old lady!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I presume she means walking stick?


What else would I mean? Did Joe Biden mean something else? If so what was it?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually you're right. In the 80s there was a similar drive to put Reagan's face up there, but the experts said there simply wasn't enough usable granite left. But I wouldn't mind if they chiseled out TR's features and replaced them with Obama's--I've never understood why he was put up there in the first place.


susanmos2000
A recent study revealed that an additional face could be placed since now available modern technology would not jeopardize the integrity of the existing faces nor the remaining raw mountain site.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Done a long time ago.


Really? They changed Roosevelt's face to Obama's?
If you are going to be a smart alek, at least be smart with your facts.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> What else would I mean? Did Joe Biden mean something else? If so what was it?


Probably--the big stick TDR talked about carrying was a reference to foreign policy, also knows as "Big Stick diplomacy".


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-175916-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

